# Super-Senior Joker



## GoldenMum

Happy Birthday sweet Joker! A true teenager now! It shows the care you've given that boy!


----------



## hubbub

Happy 13th Year Joker!! I look forward to reading more about your adventures 

P.S. I'm always too late, but for once, I think no one else has beaten me to it....

:worthless

(and NOT worthless, but "would be delightful with" - I'm sure Sunny would be welcome too )


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Happy 13th Year Joker!! I look forward to reading more about your adventures
> 
> P.S. I'm always too late, but for once, I think no one else has beaten me to it....
> 
> :worthless
> 
> (and NOT worthless, but "would be delightful with" - I'm sure Sunny would be welcome too )


Thanks for asking! I'm not much of a photographer nor very skilled at inserting them here, but I'll share a few favorites.

Joker's face is my avatar photo now, but that might change so here it is again, preceded by two photos of Joker with Sunny that are favorites. This reminds me that we urgently need to take more photos of my sweet boy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Here's a photo of my boy in his favorite place, taken last May. The leap onto the sofa has become too difficult for him and he refuses to use the wooden steps we bought for Charlie, though Sunny uses them constantly. I long to see him back in this place where he belongs...pause for tears.


----------



## hubbub

Awwww - Thank you  Joker has a wonderfully joyful smile - it's good to see it a bit bigger than the avatar. I always think of the picture in Charlie's thread of he, Joker and Sunny laying on the deck whenever I think of your crew. ETA: oh, the sofa story makes me teary too

I'm always trying to get shots, but often the camera is just out of reach. It's in those moments that I try to be as present as possible and relish it.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Awwww - Thank you  Joker has a wonderfully joyful smile - it's good to see it a bit bigger than the avatar. I always think of the picture in Charlie's thread of he, Joker and Sunny laying on the deck whenever I think of your crew. ETA: oh, the sofa story makes me teary too
> 
> I'm always trying to get shots, but often the camera is just out of reach. It's in those moments that I try to be as present as possible and relish it.


Here's a shot from the same series, more focused on Joker than what I chose for Charlie's thread. Sunny is near him, as she almost always is. 

I need to put new batteries in my camera, so that I don't continue to lose precious opportunities.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Joker's beautiful, a very precious Old Gold. 

Enjoy your pictures, thank your for sharing them with us.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing those beautiful photos of Joker and Sunny. He is certainly very precious, and it sounds like he is such a special boy. I will always remember how kind you were when we first joined the forum after losing Daisy. I have subscribed to this thread and look forward to hearing about your future adventures with your handsome boy for many, many years to come


----------



## GoldensGirl

Yes, Joker is special. He's my psychic dog...the one who can stand beside me and wake me up just by gazing at me and willing it to happen. He always knows when something is wrong, too, no matter how hard I try to hide it from him.

These days, he doesn't happily make the trip upstairs at night and I miss having him at my side. That recent choice of his is part of what prompted this thread. So many here have dogs that have aged well and I hope to learn more ways to help him enjoy the time we have left together.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy happy birthday to a very special, handsome boy! I hope you live at least as long, and as well, as Tiny did.


----------



## Claudia M

Happy 13th Birthday Joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Happy happy birthday to a very special, handsome boy! I hope you live at least as long, and as well, as Tiny did.


Thanks, Barb. You have taught by example so much about how to make their Golden years both longer and happier. 

Our aim now is to give Joker the life he deserves for as long as he wants it. He has dodged his share of bullets and we hope that we have years to go.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I live in a raised ranch, my DH made a ramp for my Bridge boy to use when he started having trouble with the steps. It really helped him out.

So sorry, I forgot to wish Joker a Happy Birthday-he looks amazing. 

Wishing you many happy healthy birthdays to come.


----------



## GoldensGirl

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I live in a raised ranch, my DH made a ramp for my Bridge boy to use when he started having trouble with the steps. It really helped him out.
> 
> So sorry, I forgot to wish Joker a Happy Birthday-he looks amazing.
> 
> Wishing you many happy healthy birthdays to come.


Thank you for your words about the ramp. I'm going to consult our favorite contractor before we get significant snowfall. Hmm. That better be this week!

It isn't actually Joker's birthday. That's in September. But when the day arrived, I didn't have the opportunity (or the heart) to start this thread. He welcomes good wishes always, gracious soul that he is.


----------



## Doug

I know our ramp helped Tia a lot. It had the texture of sandpaper on it. There are plastic strips that you can get for stairs to put on the ramp.

Thank you for sharing Joker with us. I often wonder how your pups are going.
What a very special boy, you wouldn't know that he has these challenges by looking at him

Keep up the good work handsome Joker!!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 13th Birthday Joker, you are a very, very special boy. Have a wonderful day sweetie, hugs and golden wishes from me and my 13 year old boy xx


----------



## goldensrbest

Can you help him get onto the couch? He is just so sweet looking.Happy 13th joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

goldensrbest said:


> Can you help him get onto the couch? He is just so sweet looking.Happy 13th joker.


Thanks for the good wishes!

We try to lift him, but he doesn't like it. He has come to accept our lifting him into the car or truck, but I think he is embarrassed by needing help onto the sofa. When I'm off this week, we will try again to help him learn to use the steps onto the sofa. I may also try a ramp for this.

I tell him that he is The Best Dog in the World. In truth, he is an utter heathen, like all my spoiled fur-kids.  

He is my special sweetheart.


----------



## lhowemt

How deep (front to back measurement) are the steps? Our Stella required a DEEP step for using her dog door when old, pretty much the length of her body, so she could make one step at a time with her entire body. Considering that length sideways might work but if he is really wobbly making it up with only 1 shallow step is still kind of a jump for an old dog. What a sweetie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

lhowemt said:


> How deep (front to back measurement) are the steps? Our Stella required a DEEP step for using her dog door when old, pretty much the length of her body, so she could make one step at a time with her entire body. Considering that length sideways might work but if he is really wobbly making it up with only 1 shallow step is still kind of a jump for an old dog. What a sweetie!


Reading this made me remember a friend who resorted to using firm sofa cushions for her girl to climb on the sofa. She wouldn't use the stairs either. 

If I remember correctly they set them up in this order:

ground level: one seat cushion (deeper and at the front) and one back cushion (smaller cushion pushed against the sofa)
next level: one seat cushion (covered the "gap" between the bottom cushions)
top level: one back cushion

I'll ask her if she has a picture of it.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Joker you don't look a day over 5!  13 is amazing! Thanks for sharing him with us. Love his pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy 13th (teenage) year (s) Joker!

Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos of Joker and Sunny. I hope you have many more wonderful days together. He is special!


----------



## GoldensGirl

lhowemt said:


> How deep (front to back measurement) are the steps? Our Stella required a DEEP step for using her dog door when old, pretty much the length of her body, so she could make one step at a time with her entire body. Considering that length sideways might work but if he is really wobbly making it up with only 1 shallow step is still kind of a jump for an old dog. What a sweetie!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for this post. The little two-step unit that worked for Charlie has 12 inch steps with 6 inch risers - comfortable for humans and about what we have from the back deck down into the back yard. The basement stairs are more like 9 inch treads and 9 inch risers, so steep for us as well as for Joker. 

The big challenge for my boy is that his back legs are both arthritic and weaker than in younger years. He simply can't get the lift-off that he needs to jump up. Having failed a time or two, he has given up, though the current meds might have made this possible for him again.

He is indeed a sweetie.


----------



## tobysmommy

Happy Birthday to an amazing, beautiful boy, and best wishes for many more happy years! Go Joker!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, what a sweet little sugar face he has. He looks like such a love.

Happy Birthday, Joker. I used to call Tesia the Best Dog in the World, too. Also, my Favourite Dog in the World. Now I catch myself saying both to Shala, with a little (living) in my head ahead of the Dog. 




hubbub said:


> Reading this made me remember a friend who resorted to using firm sofa cushions for her girl to climb on the sofa. She wouldn't use the stairs either.


I did this, too, to help Tesia get onto my bed for a while. Eventually, though, she did need my help, too. But I know she appreciated the cushions being there for a good long time.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Reading this made me remember a friend who resorted to using firm sofa cushions for her girl to climb on the sofa. She wouldn't use the stairs either.
> 
> If I remember correctly they set them up in this order:
> 
> ground level: one seat cushion (deeper and at the front) and one back cushion (smaller cushion pushed against the sofa)
> next level: one seat cushion (covered the "gap" between the bottom cushions)
> top level: one back cushion
> 
> I'll ask her if she has a picture of it.


Thank you for this suggestion and also thanks to Sweet Girl for following up on it. I think I'm going in search of firmer foam beds or maybe a foam supply shop (though Sunny might think of that as a snack :uhoh.

Most of all, thank you for remind me that where there is a will there is a way. We will find one that works for Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today has been a day of many victories, large and small. When I got home from work, Joker actually trotted across the room to greet me, tail wagging. Such a joy! He has been celebrating life in many ways this evening and I am so pleased to get to share these times with him. Everyone with cherished Old Gold knows this place of savoring their good times.


----------



## Mayve

Wishing you and Joker more quality time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

Joker looks wonderful and I wish him not only a very happy belated 13th Barkday but also lots more great days with you and Sunny. He is looking great and sounds like having his spunk right there when he really wants it.


----------



## SandyK

Joker is such a handsome man!! I hope you figure out a way for him to get to his spot on the couch again.


----------



## PrincessDi

Joker is beautiful! Happy Birthday! I firmly believe the best gold is the older gold!


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Thank you for this suggestion and also thanks to Sweet Girl for following up on it. I think I'm going in search of firmer foam beds or maybe a foam supply shop (though Sunny might think of that as a snack :uhoh.
> 
> Most of all, thank you for remind me that where there is a will there is a way. We will find one that works for Joker.


I checked with my friend and she said that initially they used sofa pillows to see if her girl would use them. Once she would they did as you were thinking and purchased orthopedic foam pet beds in graduating sizes to create the staircase. She said they "stabilized" them further by cutting down eggshell camping mats and inserting them on the top sides of the beds so they wouldn't "sink" when stepped on. 

I'm glad he came to see you with such joy! You're right to celebrate each and every moment and recognize the beauty in them


----------



## dborgers

Happy Birthday Joker!!  

We got Andy an orthopedic foam bed and put a quilt on top of it so he could stay cool (he also took over an AC vent in the summers, so we had a 3rd installed in the bedroom).

He had arthritis too, but his main problem was his vision was beginning to get cloudy, so we made sure stairs were well lit. I'd help him up stairs by hugging around his abdomen, helping to lift. We built a ramp from the dog run to the backyard that led to the landing by the dog door.








​


----------



## GoldenCamper

A Happy 13th year to you Joker . When puppy folks mention "teenage" stuff I quietly wish their dogs make it to their actual teens.

I have built many a ramp for senior dogs other than mine. Sometimes the ramps for stairs have to be made in two parts with a platform to keep the angle low enough that they can handle.

For the couch I might make a step as long as the couch, something you could push out and use as a footrest to boot.

Wish your boy well, whatever it takes you know.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Happy 13 joker <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

Happy Belated Birthday, Joker! 

13 years old? Awesome! :dblthumb2


----------



## Sunpuppy

Happy Birthday Joker! I especially love the pictures of him with Sunny. It's so neat to see older dogs enjoying their younger siblings.

My Mickey turned 13 last month. It felt like such a milestone, especially since he was diagnosed with Old Dog Vestibular syndrome in June. I had no idea what it was and was sure we'd be letting him go that day. He recovered very quickly and only has a slight head tilt as a reminder. Like Joker, he just loves life and is a real joy.

He's always the one that likes to start a game of bitey-face, so I hope he will enjoy the new puppy we'll be adding to the pack in February.


----------



## caseypooh

Happy 13th year Joker, give your mom lots of hugs.

(Casey wouldn't use the steps either so I bought those long foam blocks from the craft store and made long gradual steps, she would use those).

Happy Thanksgiving to you too! Give Sunny a hug too.


----------



## tikiandme

Happy birthday, you handsome boy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

SandyK said:


> ... I hope you figure out a way for him to get to his spot on the couch again.


We did it...or maybe HE did it! We started with lots of help from me but eventually got him to his place on the sofa. I have photos to upload later when we can get them off the camera. And tonight the lure of cookies persuaded him to make the effort and get up the two steps again, though not before he first tried the great leap. He seemed quite pleased with himself and I am simply thrilled. 

Thanks for being with us in this special space and time.


----------



## dborgers

GoldensGirl said:


> We did it...or maybe HE did it! We started with lots of help from me but eventually got him to his place on the sofa. I have photos to upload later when we can get them off the camera. And tonight the lure of cookies persuaded him to make the effort and get up the two steps again, though not before he first tried the great leap. He seemed quite pleased with himself and I am simply thrilled.
> 
> Thanks for being with us in this special space and time.


Aw, that's great!


----------



## Doug

Way to go Joker!

Back where you belong 
... and you got to enjoy some bonus cookies ;D


----------



## Lennap

Happy Belated Birthday Joker and welcome back on the couch - right where you belong! 

Thank you for sharing he is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Mayve

Go Joker! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Let sleeping dogs lie. Joker and Sunny, that is. They have each claimed an orthopedic bed and settled in for deep naps. Wise dogs! 

Sunny takes care of Joker in many ways. She somehow understands his reluctance to climb the basement steps and sees to it that I stay aware of his needs. When they are both outdoors wanting to come in and I am slow to get to the door that opens on the deck, she will dash down to the basement dog door, race up the stairs, and pester me until I realize what is needed and let Joker in. If he wants to come in and she is indoors with me, she will bark at the door until I open it, though she has not intention of going out. It is a reversal of roles from the days when he would see to it that opened the door so his little girl could go out to do her business. Now if only she could get him to use those steps onto the sofa as proudly as she does...

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker has become more clingy in recent weeks, lying closer to me in the evenings and sometimes literally under my feet. This makes me worry that something is wrong...something that I can't see. The occasional odd jerk adds to that concern, perhaps already heightened because of our experience with Charlie's seizures.

We went to our vet this afternoon for Joker's Adequan injection. It has made a big difference for my boy, along with Rimadyl. He is a bit bouncy at meal time and seems to enjoy walking the back fence, just being a dog. Maintaining his quality of life is so important. He was anxious about the vet visits at first, but today he lay quietly and without panting, seeming to sense that the temporary pain of the injection was all about helping him to feel better. 

I so love this big sugar-faced sweetheart.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today is gray and dreary... a good day to stay at home on a day off. Joker has informed me that I am on door service today, since cold gray days make him reluctant to use the stairs to the basement. Thus far it has been in and out and in and out... You get the picture. 

How I love my boy! And how well trained he has me! He tanks up on water and then waits for me to get up. Or he stands panting at the head of the stairs to the basement, signaling a wish that is a command. So once again I get up and open the door onto the back deck. Once again he observes that it still raining and still cold. He gives me the look that clearly says, "Mom, you were supposed to turn the rain off and the sunshine on. Oh yes, and please make it warmer outdoors. I'm not going out until you do." Dogs!

He smiles so brightly, though I know arthritis makes the stairs a challenge. An independent spirit drives him to take the harder path, even when he knows a sound at the door would bring me to his aid. It is hard to see him struggle. I only hope that I will be here when he needs me most.


----------



## Doug

Ha ha. The things we do for our pups

When they get older (and cunningly wiser) we fall in love with them all over again in ways we never expect.

I shall send some more protective and healing prayers with warm fuzzies across the seas for Joker and his family.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker's appointment for his Adequan injection came too early for me this morning, having stayed up too late after a Christmas party. :doh: The change in my boy is quite a fine thing to see. His eyes are bright and he moves with a bounce in his step again, sometimes breaking into a trot. We will stick with this regime through cold weather and go back up to two injections per week if he seems to need that. It's only money, right? :uhoh:

When we first began the twice-weekly loading series of injections, Joker was very anxious about going to the vet's office. I'm not sure why, but he would pant and tremble, wanting my hands on him the entire time that we sat in the waiting area. For the last 2 or 3 visits, he has been much calmer. I don't know whether he has figured out that the injections help him feel better, but he certainly knows that he gets good treats after each injection. The latest is a Science Diet fruity treat that he just loves. Our vet gave us a bag of them last weekend and Joker and Sunny have decided these are doggy crack! We got another bag today and will cherish them for the high-value treats that they are.

Today we will be bracing for the winter storm that is headed our way. We are expecting 2-3 inches of snow, followed by sleet and freezing rain. It looks like we will get a quarter inch of freezing rain and possibly as much as half an inch. One of my chores today is to position the paw-safe ice melter for use on the back deck. I may need to restock our supply of sand, too. There is no way out of this house that doesn't involve stairs, but we may be going out on leash through the garage during this storm. The last thing we need is for Joker to injure himself by falling on icy stairs.

Thanks for being with us and sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Medster

Happy 13th Joker. Enjoy your 13th and many more.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Have enjoyed reading your posts about Mr Joker. We do what we have to do. Hope you do not get much ice from the storm, that can be a disaster for our senior kids. Especially when they are so stoic and want to act like superman at times.

I remember so clearly my Tucker being arthritic and seeing a squirrel on a walk one day.. It was like a lightning bolt hit him in the arse. Boy could that boy run when the tree rats were near...gave me a heart attack for fear he would have hurt himself.


----------



## Mayve

Ice is bad for furbutts and humans alike. I bought some mushers paw stuff for mine the other day as once the snow does fly here tbere won't be a spot to walk on the road or sidewalks that isn't coated in copious amounts....they are rather salt happy here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, I just bought some paw safe stuff too. I love hearing about you all, I feel like they are mine too. Please give Joker a hug and tell Sunny she is doing such a good job taking care of him. 

(I can't believe it Lucy but it's been 3 years tonight at 2 am that I lost Casey, I'm sorry but I feel like you are a dear friend). Jessie and Sam are doing their best to keep me busy and happy though. Be safe tomorrow, maybe it won't be so bad for us.


----------



## dborgers

Great weather to cuddle up on the couch ... Joker and Sunny won't mind that a bit


----------



## olliversmom

What a sweetheart. Many many more years for that boy and his family I hope


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> Me too, I just bought some paw safe stuff too. I love hearing about you all, I feel like they are mine too. Please give Joker a hug and tell Sunny she is doing such a good job taking care of him.
> 
> (I can't believe it Lucy but it's been 3 years tonight at 2 am that I lost Casey, I'm sorry but I feel like you are a dear friend). Jessie and Sam are doing their best to keep me busy and happy though. Be safe tomorrow, maybe it won't be so bad for us.


Hug and compliments delivered. It's good to hear from you again! I think of you as a dear friend, too, and I'm not the least bit sorry. We really ought to get together sometime. :wavey:

Losing our fur kids is so hard. After I stopped writing about Charlie on a daily basis, I just didn't have the heart to maintain a thread again. But this one is going to be "home" for a while...I hope for a long while.

We have begun serious storm preparations: putting gas in the vehicles, doing laundry that would otherwise wait until tomorrow, grocery shopping, filling water containers and a bathtub in case we lose power to the well, stocking up on sand, etc. I hope this will be for nothing, but the maps don't look encouraging. 

Stay warm and safe tomorrow, and let us hear more about Jessie and Sam.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Snow is falling softly and it is beautiful to see, with just enough to cover surfaces and highlight the structure of the trees. I do not look forward to the ice that is expected to come this afternoon and through the night. Our internet connection is already getting flakey. I could enjoy the day at home, but doing without connectivity is painful to consider. We are addicted!

In younger days, Joker always loved the snow. But this storm is likely to be hard on him...on all of us, really. I ought to order Yaktrax, so I can walk on ice without landing on my backside. Now if only we could find the doggy version, too.


----------



## *Laura*

I've missed Joker's thread. Happy Belated 13th year Joker. Stay safe in the icy weather. I look forward to reading about many more of your adventures


----------



## GoldensGirl

After weeks of looking sadly at his sofa and then walking away, an hour ago Joker made a clear decision and a big leap. He landed proudly on the sofa and claimed first one end and then the other. He was so pleased with himself! And I was pleased and proud for him, not to mention grateful for the relief that Adequan and Rimadyl seem to be giving my boy.

We try to take each day as it comes now. Joker is better at that than I am, so I think that he is proud when I manage to take each week as it comes. He is such a patient, loving boy.

He has done well today at telling us when he needs to go out. The path through the garage and onto the gravel driveway still involves a few stairs, but at least they are not covered with snow and ice. Once outside, the gravel gives under footsteps, so it is not as treacherous as a harder surface. We will have a few more outings this evening and hope that the promised thaw comes early tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, that's great to hear. GOOOOOO Joker!


----------



## SandyK

I am so happy Joker got on his couch!!


----------



## Mayve

Yay for Joker....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have an unexpected day off, as a snowy forecast has closed schools and government offices in this area. My dogs are thrilled! Like little kids, they want to be out in the snow, romping and eating the snow as it fall. Silly dogs! 

I worry about Joker's arthritis and the risk of falling, but he is enjoying life in his doggy way and that's what it's all about. My fears will be what gets put on ice!

Meanwhile, they want door service...in and out and in and out and in and out... with towels needed on each entrance, of course. Gotta love 'em. :uhoh:

My sweet BF has decided to stay home today and telework, having figured out that if every agency that can do so has closed, there might be a good reason for it. Even four-wheel drive doesn't help in some situations. So the dogs will have extra service today and I will light a fire to warm me up after adventures in shoveling. 

Life is good!


----------



## GoldenMum

Enjoy your snowy romp Joker!


----------



## caseypooh

Keep mom warm Joker, it's going to be really cold, don't make her go out too often. One day maybe I can give you and Sunny a big hug. Jessie would want to be in the middle though and somewhere in the mix Jake, her little brother who's coming home in January. Oh my gosh, I'm going to need some advice Joker, I've never had a boy golden so you'll have to teach me!


----------



## dborgers

"I shall be flying the States on British Air to serve as your doorman, Madam. What time would be convenient hours for me to work? PS - I work for tea"


----------



## Mayve

Sounds like our house today...although currently I have my Golden slipper on, Hawk takes keeping my feet warm pretty seriously.! Glad Joker is enjoying himself. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sunny is our "Golden slipper" dog. She likes to lie touching us, especially on our feet. When I stand at the sink to wash dishes, she will invariably lie between my legs and the cabinet, making sure that my feet are warm.



caseypooh said:


> Keep mom warm Joker, it's going to be really cold, don't make her go out too often. One day maybe I can give you and Sunny a big hug. Jessie would want to be in the middle though and somewhere in the mix Jake, her little brother who's coming home in January. Oh my gosh, I'm going to need some advice Joker, I've never had a boy golden so you'll have to teach me!


Joker likes the cold, but he is far more gentle with us than Sunny, who wants us to be outdoors with her. In my experience, male Goldens are calmer and more laid back than the females. One of our members... AmbikaGR, maybe?... has a signature line that says "Where the bitches rule." Sunny's breeder told us that is always the case with Goldens and it has always been true in my small pack. I look forward to many stories about and photos of your Jessie and Jake.


----------



## Mayve

GoldensGirl said:


> Sunny is our "Golden slipper" dog. She likes to lie touching us, especially on our feet. When I stand at the sink to wash dishes, she will invariably lie between my legs and the cabinet, making sure that my feet are warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Joker likes the cold, but he is far more gentle with us than Sunny, who wants us to be outdoors with her. In my experience, male Goldens are calmer and more laid back than the females. One of our members... AmbikaGR, maybe?... has a signature line that says "Where the bitches rule." Sunny's breeder told us that is always the case with Goldens and it has always been true in my small pack. I look forward to many stories about and photos of your Jessie and Jake.


I had to chuckle...the bitches do rule. I wanted a male, Dh a female when we got Sage. We have always had female pets as I live in a house full of human males....now that we have Hawk for a few months DH has expressed that our next dog should be a male. Sage is affectionately known as an ass-hat here. We love her and her silly antics but she definitely thinks she should be boss...I suppose its a bit exaggerated right now as she is a teen. Hawk is a roll with the flow dude. Loving and a tad demanding especially when its meal time, but he's not an overly in your face do it now like Sage can be..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker has enjoyed our morning adventures today. First we went to get his weekly Adequan injection and he was such a good boy! Our vet has begun telling other clients the story of how much better Joker is doing on Adequan and has increased his use of the product. Joker has decided going there can't be all bad, given the number of cookies he gets on each visit.

Afterwards we went to the bank, where he collected another cookie. My shoulder is still a bit damp from his nuzzling. And then he supervised me when I put gas in the car, making sure that I pushed all of the right buttons. 

We continue to practice with him on use of the steps to get on and off the sofa. He's not sure he thinks a big male dog should need steps, but I think he has realized that he hurts less when he uses them and he still gets to enjoy his very own sofa. His smile brightens my day.


----------



## dborgers

Cookies are Manna from Heaven. I'm so glad he's doing well. 



> My shoulder is still a bit damp from his nuzzling.


Aw. That made me bust out in a huge grin  Tell Joker our little Katie said "steps rule!!"


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is sleeping happily on "his" sofa, squarely in the middle so Sunny can't join him without stepping on him (not that she would hesitate to do that :uhoh. He is a stubborn boy, having gotten on the sofa the hard way instead of using the steps. This reaffirms that the Adequan and Rimadyl are working!

He is dreaming...a twitch of his muzzle suggests a squirrel or rabbit in the dream...or maybe something interesting on the ground. Last night he was talking during one of his dreams, with legs twitching and just the faintest vocalizing of excitement. 

Joker has become something of a coot, inclined to selective deafness and applying guilt trips to get his way. He plays me like a harp sometimes. Guess he has earned the privilege.

I am settled on the recliner loveseat with my bare feet up...just the opportunity Sunny likes to give me a toe job. She is very gentle and very thorough, telling me that these toes need a lot of attention to keep them clean...her way. I have to practice not giving in to the tickle reflex and she sees that I practice often. Sweet girl!


----------



## dborgers

LOL "Selective hearing" seems to hit at all ages. Andy was always ready to do whatever we wanted, but the others sometimes just give looks like "ya, what? See ya .." LOL  That's sweet about Sunny's doting on you


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry I missed your thread about Joker, belated happy birthday to him. 
Our seniors are just so special 
Give your boy a great big hug from me, please


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are having two celebrations today. First, the dogs are savoring their tiny treat bites of the filet mignon that I had for dinner. I saved a chunk for them... okay, maybe a quarter of it... and cut it up so each one got 5 small bites. They thought the gorgonzola cream sauce was might fine and I have to agree, though I wiped most of it off of their bites. Joker and I had a conversation about not biting the fingers that feed you. :uhoh: At least there is no question about his enjoying his food.  Sunny, my energetic young heathen, was very dainty and kissed the fingers that offered her steak. Good girl!

The second celebration is that my daughter is coming to visit for a couple of days after Christmas. Hurray!!!! I haven't seen her since May, when she came down to take care of me after surgery. It was good to hear her voice again yesterday afternoon and to know that she is doing well. Knowing she is coming lends a special sparkle to all of our holiday preparations!

Thanks for being with us on our journey.


----------



## dborgers

> the dogs are savoring their tiny treat bites of the filet mignon that I had for dinner


YEAH MOM!! 

I know you'll have a wonderful visit with your daughter. How nice!


----------



## caseypooh

Merry Christmas Lucy! I'm glad your daughter is visiting, give Joker and Sunny a hug from us.


----------



## Karen519

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks, friends. And Merry Christmas to everyone!

My BF's Mom was with us for the day and he has just come back after taking her home. She is amazing - past 90 and still insistently independent and living alone, despite having low vision. We had a good day and happy feast, but I have just escaped the kitchen, with most of the dishes done. It's amazing how things I didn't know we have came out to get dirty today. 

Joker was a wonderfully good boy, of course. He had quite a day, finding many things to go out and bark at. Sunny was also better than expected, though she did jump on Mom at one point, sending a mimosa flying. Luckily Mom was seated and no serious harm was done. After that our little gal settled down to be a good girl. She seemed to finally figure it out that Mom is a bit fragile. 

I can't wait for my daughter to get here tomorrow! It will be like a second Christmas!


----------



## *Laura*

Merry Christmas. I hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow with your daughter. That's so special ...Please give belly scritches to Sunny and Joker from me


----------



## hubbub

I'm glad to know a good time was had by all and a drink was the only mishap  Hoping the good behavior continues as your do your celebrations!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are anxiously waiting for my daughter and her BF to get here. The dogs, on the other hand, are dozing on the sofa. They have enjoyed having me at home today, making frequent demands for door service....out and in and out and in and out and in … Dogs!

Watching Joker has been fun this week. He is having a good time being a dog, running along his fence line and barking at anything moving in the woods. He has also asserted his will and determination to leap onto the sofa, dripping disdain for the steps that Sunny uses happily. Guess a guy has his pride. 

Dog beds litter the family room floor – four of them for the two dogs. Sunny arranges them to suit herself, somehow getting one on her head and wearing it like a hat, pushing it to wherever she wants it. Sometimes that’s upright, leaning against the TV, which annoys her humans a bit. She is quite the interior decorator, or maybe a doggie physicist, conducting experiments. At least we are finally rid of the ugly wallpaper that she was removing in the foyer. Her timing wasn’t great, since she began pulling it off a few weeks before I wanted to have the house appraised. She put an end to that plan! 

I had better get back to my chores. With luck, we’ll get clean sheets on the guest bed and finish cleaning the guest bath before the kids get here. Who knows….I might even finish my Christmas decorations before Valentine’s Day! :doh:


----------



## Doug

So excited for you guys. I can just imagine the happy dance your wonderful duo will perform for your daughter when she arrives and then the oooze of great golden charm throughout her visit Special times indeed  EnJOY!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

This Saturday morning brings a lot of mixed feelings. We are just back from our vet's office, where Joker had his weekly injection of Adequan. My boy is doing so well! Last night he opted to climb the stairs to our bedroom and stay the night, the first time he has made that effort in almost a year. We are honored and delighted! It is so good to see him with a bounce in his step and a sparkle in his lovely eyes.

My daughter and her BF are sleeping in on this last morning of their visit. It has been such a joy to have them here! I will hate to see them go, but I know her father is waiting eagerly for their arrival this evening. At least the weather is good today and the traffic shouldn't be too awful for the long drive. We count our blessings and plan for another visit in the not too distant future. As a friend once put it, when you feel sad, it is time to throw lifelines into the future.


----------



## GoldensGirl

The family room is full of furry energy, as the Joker and Sunny tussle in the open area. Years ago we removed the coffee table to make it easier for them to access _their_ sofa and also to open up play space. I sometimes worry that Sunny is to rough for Joker, though he is much the larger of the two, but this morning he is clearly initiating the doggy games. 

The house is too quiet now that my daughter and her BF have left, leaving the place feeling empty. It was late last night when she finally let me know that they had arrived safely, so I worried a bit, as I guess all mothers do. The dogs are trying to comfort me. Last night Sunny gave me the best toe job ever and offered a repeat this morning. Funny girl!

We have heavy rain today, giving us the perfect excuse to do nothing much after a week full of decorating, cooking, celebrations and clean-up. I finally put out the last of the Christmas figures, candles and candle rings an hour before my gal got here. We may leave the decorations up until spring fever sets in!


----------



## Mayve

GoldensGirl said:


> The family room is full of furry energy, as the Joker and Sunny tussle in the open area. Years ago we removed the coffee table to make it easier for them to access _their_ sofa and also to open up play space. I sometimes worry that Sunny is to rough for Joker, though he is much the larger of the two, but this morning he is clearly initiating the doggy games.
> !


Isn't it great to watch the older ones have fun. We worry the same thing with Hawk...yet a lot of the time hes the one grabbing her back legs and jumping on her....I think it's one of his great joys, besides food and scritches, so as long as I see he's enjoying it etc...I sit back and smile at the joy I see on his face!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Joker the Coot*

I am trying to watch my team play in the Sugar Bowl, but the dogs will have none of this. From their point of view, I am on door duty and the snow is calling. We have almost five inches now and they want to romp in it, despite the fact that it is approaching midnight and the temperature is dropping quickly. 

On their last outing, Joker was at the head of deck stairs and I called him to come indoors. Firmly. He looked at me, I called again, he looked out into the snow, I called again, he looked at me and then dashed down the stairs into the yard. So much for being the Best Dog in the World. Not tonight. But I have to admit to sheer delight in seeing him having fun in the snow and asserting his determination to run the fence line in the snow. What a guy! 

Once indoors, he tanked up and water and then came to ask for another trip outdoors. Not now, I told him. Go lie down. He did that, but proceeded to glare at me as if to say, “Just how long do you think I can hold this anyway?” I know this ploy. Out and in and out and in and out and in… :uhoh:

Sunny wants to go out and lie in the snow, legs splayed in four directions, enjoying the cold. I, on the other hand, want to stay close to the roaring fire and keep my toes warm. Every now and then, I even get to watch a down or two. Imagine that!

We expect bitter cold tomorrow, with a high of 20 and a low of 4…the coldest it has been here in years. This evening we remembered that we still had water on to the outdoors taps and quickly got that shut off, averting a plumbing disaster. I am still on my long vacation and will spend much of tomorrow moving snow and tending the fire. And providing door service, of course. :doh:

Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like fun is being had by all. Excellent!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Last night we discovered that Joker has some kind of skin condition on his upper chest. I had felt something scaly in his fur and thought it was just leaves, but a gentle combing revealed something more like scabs. We got him to let us take a look with a flashlight and didn't like what we found. So his regular trip to the vet for an Adequan injection will now have a new twist. I'm grateful that we already have the appointment. 

From past experience, this is an infection of some kind and my boy will be on antibiotics before the day is over. I hope that's all this is.

Despite his arthritis, Joker loves snow! It is hard to get him to come inside, even when it is 10 degrees outside. Silly boy!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

What a wonderful thread!! Thank you for sharing your journey this last little while with Joker and the rest of your crew. Happy belated birthday to your beautiful boy!! Wishing you all a wonderful year in 2014!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Well that was an adventure. I thought we weren't going to make it because I had trouble getting the car out of the driveway, slipping on the ice. My BF was coming out to help, but then I discovered what a difference it makes to take the emergency brake off. :doh:

The diagnosis is pyoderma, or an infection of the skin. Joker is now on Keflex three times per day and we have a medicated shampoo to use on the affected area. That will be no fun, though Joker is the best of patients unless a cone is involved.

His weight is down a bit below where we want it to be so, so his meals will be larger. Joker will approve mightily of this change. 

Thanks for joining us on this journey.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad you got the skin condition figured out, bet he loves the extra food


----------



## lhowemt

What a Joker that boy is. . I love stories of spunky old goldens!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Joker's skin infection clears up quickly. 

Lucky boy, he gets to eat more, my Roxy would be so envious........

Love these old golds, they're so very special.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope Joker's skin infection gets better soon. He's going to love the extra food I bet


----------



## dborgers

To be sure, Joker won't mind the extra treats that come along with a bath 

Keep on rockin', you great boy


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker will indeed enjoy extra chow in all forms. Though many seniors suffer from poor appetite, my sweet boy does not have that problem. If anything, he has become more the mooch and sniffer of treats as he has gotten older. I think he believes nobody would dare to protest his assertion of senior prerogatives. 

Sunny, also known as The Little Queen, Interior Decorator Dog, and sometimes the Baby Physicist, will be much annoyed that Joker gets extra food. She tends to the lardy side, which is especially bad given her congenital foot problems, so her rations are already on the smaller side. She definitely does not approve!

Along with his Adequan injection and checking the skin condition this morning, we had a variety of blood tests done on the regular schedule. It's only money, right? It's a good thing that I budget generously for vet bills! Anyway, I won't be surprised if Joker's thyroxine needs adjusting.

This evening my boy is panting a lot. I'm not sure if that's from slipping on ice, pain from the skin infection, or just being hot because the fire in the wood stove insert is doing such a good job of warming the house. I'm keeping watch in case he needs Tramadol tonight.

In any case, he continues to demand door service so that he can go enjoy the snow in the backyard, so he can't be feeling too bad.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker will indeed enjoy extra chow in all forms. Though many seniors suffer from poor appetite, my sweet boy does not have that problem. If anything, he has become more the mooch and sniffer of treats as he has gotten older. I think he believes nobody would dare to protest his assertion of senior prerogatives.
> 
> Sunny, also known as The Little Queen, Interior Decorator Dog, and sometimes the Baby Physicist, will be much annoyed that Joker gets extra food. She tends to the lardy side, which is especially bad given her congenital foot problems, so her rations are already on the smaller side. She definitely does not approve!
> 
> Along with his Adequan injection and checking the skin condition this morning, we had a variety of blood tests done on the regular schedule. It's only money, right? It's a good thing that I budget generously for vet bills! Anyway, I won't be surprised if Joker's thyroxine needs adjusting.
> 
> This evening my boy is panting a lot. I'm not sure if that's from slipping on ice, pain from the skin infection, or just being hot because the fire in the wood stove insert is doing such a good job of warming the house. I'm keeping watch in case he needs Tramadol tonight.
> 
> In any case, he continues to demand door service so that he can go enjoy the snow in the backyard, so he can't be feeling too bad.


I bet Joker will be enjoying more food. Praying he feels better really fast!
Seniors are SO SPECIAL!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

This evening my sweet BF helped me settle Joker in the kitchen, where we had put down a tarp and a layer of big towels. Our mission was to wash the raw, irritated part of Joker's neck and chest using a prescription antimicrobial shampoo we got yesterday. Joker was _so_ good! I'm sure some of the process was uncomfortable for him, but he cooperate completely, as if he knew that we were trying to help him. I don't know whether the shampoo has a soothing quality or it helped to wash away irritants on his skin, but since this episode, he has seemed more comfortable.

I continue to watch our weather forecast with some dread. Accuweather put last night's temperature at 6 degrees and the forecast for tomorrow night is down to 3, with a high of only 14 on Tuesday. This is dangerously cold. I may see if I can telework on Tuesday so that I can stay home with the dogs.


----------



## HolDaisy

Joker is such a good boy, bless him for letting you bathe him too. Take care in the cold weather over there.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry Joker has a skin infection. We battle them regularly and Hannah's neck is particularly quick to break out. Those skin folds along her neck create the perfect spot for it. The shampooing should help quite a bit. :crossfing


----------



## caseypooh

Lucy, you are such a wonderful mom. I hope you were able to work from home today, I know Sunny and Joker will be loving that. This cold is making me not a have turn-off valve with my appetite either, I don't have a skin infection though so no extra treats for me. I hope Joker's clears up quickly.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This evening I got Joker to stand still near a light long enough for me to take a look at his check and neck. The skin looks much better! There is still some scaliness in his fur that might be residual, but what I can see of his skin looks almost normal instead of raw. His fur is a bit matted close to the skin and I am thinking of trimming it fairly short so that it dries faster, but that can wait until temperatures are a little warmer. It is good to see him feeling better, whether it's the antibiotics or the shampoo that have made the difference. He is so much my sweet boy!

Tomorrow I need to call for test results since I haven't heard from our vet. He was concerned that Joker's thyroid meds might need adjustment, since having that off can cause skin problems.

It is already down to 5 degrees here tonight, compared to a forecast low of 7. Sheesh. This morning we had wind chills temperatures down around -15, given high winds and a mere 3 degrees. This is not fit weather for anyone, even with an natural born fur coat. The dogs simply love it though. Go figure. :uhoh: Me, I'm happy near a roaring fire with a glass of good red wine in hand. 

Thanks again for being with us.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> This evening I got Joker to stand still near a light long enough for me to take a look at his check and neck. The skin looks much better! There is still some scaliness in his fur that might be residual, but what I can see of his skin looks almost normal instead of raw. His fur is a bit matted close to the skin and I am thinking of trimming it fairly short so that it dries faster, but that can wait until temperatures are a little warmer. It is good to see him feeling better, whether it's the antibiotics or the shampoo that have made the difference. He is so much my sweet boy!
> 
> Tomorrow I need to call for test results since I haven't heard from our vet. He was concerned that Joker's thyroid meds might need adjustment, since having that off can cause skin problems.
> 
> It is already down to 5 degrees here tonight, compared to a forecast low of 7. Sheesh. This morning we had wind chills temperatures down around -15, given high winds and a mere 3 degrees. This is not fit weather for anyone, even with an natural born fur coat. The dogs simply love it though. Go figure. :uhoh: Me, I'm happy near a roaring fire with a glass of good red wine in hand.
> 
> Thanks again for being with us.


Praying Joker is alright. I know what you mean about the cold. Chicago had windchills of 40 below one day and the real temp was 12 below zero!
Tucker and Tonka can only be out 60-90 seconds before their paws freeze. 
Then Mom to the rescue-running through 12 inches of snow to get to them to warm up their paws.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Perhaps you could talk to your vet about Douxo mousse? It's a leave-in mousse, anti-bacterial and anti-fungal. GREAT stuff!!!!
Thinking of you and Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Perhaps you could talk to your vet about Douxo mousse? It's a leave-in mousse, anti-bacterial and anti-fungal. GREAT stuff!!!!
> Thinking of you and Joker.


Thanks for this suggestion, Barb. That sounds a lot easier to use than the shampoo we have. If you had seen us trying to shampoo "just the affected area" with Joker lying on the kitchen floor, you would have howled with laughter. He is a big dog and my BF and I are both big people (tall and not slender), and the kitchen is not huge. Somehow there is just never enough space for bowls of water, sponges, towels...lots of towels...and big people. Joker's smile kept me going, of course. Sunny was peering through a gate from the dining room, complaining about being out of the action. She is quite a vocal gal.

I called our vet yesterday and got the good news that Joker's test results all looked good. This skin thing is just that. My guess is that he got wet, loving to lie in puddles as he does and even more to lounge in the snow, and then the damp skin got infected. We have seen this before. Anyway, he is feeling better and he continues to eat as if he has been deprived of food for several days. Dogs are such liars! :uhoh:


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Question for Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> Perhaps you could talk to your vet about Douxo mousse? It's a leave-in mousse, anti-bacterial and anti-fungal. GREAT stuff!!!!
> Thinking of you and Joker.


Barb, Google takes me to a page that shows three different products that are all called Douxo mousse: Douxo Calm, Douxo Chlorhexidine+Climbazole, and Douxo Seborrhea. Which one do you mean? I'd hazard a guess that it's the middle one, but want to be sure. 

Again, thanks so much for this suggestion.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Freezing rain has to be my least favorite weather condition...I like it even less that the -15 degree wind chill conditions that we had earlier this week. This morning I let the dogs out, only to turn around and grab the paw-safe deicer. I knew this was coming and it is never a welcome sight. At least it's supposed to end soon.

Now I'm worried about my sweet BF, who insisted that he can drive on this stuff. :uhoh: Yes, his truck has four-wheel drive, but that doesn't help when somebody else spins out and causes an accident. I tried to persuade him to work from home for an hour and then go in, but he would have none of it. So I worry.

Temperatures are rising today and we may hit 60 degrees tomorrow! From single digits to near 60 in a single January week is breathtaking. The dogs will be driving us nuts tomorrow wanting door service. They won't mind the rain a bit. :doh:

I have discovered a new lump on Joker's hip that has me worried. He has a lot of lipomas, but this doesn't feel like that. He makes it clear that he wants my hands to rest there, so I suspect the area is painful. We will discuss this with our vet when we go in for weekly Adequan injection. I do not have a good feeling about this.


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to hear Joker's results came back normal, hoping that lump is just a fatty tumor.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry to hear about this new lump. It is such a worry, for now try hold on to the thought that he just wants you live in the moment to enJOY and celebrate the rain and the great out doors with him... as well as your soothing healing touch Awh what an amazing boy

Also praying for protection for your wonderful BF. 

BEST wishes GG our thoughts and prayer are with you!!


----------



## Mayve

Im sorry to hear about the new lump. Sending thoughts and prayers your way!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear about Joker's new lump, they worry us so much dont they. Praying that it is nothing serious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are back from our morning expedition, having gotten Joker's Adequan injection and run some other errands. Joker was a very good boy, of course. He loves getting a cookie from the drive-through at the bank.

Thanks for your support and prayers about the lump on Joker's hip. I can't find it this morning, which has me both puzzled and delighted. Having a weekly appointment with our vet is reassuring, since I know that we can discuss other things and strategize if something unexpected comes up. 

The skin infection seems to be going away. We continue with the Keflex and my boy is due another wash with the medicated shampoo. The vet also agreed that trying the Douxo mousse makes sense. He is not familiar with it and is leaving it to me to find the product, which he will then prescribe if need be. I found it on Amazon, though, so maybe a prescription isn't needed. I am going to clip my boy's fur short in the area of the infection so that it is easier to clean and also to make it easier to get the scabs or dried skin...whatever that scaly stuff is...out of there, making it easier for us to monitor.

The weather today is simply yucky...a bit of fog and enough rain to raise a flood watch. The temperature may reach 60 today, which seems incredible after the frigid temperatures early in the week. We will enjoy tomorrow's bright sunshine, but this afternoon I may just take a nap. 

Thanks again for being with us.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> We are back from our morning expedition, having gotten Joker's Adequan injection and run some other errands. Joker was a very good boy, of course. He loves getting a cookie from the drive-through at the bank.
> 
> Thanks for your support and prayers about the lump on Joker's hip. I can't find it this morning, which has me both puzzled and delighted. Having a weekly appointment with our vet is reassuring, since I know that we can discuss other things and strategize if something unexpected comes up.
> 
> The skin infection seems to be going away. We continue with the Keflex and my boy is due another wash with the medicated shampoo. The vet also agreed that trying the Douxo mousse makes sense. He is not familiar with it and is leaving it to me to find the product, which he will then prescribe if need be. I found it on Amazon, though, so maybe a prescription isn't needed. I am going to clip my boy's fur short in the area of the infection so that it is easier to clean and also to make it easier to get the scabs or dried skin...whatever that scaly stuff is...out of there, making it easier for us to monitor.
> 
> The weather today is simply yucky...a bit of fog and enough rain to raise a flood watch. The temperature may reach 60 today, which seems incredible after the frigid temperatures early in the week. We will enjoy tomorrow's bright sunshine, but this afternoon I may just take a nap.
> 
> Thanks again for being with us.


Thanks for the update on sweet Joker! Please keep us posted. Our weather is yucky as it will be in high 30's and snow is melting. Our swimming pool cover is LOADED with water!


----------



## Doug

Hooray! I am so happy to hear that the lump is gone and the skin infection will be gone soon as well What a great mom and nurse you are


----------



## Mayve

Great news indeed. Hawk had one on his neck one day and I haven't been able to find it again....so I get what you are saying. Hopefully it will never reappear! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hockeybelle31

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks again for being with us.


Thanks for sharing everything with us. I love this section the most because I hope to get here someday. Everything you share is so invaluable.... So thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

After getting our vet's approval today, I decided to try the Douxo mousse that Barb recommended. Further research shows that it is a prescription product. It is not available locally - at least not that I can find - and few of the online pharmacies have it. We did find it, though, and placed an order. I'm sure they will contact our vet on Monday and I hope that means the package will be here by Wednesday. After we try it, I'll post again about how it works.

Douxo also makes a different mousse that is for skin allergies and hot spots. I'm thinking about getting some of that, too, given Joker's tendency to develop hot spots during the summer.

Now I have to sort out what to do about flea and tick treatments, given the ongoing discussion about how flea collars and topical flea and tick products are poisonous for other animals and children (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rens-poison-risk-flea-tick-preventatives.html). Sunny is so mouthy that I worry about how they might be affecting her.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hockeybelle31 said:


> Thanks for sharing everything with us. I love this section the most because I hope to get here someday. Everything you share is so invaluable.... So thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Welcome! I have had big dogs all of my life ...several decades now. Most have lived to be 15 or 16, though the only Golden that reached that age was a sweet Collie mix that we rescued from the animal shelter. Every age presents its challenges and its joys, but my seniors have always been a joy. They teach me so much about how to live as I grow older.

Good luck to you and yours!


----------



## hubbub

A bit late, but I second the Duoxo suggestion. Our dermatologist suggested it sometime last year - we use the Chlorhexidine+Climbazol version.

I'm glad Joker seems to be doing better too


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> A bit late, but I second the Duoxo suggestion. Our dermatologist suggested it sometime last year - we use the Chlorhexidine+Climbazol version.
> 
> I'm glad Joker seems to be doing better too


Thanks, hubbub. That's the version that I ordered. 

I hope that Hannah is doing well. I don't post often, but I read your posts often. You are a great dog mom!


----------



## GoldensGirl

The familiar racket of thunder on the basement stairs means that Sunny is exerting her independence and going out or coming in without our immediate assistance. This is good. Often, as just now, it means that she is racing to order me to provide door service for Joker, who is out on the back deck, yipping at something in the distance. He has never been very assertive, but the Little Queen looks out for him, pestering us to see to his needs and wishes. 

It is amazing, really, the way she takes care of Joker. While she often seems oblivious to the challenges of his age and arthritis, she clearly understands that making the trip to the dog door and up the basement stairs is hard on my boy. And she enjoys ordering us around. 

Joker is in his favorite place on the sofa, napping after exercise of barking at rabbits and something in the distance. It is so good to see him in that place again.

The morning remains gray, missing the brilliant sunshine that was forecast. Ah, there's a sudden warmth in the light! Running errands has much more appeal when there is sunlight involved.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Meds that have to be given three times daily don't work so well for us, given work schedules. I am staying up late...too late... each night to give Joker his last dose of antibiotics as late as possible. If I do that and give the morning dose right before I leave for work, they are almost 8 hours apart. But then it's at least 10 hours before we can get the evening dose to him. And here I go again with another late night. Comes with the territory, doesn't it.

Joker is plainly feeling better and he's quite the character. How I love my sugar-faced boy!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, glad to read Joker is feeling better. You're one heck of a terrific mom!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Here I am again...well past when I should be asleep, given tomorrow's schedule, but fighting to stay awake and give my boy his late-night med. I'm not sure that I would do it for myself, but certainly for Joker.:doh:

He is such an amazing, very senior dog and plays me like a harp. I have ice cream...he expects his share and dances to make that clear. Pork chops for dinner? Of course he thinks half of mine is his...and he's probably right. After more than 13 years together, he knows exactly how to get what he wants from me...and how to lay on a major guilt trip if he doesn't get it. :uhoh:

This evening Joker treated us to a major display of belly-up doggy wriggles on his sofa with that funny upside-down grin. He even smiled when I clipped the fur on his chest and neck in the area that was infected. (He did issue the invitation, after all.) Emphasis on _was_, since it looks good now. I still have to figure out how to get the remaining scaliness out of the short fur without hurting him, but we'll find a way. 

When I wonder how he's feeling, I just have to say the word "cookie" and watch for those alert ears, bright eyes, and wagging tail. And sometimes he comes at a trot to make sure that he doesn't miss out. 

Life is good. Just ask him!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I love reading about Joker, it makes me smile like crazy.


----------



## GoldenMum

GoldensGirl said:


> Here I am again...well past when I should be asleep, given tomorrow's schedule, but fighting to stay awake and give my boy his late-night med. I'm not sure that I would do it for myself, but certainly for Joker.:doh:
> 
> Life is good. Just ask him!


I can relate, Clyde was on four times daily, on the 6's and 12's....sleep when you get the chance. It is much like having a puppy or baby again! Clyde never forgot where the "cookie" jar was, and let me know he needed more spoiling! I am glad you seem to be enjoying every moment, give Joker a rub from me.....


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for being with us and for your words of support. It means a lot.

My sweet BF has gone upstairs to sleep and I have the late shift again as usual, since I need less sleep than he does. This is my quiet time to myself... and time for my fur-kids and the GRF. I remind myself that I am a night owl by nature and stay up late a lot, meds or no meds. If we had to do meds four times per day, I guess I would find a way to pay someone to come during the day and give that dose, probably providing an dog-venture on leash, too. Hmmm. I wonder if Sunny and Joker are plotting for that. :uhoh:  

The Douxo Mousse arrived today. I'm not sure we need it now, but Joker will let me know soon. He is very good about telling me when he needs special care. This Saturday when we go for Joker's next Adequan injection, I will also take the can to share with our vet, who hadn't heard of it before last Saturday. He has gotten to be very accepting of recommendations from our friends here, observing that the recommendations come from people with a lot of experience with the Goldens. Wise man!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker and Sunny have just come in from yet another visit to the back yard. They headed straight for the kitchen and looked at me expectantly. Now back on my recliner with my feet up, Sunny is giving me a toe job. They are playing me like a harp! :uhoh: 

How so? After Joker gets the late-night med, they each get some "doggy crack," better known as apple and oatmeal Fruity Snacks, which are clearly addictive. My goal with this offering is to get Joker to swallow the meds deep enough they won't come back up and it almost always works. But I definitely sense a new canine plot here. 

Crafty dogs! Gotta love 'em!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Joker is still doing well and that Sunny is helping to look out for him!! I had to laugh when you said late nights for Joker is ok...for yourself probably not.


----------



## dborgers

> But I definitely sense a new canine plot here.


LOL!!! I'm sure you're frequently getting 'The Look' too - a concerned look with the eyebrows all scrunched up ala "if I only had ONE bite my world would be complete" If you're like me you're unable to resist giving in.


----------



## Rhythm1

I am new to this forum but so so glad I found it.It is truly beautiful to find such like minded people.Joker is an absolute beauty.Very like my"Rhythm"who turned 11 in September....will have to post pics!So much of what you say resonates with me.Live in the present as much as you can...but we are only human and do not have this gift perfected like our boys!Give Joker a big cuddle from me.He truly is an elder statesman


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> LOL!!! I'm sure you're frequently getting 'The Look' too - a concerned look with the eyebrows all scrunched up ala "if I only had ONE bite my world would be complete" If you're like me you're unable to resist giving in.


Danny, do you have cameras in my house?


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's pushing midnight...almost time for the next Joker med. He is sound asleep on his sofa, so this may be more than usually interesting.

Tonight brought a new adventure that made me think of the real meaning of a "two-dog night." I came home from a yoga class...first of the term and so proud of myself for actually doing this... to find that the furnace isn't working. The house was 10 degrees below where it should be and my sweet BF hadn't noticed. :doh: 

After trying every trick I know to get the system going, I spent much of the evening researching furnace repair services. The company that sold me this infernal system quit the business last fall and finding a new service provider was on my list for tomorrow. Is this psychic or what? Luckily there is a wood stove insert in the fireplace that is rated to heat the whole house and we have good supply of firewood. While I did my research, my BF built a roaring fire that is now warming my toes. And he brought up from the basement an electric space heater that is warming our bedroom upstairs, where he has already gone up to bed. I may sleep downstairs on our two-seat recliner, tending the fire and keeping the dogs company. In any case, tomorrow I must get this system repaired before the next dread "polar vortex" moves into the region in a few days.

Last night Joker persuaded me that we should try the Douxo mousse. He stood patiently while I massaged it into the fur and skin on his chest and neck, giving me pleased looks. He hasn't presented himself for another application tonight, but I might have been too distracted by the heating situation to notice. I'll go offer a belly scratch soon and see how he's doing. His opinion is obvious.  

Thanks for being with us.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say that I am so happy to read that Joker is continuing to enjoy himself, and do the things that he loves. I can just picture his face lighting up at the word 'cookie' and trotting over to you, so sweet! It sounds like Sunny is doing a wonderful job in looking after him. They're so lucky to have such a great Mom 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> It's pushing midnight...almost time for the next Joker med. He is sound asleep on his sofa, so this may be more than usually interesting.
> 
> Tonight brought a new adventure that made me think of the real meaning of a "two-dog night." I came home from a yoga class...first of the term and so proud of myself for actually doing this... to find that the furnace isn't working. The house was 10 degrees below where it should be and my sweet BF hadn't noticed. :doh:
> 
> After trying every trick I know to get the system going, I spent much of the evening researching furnace repair services. The company that sold me this infernal system quit the business last fall and finding a new service provider was on my list for tomorrow. Is this psychic or what? Luckily there is a wood stove insert in the fireplace that is rated to heat the whole house and we have good supply of firewood. While I did my research, my BF built a roaring fire that is now warming my toes. And he brought up from the basement an electric space heater that is warming our bedroom upstairs, where he has already gone up to bed. I may sleep downstairs on our two-seat recliner, tending the fire and keeping the dogs company. In any case, tomorrow I must get this system repaired before the next dread "polar vortex" moves into the region in a few days.
> 
> Last night Joker persuaded me that we should try the Douxo mousse. He stood patiently while I massaged it into the fur and skin on his chest and neck, giving me pleased looks. He hasn't presented himself for another application tonight, but I might have been too distracted by the heating situation to notice. I'll go offer a belly scratch soon and see how he's doing. His opinion is obvious.
> 
> Thanks for being with us.


Please give Joker some bit hugs and kisses from me. I can just picture him.
Hope they can fix your furnace! I love fireplaces, too!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hugs and kisses are properly distributed. Joker and Sunny send back doggy kisses and a little extra fur in case you don't have enough.

A nice fire is roaring in the wood stove and its built-in fan is pushing out lots of hot air. We're not exactly toasty, but the thermostat says the indoor temperature is up to 63 degrees. Better yet, I reached a repair person who will be here this afternoon to get the system working again. The person who took the call thinks we have a blown fuse or circuit breaker somewhere, which is what I think, too. We checked every breaker that we can get to, but the system has some fuses and breakers behind panel that require a service technician's key for access. In any case, we should have the system back online before nightfall, barring surprises.

It was cold enough in the house last night that Joker slept near the hearth. Smart boy! With thick, curly fur, he usually finds that spot too warm and prefers to lie on cold tile in the hallway or near the sliding glass doors. Right now, Joker and Sunny are lying side by side on the sofa in almost identical positions. I agree with them - a nap in front of the fire is a fine idea.


----------



## swishywagga

Am loving catching up with Joker's antics!. I can relate so much to what you are saying as my senior Barnaby is also 13. Big hugs sent across x


----------



## DanaRuns

Just want to say that I'm following this thread, and getting great joy from it. I love the Golden oldies more than any others. The fact that their time is short makes every bit of it more precious. I have fallen in love with Joker's sweet white face. 

:--heart:


----------



## GoldensGirl

DanaRuns said:


> Just want to say that I'm following this thread, and getting great joy from it. I love the Golden oldies more than any others. The fact that their time is short makes every bit of it more precious. I have fallen in love with Joker's sweet white face.
> 
> :--heart:


Joker sends his thanks for your discerning eye and heart. He would like to give you an opportunity to express your admiration in person, since he is especially fond of new friends...especially if they bring cookies. 

This reminds me that I really want to get batteries in my camera and capture some new photos of my boy's face. It is now almost completely white and he looks like he wears eyeliner. If anything, his face has become more expressive with the passing years and his eyebrows are downright eloquent, though he is not prone t voicing opinions.

The man who repaired our furnace was here this afternoon and my two Golden sweethearts took completely different approaches to the situation. Because she suffers from an extreme case of Excessive Greeting Disorder [EGD], during the service call I locked Sunny in our bedroom upstairs. She raised a racket nearly every single minute of that time...almost an hour and a half of singing and vocal complaining. When I let her out, I got the full-blown EGD experience of her Pogo-bouncing, pawing and singing. Joker, on the other hand, joined me at the door to greet the repair man calmly. When we went downstairs, he followed us down to guard me, staying at my side and keeping a sharp eye on the work in progress. Afterwards labored his way back up to the family room with me, settling on his sofa to keep watch and then falling asleep when the stranger was gone. At the end of the day, the house is warm and I am grateful that this episode happened now instead of next week when the polar vortex comes calling again in a few days.


----------



## Doug

Awh what a gentleman
You do yoga too? Oh Lucy you never cease to amaze me!
I am so glad that it was a reasonably quick fix. Heaters are one of the best inventions ever, they are right up there with dishwashers
Yes we need photos please of your gentleman and your beautiful flirt 
... with you and your sweet BF of course beside your roses 
(ok that last bit might be pushing it but it is worth a try)


----------



## Finn's Fan

How lovely that your elderly gent is in on the doggie plots  It's wonderful that you're enjoying all that senior citizenship has to offer. There's nothing more precious than old gold and that includes puppies! A soft smooch for Joker, while he dreams of more ways to fill his tummy....


----------



## lhowemt

Oh poor Sunny! I love the sound of Golden singing. Yes, we definitely need some photos 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Doug said:


> Awh what a gentleman
> You do yoga too? Oh Lucy you never cease to amaze me!
> I am so glad that it was a reasonably quick fix. Heaters are one of the best inventions ever, they are right up there with dishwashers
> Yes we need photos please of your gentleman and your beautiful flirt
> ... with you and your sweet BF of course beside your roses
> (ok that last bit might be pushing it but it is worth a try)


This yoga adventure was my first class after almost 7 years of not going, so saying that I "do yoga" is more aspirational that factual. :uhoh: I have scoliosis and some other issues that make yoga a really valuable practice for me...if I actually do it instead of just talking about it. This class is a Christmas present from me to me. True to past experience, I came out of the class free of pains that had plagued me for a long time. That's quite an incentive!

Heat is one of those things that is best had in moderation. A couple of hours ago, as sweat began to run and the dogs were both panting, I realized that the house was really hot. A quick check proved that this was not a female late-life power surge but a real physical condition, as the thermostat said it was almost 80 degrees in a house set for 68. Then it occurred to me that the furnace had been running continuously since the repair man left. Moving the thermostat setting to OFF for heat made no difference, so I used the emergency override switch and cut power to the system. That worked. My BF, White Knight to the rescue, went down to the basement and opened the furnace access panel, finding and removing a jumper cable that had been used during the diagnostic process and obviously then forgotten. Meanwhile, I had put in a call and email to the company, asking to have the guy come back and resolve the problem...before my Knight found a fix. We think the system will function normally now. And I bet the repair man is going to be bright red with embarrassment when I see him again. :doh:

Sunny's contribution to the Friday evening entertainment was rearranging all of the dog beds in the family room. By "all" I mean two 3x4 foot orthopedic beds and a couple of smaller ones. [Did I mention that the dogs let us use their family room?] The beds are now piled on top of each other in the middle of the room...strictly Sunny's doing... leaving hardwood floors available for cooling Goldens. Moving the beds around the room is a nightly recreation for Sunny, who is considering a career in interior decorating. Or fashion design, since she also likes wearing the beds as hats and parading around the room with one balanced carefully atop her. She sings. She dances. She decorates. She chases her tail and then crab-walks. She pitches her own tennis balls and then retrieves them. Quite a talented girl she is. Clearly she remembers that making me laugh is her primary job. 

We will work on the photos, including some of this week's lovely pink roses. Unfortunately, cameras pull in their lenses and close their shutters when they turn towards me, but maybe we can eventually trick one. Maybe. 

Thanks for caring and thanks to all for being with us.


----------



## dborgers

Sunny sounds like she could be a movie star


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> Sunny sounds like she could be a movie star


Sunny would enjoy that, Danny! She loves anything that makes people pay attention to her. :uhoh:  We refer to her as the Little Queen, since she is a petite but commanding being. The range of sounds that she produces simply amazes me. She croons, chortles, growls, grunts, trills, squeaks, and sometimes barks. That's just a normal conversation with her. At the moment, having finally stopped trying to put her face on my keyboard, she is cleaning my toes. They must have gotten very dirty since she last cleaned them 15 minutes ago.

We are bracing for another round of bitter winter weather. The forecast changed this morning from just flurries tomorrow to a new Winter Storm Watch, with the likelihood of 5+ inches of snow. We knew the dread Polar Vortex was scheduled to visit again this week, but we were only expecting flurries. This change means a slightly different round of chores for me today, as I enjoy the holiday at home. I'm glad that my sweet BF restocked our supply of firewood. With a forecast low of only 8 degrees tomorrow night and a high on Wednesday of 18, I think we're going to use it. I detest being cold, so keeping a fire going on snow days is a priority. Snow is pretty, but shoveling it is just a pain. Literally. On the bright side, the timing of this storm means I might just stay home tomorrow and may even Wednesday, too.  The down side to that is that the work still has to get done on the same timeline, snow days or no snow days. But fortunately working from home is also a possibility, allowing me to supervise the dogs' winter games.

Despite his arthritis, Joker enjoys snow. He and Sunny both like to eat the stuff and roll around in it, wanting frequent door service as they get cold and come in, get warm and go out, and then just cycle the humans. Clearly they think we should just stand by the door, except when we're rubbing heads or bellies or preparing their meals, which they think we should do more frequently. Dogs!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, what a couple cute fur kids 

Their frequent ins and outs of the door made me flash back to when I was 4 and 5. Mom would get my sister and I all bundled up in layers of clothes go outside, including suspenders for the snow pants. Seemed to never fail that 5 minutes later we'd have to go to to the bathroom, so mom would have to take everything off and put them back on again. LOL 

Always glad to read about their fun, love filled days


----------



## GoldensGirl

I have an unexpected day at home! The forecast snowfall amounts keep increasing, with the result that the federal government, state and local governments and school systems are all closed today in this region. We are in a band that may get 6-12 inches. The dogs will love it! Sunny has never seen that much snow. I'd better get the camera ready to capture the frolic!

Forecast temperatures, on the other hand, keep dropping. We will be down around 3 degrees tonight and highs tomorrow in the low teens, with strong winds likely. That will make shoveling snow just no fun at all. Fingers crossed that we don't lose power. In any case, I'll be tending a warm fire over the next day or two.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

So glad you get to stay home - I know you and the kids will love it!
Get the camera ready!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is having a hard time with the shortest route to and from grass, going between the back deck and the lawn. More accurately, getting back up those steps is really hard on my boy. The combination of temperatures in single digits and the icy conditions that result from the thin layer of snow that we just can't get rid of slows my boy down and leaves him panting at times. It hurts to watch him climb those few steps. I see him pause to gather his courage, energy and determination before making his way up to us, and then he comes in to rest and pant. I remind myself that this bitter weather will not last forever. 

I need to refill Joker's Tramadol and consider whether to ask for something stronger. The best news is that he still wants to play with Sunny and he is still enthusiastic about food, so we will get through this. He is not the only senior in this home who is feeling the ill effects of winter weather, so he gets lots of sympathetic door service and treats.


----------



## lhowemt

This weather will pass and he'll rebound. Hang in there Joker 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Gosh it is hard to see your little boy like that, don't you wish that you could scoop him up in your arms and rescue him? Nevertheless, it is great to hear that he is not going to let a challenge like that stop him What a trooper!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Driving to work this morning, my car reported to me that it was -3 (yes, that's negative three) degrees in the little community I was driving through. That is just too cold to contemplate. BBBBRRRRRR!!!!!!!! The forecast here is for 6 degrees tonight, but the dew point will be in negative territory. Time to open cabinets on outside walls to keep the plumbing warmer and also leave taps dripping again. We are looking at brutal cold all the way to the end of January. I'm not used to this...and don't want to be!

Joker reminds me that I need to design a ramp or two for him. He is indeed such a trouper, with smiling eyes and a bounce in his step...even when the steps are slow. I try to be with him in the present and enjoy his daily celebrations of life without comparing him to the way he was a few years ago. He is perfect right now!


----------



## SandyK

The bitter cold does stink!! Glad Joker is getting through it.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sending good thoughts for Joker. This cold so many of are experiencing is no fun at all.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensgirl*



GoldensGirl said:


> Driving to work this morning, my car reported to me that it was -3 (yes, that's negative three) degrees in the little community I was driving through. That is just too cold to contemplate. BBBBRRRRRR!!!!!!!! The forecast here is for 6 degrees tonight, but the dew point will be in negative territory. Time to open cabinets on outside walls to keep the plumbing warmer and also leave taps dripping again. We are looking at brutal cold all the way to the end of January. I'm not used to this...and don't want to be!
> 
> Joker reminds me that I need to design a ramp or two for him. He is indeed such a trouper, with smiling eyes and a bounce in his step...even when the steps are slow. I try to be with him in the present and enjoy his daily celebrations of life without comparing him to the way he was a few years ago. He is perfect right now!


Goldensgirl

I really do sympathize with you and Joker. Chicago is AWFUL, too!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker and I are home again after visiting the vet for his weekly Adequan injection and replenishing our supply of Tramadol. Joker is bright-eyed and bouncy during these visits, to the delight of his doctor. Joker's response to this treatment is changing the way our vet recommends treating other senior patients. He tells people about how Joker is doing, encouraging others to give it a try. We hope the combination of Adequan and Rimadyl with Tramadol at night helps to ease the pain and improve the lives of other dogs as it is doing for my boy.

As we drove home, it was snowing again. Just flurries, but I am so tired of snow and cold. Forecasts say we have another week of this brutal cold and then February will be mild. But I recall forecasts that January would be unusually mild, so I'm more than a bit skeptical. As my sweet BF says, "It will be as it will be." We celebrate the fire that is beginning to warm the family room.

Stay warm, friends.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I sit here watching my fire and trying to wrap my mind around the news that three people died in a shooting incident at the mall a few miles from here. We read about these things in other places and try to believe they cannot happen here.

Sunny and Joker are sleeping peacefully, as if to say, "It _didn't_ happen here, Mom. Home is still safe." They are right, of course. But I am still shaken by the news.


----------



## dborgers

With the incredible proliferation of guns it's getting near the point where one is tempted to wear a bulletproof vest leaving the house. Very sad.


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> With the incredible proliferation of guns it's getting near the point where one is tempted to wear a bulletproof vest leaving the house. Very sad.


I agree, Danny. 

When the mass shooting happened at the Navy Yard in D.C. last fall, I was surprised and concerned...a dozen people died at the hands of someone with a history of delusional behavior... but it didn't feel as personal as this episode. Not that I think I knew any of the victims today, but it happened in a place that is familiar...where I go to shop. It gives one pause, for sure.


----------



## Mayve

Its so sad. There are so many shootings lately....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM

My golden boy is turning 13 this year & he too is on Adequan injections. I noticed Joker goes to the vet for his while I administer Duke's at the house. Is Joker getting his injected to the muscle which necessitates the vet visit?


----------



## GoldensGirl

SheetsSM said:


> My golden boy is turning 13 this year & he too is on Adequan injections. I noticed Joker goes to the vet for his while I administer Duke's at the house. Is Joker getting his injected to the muscle which necessitates the vet visit?


Yes, Joker gets his Adequan injected into the muscle. And I'm a bit needle phobic, so nobody thinks it's a good idea for me to give injections. Luckily our vet is only a mile away.

Is your dog also doing well with Adequan? On any other meds?


----------



## SheetsSM

Duke is doing well--we're at about 1 every 3 weeks, any longer on the spacing & he starts having bad days. I'm not injecting into the muscle, just making a tent at back of neck & injecting there. His main problem areas are the spine area by his shoulder blades--severe arthritis, ugly ugly X-rays in that spot and he has flare ups from time to time around his left knee. I've convinced him to allow me to put him in bed & out of bed since he was having issues getting up & down--wasn't easy on his ego.

I also have him on Rimadyl daily 50mg if he's having a bad day then he gets Rimadyl 50 mg every 12 hrs for a couple of days. This is all in addition to Cosequin daily and probiotics. He's not a fan of fish oil so he gets coconut oil with meals.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are finally out of the deep freeze! Hurray!!! Joker and Sunny celebrated yesterday by lying in the sun on the back deck and just watching the world from their favorite perch. We are expecting temperatures in the upper 40s today and mid 50's tomorrow. It feels like a heat wave. 

This week we made plans for a trip to the beach next fall. We found a lovely ocean-front rental house that accepts dogs and even has gates on the huge deck so they can run freely there. I foresee many happy hours watching the water from the deck. Joker loves the ocean and will enjoy a bit of wading, too. We just have to take care that he doesn't get too exhausted or make his arthritic back legs too sore.

This morning we will go for his weekly Adequan injection and also have his annual exam. I have my fingers crossed that all is well.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is such a good boy! Today's trip to the vet was a bit intense. He had blood drawn to test his thyroid levels and also for heart worm and TBD. Then he also had distemper shot and his Adequan. I insisted on postponing the Lyme and Bordetella vaccines for future visits so as not to overtax him. We're there every Saturday, so it isn't even an extra trip. He got a quick check of eyes and ears today, but we agreed to postpone the blood pressure check since my boy was a bit anxious after the needles. He got multiple treats from his doctor to reward him for being cooperative and even more when we got home. 

Monday we will have the test results. I won't be surprised if we need to back off a little on his thyroid meds. He is very skinny at 78 pounds and I am tempted to give him more food, but I know that being lighter is better for those arthritic knees.

How I love my boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is curled up on the sofa, sleeping quietly. What makes this newsworthy is that it has only been a few minutes since he climbed the stairs from the basement, an activity that sometimes leaves him panting on the floor while he recovers from the effort and pain. That he has made the leap to his sofa so soon after the climb tells me his meds are working well. :banana::banana::banana:

Not so wonderful is the news that we are once again in the bullseye for a winter storm that is forecast to bring up 5+ inches of snow tomorrow. :uhoh: Today we'll probably reach the mid 50s before the next cold front gets here. It will be a splendid opportunity to reload the garage firewood rack and take down outdoor holiday decorations. Sunny reminds me that it will also be a perfect day for a trip to the park.  

We celebrate that single digit temperatures are probably gone for at least the rest of this winter! Days are getting longer again and spring can't be far away, right? Since we're on snow watch again, it must be time to watch _Groundhog Day _again.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This morning's visit to the vet was hard on Joker. He was doing fine when we left home and seemed happy to go up the ramp and inside, but things went down hill from there. A man and his two-year-old son were inside and the little boy would shriek at the top of his lungs every minute or two, apparently just for the joy of hearing his own noise. It made Joker very anxious, though he tried to be friendly and seemed to enjoy some cuddles from the man. He tried to befriend the child, but I think he was concerned that something must be wrong to provoke such screams. He kept looking to me for uneasily and running back to me to be soothed before venturing over to the man and boy again.

We had a long wait and when we finally got to see the doctor, his first comment was that he had never seen Joker looks so anxious. Later we found flakes of skin in several places on my boy's back and the vet said it was probably caused by anxiety. At one point I noticed that Joker's gums were very pale, which prompted a quick check of his heart. It was racing, but the sounds were clear and strong, with no evidence of fluid accumulation. Within a few minutes the color was coming back into Joker's gums, but he gave me quite a scare. I'm glad this happened there at the veterinary hospital, where care was immediate care and reassurance.

Joker also endured having a place on hip shaved to check a small hard lump. It is probably a sebaceous or fibrous cyst and we agreed to just keep an eye on it. 

By the end of the visit, the doctor and I agreed that Joker would have his Adequan injection and treats, but not the Lyme vaccine we had planned on. We both felt that further stress of any kind would not be good for him. The vaccine can wait one more week. We're there every weekend for the Adequan injections, anyway.

Once home, Joker settled down in a favorite spot and just grinned at me before beginning a nap. I'm glad to be at home with him tonight so I can keep watch over him.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry Joker had a hard time at the vets. The shrieking ear piercing enough to shatter windows kids do a number on me too.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Snow! We have been slammed with a foot of it overnight, despite forecasts that we should have no more 6-7 inches by this morning. It is still coming down hard and isn't expected to end until late tonight. The dogs have had their first outing, somehow plowing through the stuff since I have not yet been out to clear a dog trail. That will happen soon.

Sunny is eager to go back out and play! This is her first major snowfall and I think she is beside herself with joy, about like a grade school child. Joker is at my knee, tail wagging and an eager look on his face. He is watching me expectantly. I'm not sure whether he wants a bit of my bagel (okay, he got that ) or he is asking to go out again. I think the latter. I see that this is going to be day of providing lots of door service.

I will put new batteries in my camera and try to capture the day in imagery. 

Wish us luck that the power stays on!


----------



## Jennifer1

I hope you have a great day playing in the snow! There is something extra lovable about the old ones!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I just made my first pass at clearing a path off the back deck and into the yard. Sunny promptly dashed down the steps and proceeded to do jackrabbit zooms in the snow. She is indoors now, with huge clots of snow in her chest and belly fur. it is a joint endeavor to remove them. :doh: Joker wanted to go out, but the look on his face told me he didn't find it nearly as much fun as Sunny did. He came back indoors quickly and is now cleaning his feet and licking his bed, as if to say that indoor life is really good. 

We have some photos that I'll post later, when there is time to make the transfer from the camera.


----------



## caseypooh

:wavey:I don't blame Joker at all. Both Jake and Jessie are part kangaroo me thinks!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am sick of snow. We are sick of snow. Even Sunny seems to be no longer amused by snow. 

We bipeds got the decks and driveway cleared today by around 4:00 - a mere 15 inches of snow removed. Then the sleet began to fall, followed soon thereafter by more snow. Six (yes 6) MORE inches of it and still falling. Grrrrrr. The last time he went out, right after his dinner, Joker paused at the top of steps off the deck and looked back at me as if to proclaim his disgust. He really is a smart dog. Really. 

Giving in to dog-induced guilt, I once again cleared a path on and off the deck so my fur-kids have a way to do their business. Does this get me any points? Hmmm. They are both asleep, not quite spooning but in the same positions and 6 inches apart. 

If anyone figures out who ordered this weather, I want names.


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> :wavey:I don't blame Joker at all. Both Jake and Jessie are part kangaroo me thinks!


How are you, Cindy? I hope this storm has been gentle with you and yours.

Pogo is what we often call Sunny, as in bouncing like a pogo stick. She definitely has springs in those back legs, despite the problems with her feet.

Stay safe and warm,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

I agree...I have had enough snow!! Spent all day shoveling and it was so very heavy and wet. Such a workout. My girls stayed in more than they were out today. Now I am just waiting to go out again and shovel round number two that is coming down.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Why do dogs eat snow, especially hard-frozen snow? I just don't get it. Mine will lie in the stuff and bury their faces in anything frozen. Left on their own, they would eat enough to make me worry about hypothermia. :uhoh: :yuck:

If anyone figures out who ordered this weather, I'm going after that jerk. Seriously. I'm snowoverit.


----------



## caseypooh

GoldensGirl said:


> How are you, Cindy? I hope this storm has been gentle with you and yours.
> 
> Pogo is what we often call Sunny, as in bouncing like a pogo stick. She definitely has springs in those back legs, despite the problems with her feet.
> 
> Stay safe and warm,
> Lucy


Lucy, I'm with you, no more snow. And I'm a snow lover, I wanted snow! Hopefully if the weather people are right, we'll be in the 50s next Friday. 

Sunny fits her as her name, she brings you sunshine. I hope her feet are ok, is it a lifelong problem?


----------



## dborgers

> If anyone figures out who ordered this weather, I'm going after that jerk. Seriously. I'm snowoverit.


It was Dick Cheney


----------



## Mayve

Hawk wants Joker to know he is disgusted with the snow too....we were watching the news this morning and they said another 4-6 inches tomorrow....he hurumphed and went back to sleep. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just thinking of you and Joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl

More snow tomorrow, this time mixed with sleet. Yuck! :yuck: I remind myself that we often our biggest snows in February and it is just mid-month. I so hope Mother Nature is done with us. 

Danny, I agree with you the candidate who ordered this mess. 



caseypooh said:


> Sunny fits her as her name, she brings you sunshine. I hope her feet are ok, is it a lifelong problem?


Sunny's feet will never be normal. Being born with contracted tendons on all four legs meant that her lower legs and feet never formed quite the way they should have. She has flat feet, so that she isn't up on her toes like she should be. I think this causes her pain sometimes and that will probably get worse as she gets older. Surgery might help in some ways, but part of our deal with her breeder was that we wouldn't put her through that. We allow her to live at her own pace, which is quite often way too fast for me! :uhoh:

Thanks for being with us, friends.


----------



## GoldensGirl

What an insane week this has been! We have gone from coping with 21 inches of snow and ice a week ago to the beautiful sunshine and 60 degrees we expect today. The snow is finally gone from the back deck, though not from the lawn. Joker proclaimed his delight by settling in the sunlight at the top of stairs, a favorite spot where he can watch the driveway, street, front yard, and woods with just slight turn of his head. When he wants to assert his independence, he will look back at me and go down those steps instead of coming when I invite him indoors. I fear it is too late for us to attain perfect recall. 

My boy missed his Adequan injection last weekend. We had it scheduled for Friday, but our vet was snowbound at home that morning and then we were away for the holiday weekend. Yesterday Joker finally had that shot and he is prancing today, definitely feeling better. 

Sunny gave us quite a scare yesterday. We took the duo to be groomed, which is not Sunny's favorite activity. She wriggled free of her harness as we were getting them out of the car and my sweet BF literally fell to the muddy parking lot clutching her. We were mindful of rush-hour traffic at the busy intersection and feared that our little escape artist would be injured or cause an accident. This episode ended happily and my well-groomed little gal is safely asleep on her sofa, though my BF has some bruises from the fall. We have some serious training to do this spring with miss Sunshine Girl.


----------



## dborgers

The picture of Joker as "Master Of All He Sees" is neat. I remember long, snowy winters that seem like they'll never end. But they do. We're less than a month from the first day of Spring 

Nice save by your BF!! I started buying harnesses that snap in the front after a couple rescues backed out of the kind that snap on their back.

Please give your fur kids a scritch from me in their favorite spot


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> The picture of Joker as "Master Of All He Sees" is neat. I remember long, snowy winters that seem like they'll never end. But they do. We're less than a month from the first day of Spring
> 
> Nice save by your BF!! I started buying harnesses that snap in the front after a couple rescues backed out of the kind that snap on their back.
> 
> Please give your fur kids a scritch from me in their favorite spot


Thanks, Danny. Spring can't come soon enough for me.

When the weather is good, my fur kids are often in that favorite spot, watching the driveway and preparing to demonstrate Excessive Greeting Disorder.

The trick with keeping a harness on Sunny is to get it tight enough. Her body is incredibly flexible and it takes only a little slack for her contortionist act to set her free. She has been on a diet aimed at taking off 5 pounds and I think it might be working, but we forgot to tighten the straps yesterday. :doh:

Yes, my sweet BF made a wonderful save, though he was quite shaken by the event. Sunny is his first dog...something he never expected to have since he had always been bitten by dogs before he met mine. Keeping control of her is quite a challenge for him. She is very, very smart and the strength of will in that small being amazes me. I know it is what kept her alive when she was born with contracted tendons and couldn't get about well enough to get her share of mama's milk. 

Having had dogs all my life, I have less trouble with her, but that is not to say that it is easy.  For our next outing, maybe my BF will take gentle Joker and I will take the wild child, at least while we work on her manners. We continue to pay for having missed the puppy-class training window with Sunny. She also needs more exercise, so having the longer, warmer days of spring that let us be outdoors with her more should help.


----------



## caseypooh

Lucy, Sunny is so lucky to have you as a mom. If anyone would know how to take care of her feet, it's you. Jessie came out of her harness too, it scared me to death. Luckily, our neighbor was with us and helped me. Let's hope are weather gets better soon.


----------



## dborgers

The first day of spring is only 22 days away 

So, Sunny's middle name could be "Houdini"?


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> The first day of spring is only 22 days away
> 
> So, Sunny's middle name could be "Houdini"?


Thanks for the encouraging countdown, Danny. We have an inch and half of fresh snow on the back deck...snow that was falling as I left for work this morning. It is forecast to reach 12 degrees tonight and another big storm is threatening for early next week. In this situation, it is hard to remember that spring really will be here soon. And not one second too soon for me!

We call Sunny the Little Queen because of her decidedly imperial attitude. We are her servants and we should honor her every wish. That's the attitude that she conveys to us. Clearly we have failed to communicate that obedience is a virtue, though she does usually sit when directed to do so. :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

> We call Sunny the Little Queen because of her decidedly imperial attitude. We are her servants and we should honor her every wish.


Well, of course!!! LOL


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker has had a pretty good week, despite bitterly cold temperatures. With his very thick curly fur, I think he really enjoys the cold. When we have a fire going, he pants a bit...looking happy but perhaps a bit warm...and then he wants to go out and just lie in the shallow snow that is again covering the back deck. He and Sunny both like to eat snow, which baffles me.

Alas, the forecasts look like they will have plenty of snow to eat and play in for days to come. We are likely to get freezing rain tomorrow night, followed by 5+ inches of snow and a return to single digit temperatures. BRRRRR!!!!! 

I am so tired of winter and the weekly trips for Adequan injections are getting old. When it gets a bit warmer we will cut back to every other week and see how Joker does. He might even be okay with once a month when it gets warm. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mayve

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker has had a pretty good week, despite bitterly cold temperatures. With his very thick curly fur, I think he really enjoys the cold. When we have a fire going, he pants a bit...looking happy but perhaps a bit warm...and then he wants to go out and just lie in the shallow snow that is again covering the back deck. He and Sunny both like to eat snow, which baffles me.
> 
> Alas, the forecasts look like they will have plenty of snow to eat and play in for days to come. We are likely to get freezing rain tomorrow night, followed by 5+ inches of snow and a return to single digit temperatures. BRRRRR!!!!!
> 
> I am so tired of winter and the weekly trips for Adequan injections are getting old. When it gets a bit warmer we will cut back to every other week and see how Joker does. He might even be okay with once a month when it gets warm. Fingers crossed!


Both Hawk and Sage like to eat snow too. Hawk will ask to go out just to partake of the wonder which is eating snow.

I'm glad Joker is doing so well! It is still cold and snowing here too....I'm starting to worry that Winter isnt going to go quietly......I am just longing for the days when I can sit on my deck with my coffee and watch the dogs play.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker has had a pretty good week, despite bitterly cold temperatures. With his very thick curly fur, I think he really enjoys the cold. When we have a fire going, he pants a bit...looking happy but perhaps a bit warm...and then he wants to go out and just lie in the shallow snow that is again covering the back deck. He and Sunny both like to eat snow, which baffles me.
> 
> Alas, the forecasts look like they will have plenty of snow to eat and play in for days to come. We are likely to get freezing rain tomorrow night, followed by 5+ inches of snow and a return to single digit temperatures. BRRRRR!!!!!
> 
> I am so tired of winter and the weekly trips for Adequan injections are getting old. When it gets a bit warmer we will cut back to every other week and see how Joker does. He might even be okay with once a month when it gets warm. Fingers crossed!


I am so tired of winter too! Have you thought about doing some or all of the adequan injections at home? I do that with Toby's cobalamin injections. I do one injection once a month and his vet does targeted injections (in/near his eyes) two weeks later. It saves time and money. I used to do them all by myself but the vet we use is an acupuncture vet and can put them in the best trigger spots so we let her do one of them. 

Stay warm and safe. We're expecting ice too starting tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Mayve said:


> ...I am just longing for the days when I can sit on my deck with my coffee and watch the dogs play.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! We love to settle on the back deck in the evening and listen to the bird, with a candle for light and a glass of good wine. The dogs do their in-and-out games from the mesh enclosure that keeps mosquitos off, but often they prefer to be out in the grass. Sunny's backyard zoomies keep her energy under control far better than any exercise we can give her. Oh, for spring to come at last!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> I am so tired of winter too! Have you thought about doing some or all of the adequan injections at home? I do that with Toby's cobalamin injections. I do one injection once a month and his vet does targeted injections (in/near his eyes) two weeks later. It saves time and money. I used to do them all by myself but the vet we use is an acupuncture vet and can put them in the best trigger spots so we let her do one of them.
> 
> Stay warm and safe. We're expecting ice too starting tomorrow afternoon.


Thanks for the suggestion. I have thought about it, but I am needle shy and our vets are putting the adequan pretty deep in Joker's muscles, which I don't think I could do. Luckily they are only a mile from us. 

When the weather gets milder, we will back off on the adequan to every other week and maybe to once a month if Joker continues to move well. This morning the vet - a substitute, not our regular one - asked why we are still doing the injections every week, which is typically a loading dose. I pointed out to her that when weather kept us from getting to them for 12 days, my boy was in considerably more pain and he struggled to get about. It's worth the money to keep that at bay. 

Maybe one of these days I will learn to give shots, but that hasn't happened yet. :uhoh:

Stay safe during the coming storm. Ice is just the worst.


----------



## dborgers

And now a message from the Winter Relief Brigade ...


----------



## GoldensGirl

We were so lucky with this storm - just a glaze of ice and almost 6 inches of snow. It was still enough to close federal offices in Baltimore and D.C., though many were teleworking.

I had to cancel a medical appointment today, unwilling to risk my life on icy highways. When I talked to my doctor to reschedule, she told me she saw multiple snow plows with no salt to spread. At least one crew was digging up dirt on the roadside to have something...anything... to put on the roads to prevent accidents.

Joker and Sunny love this! They like to eat snow, play in snow, and generally cavort in snow. But we are so tired of it. 

Temperatures are forecast to reach minus 4 degrees tonight and they are already lower than they should be on the forecast temperature curve. We have roaring fire to keep us warm and I have already decided to stay home tomorrow so that I can keep Joker off the ice, which is his worst enemy for sure.

Amid all of this, my BF had three teeth pulled today. He is determined to work normal hours tomorrow, but I don't see how that can happen safely.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This afternoon my heart is aching for a friend whose Golden girl died three weeks ago today. Last year she'd had a huge lipoma removed from under her right front leg...a mass that reached the size of a basketball and kept the dog from walking. The mass was benign and the recovery went well, but there were lots of other lumps and bumps. Otherwise, there were no signs that something was badly wrong. 

Following an afternoon of playing with the baby granddaughter, the dog was somewhat lethargic and nauseated. My friend spent hours with her, stroking her head and coaxing her to eat. The next morning, the dog was dead. The vet believes that an internal tumor ruptured and she died of internal bleeding. My friend had captured a video of her dog and granddaughter playing together and sees in that video that her beloved dog was clearly in pain when the baby pushed at her belly. Such heartache. One more beloved Golden best friend lost to hemangiosarcoma. I hate cancer!!!

Fighting tears, I want to hold my dogs close and make sure they know how much I cherish them.


----------



## dborgers

> Fighting tears, I want to hold my dogs close and make sure they know how much I cherish them.


That's all we can do. No one is guaranteed tomorrow. Carpe Diem

I'm so sorry for your friend. When they go that suddenly it's even more traumatic.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to say hello!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Things are mostly going well here, though recent days have been very hectic at work. Joker had his weekly Adequan injection yesterday, bracing for yet another round of snow. We look forward to warmer weather and tapering the Adequan to at least alternate weeks, if not once a month. Meanwhile, it is keeping my boy moving more comfortably. 

Joker did, however, toss his breakfast yesterday for no apparent reason, so he didn't get dinner last night. This morning he seems to be doing well after a very light breakfast. Fingers crossed that he is able to keep it down so we can gradually move back to normal feeding. He definitely disapproves of having his tummy empty.

Last Wednesday my sweet BF came out of the laundry room with the news that the wretched old washing machine had gasped its last, with the control knob spinning and accomplishing nothing. I spent hours yesterday researching new laundry equipment, knowing the technology has changed a lot in recent years. Then we were off to make the purchase and this afternoon a new washer and dryer will arrive. Hurray! I didn't expect to be so excited over laundry equipment! We have already downloaded the manuals and begun figuring out how to operate the new machines, which have electronic controls and may be smarter than we are. 

That will be one of several adventures today. It is "Slip Pick Day" at the club and my BF will be off to see if he can get the slip we have had an eye on for a long time. With luck, we will move the boat to a place with a much better view and more privacy, perfect for watching sunsets across the water. Naturally that event is at precisely the time that the new washer and dryer are scheduled to arrive, so he will be on his own at the club while I wait for the delivery. Then I get to head out in the opposite direction to get my new glasses. With luck, we will both be safely at home before the snow gets here. 

The new forecast has backed off a bit, predicting 3-6 inches of snow here. That sure beats the 8-12 inches some of the models were showing yesterday. Wish us luck!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Things are mostly going well here, though recent days have been very hectic at work. Joker had his weekly Adequan injection yesterday, bracing for yet another round of snow. We look forward to warmer weather and tapering the Adequan to at least alternate weeks, if not once a month. Meanwhile, it is keeping my boy moving more comfortably.
> 
> Joker did, however, toss his breakfast yesterday for no apparent reason, so he didn't get dinner last night. This morning he seems to be doing well after a very light breakfast. Fingers crossed that he is able to keep it down so we can gradually move back to normal feeding. He definitely disapproves of having his tummy empty.
> 
> Last Wednesday my sweet BF came out of the laundry room with the news that the wretched old washing machine had gasped its last, with the control knob spinning and accomplishing nothing. I spent hours yesterday researching new laundry equipment, knowing the technology has changed a lot in recent years. Then we were off to make the purchase and this afternoon a new washer and dryer will arrive. Hurray! I didn't expect to be so excited over laundry equipment! We have already downloaded the manuals and begun figuring out how to operate the new machines, which have electronic controls and may be smarter than we are.
> 
> That will be one of several adventures today. It is "Slip Pick Day" at the club and my BF will be off to see if he can get the slip we have had an eye on for a long time. With luck, we will move the boat to a place with a much better view and more privacy, perfect for watching sunsets across the water. Naturally that event is at precisely the time that the new washer and dryer are scheduled to arrive, so he will be on his own at the club while I wait for the delivery. Then I get to head out in the opposite direction to get my new glasses. With luck, we will both be safely at home before the snow gets here.
> 
> The new forecast has backed off a bit, predicting 3-6 inches of snow here. That sure beats the 8-12 inches some of the models were showing yesterday. Wish us luck!


Hoping Joker and you have a great day. Don't blame you for being excited about a new washer and dryer! What kind did you get?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Karen519 said:


> Hoping Joker and you have a great day. Don't blame you for being excited about a new washer and dryer! What kind did you get?


Thanks, Karen. We got a top-loading washer made by LG. It's the highest-scoring among top-loaders in the Consumer Reports ratings. I was thinking about getting a front-loader, but it just didn't make sense to spend an extra $500-$1,000 for maybe 4 points improvement in the ratings. That's especially true since there are still a lot of complaints about the front-loading washers. The LG we chose is a good compromise: much larger capacity than the old unit, still high-efficiency (so we get a rebate from the power company!), gentle on clothes, and quiet. There's also a feature that will transmit diagnostic information to a smart phone to help technicians guide us through simple steps aimed at fixing problems without a service call. I'm not sure how I feel about having laundry equipment that can talk to people who aren't here!

I have to laugh at myself. The old washer and dryer were here when I bought this house 10 years ago and they were far from new then. I planned to get a new washer and dryer within the first year here, but there has always been some other expense that took priority. Contemplating a weekend without a washer sure reordered my do-list!


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks, Karen. We got a top-loading washer made by LG. It's the highest-scoring among top-loaders in the Consumer Reports ratings. I was thinking about getting a front-loader, but it just didn't make sense to spend an extra $500-$1,000 for maybe 4 points improvement in the ratings. That's especially true since there are still a lot of complaints about the front-loading washers. The LG we chose is a good compromise: much larger capacity than the old unit, still high-efficiency (so we get a rebate from the power company!), gentle on clothes, and quiet. There's also a feature that will transmit diagnostic information to a smart phone to help technicians guide us through simple steps aimed at fixing problems without a service call. I'm not sure how I feel about having laundry equipment that can talk to people who aren't here!
> 
> I have to laugh at myself. The old washer and dryer were here when I bought this house 10 years ago and they were far from new then. I planned to get a new washer and dryer within the first year here, but there has always been some other expense that took priority. Contemplating a weekend without a washer sure reordered my do-list!


Lucy: My sister got the same washer the LG TOP Load and loves it! Whe also go the gas dryer. We moved into our house almost 11 years ago and we don't know how long the Maytag washer and GE Dryer were here before us, but they're still working fine, so I'm happy. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Mayve

Lucy...I expect you will be happy with your LG. We have had an LG front loader for a number of years nkw and love it. Non of the issues people have complained about....so we feel blessed. We also at the time bought a Samsung dryer that I am in love with.....

I am glad to hear Joker is doing well....we are cold again after a few days of moderate temps. I sure wish the warmer temps would just stay. Hoping your snow totals miss you and fall somewhere else....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

The delivery team just left and my new washer is doing its test run. Yippee! The outlet for the dryer did something weird so we may need an electrician to get that straightened out, but at least the machines are here. To my surprise, there's a setting that makes it possible to use the washer as a dryer for very small loads. So many new features to explore! 

The latest weather model runs are not kind to us, raising the totals by a couple of inches. :uhoh: This storm is coming to us from Texas, which is the path most likely to bring us heavy snow. If I read the maps correctly, the National Weather Service's Weather Prediction Center (WPC Probabilistic Winter Precipitation Guidance) shows us with a pretty high probability of more than 8 inches of snow. I'd be much happier to only get an inch or two, and none would be better yet. Much as I dislike hot weather, this winter is making me thing fondly of moving further south.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I sure feel for you with the never-ending winter. It's very cold and windy here today, and in past years we had planted some of the hardier stuff in the garden by now. 
Glad to hear that Joker is doing okay, I think of you guys often.


----------



## hubbub

I hope the models are wrong and your snowfall is lighter than you anticipate and/or it melts VERY quickly! I'm glad to know that Joker is doing well overall and especially that he's still interested in eating. I hope Sunny's doing well too


----------



## caseypooh

Hi Lucy! Well...hopefully this will be the last of our snow, I love the snow but even I want it to be over. I hope Joker's tummy is better. My brother keeps his boat on Kent island and loves it there. It'd be something if that's where you are too. We are not far from there, right near the bay bridge.


----------



## GoldensGirl

The cold light of morning reveals at least 8 inches of snow on our back deck. The storm is mostly over, though we may get another inch or so today and tonight. It is beautiful, at least at first, while the snow clings to branches and shrubs. We'll be busy with snow shovels and blowers much of the day, at least when we aren't teleworking. Federal offices in D.C. and Baltimore are closed today, as are all of the area school systems and everyone else with working gray matter. There are reports of a great many accidents littering the roadways...hardly a surprise since it was a glittering, slippery snow last night. It is hard to believe that we expect temperatures around 60 degrees by Friday.

Joker is feeling better. He had a normal ration of food last night and has shown no ill effects. He loves to frolic in snow and eats it as if it were the finest ice cream. Silly boy! He and Sunny will be demanding frequent door service today. 

The new washer and dryer have already had their first test run. I had to laugh at my BF, who vanished during the first load. I discovered that he was hanging over the washer, observing the dance of the laundry through the glass top. He is fascinated with how this machine does its work, sensing the volume of laundry and adjusting water levels. He gave me a detailed report on the movement of garments and the various actions of the machine. I hope I kept a straight face. 

My sweet BF is already outside with his shovel and snow blower. I should join him soon, though I'm fighting a cold that has lowered my soprano voice to a deep bass. We really need to find a neighborhood teenager to help with this chore, but that hasn't happened yet. I am eager to be planting flowers and pruning shrubs instead of shoveling.


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> My brother keeps his boat on Kent island and loves it there. It'd be something if that's where you are too. We are not far from there, right near the bay bridge.


Hi, Cindy!

Our boat is in Pasadena, MD. We were lucky and got the slip we have wanted for so long! It has newer pilings and more of them, which will help to keep the boat safe even though the slip is more exposed. It is a bigger slip, too, so we can put more and longer lines on when storm rigging is in order. I have happy fantasies of sitting on the bridge deck watching the summer sunset and sipping a glass of wine.

We often visit Kent Narrows, hanging out at The Narrows Restaurant or the Crab Deck and watching the passing boats. We really should get together. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Lucy

Keep me posted on how you like your washer and dryer!


----------



## dborgers

Countdown to Spring: 2 days, 7 hours, 19 minutes


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today has been tough. The substitute vet gave Joker his Adequan injection today and I am still reeling from her comments. She commented that Joker’s tail is not moving normally and thinks the cause for that and the weakness in his back legs is calcification in his spine that is impinging on nerves. The condition is progressive, leading to fecal incontinence and eventually to his being unable to control his back legs. She said there is no treatment except to keep him comfortable. We are not to push him to take walks with us, though swimming would be good for him. 

I am just not ready for this. Realistically, I suppose I never would be. Joker’s 14th birthday is not so far away. I hope he is still with us then….still able to enjoy the lovely beach house we rented for a week in September because we thought he would be so happy there.

While my BF was preparing the dogs’ dinner, Joker went dashing down the stairs to go out. He usually watches eagerly and dances for his dinner, so we rushed to check on him and found that he had thrown up his breakfast, virtually intact. Luckily he was not interested in dinner, though he wanted lots of water. I am worried about him, not sure what to think. I may take him to the veterinary hospital again tomorrow when his usual doctor should be there.

On a brighter node, I have kept the new washer and dryer busy today. Now I understand why my BF wanted to hang over the washer and watch it through the first load. The dance it does to “sense” the size of a load is very odd and it makes the strangest soft noises in the process. When I did a load of delicates, the spin cycle was so slow that I doubted whether any of the water would be removed, but the clothes were amazing free of excess water when I took them out. When the load is finished, the machine plays short melody, which is quite a change from the nasty buzzers on the old washer and dryer.

Tomorrow is supposed to mostly sunny with a high near 70 degrees. That’s in contrast to the storm that brought us 8-9 inches of snow last Sunday night and we have the possibility of another winter storm on Tuesday. This weather simply blows my mind! I hope that Joker is feeling better tomorrow and that we can enjoy the day. I may sleep downstairs tonight to be close to him.

Please keep my boy in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Doug

Sending Joker lots of healing vibes! I hope that he is feeling a lot brighter and that the vets concerns do not come to fruition. 

BEST wishes to your special boy...and girl


----------



## GoldensGirl

Well, he just threw up most of the water he drank earlier, along with the pills I gave him. I begin to worry about bloat, but he seems to be resting comfortably on his belly. I will limit his water intake for the rest of tonight.


----------



## caseypooh

I'm here Lucy, I think that's a good idea to see his doctor. I know covering doctors mean well but I think sometimes they are quick to say things without knowing the history. Like people doctors. 

We do need to get together one of these days, I'm glad you all got the slip you wanted. These crazy storms that are coming, it will be good to have extra wiggle room.

I'm holding Joker in my thoughts, my magic age is 17..don't know why but I kept telling Casey she had to be at least 17. So, Joker has to be at least 17.


----------



## Mayve

Lucy

I am sorry to hear Joker isnt having a good day. I am keeping you and Joker in my prayers and hoping it's just an off day!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> I'm here Lucy, I think that's a good idea to see his doctor. I know covering doctors mean well but I think sometimes they are quick to say things without knowing the history. Like people doctors.
> 
> We do need to get together one of these days, I'm glad you all got the slip you wanted. These crazy storms that are coming, it will be good to have extra wiggle room.
> 
> I'm holding Joker in my thoughts, my magic age is 17..don't know why but I kept telling Casey she had to be at least 17. So, Joker has to be at least 17.


Thanks for being with us again. You're right about the doctor who covers. She's the same doctor who had us all spun up about the growth on Joker's foot, absolutely sure that he had mast cell cancer when the real problem was infection. My poor boy may have been keeping his tail down because his tummy was bothering him and he just didn't feel like waving his flag. I'm going to hold onto that thought.

I have had many big dogs that lived to be 15 or 16 and that has been my goal for Joker. I keep thinking about carts and canine wheelchairs, wondering how we could make something like that work for Joker, who is a good 80 pounds. There is no way in and out of this house without using stairs and neither of us can carry him. This requires more thought, especially about where a ramp could go. 

If Joker is well enough tomorrow for us to leave him, we may move the boat to the new slip. Fingers crossed!


----------



## swishywagga

Praying for you and Joker, keeping everything crossed he feels better. Hugs sent over to you both from me and Barnaby x


----------



## caseypooh

Fingers, paws, legs all crossed.

I think I'd have my tail down too. I know too, you have a gazillion supporters here that will help joker and those stairs, no doubt about that!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for Joker, we love our seniors, our precious gold.


----------



## GoldenMum

More thoughts and prayers that our Joker is just having an off day. Please give him gentle kisses from me...


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry for your worry and that Joker's having trouble. I also agree that sometimes substitute Drs say things without really getting involved with the history of the client. 

Maybe he kept his tail down because he remembered the worry the sub-Dr caused before. I hope his tummy calms soon.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say thinking of you and your special boy, and hope that he is feeling much better soon. Hopefully it was just an off day for him. Everyone is so right about the substitute vets.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for being with us, friends. 

Today is off to a good start, as Joker wanted his breakfast. I hope my BF remembered to keep it light so we can see whether my boy's tummy has recovered without causing another episode of vomiting.

I did a little research last night...imagine me doing research!...and found that there are treatments for the condition this infernal substitute vet mentioned, which is called cauda equine syndrome, or CES (http://veterinarysurgicalcenters.com/Cauda-Equina-Syndrome.html). It's important to get that treatment early...before there is further nerve damage and incontinence develops... so I will talk with our vet and see what he thinks. The option I read about involves surgery to open the channel in the spine. The procedure alleviates pain and prevents further never damage, but it does not restore capacity that has been lost. I'm not sure that I want to put Joker through another surgery at his age. I guess it depends on the nature of the procedure. If it is minimally invasive, it might be worthwhile. I can already hear comments about Joker's age and why I don't just accept the inevitable. 

Seeing the veterinary neurologist is the first step beyond a talk with our vet. And finding out whether Trupanion would cover this. They may argue that it is a result of his arthritis and thus a preexisting condition, but I hope not. First things first: see our vet and get an appointment with the neurologist who did so well by my Charlie. There is more research in my future for sure.

The forecast for today is a high of 71 degrees. We so need a happy day near the water, but I am torn by a desire to stay home with my boy. Maybe we'll take some time to sit on the back deck with our fur-kids and see if there is energy for a walk.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to read Joker ate his breakfast. Hoping that today is a good day for you all!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have an appointment with our regular vet at 11:30 today to see what he says about Joker's condition. He is inclined to be proactive but he may feel like he should have diagnosed this CES, if that's what we're really looking at. Fingers crossed that this consultation helps me make decisions that are right for my boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Joker.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise

Thinking positive thoughts for Joker that his tail gets its wag back and his stomach is feeling better


----------



## GoldenCamper

Adding our good thoughts and well wishes for Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

The visit with our family vet has left me fighting for breath. Not that the news is terrible...it isn't...but he confirmed what I suspected and everyone else probably knew. He didn't phrase it this way, but Joker is now on the long off-ramp, where it makes little sense to do more than manage his pain and try to maintain his quality of life. The vet sees the symptoms that made his sub suspect CES, but says this might also be neurological in origin rather than orthopedic, or some combination of the two. He has seen several cases of CES during his 30+ years of practice, but mostly in GSDs and never in a Golden. But the fact that the curl is gone from the end of Joker's tail is not a good sign. The vet will have a conversation with Charlie's neurologist on Monday to discuss how to proceed. They have conferred often over the years and their conversation will be more clear and focused than might be the case if I made the first call. Our best guess is that we will have x-rays taken to get a firm diagnosis and prognosis.

Joker patiently endured lots of poking and prodding today, panting a bit in anxiety and discomfort during the process. The good news is that his rectal responses are still strong and healthy, so fecal incontinence is not a near-term issue. And the claws on his back paws show no sign of dragging the tops, which would be a sign of progressing CES, among other things.

The simple reality is that Joker is what his vet called "super senior" and something will take him away from us, probably not so far in the future as I had hoped. He might see 15, his vet said, but probably not 16. We discussed pain management and the good news is that his liver test results are in the lower end of the normal range, giving us room to increase his rimadyl dosage. We agreed that we will not drug him to the point that he has even more difficulty standing than he has now.

I am not sure whether it is in my boy's interest to pursue more tests, though a visit with the neurologist is surely in order. My BF and I agree that we will try to save our grieving until The Best Dog in the World has left us, hoping that is a year or more in the future. Meanwhile we will take a ton of photos and spoil him like crazy...as if we didn't already.

With tears and prayers for my beloved Joker,
Lucy


----------



## caseypooh

I'm taking a long deep breath...I remember our vet lovingly told me at 12 1/2, something will be coming down the road..don't know what but it will. I'm all for the ex rays Lucy, if anything but to help you. BUT, try to live for today, Charlie taught us that.


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, I can so relate to everything you are going through, enjoy every day, I am certain that you have so many more happy times to celebrate with Joker. Big hugs sent across from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> The visit with our family vet has left me fighting for breath. Not that the news is terrible...it isn't...but he confirmed what I suspected and everyone else probably knew. He didn't phrase it this way, but Joker is now on the long off-ramp, where it makes little sense to do more than manage his pain and try to maintain his quality of life. The vet sees the symptoms that made his sub suspect CES, but says this might also be neurological in origin rather than orthopedic, or some combination of the two. He has seen several cases of CES during his 30+ years of practice, but mostly in GSDs and never in a Golden. But the fact that the curl is gone from the end of Joker's tail is not a good sign. The vet will have a conversation with Charlie's neurologist on Monday to discuss how to proceed. They have conferred often over the years and their conversation will be more clear and focused than might be the case if I made the first call. Our best guess is that we will have x-rays taken to get a firm diagnosis and prognosis.
> 
> Joker patiently endured lots of poking and prodding today, panting a bit in anxiety and discomfort during the process. The good news is that his rectal responses are still strong and healthy, so fecal incontinence is not a near-term issue. And the claws on his back paws show no sign of dragging the tops, which would be a sign of progressing CES, among other things.
> 
> The simple reality is that Joker is what his vet called "super senior" and something will take him away from us, probably not so far in the future as I had hoped. He might see 15, his vet said, but probably not 16. We discussed pain management and the good news is that his liver test results are in the lower end of the normal range, giving us room to increase his rimadyl dosage. We agreed that we will not drug him to the point that he has even more difficulty standing than he has now.
> 
> I am not sure whether it is in my boy's interest to pursue more tests, though a visit with the neurologist is surely in order. My BF and I agree that we will try to save our grieving until The Best Dog in the World has left us, hoping that is a year or more in the future. Meanwhile we will take a ton of photos and spoil him like crazy...as if we didn't already.
> 
> With tears and prayers for my beloved Joker,
> Lucy


That is amazing that the vet calls Joker a Super Senior. I know you and he will treasure each and every day!


----------



## Doug

I'm sorry Lucy, that kind of news sure does knock the wind out of your sails.

It is so true that growing old isn't for the faint hearted. I have always felt that every day over the age of 10 is a blessing and worthy of a celebration as so many of us don't even get to enjoy that. You are right, let's not live in the future right now as today I bet Joker is looking over you with a loving twinkle in his eye reassuring you and telling you to live for today. 

I hope that his tummy is better. Hudson's tail definitely did not have a curve in it when his tummy was upset.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that the vet visit didn't go as well as hoped. It really is sad to see our beloved dogs getting old  Enjoy every moment and carry on living every day to the full with him. Sending hugs from me and Sammy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

I am sorry the vet visit didnt go the way you wanted. You are right though to live for the day...Joker is and he deserves you joy.... Sending you both hugs and prayers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

((((HUGS)))))

Try not to project. Live like Joker does ... in _today. 

_Carpe Diem_. _He still has lots of days for you both to cherish


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for all your support, friends.

Last night Joker celebrated his dinner by doing a happy back dance on the rug, singing to himself and telling all of us that life is still good. Plainly he is not feeling defeated by the struggles of growing older. That I know a little more about what lies ahead for him than I did a few days ago hasn't really changed our world. Not really. I worry a little more about the pain that Sunny probably causes him when she pounces on him, but I also know that her energetic, joyful play has kept him young in so many ways. The simple truth is that dogs don't live as long as we do... not news to any of us... and it hurts to lose them. 

But Joker is still right here. Right now. Wanting his head scratched and begging for the fruity snacks that he adores. Sunny keeps putting her nose across my keyboard, reminding me that my very real dogs want at least as much attention as my virtual community.

We are devoting some thinking to ways that we can spend more time with Joker in the months ahead, including taking the dogs with us when we go to the boat. We have a ramp to get them on and off if the tide is not too low, but Joker doesn't really like boating and we missed the window in puppyhood when becoming a boat dog would have been effortless for Sunny. There are also places on the dock where we might secure them, though I'm not sure I really like that option. This needs more creative problem-solving. 

My BF and I spent a few hours by the water yesterday afternoon, enjoying the beauty of a fine spring day. Afterwards I took him to a celebration dinner at a nice restaurant close to home, honoring the arrival of the professional certificate he earned through hard study and passing an exam. I am so proud of him!

Thanks for being with us on this journey.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker and Sunny*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for all your support, friends.
> 
> Last night Joker celebrated his dinner by doing a happy back dance on the rug, singing to himself and telling all of us that life is still good. Plainly he is not feeling defeated by the struggles of growing older. That I know a little more about what lies ahead for him than I did a few days ago hasn't really changed our world. Not really. I worry a little more about the pain that Sunny probably causes him when she pounces on him, but I also know that her energetic, joyful play has kept him young in so many ways. The simple truth is that dogs don't live as long as we do... not news to any of us... and it hurts to lose them.
> 
> But Joker is still right here. Right now. Wanting his head scratched and begging for the fruity snacks that he adores. Sunny keeps putting her nose across my keyboard, reminding me that my very real dogs want at least as much attention as my virtual community.
> 
> We are devoting some thinking to ways that we can spend more time with Joker in the months ahead, including taking the dogs with us when we go to the boat. We have a ramp to get them on and off if the tide is not too low, but Joker doesn't really like boating and we missed the window in puppyhood when becoming a boat dog would have been effortless for Sunny. There are also places on the dock where we might secure them, though I'm not sure I really like that option. This needs more creative problem-solving.
> 
> My BF and I spent a few hours by the water yesterday afternoon, enjoying the beauty of a fine spring day. Afterwards I took him to a celebration dinner at a nice restaurant close to home, honoring the arrival of the professional certificate he earned through hard study and passing an exam. I am so proud of him!
> 
> Thanks for being with us on this journey.


I am sure that Joker and Sunny will enjoy the boat!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Ice cream! Joker just licked the glaze right off my bowl to make sure he didn't miss a smudge. He loves it so. My BF has just gone to the kitchen to give the dogs a small scoop of their own, in the spirit of shameless spoiling. 

My boy's eyes are bright and his tail is wagging, even if it doesn't have a saucy upward curl at its tip. As the days get warmer and longer, we look forward to many happy hours on the back deck with him.


----------



## caseypooh

That's wonderful Lucy, I'm all for more ice cream.


----------



## dborgers

> ... the spirit of shameless spoiling.


This 

Summer days, frozen yogurt (good for him ), spoiling and more spoiling.

You're a wonderful mom. This summer is gonna be super!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today we have more snow...about 3 inches on the back deck. My BF and I are so tired of it, but Sunny and Joker think snow is a cause for celebration and certainly for play. I worry that Sunny is too rough for him but Joker still adores her and initiates doggy games, assuring me that he is still in his element. This morning he did a happy back-dance before his breakfast and this evening he wants to play. Life is good, he says. 

Yesterday our vet called to tell me he had spoken with the assistant at the neurologist's office and sent all of Joker's records. This afternoon I also spoke with the assistant, who promised to call the neurologist's attention to the file, though he was not there at the time. She assured me that they often see dogs on the same day, so I hope to hear from him tomorrow and may take Joker there for examination, if that is what we agree is appropriate.

My boy gets stressed by car rides and veterinary visits, so there are trade-offs to consider. What I want more than anything else is to let him enjoy is "super senior" years without distress or pain. That may not be completely possible, but we will do our best.


----------



## dborgers

I wish you 80 degree days. Won't be long now. If it's any consolation it's cold here too. Brrrrrrrrrr!!

Continued good days to Joker


----------



## *Laura*

Joker go enjoy all that snow...play, play, play . It'll be gone too soon for you I think (but not soon enough for your Mom I'm sure


----------



## GoldensGirl

The snow is finally gone from the back deck and yard. Finally! Joker enjoyed it and took full advantage, deciding that he could pee in the snow instead of going down the slippery steps to the lawn. No matter how much paw-safe ice melt we put down, those steps are treacherous from water dripping off the eaves and then freezing again on the deck and steps. In other circumstances I would have been stern with him, but having him slip on the ice would be devastating and I was actually relieved that he didn’t go down and struggle to come back up the steps.

Joker has become a full-fledged coot. He has realized that we are not enforcing all of the rules and now he is testing every single one of them. :doh: He has decided that anything I am eating must be for him also (he’s right way too high a percentage of the time, of course) and now he comes and pants eagerly at my side during every meal and snack. The next thing I watch for is Joker opening the freezer to drag out ice cream for himself. :uhoh: There is something to be said for bright eyes and an enthusiastic expression, especially for a guy who is “super senior.” I’ll take it!

This week Sunny has begun to do vigorous back-dances, something I don’t remember her doing before. She is quite the accomplished artist now: she sings, she dances (sometimes singing along with her dance), she decorates, and she wears dog beds as hats. All of this is with great energy and passion. She also gives one intense toe job, have clearly determined that my toes need frequent attention. The challenge these days is to keep her from being too rough with Joker, but he still initiates games with her so I try not to worry. :crossing

We are so ready for spring! We look forward to leisurely evenings on the deck with dogs meandering in the yard, playing on the deck, or bringing us tennis balls and asking for a game, even if it is just rolling the ball across the deck. My dogs keep trying to teach me to savor the precious moments we have together. Every single one of them.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*SNOWING Again! Again!!!!*

Confound this weather. It is SNOWING again. Now. And it is sticking. We are even under Winter Weather Advisory until midnight, with up to 2 inches of this sticky snow expected. :yuck: Just when I thought it was safe to put away my wool turtleneck sweaters.

It is almost April and it wasn't even forecast to get below freezing tonight. But it will. I want to know who stole Spring. 

Joker and Sunny enjoy eating the stuff and will doubtless find this pure bliss. :doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think my area must have stolen spring, we are suppose to be around 80 by this coming weekend. 

Come on down to the Beach!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that your two sweethearts have been enjoying themselves in the snow. That's so funny how you say Joker opens the freezer to get ice cream for himself, he's a big puppy at heart  You're so right, it's so important to cherish every moment with them.


----------



## dborgers

> Confound this weather. It is SNOWING again


Lucy, I feel for ya. No doubt Sunny and Joker will enjoy all they can get while they can.


----------



## GoldensGirl

HolDaisy said:


> Glad to hear that your two sweethearts have been enjoying themselves in the snow. That's so funny how you say Joker opens the freezer to get ice cream for himself, he's a big puppy at heart  You're so right, it's so important to cherish every moment with them.


Joker isn't opening the freezer yet (that I know of), but I wouldn't be surprised if he started. He is definitely feeling like a privileged character these days. Guess he has earned that at his age.


----------



## GoldensGirl

With highs near 70 and brilliant sunshine, today we celebrate the approach of Spring. Driving home, I think I spotted the rosy glow of redbud about to bloom!

This evening we went to a family funeral...not someone close to me but an in-law in my BF's clan. On the way there, I got a call from Dr. G., the neurologist who has Joker's records. He seemed encouraged by the fact that Joker has no problems with incontinence, though he did say that cauda equina syndrome can be extremely painful. Joker has an appointment with him on Friday morning to get a proper assessment. To my delight, Dr. G. did not immediately tell me that he doesn't recommend much in the way of treatment for a dog Joker's age.

Okay, I'm a sucker. I know perfectly well how old Joker is and I also know perfectly well that he is a happy dog who enjoys his life and dances for his dinner. I am not ready to write him off if there is a reasonable treatment that can give him a comfortable path forward. I hope and pray that I will choose wisely and in Joker's best interest. Always.


----------



## dborgers

> I also know perfectly well that he is a happy dog who enjoys his life and dances for his dinner.


"Old" is a state of mind. I's going to be a fun spring and summer for both of you


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Driving home, I think I spotted the rosy glow of redbud about to bloom!


They'll be blooming out before you know it. The sun has coaxed so many into bloom around me 



GoldensGirl said:


> Okay, I'm a sucker. I know perfectly well how old Joker is and I also know perfectly well that he is a happy dog who enjoys his life and dances for his dinner. I am not ready to write him off if there is a reasonable treatment that can give him a comfortable path forward. I hope and pray that I will choose wisely and in Joker's best interest. Always.


Absolutely! 



dborgers said:


> "Old" is a state of mind. I's going to be a fun spring and summer for both of you


I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for your support, friends.

When Joker ruptured his spleen...I think it was just a few weeks after I lost my Charlie...one of the doctors at the Emergency Veterinary Clinic asked why I hadn't just let him go, given his "advanced age" and probable hemangiosarcoma. Luckily the vet who treated Joker didn't respond that way. After telling her why I was sure that Joker's spleen was injured in a fall on stairs the day before and that he had been a perfectly healthy dog until suddenly he wasn't, I asked her, "What would you do if this was your dog?" She swallowed hard, teared up, and said she would go for it and we did. I will never forget the tone in her voice when she called to tell me, "You hit the splenectomy jackpot twice in row! The pathology report says 'consistent with benign hematoma.' No hemangiosarcoma after all." Of course not! 

We have had good years since then, my boy and I. Years that we wouldn't have had if we hadn't fought for them. Joker has his aches and pains, good days and not-as-good days...but so do I. 

This week I am so very glad that I opted to buy insurance for Joker a couple of years ago, thanks to a discussion here on the Forum. I have yet to make a claim against it (and would be happy if I never did), but this week may change that. I don't know that it would change my decisions...I can remember a time when young Charlie ran up more than $15K in vet bills in 13 months for oral surgery, then eye surgery, and finally a splenectomy... but my dreams of retirement are in less jeopardy. 

I have such spring fever! Potting soil and bedding plants, trees to replace the ones that came down last fall, furniture for the deck...all of these things are calling to me! Not to mention leisurely walks with Joker, not-so-leisurely rampages with Sunny, and quiet evening hours sipping wine on the back deck with my BF. We will have a splendid summer indeed! And our week at the beach in September, staying in that lovely ocean-front rental house with huge dog-friendly decks, will be fabulous for all four of us!

:wavey:


----------



## dborgers

80 degree, sunny and fun days to you and Joker


----------



## caseypooh

and Ice Cream! maybe a Margarita or 2...oh and lots of sunshine coming your way!


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> and Ice Cream! maybe a Margarita or 2...oh and lots of sunshine coming your way!


I like the way you think! We definitely need to get together.


----------



## wjane

I go to a vet group, but see one particular vet. He wasn't there the day I brought my 13 year old in with suspected pancreatitus. The vet that saw her commented that she was 13 after all and I shouldn't expect much with her recovery. Well she did recover -developed Diabetes - but lived 1 year and 8 months longer. I just don't get vets who write older dogs off so quickly. Keep on fighting for Joker and bless you for that.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker & Sunny*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for your support, friends.
> 
> When Joker ruptured his spleen...I think it was just a few weeks after I lost my Charlie...one of the doctors at the Emergency Veterinary Clinic asked why I hadn't just let him go, given his "advanced age" and probable hemangiosarcoma. Luckily the vet who treated Joker didn't respond that way. After telling her why I was sure that Joker's spleen was injured in a fall on stairs the day before and that he had been a perfectly healthy dog until suddenly he wasn't, I asked her, "What would you do if this was your dog?" She swallowed hard, teared up, and said she would go for it and we did. I will never forget the tone in her voice when she called to tell me, "You hit the splenectomy jackpot twice in row! The pathology report says 'consistent with benign hematoma.' No hemangiosarcoma after all." Of course not!
> 
> We have had good years since then, my boy and I. Years that we wouldn't have had if we hadn't fought for them. Joker has his aches and pains, good days and not-as-good days...but so do I.
> 
> This week I am so very glad that I opted to buy insurance for Joker a couple of years ago, thanks to a discussion here on the Forum. I have yet to make a claim against it (and would be happy if I never did), but this week may change that. I don't know that it would change my decisions...I can remember a time when young Charlie ran up more than $15K in vet bills in 13 months for oral surgery, then eye surgery, and finally a splenectomy... but my dreams of retirement are in less jeopardy.
> 
> I have such spring fever! Potting soil and bedding plants, trees to replace the ones that came down last fall, furniture for the deck...all of these things are calling to me! Not to mention leisurely walks with Joker, not-so-leisurely rampages with Sunny, and quiet evening hours sipping wine on the back deck with my BF. We will have a splendid summer indeed! And our week at the beach in September, staying in that lovely ocean-front rental house with huge dog-friendly decks, will be fabulous for all four of us!
> 
> :wavey:


Kisses and hugs to Joker and Sunny. Is Sunny a Golden, too!
That rental house sounds like it will be fun!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Karen519 said:


> Kisses and hugs to Joker and Sunny. Is Sunny a Golden, too!
> That rental house sounds like it will be fun!


Kisses and hugs duly distributed and doggy kisses sent in return. :wavey:

Yes, Sunny is also a Golden, a Lycinan gal out of a Bling Bling and Big Bang mating. She will be 4 on her next birthday, but you would probably guess her to be 2 if you met her. She's quite a bundle of energy. 

The rental house should be a blast! I hope my daughter and her beau will join us there. It is a big house...too big to keep just for 2 people and 2 dogs.

I wish that vacation were sooner. I could use it within the next month or so!


----------



## dborgers

Me too!! Me Too!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldensGirl said:


> Okay, I'm a sucker. I know perfectly well how old Joker is and I also know perfectly well that he is a happy dog who enjoys his life and dances for his dinner.* I am not ready to write him off if there is a reasonable treatment that can give him a comfortable path forward. I hope and pray that I will choose wisely and in Joker's best interest. Always*.


You will. Always. I totally agree with your philosophy. I would have done anything to help Tesia, as long as she didn't suffer for it. At one point, I said to her oncologist, I'm worried I won't be able to make the right decision for her if it means letting her go. He said, if that happens, that's what we're here for - to help you see. But, he also said, I don't think that will happen. And he was right. In always wanting to do the best for your dog, you WILL choose wisely and in his best interest, no matter what.

But here's to NOT having to make that kind of choice anytime soon!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are home after a morning of veterinary adventures. Joker, who is The Best Dog in the World, added several more members to his fan club today. 

Dr. G.’s neurological exam was very thorough and very physical, involving a lot of lifting and seeing if Joker could hop on two feet or even one. The process didn’t appear to cause Joker pain and he did well. But he was clearly baffled by this strange human who eventually got down on the floor and forced my boy to lie down for a tummy rub and tests of his reflexes, among other things. After all of that, several x-rays were taken. 

There is wonderful news and not-so-good news. On the bright side, Dr. G. saw no evidence of brain problems and no spinal damage. He firmly ruled out cauda equina syndrome, making me cheer! He did note that Joker’s left rear paw doesn’t recover its position quite as quickly as the other, but said there are many things that can cause that. “It’s the first to go and the last to recover,” he said of that ability. However, he found a mass on Joker’s side that he didn’t believe to be a lipoma and the x-rays showed an enormous “stone” in Joker’s bladder. That mass looked like a golf ball inside! Asked how to proceed, Dr. G. suggested an ultrasound to get a better look at the side mass, the stone, and Joker’s kidneys, which didn’t show up well. Saying he thinks the stone should be taken out, he sent home with me a CD that contains all of the images taken. After bringing Joker home and providing fresh water and [more] cookies, I took the CD to our vet’s office and made an appointment for tomorrow morning. Luckily I got to them early enough that they were able to schedule a visit at the same time with the specialist who does ultrasounds there. After tomorrow’s tests, we will figure out a path forward. Joker must be fasting for the tests tomorrow, so he gets no dinner tonight and no breakfast tomorrow. That will be unpopular!

Joker is happy to be home and is now napping on his sofa. Sunny has been nuzzling him, noting every unfamiliar smell. I suspect he has been telling her stories about his brave endurance. I wish I thought today would be the worst of it. I really want more answers before I agree to put my beloved “super senior” through another abdominal surgery.

Prayers for Joker. Please.


----------



## dborgers

"Sunny, let me tell ya. The guy got down on all fours like he thought he was a dog!! I was doing everything I could to keep from laughing. Anyway, he was pushing here, flopping this paw and that paw. I just played along for the fun of it, and was like 'eh' the whole time. After all, I'm pretty darned cool, if I don't mind saying so myself."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts are with you and Joker tomorrow.

Sending best wishes


----------



## Mayve

Don't you just wonder what must go through our dogs heads when us silly humans do weird things to them? 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joker tomorrow. Please give him a hug for me. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

I think that Joker was literally terrified when we first got to the clinic this morning. When we first went inside he was trembling so badly that he could hardly stand. After all, it is where we took him for his emergency splenectomy, with space also shared by the oncologist who treated his foot when we suspected mast cell cancer and also where he went to the ophthalmologist when he had an ulcer on his cornea. That everyone there loves dogs is probably not what he remembers. Except when he was taken away for x-rays, he stayed under my hands as much as he could, puffing life a steam engine.

Joker also dislikes cars rides and it was a good half-hour drive to get to the clinic. Even the one-mile drive to the family vet is enough to stress my boy.

Still, the news today was really good in many ways. We will get through tomorrow and whatever lies ahead. We will.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, at least Joker had mama there to let him know everything's alright, whether he believed it or not.

Have a fun weekend!


----------



## caseypooh

Thinking about you and Joker today Lucy, we do have to meet up one of these days the weather is warm and sun sparkling on the water. I'm a water sign and it sure does fit me, calms me right down.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Bad news*

We have just come home from the veterinary hospital, where Joker had an abdominal ultrasound, blood drawn, and an Adequan injection. He is still dopey from the acepromazine that I gave him early this morning. It kept him calm during the procedures and allowed the doctors to get a better idea of what is going on inside him.

The news is not good. In the space where Joker’s spleen used to be, there is now a mass that doesn’t belong there. We all know what that is likely to be, don’t we. But the ultrasound specialist said it might just be enlarged lymph nodes. Maybe. The doctors confirm that he has a stone in his bladder that normally would take less than half an hour to remove. But the discovery of the new mass, in addition to the one on his side, complicates things. We have a very difficult decision to make for my boy.

I remind myself that Joker is an incredibly healthy dog for his age…except for these new findings. His heart is good, his spine is good, and he enjoys his life for the most part. But what to do now. Dr. C., our family vet, recommended that we think about it over the weekend and talk on Monday. By then he will have the results of all the tests...blood, urine, and stool. And we will decide what is next.

There are multiple options, of course. We could do a needle biopsy of the mass on Joker’s side and perhaps of the mass in his abdomen. We could do the surgery to remove the stone in his bladder and not touch the newly found abdominal mass, except perhaps to do the needle biopsy then. Or we could do something more to that mass...taking it out, looking to see where it extends. We could also do nothing and just observe, letting Joker enjoy his life. The risk of doing nothing is that the bladder stone is quite large and may cause complications, including the risk of kidney failure. Right now none of these sound like good plans.

I am fighting tears. Fighting for breath. Trying to focus on what is best for Joker.

Please hold my boy in your thoughts and prayers, friends. We sorely need your support.


----------



## Mayve

Lucy

I am sending lots of hugs and prayers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Sending prayers and comforting hugs across to you and your beautiful boy x


----------



## caseypooh

Oh my, my breath just went away. Lucy, you always do the right thing for them, you are so wise and think things through, research things, and mix logic with your heart.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to read your latest update. You are an amazing golden Mom and you will choose whatever is best for your beautiful boy. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way. Give Joker a gentle hug from me and Sammy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Lucy, I am so sorry. 
Our healing prayers and thoughts are with you all.
I pray that Monday brings much brighter news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lucy, I am so very sorry. 

Fortunately you have several options, weigh the pros and cons of each and speak with your Vet if you have any questions or concerns.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I just finished my first conversation with a customer care person at Trupanion, which insures Joker. In the 18 months or so since I got the insurance, I have not made a claim so I am learning their process. Among other things, they need _all_ of Joker's medical records over the entire time that I have had him...all 13.5 years worth! Having read that in the policy, I rounded up all of the information and called Trupanion, hoping to speed the process along. Given the sequence of events that have brought us to today's news, the kind woman I spoke with advised me to attach a letter to the claim that explains how we set out to treat one condition and instead have two different ones to address. That will help them determine how to process the claim(s). 

It is still amazing to me how quickly the veterinary bills pile up. Yesterday's tab was $450 and today added another $670. I am sure there will be more to come, since we are not likely to do nothing in the face of the new information.

Right now I'm thinking that we will have the stone removed from Joker's bladder, since that requires a very small incision and only a short time under anesthesia. All three of his current doctors seem to think that would be a good idea, though Dr. C. may have changed his mind by the time we talk on Monday. During that surgery would also be a good time to do a needle biopsy of the mass on Joker's side and the one in his abdomen. I am not even considering putting my boy through more-aggressive surgery, but I will think about chemo if that is appropriate.

There is so much information to process. So many decisions to make. And always that happy smile to fight for, remembering that the quality of Joker's life is what matters most of all.


----------



## tobysmommy

Holding you close in my thoughts and prayers, Lucy. I know you will do the very best for your precious boy.


----------



## dborgers

Absolutely here with you in spirit.  So much to process. Don't let your heart get too heavy because you never know ... Removing the kidney stone might be the extent of what needs to be done for now. We humans have a tendency to jump to the worst conclusions, but sometimes those worries are unwarranted. We'll just hope and pray that's the case with Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks again for being with us, friends.

Earlier today...no, make that yesterday... I posted about the death of Lycinan's Big Bang, who sired my Sunny girl. Owner Cindy responded to a note from me, saying that Bang had a mass on his liver for at least 2 years and never felt ill effects from it.

I tend to be a "no guts, no glory" girl, but this may be a time when letting Joker do things in his own way is the right way to go.

My big boy is...the psychic dog who knows my thoughts before I know them, who gets half my dinner just by making eyes at me...the boy who could wake me up just by staring at me in the morning...the guy who licks my ice cream bowls and persuades me that he deserves a bowl of his own if I have one. 

I'd give up a year of my own life to extend his by another year. There ought to be somewhere to make a trade like that.


----------



## SheetsSM

Prayers coming your way for Joker and the family


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending many, many prayers your way. You have been so strong for so many of us when we were hurting, I hope you can take some comfort from our good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This morning, with the acepromazine out of his system, Joker is reminding me that life is full of joy. He begged scraps of my breakfast and clearly suggested that he deserved a plate of his own. He had to miss dinner Friday night and breakfast yesterday in preparation for the ultrasound and then was not much interested in food as the ace wore off, so he is probably ravenous today. This is good! 

It is still very chilly this morning, but the afternoon should be sunny and 60 degrees. My BF and I will probably head towards the Bay, which always soothes my spirits. We didn't want to leave Joker yesterday while he was still so groggy... and we just needed to be with him. 

Joker's smiling face assures me that he is in the present, listening to birds sing and watching deer in the woods. He has no thought of what lies ahead and I must not borrow grief from the future to spoil the beauty of today. My dogs have tried for years to get me to absorb this lesson, but I backslide now and then.


----------



## hubbub

Sending good thoughts, prayers and strength your way. I know you will make sure Joker's best interests are always the first consideration.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Best wishes as always for Joker. Trying to catch up and sorry to read one test has led to another and they found something. I had Fiona in yesterday for her regular senior thing and the vet actually asked if I wanted to do all the test/blood chemistry etc. Of course I did. Think he was testing me, we have done that to each other for 20yrs now and we both have learned a lot from doing so.

Hard when our kids get older knowing full well something is going to show up half the time with chemistry. Been there with normal happy healthy senior dog and then surprise,we should look further into such and such, sigh.

Sometimes it is minor stuff, other times it is a snowball effect and gets expensive real quick, never mind the stress of what to do or how far to go with it. Keeping their best interest at heart has always been my prerogative.

No regrets here. After a few decades of my dogs teaching I like to think I am mostly Golden  hope to reach their enlightenment someday 

I get the backslide thing of human thoughts, peace be with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This afternoon our family vet...a gentle man who has cared for my dogs for more than 10 years...called to give me his take on Joker's situation. He surprised me.

The blood and urine tests all indicate that Joker is in good shape, quite aside from his age. Advice is to have that huge stone removed from his bladder and consider alternatives for dealing with the abdominal mass. We talked about several options. For now, I have the phone number and address of a highly recommended veterinary surgeon, with encouragement to have at least a consultation with him. He...Gary...is a man who will understand my hesitation and answer all my questions...clearly a saint! And he already has Joker's records, so this should be easy.

I came home full of doubts, until my bouncy boy greeted me at the door, tried to claim part of my pizza dinner, and made it plain that he is raring to get on with life! Who can argue with that Golden enthusiasm? 

Thanks for your continued prayers and support. This story is clearly "To Be Continued"!


----------



## dborgers

Things are looking up!! Alright!


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that Joker is otherwise in good shape and he's enjoying every moment  Keep enjoying all your lovely treats Joker, and hope the pizza was nice  I just know that one glance at your Mom with that sweet face and you get anything you want. It's the way things are here with Sammy lol. Sending continued positive vibes and prayers your way.


----------



## caseypooh

They sure do let us know what is really important in life don't they, Joker and me are siblings from different mothers, I could eat pizza everyday. I really do like your vet, he must be a wonderful doctor. As I'm typing this, Jessie and Jacob are playing with a frisbee, I hope you have a playful day today Lucy and give Joker a big hug, Sunny too.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> This afternoon our family vet...a gentle man who has cared for my dogs for more than 10 years...called to give me his take on Joker's situation. He surprised me.
> 
> The blood and urine tests all indicate that Joker is in good shape, quite aside from his age. Advice is to have that huge stone removed from his bladder and consider alternatives for dealing with the abdominal mass. We talked about several options. For now, I have the phone number and address of a highly recommended veterinary surgeon, with encouragement to have at least a consultation with him. He...Gary...is a man who will understand my hesitation and answer all my questions...clearly a saint! And he already has Joker's records, so this should be easy.
> 
> I came home full of doubts, until my bouncy boy greeted me at the door, tried to claim part of my pizza dinner, and made it plain that he is raring to get on with life! Who can argue with that Golden enthusiasm?
> 
> Thanks for your continued prayers and support. This story is clearly "To Be Continued"!


So glad to hear that Joker's tests came out good!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tomorrow morning at 9:00 Joker and I will meet with the surgeon recommended by our family vet and also by the ultrasound specialist. Joker's medical records have already been faxed to him and I will take disks with the ultrasound and x-ray images. And then we will talk. Dr. C. assures me that that I will like this surgeon, who will answer all my questions and help to lay out a path forward for my boy.

Besides his regular dinner, Joker and Sunny shared a feast of pork chops with a dessert of vanilla ice cream. Joker has been doing happy back dances and playing with Sunny as if he were years younger. My BF took a lot of pictures that I will share when I can get them from him.

Joker gets nothing to eat or drink after midnight, on the chance that he may have surgery tomorrow. I'm staying up late with him and wouldn't be surprised if he persuades me that more ice cream is in order before I go to bed. I am still a bit reluctant to put him through surgery, having watched his happy play this evening. But I have three veterinarians telling me that he needs this surgery and will tolerate it well. Tomorrow there will likely be a fourth vet in that line-up. And, from what I have read, that large stone in his bladder can cause serious complications.

I have researched alternatives and find no good ones. There are laser and ultrasound methods for breaking up small bladder stones so they can be passed without surgery, but those methods work best on small stones and for female dogs. The large stone means lots of pieces to pass and it is much harder for a male dog, likely to lead to a lot of pain and permanent scarring. Add that I would have to take Joker to Virginia Tech's Vet Med School, since that seems to be the closest place that does the procedures. I would make that trip in a heartbeat if I though it was right for my boy, but research indicates otherwise.

Every time I come to a crossroads like this, I am mindful of how difficult it is to choose for beloved beings who cannot speak their mind. I will linger tonight, loving my boy and trying to feel his wishes. What he has shown me tonight is that he loves his life and has no wish to leave it any time soon. We will work to make things come out his way.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

> Besides his regular dinner, Joker and Sunny shared a feast of pork chops with a dessert of vanilla ice cream. Joker has been doing happy back dances and playing with Sunny as if he were years younger.


No wonder he was doing happy back dances. Good mom!! 

Senior 'skin people' probably have more surgeries than any other group. For some maladies, it's the only remedy.

Good luck on your consultation. After speaking to the surgeon I'll be you'll feel a lot better about things.


----------



## SandyK

Wishing you luck tomorrow at the vet to help you decide what to do for Joker. Thoughts and prayers are with you and Joker!!


----------



## Doug

Oh Lucy I am so sorry, this is so tough, it is so hard to know where to turn or which direction to take but it seems that you have been lead to a great group of professionals. I shall light a candle for you to light your way towards the best way to help your special boy. I am confident that Joker is in the best hands with you at the head of his team
Our thoughts and prayers are with you all!


----------



## caseypooh

I'll be thinking about you and Joker today, here's a big hug Lucy.


----------



## Mayve

Big hugs to you and Joker. You are in my thoughts and prayers today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts are with you and Joker today, hope the consultation goes well and you will be able to make a decision that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you both, sending a big hug from me and Barnaby x


----------



## GoldensGirl

*We're going to fight for my boy*

We are at home, after a long consultation and more x-rays. Joker is scheduled for surgery on Tuesday morning. Surgeon Dr. G. will take out the bladder stone, which he says is causing damage, and explore the other mass, doing what can be done surgically. Joker will be in the hospital there for 2-3 nights. It's an emergency clinic, so someone will be there 24 x 7. Prognosis is guarded, but only because we don't know what the abdominal mass is. Joker's lungs and heart are clear in today's x-rays, as is his liver; this is a very good sign. He was, of course, a very good dog.

I like this surgeon. There was no pressure...lots of discussion and listening on both sides. When I made the decision to proceed, he looked relieved and assured me that this is the right decision, though he didn't want to make it for me.

With a tummy full of belated breakfast and free access to water, Joker is a happy boy. We are sitting on the back deck, just enjoying a spectacular day. 

Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers, but most of all for being here for us.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## caseypooh

I feel like I'm right there with you, you are doing the right thing and let's hope that other mass is just a fatty tumor. If I could ship you guys a truck full of vanilla ice cream I would.


----------



## dborgers

Joker's going to be 100% in about 3 weeks once the stitches dissolve. I just know it 

We'll keep the prayers coming and candles lit tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you both for his upcoming surgery. 

Enjoy the weekend and try not to worry about it.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of prayers and positive vibes for Joker's upcoming surgery. It sounds like you have got a great team of people advising you, and I am glad to hear that you liked the surgeon. I just know that Joker will come through this and before you know it he'll be on the way to a speedy recovery. Have a nice weekend with your special boy. It sounds like he really does enjoy every moment of life and is a big golden puppy at heart


----------



## dborgers

Candle lit. Joker is going to be just fine 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Spring!*

Today is the kind of day we have longed for! There is a haze of green on the underbrush in the woods behind the house, promising foliage to come. The forsythia is ablaze and the neighbors' cherry trees are threatening an explosion of color any minute. We are settled on the back deck, listening to birdsong and enjoying our furry companions. Every now and then Joker comes to bonk my hand onto his head, reminding me that his seniority means he gets what he wants when he wants it nearly all the time.  Tomorrow the temperature should be near 80 degrees and I foresee a repetition of joyful laziness and dogs napping in sunny spots. Hurray!

I am so glad things have worked out to give us this happy weekend with Joker before his surgery. I have a lot of confidence in this surgeon, but major abdominal surgery is never risk-free and I want these days to be about spoiling my boy and filling his heart with certainty that he is loved and cherished, just in case there is any doubt. Joker is off his rimadyl until after the surgery since, like all NSAIDs, it reduces blood clotting - not an effect we need this week! But rimadyl has been a means of controlling Joker's arthritis pain and now we have to rely on Tramadol, which makes him groggy at therapeutic doses.

My BF and I are using the extra time before surgery to do problem solving and planning. We have a plan worked out that will have one of us at home with Joker for the first two weeks after his surgery, either taking time off or teleworking. I have a short business trip during that time and my BF has agreed to telework those days. Bless the man! We are also figuring out ways to reduce Joker's use of stairs. The first step is installing a new dog door on the main floor of the house to keep him off the basement stairs. More gates on stairs are also in order. And we need a second gate for the kitchen so we can confine Joker there and protect him from Sunny's playful attacks. Neither of them will like this, so those gates may need some reinforcement. Sunny is very clever at opening the baby gates when she is sufficiently determined, as she surely will be after days without her Joker. We will have to work out a way for her to be near him without injuring him, perhaps with her on a leash under firm control. Of course she may figure out what is happening and understand the need for gentleness, as she has figured out when Joker needs her to fetch us to open doors for him. She is a loving little bundle of energy and wouldn't hurt him intentionally.

Life is very full this weekend, with caring for dogs, moving the boat to a new slip, filing tax returns, preparing the house for Joker, and taking some time to simply enjoy the magnificence of spring. We are blessed!

Thank you for your support and prayers for Joker. You make such a difference for us all.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you have a wonderful weekend with Joker, you are all in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Photos!*

At long last I have new photos of Joker and Sunny to share. There is a close up of the sweet Joker sugar face, one of him resting in the sun, and two of Sunny and Joker at play in the family room. I wish I knew how to fix the demon eyes the flash gave Sunny. :uhoh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys with warm thoughts and prayers


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing them, Joker's sugar face is the sweetest. It looks like they have lots of fun together  Sending lots of positive vibes to Joker.


----------



## dborgers

Great pictures.


> I wish I knew how to fix the demon eyes the flash gave Sunny.


As long as his head doesn't do a 360 like Linda Blair in The Exorcist I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Doug

Ha ha oh what fun! 
I am really glad to see that you are all able to enjoy yourselves this weekend

I'm sure that Sabrina and Charlie are both one step ahead of you and have got all of the bases covered by watching over and taking care of Joker from their end. 

Good luck Joker!! We wish you a super speedy recovery and we hope that you feel a lot better very soon


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you all prayers, good thoughts and lots of positive vibes this week.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fabulous pictures of Joker and Sunny.

Love your sugar faced boy, he's precious. 

Sounds like you're having a wonderful weekend.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy for his surgery on Tues.


----------



## olliversmom

Look at those babies play 
Best of luck on Tuesday 
We are loving the weather today as well. Enjoy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have had the most spectacular Sunday in months, with a high of 83 degrees, brilliant sunshine, and winds worthy of March. :appl::appl::appl: Joker and Sunny tell me this is how they want every day to be. Right now they are settled at the head of the back deck stairs, watching the driveway, front lawn, street and woods, with an occasional turn of their heads to make sure we are still seated where they left us. Happy dogs!

Today my wonderful BF moved the dog door from the basement to the family room so that Joker no longer has to deal with so many stairs to get out and in. Why didn't we think of this sooner? :doh: With a fresh new flap in place, it is working well, though Sunny and Joker took some coaxing and extra treats to get them to use it. Or maybe they're just playing us for the treats, having long since figured out the use of their door. :uhoh: 

This door is fine near term solution. However, we have also been researching automatic dog doors that lock except for pets wearing the right kind of signal device. We're going to order one made by Solo that is more expensive at over $1,000, but it has far better customer satisfaction ratings than others. It will keep out raccoons and other animals that don't belong in our house, as well as having better insulation and a tighter seal when closed. Fingers crossed that it works as promised. :crossfing I hope to have it here and installed soon after Joker's surgery. We are also ordering more gates of various kinds to let us better control which dog goes where and minimize Joker's access to stairs. Hmmm. Joker is well on his way to running up more bills than any other dog I have raised. He is worth every penny, but it gives me pause when I consider times in which these bills would have been beyond our means.

My BF and I spent a couple of hours at the club this afternoon, having an early dinner on the patio by the water and watching ships come and go from the harbor in Baltimore. We can't see the harbor, but there is a fine view of the channel as it reaches the Bay. It was good to relax there and let go of worries.

Thank for your words of support and your healing thoughts and prayers for my boy. I will keep you posted.


----------



## dborgers

> We have had the most spectacular Sunday in months, with a high of 83 degrees, brilliant sunshine, and winds worthy of March.


If that doesn't sound like a perfect day, I wouldn't know what is. Happy for ya!


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow, sending special hugs to you and your beautiful Joker, I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just got a sign on our afternoon walk. We walked to a shopping center and in the grass, next to a bank, was a single playing card- a Joker card to be exact. I took that a sign! Thinking about you all tomorrow, sending positive vibes, prayers and thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending many good thoughts for tomorrow


----------



## caseypooh

We are right here with you Lucy, you and Joker are in our hearts.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> We have had the most spectacular Sunday in months, with a high of 83 degrees, brilliant sunshine, and winds worthy of March. :appl::appl::appl: Joker and Sunny tell me this is how they want every day to be. Right now they are settled at the head of the back deck stairs, watching the driveway, front lawn, street and woods, with an occasional turn of their heads to make sure we are still seated where they left us. Happy dogs!
> 
> Today my wonderful BF moved the dog door from the basement to the family room so that Joker no longer has to deal with so many stairs to get out and in. Why didn't we think of this sooner? :doh: With a fresh new flap in place, it is working well, though Sunny and Joker took some coaxing and extra treats to get them to use it. Or maybe they're just playing us for the treats, having long since figured out the use of their door. :uhoh:
> 
> This door is fine near term solution. However, we have also been researching automatic dog doors that lock except for pets wearing the right kind of signal device. We're going to order one made by Solo that is more expensive at over $1,000, but it has far better customer satisfaction ratings than others. It will keep out raccoons and other animals that don't belong in our house, as well as having better insulation and a tighter seal when closed. Fingers crossed that it works as promised. :crossfing I hope to have it here and installed soon after Joker's surgery. We are also ordering more gates of various kinds to let us better control which dog goes where and minimize Joker's access to stairs. Hmmm. Joker is well on his way to running up more bills than any other dog I have raised. He is worth every penny, but it gives me pause when I consider times in which these bills would have been beyond our means.
> 
> My BF and I spent a couple of hours at the club this afternoon, having an early dinner on the patio by the water and watching ships come and go from the harbor in Baltimore. We can't see the harbor, but there is a fine view of the channel as it reaches the Bay. It was good to relax there and let go of worries.
> 
> Thank for your words of support and your healing thoughts and prayers for my boy. I will keep you posted.


Sounds like a wonderful day and I am praying for you and Joker tomorrow!
We are all there with you!


----------



## amy22

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for tomorrow. Xxoo


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks so much for being here with us in spirit this evening. Joker reports for surgery at 8:15 a.m. Eastern Daylight Time tomorrow. They ask to hold calls until 4:00 p.m., so I may not have news to share until tomorrow night. I will give you an update at soon as I can. 

Joker will be in the hospital for at least two nights, if not more, and I'm not sure how soon I can see him. We will do what his doctors advise, of course.

My BF and I finalized our plan to have one of us at home with Joker for at least the first two weeks after he comes home. We will face the days beyond that as they come. Since she will be kept away from Joker for his safety, I think she will need us at least as much as he will. She is not happy alone, this bouncy little girl.

Sunny continues to ask us why it took so long for us to put the dog door in the family room, so that she comes and goes at will without waiting for our service. I think we might become irrelevant to her except as food servers. :uhoh: But she does mightily enjoy a good rump scratch and/or ear rub. She will have a very hard time while her Joker is away. He is her first love and dearest playmate and she will not understand when I come home without him. I think she will coax me into the walks we have not been taking and that would be good for both of us.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## KiwiD

Sending good thoughts for your boy.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am traveling in China and have had very spotty internet service. I am also with you in thoughts and spirit, our old gold is so precious and I pray for a great outcome. It is certainly positive that Joker has clear lungs, and no apparent additional masses on organs. Please give your sweet boy a smooch from me, and I will be anxiously awaiting an update with many others.


----------



## bemyangell

Also sending our thoughts and prayers. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

We'll be zapping Maryland with super positive vibes tomorrow 

You might consider taking a quilt with your scent on it for him to lay on in the enclosure he'll be in after surgery. Not only will he be more comfortable, but he'll feel more secure with your scent right there.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to wish Joker good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you guys. I'm sure he'll be back home with you before you know it and waiting for lots of nice treats


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers for Joker tomorrow.


----------



## goodog

prayers for Joker.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Joker is in my prayers!!


----------



## caseypooh

Sending love and a hug, you are strong Lucy and so is your boy.


----------



## Mayve

Sending hugs and prayers....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sending all my positive thoughts and good wishes for Joker today. Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending out positive thoughts for you & Joker that he is home by the weekend and makes a full recovery with a good pathology report!


----------



## Jennifer1

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and Joker. I hope the path result is positive and he is home soon.


----------



## hubbub

Catching up just now and realized I was holding my breath while racing through this thread. Sending wagonloads of positivity for Joker, the surgeon and team, Sunny, you and your BF. 

<<Many hugs>>


----------



## Dallas Gold

Any word about Joker? Did I miss another thread with an update?


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Looking for an update on sweet Joker!


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks so much for being here with us in spirit this evening. Joker reports for surgery at 8:15 a.m. Eastern Daylight Time tomorrow. They ask to hold calls until 4:00 p.m., so I may not have news to share until tomorrow night. I will give you an update at soon as I can.
> 
> Joker will be in the hospital for at least two nights, if not more, and I'm not sure how soon I can see him. We will do what his doctors advise, of course.
> 
> My BF and I finalized our plan to have one of us at home with Joker for at least the first two weeks after he comes home. We will face the days beyond that as they come. Since she will be kept away from Joker for his safety, I think she will need us at least as much as he will. She is not happy alone, this bouncy little girl.
> 
> Sunny continues to ask us why it took so long for us to put the dog door in the family room, so that she comes and goes at will without waiting for our service. I think we might become irrelevant to her except as food servers. :uhoh: But she does mightily enjoy a good rump scratch and/or ear rub. She will have a very hard time while her Joker is away. He is her first love and dearest playmate and she will not understand when I come home without him. I think she will coax me into the walks we have not been taking and that would be good for both of us.
> 
> Prayers for Joker,
> Lucy


Lucy posted this last night. Maybe she hasn't heard from the animal hsptl. yet.


----------



## swishywagga

I know that Lucy will let us know when she has any news, meanwhile let's keep those prayers coming for beautiful Joker!


----------



## caseypooh

Prayers coming


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Joker is resting comfortably*

Just got home to my laptop so that I can give you an update about Joker. The surgeon called right before I left my office to give me all the details. The news is about as good as can be expected.

My boy came through surgery well and is now said to be resting comfortably. He is on an IV of pain meds, antibiotics, and fluids, being checked frequently. He was stable throughout the surgery.

I’ll post more details about the surgery and prognosis later this evening. Mostly we have to wait for pathology reports. 

Thanks so much for your support and prayers throughout this whole long episode.

Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

continuing to send thoughts and prayers


----------



## caseypooh

Here's a hug to you Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Now for all the details*

There's not much more real news, but here's what the surgeon told me...for those who like the details.

When I spoke with the hospital staff this afternoon, the report on Joker was good, but the woman also told me the surgeon “found all kinds of things in there” and that I had to wait for him to fill in the details. That call came just before it was time for me to head home from the office. With dinner behind us, I finally have time to share.

The surgery began with Joker’s bladder. There was no massive stone after all, but rather a clump of smaller stones ranging in size from about like a pin head to more like small pebbles, just floating together. Those were all removed and the material will be subjected to chemical analysis, in hopes of determining what caused them to form. A catheter was inserted and the surgeon washed out Joker’s bladder and urinary tract, making sure there are no stones or granules left there. A biopsy was done of the lining of my boy’s bladder and a culture of his urine is in progress to detect any possible infection.

The surgeon described the scary abdominal mass as “not like anything else I have ever seen.” It was about the size of two golf balls stuck together, meaty in texture and purplish in color…like a spleen. Reminded that Joker’s spleen had ruptured before its removal, the surgeon speculated that a bit of spleen tissue was missed and perhaps Joker’s body grew more spleen tissue from that bit afterwards. This was not something we should leave for observation, the surgeon determined. This odd mass was attached to a large fatty tissue that meandered through my boy’s belly. All of it was taken out and we await pathology reports.

On the bright side, Dr. G. said that Joker’s stomach, liver, pancreas and intestines look good, as does one kidney. The other kidney is a bit lumpy, perhaps deformed with age, but the surgeon said the right thing to do about that is absolutely nothing.

Now we wait, knowing Joker is in good hands. If all goes as expected, my boy will be able to come home on Thursday. Tomorrow I’ll speak a couple of times with the team caring for him and I will post another update tomorrow night.

Today’s heavy rains actually turned to sleet and snow this evening. Sunny, who is clearly missing her beloved Joker, has been out and in and out and in and out and in… you know this drill. My sweet BF is now building a fire to warm our toes. We are so tired of winter! And so thrilled that Joker is resting comfortably tonight.

Prayers for Joker and clean pathology reports,
Lucy


----------



## tikiandme

Praying for Joker and hoping for the best possible news....


----------



## ang.suds

Thoughts are with you Lucy, and with you sweet Joker Have a restful night and keep us posted.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending prayers and positive thoughts, plus prayers for patience while you start the long wait for results.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad he is resting comfortably. I'm sure you can't wait for him to be home.


----------



## dborgers

The whole report sounds good  No cancer, organs looking good, small stones, et al

He'll be up and playing before you know it. And the incision will be healed before swimming season hits your area. Yahoo!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Stinks to Be apart from him. Please let us know how he's doing. Such a sweetie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Waiting is so hard, just remember we are all here with you; ready to rejoice right along with you. Thoughts and prayers coming from China!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing this Lucy. On my way to light a candle for sweet Joker. So sorry you're both going thru this.


----------



## SandyK

So very glad to see the good report for Joker. I am glad he is resting comfortably. He is such a good boy!! I will continue to keep him in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you get to visit him tomorrow since he will have to stay one more night. Hopefully Sunny doesn't get too sad without her Joker!!


----------



## caseypooh

Fingers, paws, toes all crossed for good news today. My Samantha just had a ton of bladder stones removed, she is a new kitty. I know she feels a lot better now, I'm sure Joker will feel better now that they are gone. It's very crucial to have them removed in boys. Maybe a special diet to keep them from coming back. Hugs to you Lucy, I know the waiting is hard and you all need him at home.


----------



## hubbub

So glad Joker is resting comfortably. I hope the night brought some measure of rest for those of you at home anxiously awaiting his return home.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Joker this morning x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joker, prayers the results are good.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Continuing to think of you guys. The waiting is always so hard. I hope he is back home with you soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs

also thinking of you and Joker this morning.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Healing thoughts for Joker and comforting thoughts for you and your BF and Sunny.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Joker comes home tomorrow*

I spoke with a staff member at the veterinary hospital this afternoon and she said, "Joker is a happy dog."  He is eating, peeing, and enjoying his walks outdoors. Barring something unexpected, I will pick him up early tomorrow afternoon and bring him home. I have taken the afternoon off to stay with him and my BF will meet us at the house to help me get Joker safely out of the car. We are also plotting how we can bring Sunny and Joker together safely for him, given Sunny's youthful exuberance. :uhoh:

It will be sometime next week before we get the pathology results. Meanwhile, I am trying to focus on having my boy home again and how we can keep him comfortable and safe during his convalescence. 

Thanks so much for your support and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Lennap

GoldensGirl said:


> I spoke with a staff member at the veterinary hospital this afternoon and she said, "Joker is a happy dog."  He is eating, peeing, and enjoying his walks outdoors. Barring something unexpected, I will pick him up early tomorrow afternoon and bring him home. I have taken the afternoon off to stay with him and my BF will meet us at the house to help me get Joker safely out of the car. We are also plotting how we can bring Sunny and Joker together safely for him, given Sunny's youthful exuberance. :uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be sometime next week before we get the pathology results. Meanwhile, I am trying to focus on having my boy home again and how we can keep him comfortable and safe during his convalescence.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your support and prayers,
> 
> Lucy



Yippee for peeing and being happy! You will not believe how normal he will act, their ability to ignore pain is uncanny. After Remy's splenectomy I was told to keep him quiet and no jumping. As I was making a bed on the floor for the two of us that night he jumped on the bed to watch me. Yeah that was the end of that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

That's our boy, winning the hearts of everyone he knows.  

No doubt you'll be walking on air tomorrow when you bring him home.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. Joker will soon be back home with you where he belongs, bet you can't wait to see your little boy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Fantastic news! I'm sure Sunny won't be the only excited one when Joker comes home.  I'm doing happy dances for you all while also keeping my fingers crossed for his pathology report.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Joker this morning, praying all is well and he is soon back home where be belongs x


----------



## Sweet Girl

I bet he's been getting lots of attention during his stay. Crossing my fingers he comes home as scheduled..


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys today, and in the days ahead as you await the results. Luckily, he is not awaiting the results, only awaiting returning home with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> I spoke with a staff member at the veterinary hospital this afternoon and she said, "Joker is a happy dog."  He is eating, peeing, and enjoying his walks outdoors. Barring something unexpected, I will pick him up early tomorrow afternoon and bring him home. I have taken the afternoon off to stay with him and my BF will meet us at the house to help me get Joker safely out of the car. We are also plotting how we can bring Sunny and Joker together safely for him, given Sunny's youthful exuberance. :uhoh:
> 
> It will be sometime next week before we get the pathology results. Meanwhile, I am trying to focus on having my boy home again and how we can keep him comfortable and safe during his convalescence.
> 
> Thanks so much for your support and prayers,
> Lucy


Thinking of you and Joker, Lucy!


----------



## Jennifer1

I hope he is home soon!
When I brought Guinness home after the splenectomy, Kenzie was 5mo old. I kept Guinness surrounded by an x-pen to keep Kenzie away from him. He was pretty content to just lay there for a few days so I set up the living room to have the x-pen next to the couch so he could be close to me.


----------



## elly

Thinking of you both and sending everything positive x I can't wait to hear he's home again  x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great news!!!! I'm so happy he's done so well!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Joker is home!*

My boy is finally home again, back where he belongs. He is wearing the dreaded cone, of course, since he tends to lick a lot even without an incision demanding his attention. 

Joker is on antibiotics and Tramadol, to be taken with food three times each day. The challenge in that is that he is not much interested in _dog_ food. Note that wording. When I wrapped his meds in cheese, I could barely keep his mouth off it long enough to get the meds in with the cheese! Why do I suspect that I will be cooking chicken and rice for him tonight? :uhoh:

Surgeon Dr. G. told me that Joker bounced back after surgery "like a young dog." While he was opened up, Dr. G., checked everything he could get to and said Joker's intestines are fine. Besides the fatty mass and tumors, the only odd thing he saw was the misshapen kidney mentioned before; it doesn't look malignant, though. Joker faces at least two weeks of restrained activity - no going outside except on leash and no rough play with Sunny. His belly is full of stitches inside since getting out the entire fatty mass and the tumors it contained was quite involved and Dr. G. closed off lots of blood vessels. We simply have to be careful now that my boy doesn't injure himself, much like the care required after a splenectomy. 

We have poop! When we got home, Joker wanted two things - to drink lots of water and then to wander in the backyard, where he left two piles. Dr. G. said it might be 5 days or more before this happened, so I am delighted!

Now we wait. And wait. And wait. We wait for the chemical analysis and cultures of the bladder material so that we can develop a treatment plan to prevent more stones from developing. That might be a prolonged course of antibiotics if an infection caused them or it might be a special diet, once the chemical analysis indicates which diet would work. And we wait for the pathology reports, which will probably be ready sometime next week. However, Dr. G. is on vacation next week, so it will be the following Monday before I can get the full story from him. 

Sunny is beside herself, frustrated that she can't be with him. They have had a good nuzzle, but there will be very limited contact for the next two weeks.

Joker has settled down for a bit. Good dog! 

Thanks so much for being with us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So glad to hear that Joker's surgery went well, he's back home-there's no place like home. 

Wishing him a speedy recovery, spoil that wonderful boy of yours.


----------



## Doug

So happy for you all!! Yay for poop and cheese!!
All you can do now is sit back, relax and enjoy some real quality time together.


----------



## HolDaisy

Really happy to hear that your beautiful boy is back with his loving family  It sounds like his surgery went well, hoping he has a very speedy recovery!


----------



## dborgers

That report is as sunny as it is outside.  Really happy for you all


----------



## swishywagga

So great to read Joker is home. Wishing him a speedy recovery. Sending gentle comforting hugs across and hope you all have a good night's rest x


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> My boy is finally home again, back where he belongs. He is wearing the dreaded cone, of course, since he tends to lick a lot even without an incision demanding his attention.
> 
> Joker is on antibiotics and Tramadol, to be taken with food three times each day. The challenge in that is that he is not much interested in _dog_ food. Note that wording. When I wrapped his meds in cheese, I could barely keep his mouth off it long enough to get the meds in with the cheese! Why do I suspect that I will be cooking chicken and rice for him tonight? :uhoh:
> 
> Surgeon Dr. G. told me that Joker bounced back after surgery "like a young dog." While he was opened up, Dr. G., checked everything he could get to and said Joker's intestines are fine. Besides the fatty mass and tumors, the only odd thing he saw was the misshapen kidney mentioned before; it doesn't look malignant, though. Joker faces at least two weeks of restrained activity - no going outside except on leash and no rough play with Sunny. His belly is full of stitches inside since getting out the entire fatty mass and the tumors it contained was quite involved and Dr. G. closed off lots of blood vessels. We simply have to be careful now that my boy doesn't injure himself, much like the care required after a splenectomy.
> 
> We have poop! When we got home, Joker wanted two things - to drink lots of water and then to wander in the backyard, where he left two piles. Dr. G. said it might be 5 days or more before this happened, so I am delighted!
> 
> Now we wait. And wait. And wait. We wait for the chemical analysis and cultures of the bladder material so that we can develop a treatment plan to prevent more stones from developing. That might be a prolonged course of antibiotics if an infection caused them or it might be a special diet, once the chemical analysis indicates which diet would work. And we wait for the pathology reports, which will probably be ready sometime next week. However, Dr. G. is on vacation next week, so it will be the following Monday before I can get the full story from him.
> 
> Sunny is beside herself, frustrated that she can't be with him. They have had a good nuzzle, but there will be very limited contact for the next two weeks.
> 
> Joker has settled down for a bit. Good dog!
> 
> Thanks so much for being with us.


I am so glad that Joker Is home!!


----------



## caseypooh

Whew!! Now he's home where he belongs, I'm so happy Lucy!


----------



## tikiandme

It's good to hear that Joker is home with you.


----------



## Mayve

I am so happy Joker is home. Sending prayers for a full and uneventful recovery!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

The King is home. Long live the King!

That is certainly Joker's view. He is full coot mode, wanting to assert every right and privilege his seniority has earned him. Can't say that I blame him.  

He wants to sleep in the places where he loves to sleep on his sofa (can't go there), on the tile floor in the foyer (can't see him or protect him there), or by the patio slider in the breakfast area (can't see him there). He is not fond of his cone...which dog is?!...and he does not appreciate being confined...which dog does?

The plan for now is that I will sleep on the living room sofa tonight and probably tomorrow night to be near Joker, with an alarm set to wake me if he doesn't do it first. I hope my BF will spell me one night this weekend, but he needs more sleep than I do so that's not a sure thing.

Bladder control is not his best thing right now. He has an urgent need to pee about every 45 minutes, if that, but often tells me too late. Towels are doing their job, but I think we need to get him some diapers tomorrow. I'm not sure I will be fit for nursing duty tomorrow if I get up with him so often during the night. We do the best we can. Picking up the water bowl is an obvious solution, though Joker won't like that. 

Sunny is being amazingly good. She seems to understand that Joker is not well and she is surprisingly tolerant when I need to take him out front without her or restrict her access to him. She is, after all, a rocket scientist among dogs...very, very bright, in addition to being very loving. She assures me that we can do this.

The smile on my boy's face is priceless. He is happy to be home and wants it to be home as he has known it. We will get there, but we have a couple of weeks to get through with great care before life can be normal again.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad Joker is home!
Do you have a blow up air mattress? I found that more comfortable than the couch after G's splenectomy. Plus he could sleep on it with me.


----------



## dborgers

A couple weeks will fly by, then Joker's life (and yours) will be back to normal.

I am SO happy the results were the best outcome. Everything should be great from here on out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope you and Joker had a restful night and he's doing well this morning.


----------



## Dallas Gold

So happy he is back home with the people he loves the most! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

We had a pretty good night, though I will be glad when Joker doesn't need to go out quite so often. We were around 12:30 and again at 4:00...much better than once an hour but still not good for sleep. My sweet BF gave him breakfast, meds, and a walk this morning, letting me sleep in. I needed that. Joker woke me by panting heavily and out we went. 

Sunny is clearly concerned about our boy and she is being surprisingly good about giving him space. I think she wants to help and just doesn't know how. This whole series of events has been hard on the little gal. Her playmate isn't interested in play right now and his wary of her, given her past tendency to pounce on him. This will pass, of course, but I am mindful that she needs extra attention, too.

Joker is settled in the family room on a thick foam dog bed with two towels under him in case of accidents. We are using an ex-pen to fence off part of the room for him where Sunny can't get to him. I can keep an eye and ear on him so the cone can be off for a little while. At the moment, a nap seems to be in order.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm glad Joker is home!
> Do you have a blow up air mattress? I found that more comfortable than the couch after G's splenectomy. Plus he could sleep on it with me.


Thanks for the suggestion! We don't have an air mattress but I may check into one. I do pretty well on the sofa, which is long enough for me to stretch out.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Very glad to hear he is home. I know how hard it is when they are in the hospital. I hope he continues to heal well. Being home with you and your bf will help.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is enjoying himself this morning. He woke me at 7:30 wanting to go out and we had a leisurely stroll around the front yard. He peed a little, but I think what he really wanted was to be outside and to get a bit of exercise. He is already tired of being on restricted activity.

My boy is now busily cleaning his feet, something he does frequently. When he finished with his feet, he will probably lick the bed he's resting on, the carpet, or other parts of himself. I have to keep ears and eyes on him to know when the cone has to go back on, but I like to let him be free of it as much as I can.

My sweet BF took Joker for walks last night and then took Sunny, too. We all know that a tired Golden is a good Golden and her rambunctious behavior was certainly calmer after a bit of running. 

Today is forecast to be mostly sunny and mild. I think we might close the gates on the back deck and spend some time there with the dogs...maybe after another walk to wear Sunny out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So great to hear Joker is doing well, enjoy your time outdoors today with them both.

You have much nicer weather than what we've got........


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker is enjoying himself this morning. He woke me at 7:30 wanting to go out and we had a leisurely stroll around the front yard. He peed a little, but I think what he really wanted was to be outside and to get a bit of exercise. He is already tired of being on restricted activity.
> 
> My boy is now busily cleaning his feet, something he does frequently. When he finished with his feet, he will probably lick the bed he's resting on, the carpet, or other parts of himself. I have to keep ears and eyes on him to know when the cone has to go back on, but I like to let him be free of it as much as I can.
> 
> My sweet BF took Joker for walks last night and then took Sunny, too. We all know that a tired Golden is a good Golden and her rambunctious behavior was certainly calmer after a bit of running.
> 
> Today is forecast to be mostly sunny and mild. I think we might close the gates on the back deck and spend some time there with the dogs...maybe after another walk to wear Sunny out.


Glad that Joker is enjoying himself this morning and that sounds like a nice day on the deck!


----------



## GoldensGirl

CAROLINA MOM said:


> So great to hear Joker is doing well, enjoy your time outdoors today with them both.
> 
> You have much nicer weather than what we've got........


We are very much due some spring weather after a week in which temperatures dropped into the 20's again. Yuck! I am ready for warmer weather and even more ready for the brilliant colors of spring. Redbud is popping now and the cherry trees in this area are in bloom. Azaleas won't be far behind. I am getting a real itch to plant flowers!


----------



## swishywagga

Delighted to read about Jokers progress, please give him a gentle hug from me x


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> Delighted to read about Jokers progress, please give him a gentle hug from me x


Hug delivered, with an ear rub, too.

Joker just did a happy back dance on his bed! Not his usual vigorous one, but a gentle wriggling with happy snorts. Makes my eyes tear up and heart sing!


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Joker the Actor!*

Heaven help us! I think Joker has figured out that heavy panting persuades us to take off his cone and take us outdoors. Why do I think my sweet boy would put on a performance to get extra time outdoors cone-free? :uhoh: Dogs!

He's right that it's a beautiful day and all of us should be outside. We just have to make that happen soon.


----------



## dborgers

What a difference a week can make ...

Joker's on his way to being 100%, and his mom's posts are almost smiley faces in and of themselves. Yahoo!!


----------



## Karen519

*Aw-www*



GoldensGirl said:


> Heaven help us! I think Joker has figured out that heavy panting persuades us to take off his cone and take us outdoors. Why do I think my sweet boy would put on a performance to get extra time outdoors cone-free? :uhoh: Dogs!
> 
> He's right that it's a beautiful day and all of us should be outside. We just have to make that happen soon.


AW-WWW

This makes me smile!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Excellent news! Our kids are all so happy it's Spring!! Go Joker!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, grinning away. Joker, you keep mom on her toes, no slacking mamma!


----------



## GoldensGirl

After Joker's afternoon meal and meds, we gathered our courage and ventured out for quick meal and to buy some supplements I needed. Joker was very anxious when I settled him in his living room sanctuary, but he calmed down to rest on his bed with a little encouragement. 

We were only gone a little over an hour, but I was a nervous wreck the whole time, worrying about my boy. I cut the errands short and insisted on coming home. My sweet BF is out completing the errands while I sit here watching The Best Dog in the World. He is clearly happy to have me within sight. It's mutual!

Thanks for being with us, friends. It means the world to me.


----------



## swishywagga

I would have come home too!, you are doing a great job with Joker. Wishing you all a very Happy Easter, I am so glad you are all home together x


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that beautiful joker is enjoying being outside in his yard. Wishing you a lovely easter weekend with your special goldens. Give him a hug from me and Sammy too  (and Sunny, as she's such a good girl) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm in the same boat! I hate leaving him. I have NO life now and I wouldn't change a thing! Glad he was ok without mommy for awhile. Give a treat from me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

> He is clearly happy to have me within sight. It's mutual!


Now, _that's _a cause for celebration!

Without further ado, here's an appropriately upbeat version of the perfect song for you two


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love it, dborgers!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm in the same boat! I hate leaving him. I have NO life now and I wouldn't change a thing! Glad he was ok without mommy for awhile. Give a treat from me!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope Cuddy is doing well this morning. I'll visit his thread in a bit.

We went through this with Charlie during the year that he was having seizures...the year before he died. His anti-seizure meds had to be given precisely on time and a variance of even half an hour could trigger seizures. He became increasingly frail in the last months and we simply stopped doing a lot of things so we could at home with him. After Charlie died, it was months before we built back up to anything resembling a normal social life and I'm not sure we're there yet. Like you, I wouldn't change those things we did for him. 

Joker is happy to accept extra treats and says Thank You!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Danny, that's perfect! Thank you!


----------



## GoldensGirl

My sweet BF took sofa duty last night to let me get a little sleep in a real bed again. Bless the man.

However, my morning started about an hour earlier than I planned...when the Baby Terrorist (a.k.a. Sunshine Girl) defeated the wooden gate at the head of the stairs, managed to open the bedroom door, leaped onto the bed and pounced on me...rooing all the while. :uhoh: Silly me, not to have closed that door more firmly! :doh:

The metal gates that we ordered came yesterday. Bet you can guess what today's high priority action is!

Joker is in his family room pen, resting quietly and making eyes at me with a happy smile. Such a sweetheart. He was still soundly asleep at 4 a.m. when my BF had set an alarm and got up to take him out. Maybe he is ready to sleep through the night now. That would be good!

We look forward to another lovely day...a tad cooler than yesterday, but maybe warm enough that we can spend some serious time on the back deck with the dogs. We have two big challenges now: keeping Joker from doing normal dog things like leaping onto his sofa and keeping Sunny from pouncing on him. There are worse challenges to have. 

Happy Easter!


----------



## Rob's GRs

GoldensGirl said:


> We have two big challenges now: keeping Joker from doing normal dog things like leaping onto his sofa and keeping Sunny from pouncing on him. There are worse challenges to have.


Oh my, good luck with those challenges. I can imagine they will test you on these......................


----------



## Karen519

*Happy Easter*



GoldensGirl said:


> My sweet BF took sofa duty last night to let me get a little sleep in a real bed again. Bless the man.
> 
> However, my morning started about an hour earlier than I planned...when the Baby Terrorist (a.k.a. Sunshine Girl) defeated the wooden gate at the head of the stairs, managed to open the bedroom door, leaped onto the bed and pounced on me...rooing all the while. :uhoh: Silly me, not to have closed that door more firmly! :doh:
> 
> The metal gates that we ordered came yesterday. Bet you can guess what today's high priority action is!
> 
> Joker is in his family room pen, resting quietly and making eyes at me with a happy smile. Such a sweetheart. He was still soundly asleep at 4 a.m. when my BF had set an alarm and got up to take him out. Maybe he is ready to sleep through the night now. That would be good!
> 
> We look forward to another lovely day...a tad cooler than yesterday, but maybe warm enough that we can spend some serious time on the back deck with the dogs. We have two big challenges now: keeping Joker from doing normal dog things like leaping onto his sofa and keeping Sunny from pouncing on him. There are worse challenges to have.
> 
> Happy Easter!


Happy Easter to all of you!


----------



## hubbub

Thrilled to see that Joker (and Sunny and their humans) are doing so well! I hope the weather holds out for you all to enjoy time outdoors and that the metal gate helps keep a certain someone at bay  

Also, I'm continuing to keep all my fingers and toes crossed for Joker's pathology results :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Easter Joker and family!


----------



## caseypooh

Happy Easter everybody, from all of us.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is doing well! Maybe too well. :uhoh: During last night's late-night walk, he caught the scent of something and wanted to race around and look for it. This is why he's still on leash, of course. :doh: But it's so good to see him enjoying normal dogly activities and celebrating his life.

Then he let me sleep all night! Hurray!!! :banana: That's the first time since his surgery that we haven't gone out around 4:00 a.m. My sweet BF and I compared notes and realized that for the last couple of nights we have waked Joker at 4:00 instead of the other way around. Enough of that nonsense. He slept through the night, I slept through the night, and we are both ready for a good day.

Sunny is in bouncy mode this morning :greenboun, dancing on her back legs and ready to pounce. She is such a little charmer, rooing and asking for cuddles. But it was all I could do to keep her off of Joker. He made an executive decision and headed promptly for the bed inside the protective x-pen, which has the primary purpose of keeping Sunny from pouncing on him.

I am teleworking today so that I can be home to keep an eye (and ear) on Joker and give his mid-afternoon mini-meal and meds. The day should be lovely, sunny and mild. We may spend an hour or two on the back deck. There's plenty of work I can do there. 

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## swishywagga

What wonderful news, I am so glad Joker is doing well. Hoping you all have a fabulous Monday too!


----------



## *Laura*

Sounds like the beginnings of a lovely day and on a full night's sleep too . Way to go Joker


----------



## GoldenMum

So happy to see this, good boy Joker!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That is the BEST update! Way to go, Joker! So happy to hear he is feeling much better - and let you sleep all night! Enjoy the day together!


----------



## caseypooh

What a wonderful way to start my half of my work day! Joker's bringing sunshine to all of us today.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Joker is doing well. Hope you all enjoy your day outside


----------



## hubbub

It makes my heart sing to know Joker is doing well and seeming to monitor his own safety from rough play too! I hope you all have lots of sunny days to enjoy out on the deck :crossfing


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am on business travel, dependent on my sweet BF for reports about Joker and Sunny. He has arranged to telework this week so he can be at home with our boy. So far all goes well. And I can't wait to get home tomorrow night.

The pathology report should be in by now, but Joker's surgeon is on vacation. I am trying not to make that call until he is back and able to explain. And trying not to worry.


----------



## hotel4dogs

we are here for you. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## hubbub

I'll bet Joker will be doing super happy dances when you get home! Waiting is so hard, but my fingers continue to be crossed for your boy :crossfing


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Just checking in on Joker, glad he is doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensgirl*



GoldensGirl said:


> I am on business travel, dependent on my sweet BF for reports about Joker and Sunny. He has arranged to telework this week so he can be at home with our boy. So far all goes well. And I can't wait to get home tomorrow night.
> 
> The pathology report should be in by now, but Joker's surgeon is on vacation. I am trying not to make that call until he is back and able to explain. And trying not to worry.


Goldensgirl

So glad your BF is taking care of Joker and Sunny. Bet they will be so EXCITED to see you!! Praying for a good report.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So happy BF is able to keep you updated. It must be painful to be away. I know the feeling. I bet you can't wait to see that tail wag!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Home is good! Seeing Joker's happy face and eagerness to have his normal life makes me feel very lucky. 

The pathology report is waiting for us when we see the surgeon Monday to have my boy's stitches out. I am trying not to focus on fears, knowing we have had many splendid results from pathology and there is no reason to think this time will be different.

This morning we have birds serenading us, brilliant sunshine, and the lovely pale spring green canopy of leaves forming above the deck. It is a day to celebrate!


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to read you are back home with Joker and that he is doing well. Praying for good news on Monday, please give your beautiful boy a big cuddle from me x


----------



## Mayve

GoldensGirl said:


> Home is good! Seeing Joker's happy face and eagerness to have his normal life makes me feel very lucky.
> 
> The pathology report is waiting for us when we see the surgeon Monday to have my boy's stitches out. I am trying not to focus on fears, knowing we have had many splendid results from pathology and there is no reason to think this time will be different.
> 
> This morning we have birds serenading us, brilliant sunshine, and the lovely pale spring green canopy of leaves forming above the deck. It is a day to celebrate!


Sounds like a brilliant idea. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoy your beautiful weekend, prayers the results are good news.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker has reached the point of asserting his right to do dogly things. :uhoh: He has been very good about staying off the sofa, but just now he waited until I took my eyes off him and up he leaped. So proud of himself, too. He's not supposed to do anything that vigorous until after his stitches come out Monday, but so much for that. :doh: 

This morning he initiated play with Sunny on the deck and they were both mightily annoyed when I made them stop.

I guess these are signs that my boy feels good again.  Now he's working very hard at making me understand that he wants us to go out on the back deck and enjoy the lovely day. He's right! :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending so very many prayers and good vibes your way for Monday. Glad to hear that Joker is feeling so well!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay! So glad you're home with your baby! Very happy that he's jumping around and playing. Great signs!! Monday will be fine. That's the day for Dancer, too I heard. Praying for you nightly. Think positive. Put good out, get good back. He'll be just fine. He has to be! Keep enjoying that crazy kid. He's just perfect!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Early Sunday morning. I'm not sure whether the birds woke me or Joker's panting to tell me he wanted to go out...or maybe it was just that the clock ticked over to the time my alarm usually goes off. Anyway, Joker thought it was not a second too soon!

Business done, my boy would happily settle on the back deck... on the landing at the head of the taller east stairs to the ground, where he can survey his dogdom...the driveway, street, front yard, east woods...all by just shifting his gaze. He likes to meander the fence line at this hour, too. But it's still too chilly for me to stay out and Joker can't yet be left outside unattended. Not quite yet, but maybe tomorrow evening.

We see the surgeon tomorrow at 11:00 to have Joker's stitches out. And to get the pathology report and learn what must be done to prevent formation of further bladder stones and grittiness. I am trying not to think about what lies ahead and just live in the beauty of today like a good Golden.

Joker is clearly tired of being in jail. The Best Dog in the World wants to enjoy his senior privileges and leap onto his sofa without catching grief for it. Much as he loves me, he is tired of the two of us sleeping in the living room so I can hear him if he needs me. That makes two of us! :uhoh: Never has the thought of my own bed had more appeal.

My sweet BF caught a terrible cold while I was away and he simply wants to sleep. I think he was awake for 9 hours yesterday... if we don't count the time when he nodded off watching TV. I sent him upstairs early last night. I think he feels guilty that I have had non-stop dog duty since I got home, but he has done the same for me more than once. 

Joker is napping with his belly towards me and the light is making a furry zipper of the incision that is healing nicely. There is no redness or bruising now. This is good!

Happy Sunday, friends!


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you all a wonderful Sunday too!.


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see that Joker's feeling good! There will be much time for playing with Sunny and jumping on the sofa in the future. Fingers crossed for Monday :crossfing



GoldensGirl said:


> ... if we don't count the time when he nodded off watching TV...


Uh-oh!  I do this without having a cold


----------



## Cuddysmom

Fun morning for TBDITW! I understand about not letting him be alone; I'm in the same boat! But he's got a great mommy looking after him. Anxious to hear about the results tomorrow but I have a feeling TBDITW will be just fine. So sorry to hear about the BF. If it's not one thing, it's another!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Joker is doing well and is taking it easy. You talk about him so beautifully, your love for him just shines through and paints the picture of what a gentle, loving and sweet boy he is.
Praying for your boy tomorrow. I'm sure that everything will be fine, and he has all of our special golden angels watching over him too


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> ...Uh-oh!  I do this without having a cold


Me, too! But usually not after sleeping for 14 hours.


----------



## SandyK

Wanting to wish you and Joker luck tomorrow when seeing the oncologist!!


----------



## dborgers

Atta boy, Joker. Won't be long before life gets back to normal and you can properly inspect the fence line


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending good wishes for the vet visit today. Sorry your BF has a nasty cold.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are up early again. I think my body has decided that 6 hours of sleep is enough, though I sure wish I could change that to 7 or 8.

Joker is in full-blown coot mode this morning, ignoring instructions he doesn't like. :uhoh: We are going to have to take steps to change that. But he clearly knows that I don't have the heart to be too hard on him and he is taking full advantage. Such a dog! I guess I should be glad he lets me live in his house. 

It will be mid afternoon before I will be able post about what the pathology report says. We hope that oncology visits are not in our near future and that the cause of the bladder stones is something that doesn't restrict my boy's diet in ways that are unpleasant for him. 

Thanks for being with us, especially today.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> We are up early again. I think my body has decided that 6 hours of sleep is enough, though I sure wish I could change that to 7 or 8.
> 
> Joker is in full-blown coot mode this morning, ignoring instructions he doesn't like. :uhoh: We are going to have to take steps to change that. But he clearly knows that I don't have the heart to be too hard on him and he is taking full advantage. Such a dog! I guess I should be glad he lets me live in his house.
> 
> It will be mid afternoon before I will be able post about what the pathology report says. We hope that oncology visits are not in our near future and that the cause of the bladder stones is something that doesn't restrict my boy's diet in ways that are unpleasant for him.
> 
> Thanks for being with us, especially today.


Praying for Joker and you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking of you guys this morning. Positive thoughts, people! Come on Joker, show them how it's done!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Joker this morning, saying prayers and sending hugs x


----------



## Sweet Girl

Will be thinking about you guys today. I hope it's good news.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Benign!!!!!*

We've just gotten home from having Joker's stitches out. Surgeon Dr. G. gave us the news everyone hopes for: the mass was BENIGN and the bladder stone was of a type for which a prescription can reduce the odds of forming another in the future.

Hurray!!!!!

arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:
:greenboun:banana::greenboun:banana::greenboun

:thanks::thanks::thanks:

Joker has to wear the hated cone for another 4-5 days while the little wounds from the staples heal, making sure that my Chief Licker Dog doesn't get them infected.

I'm going out for lunch and have a glass of champagne!


----------



## tikiandme

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## swishywagga

I am thrilled for you all, what a relief. Please give Joker a great big hug, and have a glass for me!


----------



## Cuddysmom

OMG. OMG. Best. News. EVER!!!!!! This is great! Who cares about the stupid shade! Have a glass of champagne for me!

Yesssssss!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

I am so, so happy for you both. Enjoy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Wooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
I knew it was good news when I saw all those dancing Smileys. I'm so happy for you and Joker, it's always good to have some positive news on the forum. I had a feeling your boy was going to be just fine. Give him a hug from me and enjoy your champagne


----------



## Doug

Way to go Joker!! Congratulations on your amazing news!!
Hugs to you all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Woo hoooooooooo!

Best news of the day, really happy for you and your sweet Joker.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> We've just gotten home from having Joker's stitches out. Surgeon Dr. G. gave us the news everyone hopes for: the mass was BENIGN and the bladder stone was of a type for which a prescription can reduce the odds of forming another in the future.
> 
> Hurray!!!!!
> 
> arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:
> :greenboun:banana::greenboun:banana::greenboun
> 
> :thanks::thanks::thanks:
> 
> Joker has to wear the hated cone for another 4-5 days while the little wounds from the staples heal, making sure that my Chief Licker Dog doesn't get them infected.
> 
> I'm going out for lunch and have a glass of champagne!



I am doing the HAPPY DANCE for you and Joker!!


----------



## caseypooh

Yahoooooo!!!!!! Joker called me and says ice cream every day! Oh my gosh Lucy, how wonderful!


----------



## hotel4dogs

OMG OMG I am so so thrilled for you and for Joker!!! The power of prayer should never be underestimated.
Thanks for the quick update. Here's hoping he continues to mend quickly.


----------



## Mayve

GoldensGirl said:


> We've just gotten home from having Joker's stitches out. Surgeon Dr. G. gave us the news everyone hopes for: the mass was BENIGN and the bladder stone was of a type for which a prescription can reduce the odds of forming another in the future.
> 
> Hurray!!!!!
> 
> arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:
> :greenboun:banana::greenboun:banana::greenboun
> 
> :thanks::thanks::thanks:
> 
> Joker has to wear the hated cone for another 4-5 days while the little wounds from the staples heal, making sure that my Chief Licker Dog doesn't get them infected.
> 
> I'm going out for lunch and have a glass of champagne!


Oh Lucy

I am so happy forn you and Joker. This news made my night. Hugs to you both....raises glass in toast to many more good years and lots of Joker antics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Yahooey!!!! Great news


----------



## Cuddysmom

How was the champagne? How's our boy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you so much for celebrating with us, friends. 

I came home after lunch and fell sound asleep near Joker. I think it was my first really deep sleep in weeks...so much so that I didn't even hear my BF call on his way home or even when he came in. :uhoh: I took him out to a very fine dinner and we came home to sip champagne in honor of Joker's good news. It has been a very fine celebration! 

My BF took my pillows upstairs with him a few minutes ago and I will follow soon. Joker will be safe ... albeit coned... by himself in the living room tonight. That might not seem so lovely, but my boy tells me life should get back to normal ASAP. He is right, as he almost always is.

Joker has stared down the cancer dragon for the third time now... once for his splenectomy, once for the growth on his foot, and once again for his "abdominal mass." We are so grateful for the loving support of this community during each of these vigils.

The radiologist who did Joker's last ultrasound said, "Three things get this breed: the heart, which is clear; the spleen, which is gone; and cancer"... which he doesn't have. Does this make Joker immortal? I don't think so, but it means we have more time to make memories, collect dog hair, and celebrate a loving Golden life.

Thanks so much for being here with us. Especially tonight. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

A quick HOORAY!!!!!! (before I take cover again from the storms)

Sleep well and continue making your family's life even more golden


----------



## SandyK

Such wonderful news to read tonight!!! So very happy for all of you!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awww. I love this. Joker is a BEAST!!! Keep going, Jokes!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Best. News. Everrrr!!! So happy to see this update this morning. Way to go, Joker!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Here's some music for you and Joker for your Happy Dance-


----------



## Dallas Gold

Very happy and relieved for you all! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for joining the celebration with us!

I am at home today, watching over Joker. He remains the Licker in Chief and has to be kept from performing that duty on his belly, which still has places that could easily become infected. He is tired of the cone, but wear it again he must... at least if he tries to lick there. :doh:

My boy approached breakfast with some reluctance this morning, which is definitely not normal for him. I suspect that pain is an issue since he is no longer on the Tramadol given after surgery and not yet back on his Rimadyl for arthritis. I will address this with our vet. I called this morning to inquire about the special diet Joker needs and will pick up the prescription this afternoon, then head out to get the new food. Hmm. I guess it's even possible that he senses something in the kibble that isn't good for him now.

Joker's diet will be my next target of research. Having read a bit about calcium oxalate kidney and bladder stones, I'm not convinced that the prescription diet will make a real difference. It may be that we have to start cooking for my boy to get the combination of ingredients he can safely eat without those that will cause him problems. Formation of these stones can become a deadly problem that damages his kidneys, something I had not realized before last night. There is always more to learn, isn't there? Especially for our "super senior" Goldens.


----------



## Mayve

Something tells me Joker won't mind you cooking for him....:no: not at all...lol


----------



## hubbub

Mayve said:


> Something tells me Joker won't mind you cooking for him....:no: not at all...lol


Agreed! And - something tells me that Sunny will be quite jealous


----------



## GoldensGirl

The more I read about the calcium oxalate bladder stones that Joker developed, the less happy I am with this diagnosis. This condition has the potential to cause serious kidney problems and even kidney failure. The surgeon observed that one of Joker’s kidneys is deformed, so this is not something I can take lightly.

Today I picked up a prescription for the Royal Canin Moderate SO dog food that our vet recommends for Joker. Why is it the choice? Because the company proclaims that it may prevent formation of calcium oxalate stones. The food is formulated to prevent and dissolve struvite stones, which are chemically quite different.  The only thing about this food that strikes me as helping with calcium oxalate stones is that it is formulated to encourage a dog to drink more and to have more-diluted urine.

Having done some research (imagine that!), I found a list of things a person or dog that forms calcium oxalate stones should not consume. That list includes food high or relatively high in oxalic acid: soy products, potatoes, sweet potatoes, spinach, beets, wheat products, corn, corn gluten meal, etc. Here’s the key reference, in case anyone else needs to learn about this: http://www.2ndchance.info/oxalate-dogUPMC2006lowoxalatediet.pdf. Luckily natural vanilla ice cream appears to be permissible. 

So what are the main ingredients list in the Royal Canin Moderate SO food? Corn is the second ingredient and corn gluten meal is the fifth on the list, which is here: Royal Canin® Veterinary Diet Urinary SOâ„¢ Moderate Calorie Dog Food | Dry Food | PetSmart. Of course I’m really excited about the inclusion of powdered cellulose…Not! GRRRR. I will not be purchasing this food tomorrow as originally planned. :no: I am seriously annoyed at the company for suggesting that this food might benefit dogs that form calcium oxalate stones. Seriously. 

Alas, many of the grain-free foods that Joker has been thriving on contain sweet potatoes, which are also high in oxalates. Instead, I may purchase one of handful of canned dog foods that are primarily based on meat: Orijen, EVO, and Innova Nature’s look like good candidates so far. This is not going to be cheap, but it’s my boy’s kidneys and bladder we’re talking about.

I’m also looking at recipes to prepare Joker’s food at home using recipes suggested by vet med schools that study this calcium oxalate condition, since that’s the only way we will truly know what is in it and be able to keep out all of the bad-for-him stuff. I am wryly amused by this, given my resistance to cooking for the humans in the household. I cooked for Charlie and now I’m seriously contemplating cooking for Joker. :doh:

Whichever way we go, I bet Sunny will get the same diet, or at least a significant supplement to her normal food. We believe in equal opportunity nutrition around here, at least while health permits. 

Somehow I have a sneaky suspicion that Joker found a way to persuade the surgeon that this whole episode should lead to gourmet dining for my super-senior. :uhoh: We're thinking a diet based mostly on meat, which is the recommended preventative treatment, would make almost any dog feel royal! :smooch:


----------



## lhowemt

Yikes, commercial dog food companies-grrrrr! I home cook about 50% for my girls. I know sweet potatoes are all the rage but I think they are just filler. Regular potatoes are nasty, one thing to avoid in. Dog anti cancer diet. So they get meat, organs, and vegis. Pearl rears like a pony and shakes her head wildly for dinner! Also berries, eggshells, yogurt, and bananas. Once in a while an egg. I do my cooks in a crockpot and portion them out for freezing. About a month at a time, it is pretty easy. Organs I do one big cook every 4 mos or so. Once a week thry get a can of salmon wiyh some canned vegis. Keep up the good wotk and smooches for joker!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, that is interesting about the kibble. I wonder if Royal Canin did any food trials to substantiate their claims. I bet Joker is secretely thrilled to get home cooking! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

What a day! This morning I got up early and made my way through driving rain and heavy traffic to northern Virginia to see my trusted endocrinologist and then home again. I was here long enough to prod Joker and Sunny into going outside to do business in spite of the rain, getting a look from Joker that clearly said, "You've got to be kidding! My feet will get muddy!" But go he did. And then I was off to run more errands and have my annual physical, despite flood warnings and other nuisance conditions. My primary care physician did gently question my sanity for driving so far in today's conditions. :uhoh: I'm just glad to be at home tonight.

The day has also been full of research and I found some amazing things. First, the University of Minnesota's Vet Med school as a whole Minnesota Urolith Center devoted to the study of urinary tract stones in companion animals: About Us - CVM - UROLITH, University of Minnesota. What a resource. They even analyze stones free of charge. And they have guidelines about treating canine calcium oxalate stones: http://www.cvm.umn.edu/depts/[email protected]/documents/asset/cvm_asset_107726.pdf. Hurray! I will take this to our family vet and we will devise a better plan for Joker than the one we have so far. Thank heavens he has come to terms with the idea that I am not a passive client and will bring lots of information to the table, as well as being a fierce advocate for my dogs.

One of my activities today was reading the labels of a lot of dog foods. I brought home a small bag of Orijen Senior formula, but I don't think it's the one we will stay with. Eventually I found a couple of Evo products that are the only dog foods I found without some high-oxalate ingredients. And Evo has a full line of "safe" foods, including treats. There's a dealer a mile from us, so this may work out well. 

With this long day behind me, I feel a lot better about our ability to clear up Joker's stone problem and protect his kidneys and urinary tract. Progress!

As always, thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

> I feel a lot better about our ability to clear up Joker's stone problem and protect his kidneys and urinary tract. Progress!


Excellent!! Now you'll be able to avoid another episode armed with the new facts you have.

Sorry about your yucky weather. Here comes the sun


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today has been another for research, trying to find the best probiotics to help prevent recurrence of the bladder stones. It turns out that a few species of probiotic bacteria consume oxalates and cause them to be excreted with feces instead of being absorbed and released into urine for stone formation. Finding a canine probiotic with those species took some time, but I placed an order this morning. Fingers crossed that this works. The next step is to find a vitamin B6 supplement for my boy, since that helps to support the probiotics and their processing of oxalates.

Now the search for foods resumes. I thought the Evo family of products would be perfect, but Natura has had massive recalls and the local dealers no longer recommend their products. I am astonished by how difficult it is to find grain-free dog food that doesn't contain potato or sweet potato, both of which are high in oxalates and thus contribute to formation of calcium oxalate stones. One of the pet supply stores near us has a staff member who has a lot of expertise in this area and she is helping with the research, offering to special order anything we need. 

I am reading labels for everything my boy consumes... even things like pill pockets. One think I liked about Evo (until I learned about the recalls) is that they offered a full line of products that meet his needs, including treats. The foods I'm looking at are mostly meat and thus high in protein, a factor that should help to increase his muscle mass if reports are accurate. That would be a very positive outcome.

When we run errands again, I'll stock up on distilled water. That's the safest for Joker because it is free of minerals, while our well water tends to be acidic and high in mineral content. I'm also doing further research on how to reduce the acidity of his urine since that will inhibit formation of calcium oxalate stones. Changing his water supply is clearly a step in the right direction.

Now for the important part of the post: Joker continues to do well. He does vigorous happy back dances to celebrate his freedom from the dreaded cone and his release from the pen. We have perfect spring weather at 70 degrees and partly sunny. My sweet BF is on the back deck with the dogs and I'm going out to join them.

Happy weekend! :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is in his favorite place on the landing at the head of the steps on the east side of the deck, surveying his driveway, front yard, street and woods, with Sunny at his side. His delight in this return to normal has been evident in the big grin that reaches his eyes, the bounce in steps as he dances to his spot, and his smiling refusal to come indoors. He reminds me that this is what it's all about. It's a bit chilly now for his mom, but I'm not about to go inside yet. 

We had sooooo much rain this week... 6-7 inches, I think. We have a wet spot in the basement that baffles us since the source of the water is not evident. It's near a working sump pump, but I guess the water might come up through the concrete.  I need to figure this out and address the problem so mold doesn't become an issue. But not tonight. Tonight we celebrate being together, sipping a nice red wine, watching some TV, and rubbing dog heads and bellies when they are presented to us.

I love the sounds and colors of spring: the birds prattling overhead, the late afternoon sunlight filtering through the woods, all the tones of spring greens, the redbud and dogwood blooms. Even the neighbors' lawn mowers are silent, though I do hear a motorcycle in the distance. The cherry tree north of the deck looks like it will shower us with fruit in a few weeks. It is good to spend hours on the deck again. I feel blessed.


----------



## swishywagga

Sounds perfect to me, hugs to you and beautiful Joker x


----------



## SandyK

Glad you enjoyed the day!!!:wave:


----------



## JeanieBeth

My kind of day! A perfect Spring day was evident in Joker's grin while sitting on your back deck enjoying your kids, taking the day all in. The simplest pleasures are the ones often remembered the most. Happy Days!! After the long winter I'd say it's well deserved and appreciated! Thanks for sharing your beautiful Spring day with us Lucy! ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Perfect! So happy for you guys. I pray he gets better and better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

Sounds like an awesome day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Such a wonderful day..........

I think we need some pictures of this precious boy and girl of yours

Hope you get the water thing resolved.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker is in his favorite place on the landing at the head of the steps on the east side of the deck, surveying his driveway, front yard, street and woods, with Sunny at his side. His delight in this return to normal has been evident in the big grin that reaches his eyes, the bounce in steps as he dances to his spot, and his smiling refusal to come indoors. He reminds me that this is what it's all about. It's a bit chilly now for his mom, but I'm not about to go inside yet.
> 
> We had sooooo much rain this week... 6-7 inches, I think. We have a wet spot in the basement that baffles us since the source of the water is not evident. It's near a working sump pump, but I guess the water might come up through the concrete.  I need to figure this out and address the problem so mold doesn't become an issue. But not tonight. Tonight we celebrate being together, sipping a nice red wine, watching some TV, and rubbing dog heads and bellies when they are presented to
> 
> I love the sounds and colors of spring: the birds prattling overhead, the late afternoon sunlight filtering through the woods, all the tones of spring greens, the redbud and dogwood blooms. Even the neighbors' lawn mowers are silent, though I do hear a motorcycle in the distance. The cherry tree north of the deck looks like it will shower us with fruit in a few weeks. It is good to spend hours on the deck again. I feel blessed.


Sounds like you all had a beautiful day!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like you are sharing some lovely days together.
Sending hugs to beautiful Joker and Sunny. I second what Carolina Mom said too ^^ would love to see some pics of your little rays of sunshine


----------



## Dallas Gold

Catching up with Joker! I hope the new dietary and water plan is working great! Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you all have a lovely weekend, also would love to see some pictures!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for being with us, friends.

Joker is a happy boy! His coat is shiny (though in need of grooming), his eyes are bright, there's a bounce in his steps, and he loves the Orijen food that I have switched him to. It's one of the few I have found to be free of high-oxalate ingredients like sweet potato. He has also accepted the distilled water that we got for him. 

This morning I hope to get him in for an Adequan injection and I'll take our vet printouts of the recommendations from the Minnesota Urolith Center in the vet school. We may not be able to prevent formation of more calcium oxalate stones, but we will do what can be done...and share information with the local veterinary community along the way.

Pictures... Gotcha! I'll put fresh batteries in my camera today. It's supposed to be a warm weekend, with highs approaching 90. Joker will be loving the tile floor in the foyer. I think having his belly shaved feels pretty good right now. 

Happy weekend! :wavey:


----------



## *Laura*

Have a lovely weekend  Enjoy the warm weather and Joker - you enjoy that nice cool tile floor.


----------



## hubbub

How's Mr Joker?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yea? Where's an update?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I, too, was thinking of Joker today and concerned that we haven't had an update for a while.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for being with us, friends.
> 
> Joker is a happy boy! His coat is shiny (though in need of grooming), his eyes are bright, there's a bounce in his steps, and he loves the Orijen food that I have switched him to. It's one of the few I have found to be free of high-oxalate ingredients like sweet potato. He has also accepted the distilled water that we got for him.
> 
> This morning I hope to get him in for an Adequan injection and I'll take our vet printouts of the recommendations from the Minnesota Urolith Center in the vet school. We may not be able to prevent formation of more calcium oxalate stones, but we will do what can be done...and share information with the local veterinary community along the way.
> 
> Pictures... Gotcha! I'll put fresh batteries in my camera today. It's supposed to be a warm weekend, with highs approaching 90. Joker will be loving the tile floor in the foyer. I think having his belly shaved feels pretty good right now.
> 
> Happy weekend! :wavey:


Please give Joker some big kisses and hugs for me!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Joker is well and having lots of fun chilling out. Hope that you have a lovely weekend


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for thinking of us, friends. It has been a very hard week at work, so I haven't been here as much as usual.

Yesterday morning we finally got to see our regular vet, Dr. C. He was delighted with Joker’s appearance and demeanor, observing that he looks and acts like an 8 year old.

We spent a long time discussing the research I have done about calcium oxalate bladder stones. Dr. C. thinks I have made a good choice of food for Joker (Orijen Senior) and he believes that we are on a good path. He recommends another urinalysis in two weeks to check for excess calcium and also to test for acidity. We will also take more x-rays in July to monitor for formation of more stones. Dr. C. was very pleased to have copies of the articles that I took him and he plans to send the report about calcium oxalate stones from the Minnesota Urolith Center to the surgeon who removed Joker’s stones and abdominal mass. 

The new Solo patio dog door has arrived and my BF and I plan to install it this weekend. It has a much lower rise – only 5 inches, instead of the 10 inch rise on our old dog door – and the opening is a couple of inches wider. These differences will make it much easier for Joker to use. He has struggled a bit with the old one, especially when his back legs are sore. I hope the latest Adequan injection will also give him some relief.

After torrential rains Thursday night and Friday morning, yesterday afternoon became lovely and this weekend remains so. Joker and Sunny approve! We look forward to lazy afternoon hours on the back deck with them. I promise myself that I’m going to put fresh batteries in my camera and take some hew photos of my Golden sweethearts. They are such happy dogs!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you for the update. Scratch his ears for me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

So much for my fantasy about a lazy afternoon on the deck. We spent the afternoon installing the Solo sliding glass dog door, which was not quite as simple as the instructions made it sound. That’s because our sliding glass doors have a different kind of track than those pictured on the Solo site, so it took a bit of extra work to adapt the door to our track. It’s done, though, and the door is now firmly in place. My sweet BF is an engineer and he was determined to install the dog door as if it had to hold the house up. What can I say? He brought home red roses again this morning and the florist had thrown in a free pink one - one of our favorite sweet-smelling ones. 

We have begun to train Sunny and Joker to use their new door, knowing that they have to master this before we leave for work on Monday. The casing is about 4 inches from front to back to accommodate the motor that opens the door using a pulley mechanism. This depth takes a little getting used to for the dogs, but they seem to have adapted to that. The lower rise – only 5 inches – is certainly easier for Joker to cross over with arthritic hind legs.

We are making progress. Sunny has figured out that the door opens when she gets close to it. Thus far, it takes coaxing to get her to pass through, and often Joker follows close on her heels. With a few treats and a little patience, we should be able to get this training done tomorrow.

Thanks for being here with us. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensgirl*



GoldensGirl said:


> So much for my fantasy about a lazy afternoon on the deck. We spent the afternoon installing the Solo sliding glass dog door, which was not quite as simple as the instructions made it sound. That’s because our sliding glass doors have a different kind of track than those pictured on the Solo site, so it took a bit of extra work to adapt the door to our track. It’s done, though, and the door is now firmly in place. My sweet BF is an engineer and he was determined to install the dog door as if it had to hold the house up. What can I say? He brought home red roses again this morning and the florist had thrown in a free pink one - one of our favorite sweet-smelling ones.
> 
> We have begun to train Sunny and Joker to use their new door, knowing that they have to master this before we leave for work on Monday. The casing is about 4 inches from front to back to accommodate the motor that opens the door using a pulley mechanism. This depth takes a little getting used to for the dogs, but they seem to have adapted to that. The lower rise – only 5 inches – is certainly easier for Joker to cross over with arthritic hind legs.
> 
> We are making progress. Sunny has figured out that the door opens when she gets close to it. Thus far, it takes coaxing to get her to pass through, and often Joker follows close on her heels. With a few treats and a little patience, we should be able to get this training done tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for being here with us. :wavey:


Goldensgirl: That is REALLY NICE that Joker and Sunny will have a dog door.
Your BF sounds wonderful!! My hubby is an Engineer, too.


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Sunny has figured out that the door opens when she gets close to it.


This immediately brought to mind thoughts of her acting as an illusionist and "moving" objects without touching them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wouldn't you love to know what was going through their mind the first time the door opened up for them? I'm sure they'll get the hang of it in no time. 

My DH put in a similar door for my neighbors, my DH has been called over to their house to install things several times. The guy usually watches my DH install whatever it is, he's all thumbs basically.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Go, Joker, go!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> We've just gotten home from having Joker's stitches out. Surgeon Dr. G. gave us the news everyone hopes for: the mass was BENIGN and the bladder stone was of a type for which a prescription can reduce the odds of forming another in the future.
> 
> Hurray!!!!!
> 
> arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:
> :greenboun:banana::greenboun:banana::greenboun
> 
> :thanks::thanks::thanks:
> 
> Joker has to wear the hated cone for another 4-5 days while the little wounds from the staples heal, making sure that my Chief Licker Dog doesn't get them infected.
> 
> I'm going out for lunch and have a glass of champagne!


Catching up on all my friends threads, start to finish! I'm so HaPpY Joker is doing so well! 
Happy, Happy, Happy! Hugs to you and Joker! Jeanie
??????????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Today has been another for research, trying to find the best probiotics to help prevent recurrence of the bladder stones. It turns out that a few species of probiotic bacteria consume oxalates and cause them to be excreted with feces instead of being absorbed and released into urine for stone formation. Finding a canine probiotic with those species took some time, but I placed an order this morning. Fingers crossed that this works. The next step is to find a vitamin B6 supplement for my boy, since that helps to support the probiotics and their processing of oxalates.
> 
> Now the search for foods resumes. I thought the Evo family of products would be perfect, but Natura has had massive recalls and the local dealers no longer recommend their products. I am astonished by how difficult it is to find grain-free dog food that doesn't contain potato or sweet potato, both of which are high in oxalates and thus contribute to formation of calcium oxalate stones. One of the pet supply stores near us has a staff member who has a lot of expertise in this area and she is helping with the research, offering to special order anything we need.
> 
> I am reading labels for everything my boy consumes... even things like pill pockets. One think I liked about Evo (until I learned about the recalls) is that they offered a full line of products that meet his needs, including treats. The foods I'm looking at are mostly meat and thus high in protein, a factor that should help to increase his muscle mass if reports are accurate. That would be a very positive outcome.
> 
> When we run errands again, I'll stock up on distilled water. That's the safest for Joker because it is free of minerals, while our well water tends to be acidic and high in mineral content. I'm also doing further research on how to reduce the acidity of his urine since that will inhibit formation of calcium oxalate stones. Changing his water supply is clearly a step in the right direction.
> 
> Now for the important part of the post: Joker continues to do well. He does vigorous happy back dances to celebrate his freedom from the dreaded cone and his release from the pen. We have perfect spring weather at 70 degrees and partly sunny. My sweet BF is on the back deck with the dogs and I'm going out to join them.
> 
> Happy weekend! :wavey:


So, so happy to,hear joker is doing so good!

I don't know if this will help but I've been working with a canine nutritionist for a home cooked cancer diet. She puts them together based on health issues. Her name is cat lane. Catherine Lane - Canine Nutrition Consuhttp://www.thepossiblecanine.comltant/Chartered Herbalist - The Possible Canine | Canine nutrition and herbs for health. So far Bridgette is doing great on it. I'm getting ready to switch my other dog to a homecooked but his will,be different then the cancer diet. She has a sample healthy dog diet on her web page. You can let her know I referred her so she knows. Good luck. Mary justin. 

My holistic vet put my girl on probiotics 123. It's powder form and needs to be keep in refrigerator and given 1hour before they eat on a empty stomach. I make my own capsules and put them in a Tupperware container in frig. Easier to give on a empty stomach. They are working very well.

Also, if it's ok with you I would like to post your last message of how well joker is doing on the site that cuddysmom was so kind to creat for a group of us.


----------



## WeJustLoveGoldens

Thanks for the great link on canine nutrition. Digging into it now. Seems quite useful.

Ken & Betty for Holly


----------



## JeanieBeth

We're looking for any information on Small Bowel Syndrome. It's been a real challenge for Dancer and me. Thanks!



california gold said:


> So, so happy to,hear joker is doing so good!
> 
> I don't know if this will help but I've been working with a canine nutritionist for a home cooked cancer diet. She puts them together based on health issues. Her name is cat lane. Catherine Lane - Canine Nutrition Consuhttp://www.thepossiblecanine.comltant/Chartered Herbalist - The Possible Canine | Canine nutrition and herbs for health. So far Bridgette is doing great on it. I'm getting ready to switch my other dog to a homecooked but his will,be different then the cancer diet. She has a sample healthy dog diet on her web page. You can let her know I referred her so she knows. Good luck. Mary justin.
> 
> My holistic vet put my girl on probiotics 123. It's powder form and needs to be keep in refrigerator and given 1hour before they eat on a empty stomach. I make my own capsules and put them in a Tupperware container in frig. Easier to give on a empty stomach. They are working very well.
> 
> Also, if it's ok with you I would like to post your last message of how well joker is doing on the site that cuddysmom was so kind to creat for a group of us.


I'm looking at the site too, looks interesting. Thanks so much for posting!
I'm so glad to see Joker and Sunny have a new door! You've got a great fella to help you with that for the kids.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear Joker is doing well, hoping you all have a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Joker is doing well, I often think of him. Hope that you are having a lovely weekend with your beautiful goldens 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

Hi Joker and Sunny! I thought to ask your mom her thoughts on the flea and tick products, I'm getting nervous about the whole chemical stuff. Lucy, what do you use? You are a great researcher!


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> Hi Joker and Sunny! I thought to ask your mom her thoughts on the flea and tick products, I'm getting nervous about the whole chemical stuff. Lucy, what do you use? You are a great researcher!


Thanks for your confidence in me, but I'm not an expert on this subject. That said, with Lyme disease so prevalent here, it's a tough call. We still use Frontline Plus. However, I'm considering switching to food-grade diatomaceous earth, which also kills the mites that cause some kinds of mange. DE isn''t a perfect solution, but it may be the safest alternative. From what I have read, the fine crystals cut the exoskeleton of fleas, ticks, termites and other pests, causing them to die without harming pets or humans.

If you decide to try it, it's absolutely critical to get the food-grade DE.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for thinking of us, friends.

Joker continues to celebrate life. He really loves his new Orijen Senior food and dances for his dinner with bright eyes and wagging tail. Afterwards, his happy back dances make me smile. He still enjoys playing with Sunny and lying in his favorite place on the back deck. He's also quite insistent that we sit outside with him when the weather is nice. Good boy!

Sunny is approaching four years old and I am sad to see white on her muzzle. It's too soon! She hasn't stopped acting like a puppy, though she is beginning to settle down a little. She remains a velcro Golden, wanting to be within a few feet of us whenever possible. That sometimes causes problems in the kitchen, where she will lie on our feet or lie down right behind us, having approached so quietly that we don't know she's there. She also likes to nap beneath the footrest of the recliner, imprisoning us on our seats unless we decide to disturb her rest. She still chases her tail, remembering that her first job was to make mom laugh.

Happy weekend, everyone! :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the happy update! Have a great weekend!


----------



## hubbub

I'm thrilled to see that your crew continues to thrive! Whenever I think of Sunny, I picture her with a dog bed on her head - without ever having seen it 

How's the dog door working out?


----------



## caseypooh

Thank you Lucy!

You all enjoy this weather, it's beautiful. Please give Sunny and Joker a hug, I'm so happy to hear Joker is doing great and liking his food.


----------



## *Laura*

Stopping in to say hi . Sounds like you're all having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy weekend, everyone! :wavey:

Our veterinary adventures with Joker continue. Yesterday we went in for his Adequan injection and urine tests. A couple of hours after we got home, my boy threw up his breakfast. I realized then that this has happened after the last two or three Adequan injections...one more thing to discuss with our vet.

Our vet called me this morning with a variety of news about the lab work. Joker continues to have some calcium oxalate crystals in his urine, but that is probably to be expected since it takes a while for a dog to stop making them. There was also a small amount of blood, which the doctor attributed to the crystals. There is no sign of infection. However, my boy is spilling protein at a high rate. This means the search for the right food begins again, since he can't handle the high protein levels in the Orijen Senior. At least that's what we think. We also agreed to ease him off the Rimadyl, stop the Adequan, and look for other treatment options for his arthritis.

Except for yesterday's episode of nausea, Joker is still a happy boy. He was eager for his (smaller than usual) breakfast this morning and enjoys lying in the sun on the back deck. I hope that tonight he feels good enough to resume his happy back dances. Sunny is eager for him to play with her.

The dog door is working well, though we are still adjusting its timing mechanisms and have the inside cover off so we can get to the controls. I will be glad when we put the cover on, in hopes that it is a bit less noisy. 

Joker uses the door without difficulty, though he much prefers door service by his human slaves. Sunny has mastered operating the door, but sometimes she gets impatient and bumps her back on the bottom of the door because she won't wait long enough for it to open fully. There are times when I think the little physicist is conducting experiments with the door to see which angles of approach work and how close she has to be to operate it, even though she doesn't pass through the opening. Silly girl!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that after yesterday's sickness Joker is feeling good today. He sounds like a senior Sammy to me how he enjoys spending time napping outside  I hope you manage to find a food that suits him soon. Have a good weekend with your precious goldies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Excellent update. What an amazing senior!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

We finally have internet service again after about 48 hours without it. I didn't know quite how addicted I was! 

Joker continues to thrive. We found another food to try and shifted both the dogs to it. This one is the fish formula from the Horizon Pulsar line, which is grain free. The starches are peas and red lentils, which should be okay from the oxalate standpoint. They also have a low glycemic index, which helps with weight control. Both dogs like it and the price is surprisingly low for a good quality dog food. I have my fingers crossed that this has the desired impact on Joker's stone formation.

Trupanion finally reached a decision about the claims we filed. They decided that the abdominal mass was a complication from my boy's emergency splenectomy almost two years ago , so they will not cover the related charges.  They are covering the bladder stones and will send a check for that. It's about half what I thought they would pay, so I am less than thrilled but not really surprised. It's a business, after all. We will keep the policy in any case. Even with the payment lower than I expected, the insurance has already paid for itself. The deductible is per condition, not per year, and they should cover the frequent urinalyses and periodic x-rays that Joker will need for the rest of his life. They should also cover the cost of any medications prescribed to prevent stone formation. I will file another claim with them soon for urinalyses and a consultation about Joker's diet. Guess after that I'll know more about what to expect from them going forward.

This week we decided that we are finished with adjusting the timing and sensitivity of the automatic dog door, so my sweet BF put the interior cover on. The unit looks a bit better now, but it's still not as quiet as I'd like it to be. I remind myself that the noise is a minor nuisance compared to the benefits for Joker and the extra safety this unit gives us. At some point I will take and post some photos of it. 

Sunny has decided that it's a fine game to open the dog door even when she doesn't want to go out. :uhoh: We end up turning the door off in the evening after she does this a few times. Silly girl! This isn't a terrible problem now, but I may not feel that way when we have extreme temperatures.  Joker believes that his senior status entitles him to human door service whenever his people are at home, and we know our places and roles. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Great update on Joker I am so pleased he is doing so well. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## hotel4dogs

so good to hear from you, and makes my day to hear Joker is doing so well!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Good work, Joker!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Yay Joker!!! So happy you a doing good. And it sounds like Sunny keeps you all busy.. Funny about the door.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Joker?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you a great weekend, hoping that Joker continues to do well!


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so glad to read that your lovely boy is continuing to do well! Sounds like Sunny is having lots of fun with the dog door  Sammy is still a puppy and thinks that we should be on 'door duty' day and night when he fancies a little stroll out on the decking, must be a golden thing  Have a great weekend with your precious goldies!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Why no update?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy weekend, everyone! :wavey:

This week has been absolutely crazy at work. I was on travel Sunday-Tuesday, giving a talk at a workshop. Then I came home to a ton of paperwork needed to push money out to researchers, which is a big part of my work. I'm sorry if I worried anyone by not posting. The crunch is almost over and I should be around more in the weeks to come.

Joker continues to do well and enjoy his life and privileges as cherished Old Gold. This morning I took him and Sunny to the groomers, the first such visit since before his surgery. Sunny was an absolute brat! She wriggled out of her harness in the car and exerted every bit of her strength and will to escape, which she finally did. :uhoh: Luckily what she wants most is to do things _her_ way and to be close to Joker and me, so she stayed near us. One of the groomers came out and was able to corral her and get her indoors and safely into her pen. We need to tighten her harness and devote serious energy to training her. Anyway, they will come home smelling better and with their coats thinned out a bit for the summer weather.

My sweet BF brought home six long-stemmed red roses again last night, as he does nearly every weekend. I am a lucky lady! :smooch: Right now he is on the back deck installing two new gates to keep Joker off the longer flight of stairs off the deck. The much shorter flight on the other side is far safer for my sweet sugar face. He is still a proud, independent senior and will test his strength, given the opportunity. We are waiting for cost estimate to install a ramp for him, complete with non-skid surface and cleats to keep his feet from slipping. In May his surgeon warned me that the day would come when he simply can't climb stairs. That's also what motivated us to install the new dog door onto the deck, keeping him off the basement stairs.

When the dogs come home, we look forward to time on the back deck with them. They love it when we're all outdoors together, provided it isn't too hot. If they find it warm, both will head indoors and look out at us with expressions that clearly ask whether we have lost our minds.


----------



## Mayve

I know the look you speak of.....I am not a hot/humid weather person but I do like to sit on the deck in the shade.....Sage not so much....Rozco lasts longer than Sage but then he nust lays there. Sage has to get up often to great a neighbor, chase a bird or just sniff her yard....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

What a great update, so glad your super senior continues to do well!


----------



## dborgers

> Joker continues to do well and enjoy his life and privileges as cherished Old Gold.


Woo hoo!!  What a lucky boy he is to have a mom like you


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> We finally have internet service again after about 48 hours without it. I didn't know quite how addicted I was!
> 
> Joker continues to thrive. We found another food to try and shifted both the dogs to it. This one is the fish formula from the Horizon Pulsar line, which is grain free. The starches are peas and red lentils, which should be okay from the oxalate standpoint. They also have a low glycemic index, which helps with weight control. Both dogs like it and the price is surprisingly low for a good quality dog food. I have my fingers crossed that this has the desired impact on Joker's stone formation.
> 
> Trupanion finally reached a decision about the claims we filed. They decided that the abdominal mass was a complication from my boy's emergency splenectomy almost two years ago , so they will not cover the related charges.  They are covering the bladder stones and will send a check for that. It's about half what I thought they would pay, so I am less than thrilled but not really surprised. It's a business, after all. We will keep the policy in any case. Even with the payment lower than I expected, the insurance has already paid for itself. The deductible is per condition, not per year, and they should cover the frequent urinalyses and periodic x-rays that Joker will need for the rest of his life. They should also cover the cost of any medications prescribed to prevent stone formation. I will file another claim with them soon for urinalyses and a consultation about Joker's diet. Guess after that I'll know more about what to expect from them going forward.
> 
> This week we decided that we are finished with adjusting the timing and sensitivity of the automatic dog door, so my sweet BF put the interior cover on. The unit looks a bit better now, but it's still not as quiet as I'd like it to be. I remind myself that the noise is a minor nuisance compared to the benefits for Joker and the extra safety this unit gives us. At some point I will take and post some photos of it.
> 
> Sunny has decided that it's a fine game to open the dog door even when she doesn't want to go out. :uhoh: We end up turning the door off in the evening after she does this a few times. Silly girl! This isn't a terrible problem now, but I may not feel that way when we have extreme temperatures.  Joker believes that his senior status entitles him to human door service whenever his people are at home, and we know our places and roles.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Checking in on Joker and Sunny. Joker, so happy to hear you're feeling better and enjoying your Kings door! Woo Hoo!! Atta boy! Keep feeling fetter buddy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that your sweet boy is continuing to do well. I bet they both look beautiful after their grooming session


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awww. What a sweet BF!! You're a lucky lady!

Great update on Joker. Tell him to keep it up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

This is a sad night, as we remember Charlie's passing three years ago today. The ones we work the hardest for are the ones who mark our lives and hearts most deeply.

Joker continues to dance for his dinner, do celebratory back dances, and challenge Sunny to play. He demands every single privilege his senior status gives him... especially the right to lick my ice cream bowl, preferably before I finish it. 

Thanks for being with us, friends.


----------



## dborgers

> He demands every single privilege his senior status gives him... especially the right to lick my ice cream bowl, preferably before I finish it.


As it should be LOL  Please give Joker a scritch from us.


----------



## Doug

Thank you Charlie for helping make your Mum smile and be the compassionate and courageous fighter that she is today 
It may be three years and yet it only feels like yesterday. :'( Hugs to you all.


----------



## caseypooh

Doug said:


> Thank you Charlie for helping make your Mum smile and be the compassionate and courageous fighter that she is today
> It may be three years and yet it only feels like yesterday. :'( Hugs to you all.


Doug, you are so right. Lucy, Charlie is right there with you all giving lots of pointers to Joker and Sunny. You all are fighters for sure.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Fourth of July!

We celebrate having come through the storms last night without major problems. I love my battery-operated candles, which are a lot nicer than flashlights when the power is threatening to go out. We are in good shape this morning, though over 80,000 people lost power in the D.C. area last night. Happily most of their lights are back on this morning.

Yesterday I took another urine sample from Joker for analysis. I'm hoping the new food has eliminated the protein problem and that the stone formation is also reduced. It will be tomorrow or maybe Monday before I get the test results. We have my boy on Rimadyl again to control his arthritis pain. I worry about side effects, but quality of life is paramount and constant pain is not acceptable. Joker felt good enough this morning to initiate play with Sunny, who is too energetic for "gentle" to be in her vocabulary. She keeps my boy young at heart, if not in body. Good girl!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Our veterinary adventures with Joker continue.  

The urinalysis test results came back mostly unchanged - still a ph of 6.5, which is more acidic than we'd like, and still with very high protein. The lab suggested another test with equal parts of urine from three catches. I took that sample in this morning and it will be a couple of days before we get the results. Since a culture is involved, it sounds like someone suspects a kidney infection may be the underlying cause. If that's the case, we definitely want to get treatment started immediately.

Meanwhile, Joker tells me life is good, especially when he can coax me to share my steak with him. Sunny is observing his technique, which doesn't bode well for the future...at least for me getting to eat my dinner in peace. 

We went aboard my BF's boat Saturday, expecting to take her for a cruise. A dead battery not only put an end to that plan but also caused a lot of work to install the new battery. Sunday we went aboard again and actually got her out of the slip, only to find that the propellers are so fouled with barnacles that full throttle got us about one third of the normal speed, so back to the slip we went. Poor boat. Poor BF, who observes that "a boat is a hole in the water that you pour money into." He will arrange to have her hauled and cleaned this week. Despite the need for yet more maintenance, we had a lovely Sunday afternoon aboard, enjoying the mild temperatures and gentle breeze. Good beer helped, too!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update on Joker. Glad to hear that he is happy and managing to get himself lots of nice treats from you  Hope that you hear back good news from the vet, we're thinking of you!


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Our veterinary adventures with Joker continue.
> 
> The urinalysis test results came back mostly unchanged - still a ph of 6.5, which is more acidic than we'd like, and still with very high protein. The lab suggested another test with equal parts of urine from three catches. I took that sample in this morning and it will be a couple of days before we get the results. Since a culture is involved, it sounds like someone suspects a kidney infection may be the underlying cause. If that's the case, we definitely want to get treatment started immediately.
> 
> Meanwhile, Joker tells me life is good, especially when he can coax me to share my steak with him. Sunny is observing his technique, which doesn't bode well for the future...at least for me getting to eat my dinner in peace.
> 
> We went aboard my BF's boat Saturday, expecting to take her for a cruise. A dead battery not only put an end to that plan but also caused a lot of work to install the new battery. Sunday we went aboard again and actually got her out of the slip, only to find that the propellers are so fouled with barnacles that full throttle got us about one third of the normal speed, so back to the slip we went. Poor boat. Poor BF, who observes that "a boat is a hole in the water that you pour money into." He will arrange to have her hauled and cleaned this week. Despite the need for yet more maintenance, we had a lovely Sunday afternoon aboard, enjoying the mild temperatures and gentle breeze. Good beer helped, too!


Ahh Joker.. Let's hope you don't have a kidney infection but if you do, Mom's on top of it! ? for you Joker!
Lucy, Dan says the same thing about our boat but we sure do love the time we've spent on it. Dakota was our Skipper for 13 years. Lots of memories to hold dear! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Life is good!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Saying hello to Joker, and to you! I think of you guys often.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This has been a tough week. Joker's back legs are not doing well and he has fallen hard a few times. It just breaks my heart to see him struggle, so tomorrow morning we're going in for an adequate injection. The shots make him vomit, so I'm going to ask our veterinarian if there is anything we can do to help him with that. I was trying to give him a rest from those injections, but he has lost too much quality of life with the leg issues and I can't let this go on.

Results from the urine culture are not back yet, though we were initially told it would only take a couple of days. I guess this is positive news...if the lab folks have found something, then perhaps they will also be able to tell us how to treat it effectively. Waiting for news like this is so not my best skill, especially when my boy is not well.

My BF has come a long way for a man who never liked dogs before he met mine. Last night he told me that he didn't realize how much he loved my Charlie until we had to say goodbye. Now he knows how much he will miss Joker when the time comes and he worries along with me, aching to see our boy not able to do the things he loves to do. Having opened his heart to three Goldens, he is a much warmer person.

Through it all, Joker continues to smile and tell me not to worry. He enjoys romps with Sunny and being on the back deck with us. Today should be lovely and I hope to spend some lazy time with him. Sunny keeps me laughing, which she knows is her job. If she thinks I'm sad, she will give me a "toe job" or come put her nose across my keyboard and tell me to come into the moment with her. Good dog!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Sorry to hear Joker is struggling with his legs, it is so hard watching them slow down and seeing all the other changes that come with their senior years. So pleased, however that he still reminds you he is a happy boy in so many other ways. Plan something nice for his upcoming 14th!. Hugs sent to you all and good luck at your vets visit tomorrow x


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> This has been a tough week. Joker's back legs are not doing well and he has fallen hard a few times. It just breaks my heart to see him struggle, so tomorrow morning we're going in for an adequate injection. The shots make him vomit, so I'm going to ask our veterinarian if there is anything we can do to help him with that. I was trying to give him a rest from those injections, but he has lost too much quality of life with the leg issues and I can't let this go on.
> 
> Results from the urine culture are not back yet, though we were initially told it would only take a couple of days. I guess this is positive news...if the lab folks have found something, then perhaps they will also be able to tell us how to treat it effectively. Waiting for news like this is so not my best skill, especially when my boy is not well.
> 
> My BF has come a long way for a man who never liked dogs before he met mine. Last night he told me that he didn't realize how much he loved my Charlie until we had to say goodbye. Now he knows how much he will miss Joker when the time comes and he worries along with me, aching to see our boy not able to do the things he loves to do. Having opened his heart to three Goldens, he is a much warmer person.
> 
> Through it all, Joker continues to smile and tell me not to worry. He enjoys romps with Sunny and being on the back deck with us. Today should be lovely and I hope to spend some lazy time with him. Sunny keeps me laughing, which she knows is her job. If she thinks I'm sad, she will give me a "toe job" or come put her nose across my keyboard and tell me to come into the moment with her. Good dog!
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


So very sorry to hear what Joker is going through. Praying for him and you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am sorry Joker is having some tough times. I hope the Adequan injection will help him. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you all have a good weekend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry t hear Joker is having some problems. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your special boy. 

Dogs, goldens in particular, sure have a way of coming into our hearts and making us better people.


----------



## dborgers

A pre-Adequan shot of Cerenia should help prevent nausea. That's what they gave Andy before chemo, and it worked.

I'll bet Joker will feel a lot better after the Adequan injection and be walking around much better


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear Joker is struggling a little. It really is so sad to see them slowing down. I hope he gets on okay the vets tomorrow, and that the injection gives him a little boost. Keep having fun Joker and enjoying the sunshine with Sunny and your lovely family 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers, everyone.



dborgers said:


> A pre-Adequan shot of Cerenia should help prevent nausea. That's what they gave Andy before chemo, and it worked.
> 
> I'll bet Joker will feel a lot better after the Adequan injection and be walking around much better


This is a good suggestion, Danny. I was thinking about Cerenia and wonder whether our vet keeps it. I will certainly ask. 

Last fall Joker was similarly limited in his activities and seemed very fragile. A few adequate injections turned that around quickly, so I am optimistic that we will see a quick reversal again. 

Now I know that these injections will be for the rest of my boy's life. I hope I spend a lot of money on adequate.


----------



## hubbub

I will always know that Adequan has given Hannah so much more quality than I could have imagined. As the duration between injections grew smaller, I had no issues with it. Her comfort brought me comfort. I know you understand this. 

I'm forever thankful that our Dermatologist suggested it and took the time to have her seen by the Orthopedist who wrote the prescription.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hoping the adequan helps Joker. It always helped Tiny and Toby a lot. 
Can you give the shots sub-Q at home?


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Hoping the adequan helps Joker. It always helped Tiny and Toby a lot.
> Can you give the shots sub-Q at home?


Joker gets the shots in the muscles of his back legs - something I know that I couldn't do. I'm needle-shy and not sure I could do sub-Q, but I managed it for Sabrina a time or two. It's amazing what we can do when we decide we must do it to help a being we love.


----------



## Karen519

*Adequan*

Adequan helped our Munchkin and our Smooch, too!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry Joker is having this problem. I hope the shots help. Thinking of you


----------



## caseypooh

Lucy, we have a wonderful center called Healing Paws. They do all kinds of accupuncture, our trainer last night mentioned them. He started taking his 15 year old there last week and says it's unbelievable. My vet recommended them as well, please think about it for Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have just come home from seeing our vet. Joker got a dose of Cerenia and then his Adequan injection. I hope the Cerenia keeps my boy from getting nauseated by the Adequan, as he has the last several times he had the injections.

We also came home with K/D prescription food for my boy - a bag of the kibble and a case of the canned. The test results came back with no sign of infection, but the protein/creatinine ratio is high. Given his age, I guess having his kidneys begin to fail is... just the way it is. My beloved Sabrina was only 3 years old when she was diagnosed with kidney disease. With her, my secret weapon was chicken broth mixed with water to keep her drinking enough. I think we will stock up on the broth again. I'm sure Sunny will be delighted to help Joker with it. 

Next week I will get Joker in for another round of x-rays to monitor for stone formation and we will also go back for another Adequan injection. Seeing our vet every week is expensive, of course, but that one-mile trip makes a huge difference for my boy and we know we can stay on top of everything.

The bid came in from my favorite contractor to build a ramp for Joker to get off and on the back deck. It will be a long ramp and I'm glad to have it built and installed by professionals, who will apply a non-skid surface and half-round cleats every 6 inches. With luck, they will build the ramp and make some other repairs before the end of this month. 

My boy smiles, does his carpet-as-napkin face cleaning, and dances on his back to celebrate life. Sunny chases her tail and then crab-walks after she catches it, clearly showing that she knows her job is to make me laugh. With so much celebration going on around us, we would be foolish not to join the party!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> Lucy, we have a wonderful center called Healing Paws. They do all kinds of accupuncture, our trainer last night mentioned them. He started taking his 15 year old there last week and says it's unbelievable. My vet recommended them as well, please think about it for Joker.


Thanks for this suggestion. There are several places near here that have a canine acupuncture practice. I'll see what I can find out about them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am a big believer in acupuncture for our seniors. I hope you find a good one for Joker. We are fortunate our vet specializes in rehab and acupuncture. She has an underwater treadmill for her patients. With respect to commercial chicken broth, please keep an eye out for onion powder in the ingredients. I cannot find any without it and resorted to making my own, salt free too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> I am a big believer in acupuncture for our seniors. I hope you find a good one for Joker. We are fortunate our vet specializes in rehab and acupuncture. She has an underwater treadmill for her patients. With respect to commercial chicken broth, please keep an eye out for onion powder in the ingredients. I cannot find any without it and resorted to making my own, salt free too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are very lucky to have a vet so well equipped and forward looking!

Thanks for the reminder about onion powder. I will probably work from chicken base. Google research turned up a few that look promising from the standpoint of ingredients. The best of them look to be Minor’s Chicken Base Low Sodium No Added MSG and Das Dutchman Essenhaus Chicken Base (gluten free, no MSG), but it may take a call or email to be sure they aren't hiding onion or mushroom ingredients under the rubric of "natural flavors."


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Sunday morning, everyone. :wavey:

I have much to celebrate this morning. Last week was the rare week when I didn't have a vase of roses from my BF to admire, the flower shop having closed extra days for the Independence Day festivities. To my surprise, yesterday my guy came home with a dozen lovely red roses to make up for the omission last week. I'm a lucky lady. 

Yesterday afternoon we took the boat for a shakedown cruise and had a lot of fun being on the water. It is one of the few activities that let us both relax deeply and we have missed it. Yesterday the combination of weather, the condition of the boat and the health of all concerned finally came together to let us take a real cruise for the first time in almost three years. Such fun! We hope to take her out every weekend while the weather is pleasant.

Not least of our celebrations is that Cerenia worked for Joker! Yesterday morning our vet sneaked a tablet into a treat before the Adequan injection and my boy kept his breakfast down. :appl: I have a box of Cerenia tablets so that we can pre-treat before the Adequan injections that will surely be a regular part of our schedule for the rest of Joker's life. I hope I would be wise to buy stock in the companies that produce these meds. 

Today promises to be hot and humid and there is a small craft advisory on the Bay, so we will probably stay at home with the fur people. They will be happy to have door service and extra ear rubs.  Joker and Sunny are napping now, like my BF, and I enjoy the quiet time.

Thanks for being with us on this Golden journey.


----------



## dborgers

Woo hoo!! Here's to Joker romping around comfortably again like a youngster


----------



## hubbub

Enjoy the day! The humidity wears Hannah out so quickly, I hope it passes for you guys soon


----------



## swishywagga

Great to hear that Joker is feeling better, give him and Sunny a special rub from me!


----------



## caseypooh

Yay Lucy! I'm so glad you found something to help Joker and happy to hear YOU had some fun for yourself.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Joker is feeling good. Have a great day 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh no. Poor Joker!! I hope this is just a bump in the road and he starts to feel better pronto! I hope he just stays still but I know goldens and that is not one if their traits. Please let us know how tomorrow goes. Will pray!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker sends slurppy kisses, bright eyes and tail wags to thank you for being with us. He seems to really like the new KD food, which is an unexpected blessing. He did a joyful back dance tonight to encourage dinner preparations and then chased his bowl around the kitchen in appreciation.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for the kisses, Joker. Glad you're feeling better 

Katie eats KD too. The only problem we have is that once in awhile she gets tired of eating the same thing, so dad or mom have to sprinkle shredded chedder cheese over the top and nuke it long enough to melt the cheese, then cool. Sometimes we mix in a little gravy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker sends slurppy kisses, bright eyes and tail wags to thank you for being with us. He seems to really like the new KD food, which is an unexpected blessing. He did a joyful back dance tonight to encourage dinner preparations and then chased his bowl around the kitchen in appreciation.


What a boy, so good to hear he's enjoying his new food and doing so well. 

I can picture him chasing his bowl around the kitchen, what a great spirit.


----------



## hubbub

My friend's golden who recently passed away also chased his bowl. 

I always took care of he and his sister when their humans were out of town and I thought it was sort of funny at first. But, after seeing him push the bowl under his sister's belly, then watch him try to make his way under her (while she ate from her own bowl) I started standing by him as he ate and kept the bowl in check with my feet. I know his sister appreciated it


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Happy Sunday morning, everyone. :wavey:
> 
> I have much to celebrate this morning. Last week was the rare week when I didn't have a vase of roses from my BF to admire, the flower shop having closed extra days for the Independence Day festivities. To my surprise, yesterday my guy came home with a dozen lovely red roses to make up for the omission last week. I'm a lucky lady.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon we took the boat for a shakedown cruise and had a lot of fun being on the water. It is one of the few activities that let us both relax deeply and we have missed it. Yesterday the combination of weather, the condition of the boat and the health of all concerned finally came together to let us take a real cruise for the first time in almost three years. Such fun! We hope to take her out every weekend while the weather is pleasant.
> 
> Not least of our celebrations is that Cerenia worked for Joker! Yesterday morning our vet sneaked a tablet into a treat before the Adequan injection and my boy kept his breakfast down. :appl: I have a box of Cerenia tablets so that we can pre-treat before the Adequan injections that will surely be a regular part of our schedule for the rest of Joker's life. I hope I would be wise to buy stock in the companies that produce these meds.
> 
> Today promises to be hot and humid and there is a small craft advisory on the Bay, so we will probably stay at home with the fur people. They will be happy to have door service and extra ear rubs.  Joker and Sunny are napping now, like my BF, and I enjoy the quiet time.
> 
> Thanks for being with us on this Golden journey.


What a lovely day! That is one of our favorite pastimes! I'm so glad the cerenia is helping Joker. It is a staple I keep handy for Dancer, and boy does it help! Please give Joker a hug and belly rub for me! You are one lucky lady - flowers every week!! Think you have a keeper!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

So happy Jokes is getting along so well. But could you spare a picture or two?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy weekend, everyone!

Yesterday was the rare perfect summer day - bright and clear, with pleasant temperatures for being outdoors and low humidity. We spent long happy hours on the back decks with the dogs.

I took Joker in for his Adequan injection yesterday morning and my poor boy tossed his breakfast soon after we came home. I must have given him the Cerenia too soon. I have to figure out the timing because he definitely needs the Adequan. I hope that we start to see improvement in his back legs soon, so that standing up is less of a struggle for him. There are times when he gazes at his sofa with longing and then lies down beside it, refusing to use the steps to get up. If I'm quick enough, I give him a lift, but he is too proud to like that kind of assistance. I remind myself that he was having similar problems last summer when we began the Adequan treatment and he improved quickly then, so there is real hope that he can regain the quality of life that we want for him.

I wrote the deposit check and signed the contract to have repairs done to the decks and get the ramp built for my boy. We also had a couple of big branches blown down across the fence, breaking a few boards. My BF made repairs to keep the dogs safe, but this also has to be attended to by a professional. 

We will have scheduling challenges while the work is done, of course, since one of us will have to be here to provide supervision and potty breaks for the dogs while they can't go out back. Sunny is my Golden watch girl and she will bark herself into a state if she thinks the contractors are here without my blessings.

Joker sends big smiles and tail wags to all his friends and Sunny reminds us all that there is nothing quite so wonderful as a doggy toe job. 

:wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> So happy Jokes is getting along so well. But could you spare a picture or two?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for caring about my boy. I have set reminders to put new batteries in my camera and capture the images that I know I will treasure for years to come. I will share, too. Promise.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> My friend's golden who recently passed away also chased his bowl.
> 
> I always took care of he and his sister when their humans were out of town and I thought it was sort of funny at first. But, after seeing him push the bowl under his sister's belly, then watch him try to make his way under her (while she ate from her own bowl) I started standing by him as he ate and kept the bowl in check with my feet. I know his sister appreciated it


Your post here brought tears to my eyes, knowing what this week has held for you. We are honored. Thank you.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Give Joker nose kisses and ear rubs for me! Thank you for your updates on Joker and Sunny. The ramp is going to be a great help and addition for both of your kids. You get the Supermom award!! :Wave: ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Joker, our gang has a message for you


----------



## Cuddysmom

Joker? Where are you??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am sitting on the back deck, listening to the cicadas sing their loud songs with abandon. Joker went indoors long ago, looking at me as if to question my sanity for being outside instead of in the air conditioned house. But it is a lovely evening and I can't bear to go indoors, even at almost 10:30. So here I sit, with my laptop, a glass of good red wine, and battery-powered candles, grateful for the mosquito netting over our patio umbrella; it keeps me from being eaten alive.

I woke early this morning and insisted that the dogs go out before their breakfast, something they seldom want to do. My reward was seeing Joker bounce up the stairs instead of hobbling up them. This tells me the Adequan is working its magic! I am so very grateful for this gift. We will continue Adequan for the rest of Joker's life. 

The contractor called today to make an appointment. I missed the call, but we will talk tomorrow and get that ramp installed soon. My boy deserves no less.

(I have not forgotten the promised photos.  )

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

> My reward was seeing Joker bounce up the stairs instead of hobbling up them. This tells me the Adequan is working its magic! I am so very grateful for this gift. We will continue Adequan for the rest of Joker's life.


And a HUGE reward that is too! 

Aw, I'm so happy it's working as you hoped it would. All of you feel better. Great!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Bounced? BOUNCED? Yesssss! Good job, old man! Keep it up. And mom? Bring me some wine! I'm running low on my Pinot...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Glad Joker is doing well and Adequan is working!!


----------



## swishywagga

I am so pleased to read that Joker is doing well, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend together x


----------



## hubbub

I will preach the gospel of Adequan for the rest of my life. I'm forever thankful to have learned about it and that it worked for my girl. 

<<Hugs to your crew>>


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> I am sitting on the back deck, listening to the cicadas sing their loud songs with abandon. Joker went indoors long ago, looking at me as if to question my sanity for being outside instead of in the air conditioned house. But it is a lovely evening and I can't bear to go indoors, even at almost 10:30. So here I sit, with my laptop, a glass of good red wine, and battery-powered candles, grateful for the mosquito netting over our patio umbrella; it keeps me from being eaten alive.
> 
> I woke early this morning and insisted that the dogs go out before their breakfast, something they seldom want to do. My reward was seeing Joker bounce up the stairs instead of hobbling up them. This tells me the Adequan is working its magic! I am so very grateful for this gift. We will continue Adequan for the rest of Joker's life.
> 
> The contractor called today to make an appointment. I missed the call, but we will talk tomorrow and get that ramp installed soon. My boy deserves no less.
> 
> (I have not forgotten the promised photos.  )
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


You should have called me! I would have had a glass of wine with you!:sly: 
Sounds like lovely "Mom" time. Joker~Brie, Dancer and I are so HaPpy the Adequan is helping you regain your swag! Yay!!
???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ok fine. I'll come over for wine, too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

After a brief cool sunny spell that we all enjoyed, hot sticky weather back with a vengeance. Joker and Sunny spend a lot of time lying on the tile floors or on top of the floor vents, hogging the cool air.

We went in for Joker's Adequan injection yesterday and also had his ears checked. Joker insists on being petted non-stop while there and left an enormous ball of fur on the waiting room floor. Happily, the staff all adore him and say they welcome the fur. 

As I suspected, his left ear was inflamed and full of black wax. Our vet cleaned out his ears and we have meds to put in both ears for a few days. I think that Sunny's well-intentioned ear licking has something to do with this...and dogs will be dogs. :uhoh:

My boy seemed a bit queasy after the Adequan, but I don't think he lost his breakfast. I'm still trying to get the timing of the Cerenia right. Last week I put in a pill pocket and later learned that's the wrong thing to do, since the pocket prevents the tablet from dissolving as fast as it should. This time I "pushed" the tablet about 20 minutes before we went to the vet. That may not be quite early enough and I'm not sure the dosage is right. Research says he should be getting 60 mg, not the 30 our vet prescribed. More research to come...

We are trying to arrange x-rays to see if my boy is forming more bladder stones. I hope to get that done this week. Finding the right balance of foods for the kidney issues and the stone formation is an ongoing exploration.

Meanwhile, Joker dances to tell me his legs feel better. He insisted on exploring his outdoor domain late last night, something he hasn't done in several weeks. He prances across the deck like a young dog, so we know Adequan is working for him. I have my fingers crossed that he will be jumping onto his sofa again in a week or two. 

Happy weekend! :wavey:


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> After a brief cool sunny spell that we all enjoyed, hot sticky weather back with a vengeance. Joker and Sunny spend a lot of time lying on the tile floors or on top of the floor vents, hogging the cool air.
> 
> We went in for Joker's Adequan injection yesterday and also had his ears checked. Joker insists on being petted non-stop while there and left an enormous ball of fur on the waiting room floor. Happily, the staff all adore him and say they welcome the fur.
> 
> As I suspected, his left ear was inflamed and full of black wax. Our vet cleaned out his ears and we have meds to put in both ears for a few days. I think that Sunny's well-intentioned ear licking has something to do with this...and dogs will be dogs. :uhoh:
> 
> My boy seemed a bit queasy after the Adequan, but I don't think he lost his breakfast. I'm still trying to get the timing of the Cerenia right. Last week I put in a pill pocket and later learned that's the wrong thing to do, since the pocket prevents the tablet from dissolving as fast as it should. This time I "pushed" the tablet about 20 minutes before we went to the vet. That may not be quite early enough and I'm not sure the dosage is right. Research says he should be getting 60 mg, not the 30 our vet prescribed. More research to come...
> 
> We are trying to arrange x-rays to see if my boy is forming more bladder stones. I hope to get that done this week. Finding the right balance of foods for the kidney issues and the stone formation is an ongoing exploration.
> 
> Meanwhile, Joker dances to tell me his legs feel better. He insisted on exploring his outdoor domain late last night, something he hasn't done in several weeks. He prances across the deck like a young dog, so we know Adequan is working for him. I have my fingers crossed that he will be jumping onto his sofa again in a week or two.
> 
> Happy weekend! :wavey:


I wonder if peanut butter wrapped Cerenia would help? That's the only way Dancer will take her meds. Dakota use to have ear wax build up and infections. The vet gave me a squeeze tube for vinegar wash; 1:2 water - white vinegar followed by 1 Clariten a day. Dakota didn't have a sister to lick his ears either.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

JeanieBeth said:


> I wonder if peanut butter wrapped Cerenia would help? That's the only way Dancer will take her meds. Dakota use to have ear wax build up and infections. The vet gave me a squeeze tube for vinegar wash; 1:2 water - white vinegar followed by 1 Clariten a day. Dakota didn't have a sister to lick his ears either..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the suggestions. Alas, I'm allergic to peanuts so we don't dare keep peanut butter. 

Joker had frequent ear problems until we put him on a grain-free diet a few years ago. That put an end to most ear and skin problems for him. The KD food has a lot of corn in it and I think that's the problem. But the grain-free foods have too much protein for my boy now, so we have to sort this out. Life is full of trade-offs and I'll take ear problems over kidney failure any day!

Thanks for being with us.


----------



## dborgers

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Alas, I'm allergic to peanuts so we don't dare keep peanut butter.


Anaphylactic shock isn't fun. I'm allergic to bee stings, so I get it.

During the time period Andy was sometimes taking 13 or 14 pills a day, we ran out of peanut butter. We had a couple different kinds of flavored cream cheese in the fridge, so I used strawberry flavored cream cheese. He gobbled it straight down. 

The reason I started wrapping them in something sort of gooey is that I could place it on the back of his tongue and he'd lick it down if not outright swallow it. 

Please give a scritch and a hug from me


----------



## Doug

Coconut oil (which is solid at room temperature) is what I'll be coating Hudson's pills in. It is super good for him and he drools for it. Apparently you can also use it for ear infections.

So glad to hear that the injections have been giving Joker relief, they did not work for Tia.
It is such a delight to see that team Joker is doing so well  
Hugs and smooches to all of you guys!!!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Alas, I'm allergic to peanuts so we don't dare keep peanut butter.
> 
> Joker had frequent ear problems until we put him on a grain-free diet a few years ago. That put an end to most ear and skin problems for him. The KD food has a lot of corn in it and I think that's the problem. But the grain-free foods have too much protein for my boy now, so we have to sort this out. Life is full of trade-offs and I'll take ear problems over kidney failure any day!
> 
> Thanks for being with us.


You know corn is causing as many problems as wheat. I am convinced it's GMO's. The older we get the less our bodies tolerate the onslaught. Life is full of trade offs..we just keep trying to do what's best for our kids. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker wants all his friend to know that life is pretty good! He spent time lying in the sun this afternoon, grinning at me and then looking away when I offered to let him come in.

Sunny, ever a countersurfing landshark, taught us that she loves fresh corn! She stole an ear.... planned for our dinner... and thoroughly stripped the kernels before devouring half the cob. Maybe this is a substitute for rawhide chews?! I'm thinking we could do a lot worse for a lot more money. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## JeanieBeth

Doug said:


> Coconut oil (which is solid at room temperature) is what I'll be coating Hudson's pills in. It is super good for him and he drools for it. Apparently you can also use it for ear infections.
> 
> So glad to hear that the injections have been giving Joker relief, they did not work for Tia.
> It is such a delight to see that team Joker is doing so well
> Hugs and smooches to all of you guys!!!!!


We do coconut oil too! Danny great suggestion for the cream cheese! I have to give Dancer Tylan powder twice a day which is very yucky! :thumbdown: Dancer said so! 
I mix it in her bowl with PB, add her food then mix it all up. I douse her pills in coconut oil or PB. Poor girl takes so much~I'm sure she'll love cream cheese for a change! Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker wants all his friend to know that life is pretty good! He spent time lying in the sun this afternoon, grinning at me and then looking away when I offered to let him come in.
> 
> Sunny, ever a countersurfing landshark, taught us that she loves fresh corn! She stole an ear.... planned for our dinner... and thoroughly stripped the kernels before devouring half the cob. Maybe this is a substitute for rawhide chews?! I'm thinking we could do a lot worse for a lot more money.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Really great to hear Joker is doing so well and enjoying life!

I hope Sunny didn't have any problems with the corn cob she ate.......


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's he doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker continues to experience the trials and joys of being my super-senior boy. When we went to his vet last weekend, I noticed that he was shedding a lot around his hips and that continued after we came home. The skin seemed irritated...an odd color...and he was licking a lot, as the Licker in Chief tends to do. :uhoh: I feared that he was forming two large hot-spots and went on the attack: fur trimmed back close to his skin so air could get in and then a liberal application of Douxo Mousse. My poor boy had to wear his cone at night, to his deep dismay. The good news is that tonight those areas are dry, the skin in looks normal, and Joker is not licking. Victory!

Joker's new ramp goes in next week and our fur-people will be spoiled by having one of us at home with them each day, taking them out front for walks and business while the decks gets a facelift in addition to the new ramp. I hope they approve of the changes to their deck. 

Sunny survived her corn-fest without evident discomfort or difficulty. However, we may be cleaning corn kernels out of dog beds for months to come. :doh: Out of the blue this week, Joker announced that he wanted to share my salad. To my amazement, he and Sunny both like lettuce, especially with a bit of ranch dressing! When he gobbled tomatoes (I love them, so this is a gift of true love!), I thought of Barb's Tiny and resolved to buy more good summer tomatoes while I can...to share, of course.

Tomorrow Joker will be 14! That number takes my breath away, but he is still going strong...policing his backyard, dancing for his dinner, and giving firm orders about door service. Go, Joker, go!!!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker continues to experience the trials and joys of being my super-senior boy. When we went to his vet last weekend, I noticed that he was shedding a lot around his hips and that continued after we came home. The skin seemed irritated...an odd color...and he was licking a lot, as the Licker in Chief tends to do. :uhoh: I feared that he was forming two large hot-spots and went on the attack: fur trimmed back close to his skin so air could get in and then a liberal application of Douxo Mousse. My poor boy had to wear his cone at night, to his deep dismay. The good news is that tonight those areas are dry, the skin in looks normal, and Joker is not licking. Victory!
> 
> Joker's new ramp goes in next week and our fur-people will be spoiled by having one of us at home with them each day, taking them out front for walks and business while the decks gets a facelift in addition to the new ramp. I hope they approve of the changes to their deck.
> 
> Sunny survived her corn-fest without evident discomfort or difficulty. However, we may be cleaning corn kernels out of dog beds for months to come. :doh: Out of the blue this week, Joker announced that he wanted to share my salad. To my amazement, he and Sunny both like lettuce, especially with a bit of ranch dressing! When he gobbled tomatoes (I love them, so this is a gift of true love!), I thought of Barb's Tiny and resolved to buy more good summer tomatoes while I can...to share, of course.
> 
> Tomorrow Joker will be 14! That number takes my breath away, but he is still going strong...policing his backyard, dancing for his dinner, and giving firm orders about door service. Go, Joker, go!!!
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Really glad to hear that Joker is still enjoying life and having lots of fun. That's so cute how he was enjoying tomatoes. I gave Sammy a little one once and he just squished it with his paw for about half an hour and then spat it out at least 20 times lol!

I hope that Joker has a wonderful 14th birthday with you and Sunny and I can't wait to hear all about his special day. What a fantastic age to get to and for him still to be living life to the full is wonderful  I love a senior dog, they're so special. Enjoy his day and if you get chance would love to see a pic of the handsome birthday boy!


----------



## lhowemt

Well happy birthday eve sir!

Love the tomatoes, i was thinking of Tiny today.

Would this help the licker in chief? So far it is going really well with pearl except I need the next size down



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

WHOOOOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOKER!!!!!!!
I have a real soft spot for our "new millennium" babies :"D
(Tia was also one.)


----------



## JeanieBeth

Happy Birthday Joker! We're celebrating right along with you! We wish you a great year of good health, treats, friends and plenty of sunny days filled with sunbathing, tennis balls, ear rubs and nose kisses! Dancer, Brie and Jeanie ????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

We wuv you Joker! ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Wishing you a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOKER!!:wavey::wavey::wavey::smooch::smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 14th Birthday Joker, have fun celebrating your big day!

Good to hear Sunny didn't have any problems with the Corn cob, I know of several dogs that have. 

The Deck improvements sound great, the ramp will make it so much easier for Joker. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Doug said:


> WHOOOOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOKER!!!!!!!
> I have a real soft spot for our "new millennium" babies :"D
> (Tia was also one.)


So was Tesia! I have the same soft spot, too. 

Happy 14th Joker!!! We are so happy to be celebrating this amazing birthday with you!! Tell your people to post some pictures please!!! :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 14th Birthday Beautiful Joker, I hope you have a wonderful day sweet boy. Barnaby isn't far behind you, that's another millennium golden to add to the list!:banana:arty::banana:arty:


----------



## dborgers

Happy Birthday Joker!!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Happy 14th birthday Joker!


----------



## HolDaisy

arty::wavey::bowl:Happy 14th Birthday beautiful Joker!! :banana::jester:arty:

Have a great day with Sunny and your lovely family, hope you get lots of extra special treats!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy 14th Birthday Joker. I hope you're having a wonderful time!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happiest Birthday wishes to you Joker on your 14th milestone


----------



## TheZ's

Joker, hope you had the happiest of Birthdays.

eta: Maybe this thread needs an amended title? "Joker at 14"


----------



## Cuddysmom

Happy belated birthday, you old boy!!!! What presents did he get? Please give him 2 treats and 3 ear rubs from aunt Karen. What an amazing accomplishment! Lucky mutt!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

On no Joker....I missed your Birthday. ...hope it was a great one and hoping you have a few more.good ones to come!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh no, I missed the birthday, too. Happy, happy birthday Joker!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy belated 14th Birthday, Tucker!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

Happy belated birthday Joker! I know you had a great day, we'll celebrate all month!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Argh! I missed this VIB (very important birthday), too! Very happy belated birthday, Joker!! I hope you had a great day!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Sunday!

Joker grins and wags about all the birthday wishes and affection!  We all like the idea of celebrating his 14th birthday all month long, especially since Friday and yesterday were very busy for his people. He got lots of attention, but never quite enough. His dietary restrictions limit the treats we can give, but our belated party today is likely to involve tomatoes, peaches, cantaloupe and vanilla ice cream. Next month we get to celebrate his gotcha day at the beach!

My boy's real birthday gift will come this week when contractors install his ramp off the back deck, complete with low sides to keep his feet from slipping off, as well as non-skid surface and cleats for added traction. They will also install a new handrail to help the human members of the family be more stable on the stairs beside the ramp so that we can assist our boy more safely, especially during the winter when it is sometimes slippery on those steps. The ramp will be under the eave of the house, where we hope that ice will be less of an issue for Joker.

Pictures really are forthcoming. Promise!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Thalie

I am very late but want to add my wishes for Joker's Birthday. Have wonderful party today with all the yummies that are good for your, sweet boy.

What a wonderful birthday present for Joker ! That ramp will give him so much more ease of motion.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Have a wonderful year, sweet Joker!!:wave:
TUCKER AND TONKA send sloppy kisses!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Happy, Happy Birthday sweet man :smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Photos!*

At long last, here are some new photos of my dynamic duo. The first is Joker at his beloved water bowl on the back deck. He won't look at the camera, try as we will. The second is of Sunny and Joker together and watching over me. The last is of Sunny, making eyes at my BF, better known as her dad. They send sloppy kisses and Golden fur balls to all their friends! :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like Joker had some lovely special treats for his big day. Thanks for the recent pics of your beautiful duo. Joker is such a sweet, gentle, handsome boy and Sunny is just so pretty! Sammy sends golden kisses right back to them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your distinguished and handsome Joker and beautiful Sunny, what a sweet face she has.
Joker looks really great.


----------



## lhowemt

What sweethearts! No way is he 14?!?! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Um, pretty sure you have the cauuuuutest golden babies ever!! Mr. Joker really doesn't look 14!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Great pictures! He is doing amazing for 14.


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> At long last, here are some new photos of my dynamic duo. The first is Joker at his beloved water bowl on the back deck. He won't look at the camera, try as we will. The second is of Sunny and Joker together and watching over me. The last is of Sunny, making eyes at my BF, better known as her dad. They send sloppy kisses and Golden fur balls to all their friends! :wavey:


Yay! He kids! Joker looks good! Love his white feet, mom! ?
Sunny is so pretty. I see why you called her Sunny. ?
I imagine the work is starting on the deck. Hope the kids and you are not being too upended by the construction. Can't wait to see the pictures. Joker and Sunny are going to love it! 
You're such a good golden parent~as is your BFF! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

I was off the grid for a wonderful weekend wedding in St. Michaels MD. Had I known, I could have stopped by with Skyler and Cooper to help celebrate! I think his 14th officially make him royalty, so please give Sir Joker smoooches from our crew!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hello again, friends.

Joker sends big grins for all the comments about his youthful appearance. His steps are a bit slow, his hearing is decidedly selective, and his eyes are a bit dim, but he lights up my heart with his grin over and over again. He has become quite a mooch and I begin to wonder if my dinner will ever really be my own again. 

Sunshine Girl appreciates all the attention. When she was little, the breeder discovered that she had contracted tendons in all four feet, which left her with flat feet. Without this condition, she would have been "pick of the litter." With it, there was discussion of ending her life. But a wise vet told the breeder to find her a home where there would be few demands on her. Instead, she is an imperial whirlwind, demanding that the whole world must obey her commands, just like her feet do.

The contractors began their work today, replacing deck boards that had begun to splinter. By Friday, the back deck will be a much safer place for all of us...especially Joker. Meanwhile, the fur-kids are enjoying having an obedient two-legged servant working from home and thus available for front-yard walks and other on-leash adventures. My sweet BF was here today and says they were relatively gentle with him. Tomorrow and Thursday, the fur-kids have me to supervise. We will take a break tomorrow to get Joker in for another Adequan injection, which he really needs.

Friday Joker will for for another round of x-rays to check for formation of bladder stones. We hope that is no longer a problem, but we will probably being doing quarterly x-rays for the rest of my boy's life to be sure. I hope that the King of My Heart, royal indeed, will be lighting up my life with his big grin for years to come.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!*



GoldensGirl said:


> Hello again, friends.
> 
> Joker sends big grins for all the comments about his youthful appearance. His steps are a bit slow, his hearing is decidedly selective, and his eyes are a bit dim, but he lights up my heart with his grin over and over again. He has become quite a mooch and I begin to wonder if my dinner will ever really be my own again.
> 
> Sunshine Girl appreciates all the attention. When she was little, the breeder discovered that she had contracted tendons in all four feet, which left her with flat feet. Without this condition, she would have been "pick of the litter." With it, there was discussion of ending her life. But a wise vet told the breeder to find her a home where there would be few demands on her. Instead, she is an imperial whirlwind, demanding that the whole world must obey her commands, just like her feet do.
> 
> The contractors began their work today, replacing deck boards that had begun to splinter. By Friday, the back deck will be a much safer place for all of us...especially Joker. Meanwhile, the fur-kids are enjoying having an obedient two-legged servant working from home and thus available for front-yard walks and other on-leash adventures. My sweet BF was here today and says they were relatively gentle with him. Tomorrow and Thursday, the fur-kids have me to supervise. We will take a break tomorrow to get Joker in for another Adequan injection, which he really needs.
> 
> Friday Joker will for for another round of x-rays to check for formation of bladder stones. We hope that is no longer a problem, but we will probably being doing quarterly x-rays for the rest of my boy's life to be sure. I hope that the King of My Heart, royal indeed, will be lighting up my life with his big grin for years to come.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Wow! Your house sounds like a busy place. It will be nice when the deck is finished. Will be thinking of Joker and his vet trip on Friday. Give a big kiss and hug to Sunshine Girl, too, she sounds like a sweetheart!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

He's gonna rock that X-ray. I just know it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

Oh my gosh Lucy! Sir Joker is so handsome! And Sunny is pure sweetness. He looks so wonderful, please adopt me so I look like him when I'm his age!


----------



## SandyK

Happy belated birthday Joker!!! I bet you are going to love the new deck when it is done!!


----------



## hubbub

Awww, Joker, I'm sorry that I missed your 14th Birthday  

But...Happy (belated) Birthday to you!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker asked me to let everyone know that around here birthdays are celebrated for at least a month.  He really appreciates all good wishes and recognition of his Super-Senior royal status.

Today the carpenters finished with the ramp, new deck boards, and fence repairs. It has been chaotic, but we look forward to having everything in good shape. It will be about 3 months before the new paint goes on, including the non-skid finish on the ramp. Until then, we will be very gentle with new wood. The ramp is steeper than I'd like and it will take some getting used to for the dogs, but I think we will wait for that non-skid finish before we do any training on it.

Tomorrow morning I take Joker in for x-rays to determine whether he is forming more bladder stones. If so, we want to have them flushed out before they reach the point of requiring surgery again. I may also have the vets check my sweet boy's back legs to make sure that arthritis is his only problem there.

Joker has become quite a royal senior, ignoring commands he doesn't want to hear and moving his nose far to close to Mom's plate...knowing full well that he can get away with pretty much anything as long as he keeps smiling. I really want to catch a new photo of his grin so everyone can see it.

After three days of having the back yard occupied by carpenters making loud noises, Sunny was simply beside herself and gave us multiple indoor zoomies tonight. Good grief! Such a bundle of energy! :uhoh: The lamps are still intact and nobody was injured, so I guess all is well. 

Thanks for being with us again. :wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom

I like it! So our boys get to celebrate their month together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Joker's Vet visit went well, looking forward to your update. 

The deck and ramp sound fantastic, I know it will make things so much easier for Joker and enjoyable for you all. 

These Seniors are so very special.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Good Sunday morning, everyone.

Joker and Sunny are sound asleep, recovering from their morning romp. We are letting sleeping dogs lie. 

This has been a veterinary week, though mostly in a good way. Wednesday I took Joker in for his Adequan injection. We finally have the Cerenia timing right: he needs it immediately after the injection, preferably before we leave the vet's property. If we do that, my boy doesn't lose his breakfast and endure the distress of severe nausea. Friday I took him for x-rays to monitor for stone formation and Saturday we followed up with our regular vet, as well as getting another Adequan injection. Our vet thinks he sees traces of new stones forming in Joker's bladder, which is not what we hoped for. We agree that it is time to move to the next step in the treatment plan, which includes giving my boy potassium citrate and a diuretic, which has a 90% success rate in stopping stones from forming.

Like others on the Forum, we are rejecting nearly every dog chew that we an find...any that come from China. This week I got a couple of large knuckle bones that the dogs really enjoy. Those are messy, though, so the dogs can have them only when we're out on the back deck. We also got a couple of elk antlers, which are less popular. I may soak them in chicken broth to see if that enhances their appeal.

As I write, I glance up now and then to see the half dozen red roses my sweet BF brought home Friday evening. They always make me smile.  

My sweet man had a bit of good news about his boat: the reason the air conditioning wasn't working was simply a switch being in the wrong position. :doh: He feels silly for not noticing that, but it sure beats an expensive repair. The refrigerator is another matter: the repairman recommended replacing it. That's no small challenge, given that the model on the boat now is no longer made and the model suggested as a replacement won't fit through the entrance without practically dismantling the boat. With a bit of research, we found a model that we think will do the trick. My BF finally agreed that instead of trying to do it all himself, the right thing to do is let his repairman order and install the refrigerator. We also have to find out why the engines are skipping. :uhoh: More research tells me we may just have water in the gas and that will resolve itself. All of this after paying more than $5K for repairs just a week ago. Hmmm. He's right: a boat is a hole in the water that you pour money into! 

We have lovely weather this weekend and may head towards the Bay this afternoon. Maybe next weekend we'll be able to take a cruise on the boat! :crossing

We hope everyone is enjoying this weekend and that a good week lies ahead for all.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

A good week all in all. Have a great cruise!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ahh good update! Happy the kids are doing ok and happy that BF's boat is "fixed"! Hope you 4 have an excellent week!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are enjoying a lazy Saturday, doing nothing much of anything except rubbing Golden heads and bellies and surfing the web. It has been a hectic week and we feel more than due some goofing off.

My sweet BF once again brought me beautiful red roses yesterday. I glance up to look at them now and again, always with a smile of delight. 

The work on the house is now on hold until the new boards on the back deck have time to weather a bit. We were glad when the roofers departed late yesterday. Luckily they only had an hour or so of work to do, dealing with popped nails and caulking, but the noise was a nuisance. Sunny was beside herself, barking at every footstep on the roof. She is quite the watchdog. In late October or early November the deck will be cleaned, sanded and painted. A non-skid ingredient will be added to the pain for the ramp and the stairs. After that is in place, I will add some rubber treads and we will begin serious training about use of the ramp. Then we hope to be done with house repairs for a while. The next major project will be removing a couple of trees that are not in good shape, but we will wait for the leaves to fall first.

Meanwhile, weekly Adequan injections continue for Joker and we are ever so grateful that Cerenia prevents the tummy upset that made him so miserable right after recent injections. My boy continues to charm everyone he encounters, smiling and dancing for treats. He has become quite the HRH, insinuating that every bite I eat has been stolen from him :uhoh: and that I must get up and provide door service instead of expecting him to use the automatic dog door installed for his benefit. 

This week we settled down for some serious combing and I removed a puppy from Joker... or at least enough fur to make a puppy or two. His thick undercoat fills a sizable trash can! One would think he hadn't been groomed or brushed in years, which is definitely not the case.

Joker and Sunny send everyone good wishes for the weekend. We hope your weather is as splendid as ours! :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Am so pleased to read your update and it's wonderful to hear that Joker continues to do well. Sending hugs to your senior boy from ours, have a great weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear that Joker is continuing to do well and his wrapping you around his senior paws regarding stealing food and door service  Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Great updates! Sure hope Joker's handsome body stops making the bladder stones and he gets back to feeling like his young wonderful self! I bet your loving the peace and quite and the deck once again. I'm sure the roses were the icing on the cake! Well done BFF! Give Joker and Sunny an ear rub, treat and nose kisses for us! ???


----------



## dborgers

> He has become quite the HRH, insinuating that every bite I eat has been stolen from him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that I must get up and provide door service instead of expecting him to use the automatic dog door installed for his benefit.


I hope you're also spooning water in his mouth. HRH shouldn't have to lean down and lap it up, now should he?


----------



## GoldensGirl

JeanieBeth said:


> ...I'm sure the roses were the icing on the cake! Well done BFF! ...


The roses are a weekly "surprise" from my BF. When we met, he brought me one long-stemmed red rose and he has continued the tradition every weekend ever since...going on 8 years now. There are very few times that I don't have roses to enjoy. Sometimes 6...sometimes 12... occasionally more than that. I am very spoiled.


----------



## hubbub

My neighbors had the nonskid additive added to their concrete stain for their back patio and they love it. I'm so glad the Adequan injections continue to help Joker!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldensGirl said:


> The roses are a weekly "surprise" from my BF. When we met, he brought me one long-stemmed red rose and he has continued the tradition every weekend ever since...going on 8 years now. There are very few times that I don't have roses to enjoy. Sometimes 6...sometimes 12... occasionally more than that. I am very spoiled.



You are one very lucky lady, enjoy every minute of it. 

Really great to hear Joker continues to do so well.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Is your boyfriend single?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Is your boyfriend single?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's mine all mine, girlfriend.  But we could try to clone him...or maybe have him give lessons!

:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldensGirl said:


> He's mine all mine, girlfriend.  But we could try to clone him...or maybe have him give lessons!
> 
> :wavey:


If he's giving lessons, my DH will definitely be on the list to attend.........


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hey Joker. What's shaking buddy??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Hopefully at least a tail a wiggling


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Stopping in to say Hi to Joker and hope you both have a wonderful day!
That is so sweet about the roses!!


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of Joker too


----------



## HolDaisy

GoldensGirl said:


> He's mine all mine, girlfriend.  But we could try to clone him...or maybe have him give lessons!
> 
> :wavey:


I think you need to send him over to the UK to give some lessons to the men over here haha!

Sending Joker (and Sunny) hugs


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for checking on my boy, friends. He sends a big grin and happy wag of his tail your way. :wavey:

This evening I came home to that lovely sight: Joker was on his feet, bouncing and wagging with delight to see me! It has been a while since he did that with any ease, so I am thrilled and honored. He is getting around a lot better this week, as the Adequan is clearly working for him once again. The stairs are not so daunting and getting to his feet is not such a challenge. This is very good to see!

Not so good are his latest urinalysis results. On a scale where anything higher than 0.4 is cause for concern and immediate medical intervention, Joker's protein level is at 3.0 or higher. Proteinuria. The special diet has made no difference whatsoever, which has our veterinarian very worried for my boy. My research indicates that this can be a sign of life-threatening nephritis. There are many possible causes, but when we see the vet this week, we will check Joker's blood pressure and test once again for tick-borne diseases.

Joker also continues to form calcium oxalate stones in his bladder, though they are very small at this point. We are starting him on potassium citrate this week in hopes of raising the PH of his urine and helping him excrete more oxalates in his feces so the stones don't form so readily. A new food has also been prescribed, so that transition is in progress. 

My job now...and it isn't so easy... is to celebrate every day with Joker and not give him any hint that I am worried sick about him. Everyone who has been in this place knows the challenge of living in the moment with them.

Every bouncing step is priceless, every back-dance a thrill, and every dance for dinner makes my heart sing. We are not done yet, Joker!


----------



## lhowemt

Bouncy bouncy bouncy pups!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Joker, Joker, Joker. I'll bet you are a sight for sore eyes bouncing around for your mom!! Brie and I hope your food is better than the last one and works on raising those PH levels. Big hugs to you and Sunny..feel better handsome boy. ?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Joker sees an obstacle and pees on it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy weekend, everyone!

Joker and Sunny want me to tell you how great it is to have their people at home most of the day. Friday we had contractors here again, replacing a patio door and handling some minor repairs. That meant I spent all day on dog duty, providing breaks and trying to keep my whirlwind Sunny out of the work area. She is quite an escape artist and felt a need to supervise the workmen.

Joker saw his vet again yesterday for another Adequan injection. I also asked them to recheck for Lyme and to check Joker's blood pressure, since these two things are closely linked to proteinuria. The Lyme test was within normal bounds, thank heavens, but Joker's blood pressure was dangerously high. Some of that is doubtless "white coat hypertension" - the elevated blood pressure that results from anxiety over being at the vet's. But even accounting for that, my boy's blood pressure was way up there. This morning we started him on Enalapril, which ought to bring his blood pressure down and help reduce the proteinuria, among other things.

While researching canine hypertension, I learned that it can cause weakness in the back legs. So many of our seniors have this problem and I wonder if elevated blood pressure might be a factor. Hypertension can also cause blindness, sometimes suddenly. The more I learn about this, the more I think seniors should have their blood pressure checked regularly.

Joker really likes his new Science Diet U/D food. It surely didn't hurt that I mixed in a couple of slices of ripe tomato to add interest. We will also start him on potassium citrate to help increase the PH of his urine and bind with oxylates, both of which should reduce stone formation. This means more blood tests, given potential interaction with the Enalapril. There's also the fact that the U/D food has potassium citrate in it and we don't want him to have a potassium overload.

Today we will stick close home and enjoy the brilliant sunshine today and tomorrow, though perhaps mostly from air conditioned comfort. Even the likely thunderstorms won't trouble us. Sunny is under my feet - literally - and Joker is sleeping nearby. We are a happy pack!

Happy Labor Day weekend to all of our friends in the USA and thanks to everyone for being with us again. :wavey:


----------



## SandyK

Interesting facts about blood pressure. Thanks for sharing!! I hope you enjoy Labor day!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

"Super senior Joker", indeed he is, great title change.

The info about High Blood pressure in dogs is really interesting, thanks for sharing. Hope the meds help Joker. He's lucky to have such a loving and caring Mom. 

Hope you all have an enjoyable and relaxing Holiday today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope the hypertension med helps Joker! We started our Toby on another hypertensive med at the insistence of his ophthalmologist before his cataract removal surgery. Amlodipine is the name I believe. His pressures were always high in the vet office and we did some home monitoring, with a canine pressure machine the vet lent us, and they were borderline. The eye surgeon said that some of the hypertension medications actually help relieve eye inflammation and are protective of the retinas. He never had any side effects and his pressures are now normal on the medication, if we can get him to relax at the vet clinic before we take it. We could never figure out the underlying cause for the hypertension- his kidney values were all fine and he didn't have any tick borne diseases. Anyway, every 3 months I go to the pharmacy (human) and pick up his k9 prescription, which is on the generic drug plan so we save!


----------



## Lennap

GoldensGirl said:


> but Joker's blood pressure was dangerously high. Some of that is doubtless "white coat hypertension" - the elevated blood pressure that results from anxiety over being at the vet's. But even accounting for that, my boy's blood pressure was way up there. This morning we started him on Enalapril, which ought to bring his blood pressure down and help reduce the proteinuria, among other things......
> 
> Joker really likes his new Science Diet U/D food. It surely didn't hurt that I mixed in a couple of slices of ripe tomato to add interest. We will also start him on potassium citrate to help increase the PH of his urine and bind with oxylates, both of which should reduce stone formation. This means more blood tests, given potential interaction with the Enalapril. There's also the fact that the U/D food has potassium citrate in it and we don't want him to have a potassium overload.


 When I read your earlier post about Proteinuria I thought perhaps enalapril. Remy has a protein losing kidney disorder - When you quoted the protein level in his urine, was that actual protein or was it UPC? At one point Remy's UPC was as high as 5.3 - but we are stable now at around .9 (we'll take it!). 

I do have one question - what is U/D for, I am not familiar. Remy is on Hills KD (kidney diet) - the goal with kidney patients is to reduce the amount of phosphorous pushed through the kidneys. So it contains easily digested proteins like egg whites vs beef.

I will keep everything crossed and say prayers that Joker remains his happy bouncy self - such a blessing to have him hit 14!

Hugs


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are on extended dog duty today, providing extra door service and frequent refills of water bowls. I might even fish out the dogs' swimming pool later and let them have a cooling splash, though it is so hot and humid today that I'm not sure we humans can stand to be outdoors long enough to let them do justice to the pool.

Joker feels good this morning! His eyes are bright and he looks happy. It's fun to see him bounce up the stairs to the deck instead of struggling and pausing every few steps. It might be wishful thinking, but I believe the enalapril is already helping to get more blood to his back legs and restore some of his strength. He is also panting less and his breathing seems easier. Hurray!!!



Lennap said:


> When I read your earlier post about Proteinuria I thought perhaps enalapril. Remy has a protein losing kidney disorder - When you quoted the protein level in his urine, was that actual protein or was it UPC? At one point Remy's UPC was as high as 5.3 - but we are stable now at around .9 (we'll take it!).
> 
> I do have one question - what is U/D for, I am not familiar. Remy is on Hills KD (kidney diet) - the goal with kidney patients is to reduce the amount of phosphorous pushed through the kidneys. So it contains easily digested proteins like egg whites vs beef.
> 
> I will keep everything crossed and say prayers that Joker remains his happy bouncy self - such a blessing to have him hit 14!
> 
> Hugs


When my vet mentioned possible glomular issues, I thought of Remy and your long battle to get a diagnosis. He is lucky to have you fighting for him. One report I have seen said that over 90% of dogs with chronic renal failure have systemic hypertension, so it doesn't surprise me that you would know about enalapril.

The protein numbers are what was quoted to me and I have not seen a written report, so I'm not sure of the units. Probably UPC, though. The first test was done by the vet, but then we sent a sample to a professional lab for further evaluation. We monitor protein, PH, crystal formation, and blood in his urine, along with signs of infection. The tests will be at least monthly until we have things under control.

The U/D formula is for reducing stone formation. This is important for Joker, given surgery in April to remove bladder stones. Recent x-rays and urinalyses show that he is forming stones again - almost certainly the calcium oxalate stones that he had before. U/D is even lower in protein that K/D and contains potassium citrate, which helps to block calcium oxalate stone formation. Not many places carry the U/D, but we found it at PetSmart/Banfield.

Please keep those prayers and good wishes flowing to my boy. :wavey:


----------



## JeanieBeth

Checking in on Mr. Joker this morning. You made our day Joker. Glad the enalapril is kicking in, working and you're spring in your step is back! Stay cool and enjoy Labor Day!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I never knew dogs could get hypertension. Poor old man! I'm sorry to hear that but he sounds like a fighter. KEEP IT UP, JOKER!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Glad to hear he is enjoying tomatoes


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> I never knew dogs could get hypertension. Poor old man! I'm sorry to hear that but he sounds like a fighter. KEEP IT UP, JOKER!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You know, this evening the "poor old man" did a back dance celebrating life that must have lasted 15 minutes! 

Like you, I didn't know dogs could suffer from hypertension, let alone what damage it could cause, but I feel so very blessed that we learned in time that the knowledge may make a difference for the Best Dog in the World. He has bounced up stairs multiple times today and continues to tell me that life is GOOD!

Thanks for being with us on this journey of discovery. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is not having a very good start to the week. Since I last posted here, he has developed a hotspot on his left elbow and his ears are full of black wax again. We are also medicating his belly, where the groomers clipped him to close and left razor burn that he gnawed at. We are treating all of these with Animax and beginning to see some improvement.

The hypertension was slightly better when we saw the vet on Saturday, but it is still way high. I worry most about the impact on his kidneys...even more than about the bladder stones. We will do another urinalysis this weekend, as well as checking his blood pressure again. 

My boy began refusing his breakfast or eating only part of it, so we are now mixing half KD and half UD, hoping to get back to a mixture he will eat. These foods are both high in corn and I think that's at the heart of his ear and skin problems. Somehow I think it may come down to cooking for the boy, if that's what it takes to get him off the corn-based prescription food. Master Mooch that he is, he has demonstrated that he would really like dinner to include lettuce and tomatoes every evening, please. 

We are hoping for a better report when we see the vet again.

Thanks for being with us.:wavey:


----------



## hubbub

Fingers, toes and cat paws crossed for you guys :crossfing

Hannah's blood pressure was also quite high. If they took it in the exam room it was always over 200! One day a tech came and sat in the waiting room with us for a while, just talking and visiting while petting Hannah. She eventually pulled out the blood pressure machine and while still talking, took Hannah's blood pressure....120. After that, they took it in the waiting room, when she was a bit calmer. 

Maybe they could try it with Joker?


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that sweet Joker hasn't had a very good start to the week. Fingers crossed that things start to improve and his appetite picks up a little. It's such a worry when they go off their food, Sammy can be a nightmare with his sometimes...especially if we've had warm weather.
Keep us posted how your handsome boy is doing and give him a gentle hug from me Sammy.


----------



## swishywagga

Keeping everything crossed that Joker starts to feel a bit better. Special prayers said and big hugs sent from my senior boy to yours x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to read Joker is having some problems. 

Hope he'll be feeling better very soon.


----------



## Helo's Mom

I think you are correct when you blame the corn for Joker's ear problems. My boy Helo had an ear infection for about 2 years. We tried all sorts of pills, topical medicine, etc. and nothing helped. It was always black and gunky and I was cleaning his ears constantly. Then...I switched food to Hill's Ideal Balance grain free. It took a few months but one day I noticed his ears weren't gunky anymore and they have been good for 6 months!! I am over the moon about this. It's also a food that doesn't give him seizures. I'm not saying Joker should be eating the Hill's food, just wanted to let you know in our case, food really affected ear health. I love hearing about your sweet old guy. I don't know how old Helo is but the vet thinks about 10. He's still very spunky and in great health with no painful joints or anything so I'm hoping for many more years with him. I hope Joker starts feeling a little better this week. (Love his name!)


----------



## JeanieBeth

You are a wonderful mom. I can only imagine your frustration. I wonder if it would be better for Joker if you see a holistic vet for a second opinion and make his food mixed with nutrients. Dancer also would not eat the Prescription foods. Her vet told me to make her food- it would be better for her but she said "mum's the word". I know with the blood pressure and bladder stones you have to be careful with diet. Perhaps adding steamed chicken may help Joker's appetite. You know what he needs. I'm continuing to send you both pawsitive thoughts and wishing for Joker's good health. (((Hugs))) Jeanie


----------



## Cuddysmom

How is he today? Is he eating?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> How is he today? Is he eating?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Joker is in his favorite spot on a tile floor, blocking my path to the downstairs bathroom and the stairs to the bedroom. I will have to step over him to leave this room, just as he intends. He danced when I went out on the back deck for a while, giving him an opportunity for extra cuddles and also to spend time patrolling the yard with me nearby. I think his vision is not so good these days, but there is nothing wrong with his nose! 

He is, in short, a typical Golden boy, denying that anything is wrong in the world except possibly that we got his food wrong, forgetting the steak and tomatoes. He eats, even if I have to hold his bowl at nose level for him. That's why I'm here, right?

Ever my psychic dog, I think he knows that his trip to the beach is not far away!

:wavey:


----------



## hubbub

<hugs to you guys> Keep dancing Joker


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear Joker is ok, twitching golden noses are always a delight!. Please give him a special cuddle from me.


----------



## dborgers

> Joker is in his favorite spot on a tile floor, blocking my path to the downstairs bathroom and the stairs to the bedroom.


Gotta be a genetic trait where they know they'll get a nice scritch or pet. The visual of him dancing put a big smile on my face. Continued good days to you and your crew


----------



## Cuddysmom

Glad to hear he's ok. Did I miss the vet update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear Joker is doing okay. A trip to the beach for him sounds wonderful, I bet he's very excited


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have good news from our vet visit today! Joker's blood pressure readings were dramatically improved - down over 30 points on systolic reading, from an average in the upper 190s to an average in the lower 160s. The diastolic reading was also better, though I don't remember the numbers. And the "mean arterial pressure" - the pressure as the blood enters organs - was also significantly better. Hurray! 

We took in a urine sample for two different tests that will monitor stone formation, proteinuria, and the impact of the enalapril on my boy's kidney and liver function. I should have the results Monday or Tuesday. :crossfing I so home the proteinuria is improved, what with the low protein diet and the drop in his blood pressure.

Joker is much happier with his food now that we are mixing KD, which he likes, 50-50 with the UD that he doesn't like. He is again eager for his meals, which we think is an important indicator of joy in life. 

The hotspot on his elbow is also much better, thanks to treatment with animax. The vet took a look and said we are doing the right thing for him.

The drama of the morning came from Sunshine Girl. Despite having 10 mg of acepromazine this morning, she was in a frenzy of excitement when my BF took her in for her rabies vaccine. She has her annual exam next month and our vet, chuckling over her energy, suggested that we double the ace beforehand. That's our bundle of energy! 

We wish everyone a joyful weekend and thank you for being with us.:wavey:


----------



## JeanieBeth

Great news all around!! Joker~ ATTA BOY!
You. Are.The. Man!


----------



## dborgers

> We have good news from our vet visit today! Joker's blood pressure readings were dramatically improved


Yeah!!! Does the heart good when our fur kids are feeling well and doing better when they have medical issues. Happy to read it! 

I got a chuckle out of reading about Sunshine Girl's exuberance too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear the vet visit went so well! Give Joker many hugs from me.


----------



## Cuddysmom

You are the man, Joker! Keep it up!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have more good news. The latest test results show some improvement in the proteinuria, with the urine protein now down to 2.6 after a few months of being above 3.0. It can take a month or two for the full effects of blood pressure meds to show up, so I expect further improvement in the next week or two. We may also increase the Enalapril if Joker's blood pressure doesn't come down more.

Later this morning Joker will get another Adequan injection and we should be able to go over the rest of the test results. We hope for further improvement in the urine crystal forming and also that there are no unwelcome kidney and liver impacts from the Enalapril. :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That is great news! Yay, Joker!


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear that gorgeous Joker continues to do well!.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are just back from today's Adequan injection. The substitute vet, whom I don't like much, was there. She did share some useful information that she learned while attending an oncology conference last week. She assures me that there are still more options to control pain when/if Adequan and Rimadyl no longer suffice. The new pain management protocol adds gabapentin into the mix with another NSAID and Tramadol, postponing the time when opiates are needed. This is a great relief as we contemplate the winter ahead.

We observed that there is a new non-skid finish on the outdoor stairs and ramp at the vet's, adding a lot of texture to a surface that is no longer slippery. This turns out to be a Rustoleum product for restoring decks. It fills the cracks in wood so that water can't get inside, as well as providing a safer surface. I'm going to investigate further, especially since our back deck is due to be painted next month.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

Hooray for good results! While Hannah did not respond well to the gabapentin, I understand that is not typical, and I hope that it helps Joker continue to enjoy his excellent life


----------



## dborgers

> The new pain management protocol adds gabapentin into the mix with another NSAID and Tramadol, postponing the time when opiates are needed.


Joker's lucky to have a mom like you  BTW, Tramadol is an opiate. Andy took them but it didn't seem to slow him down. He took longer naps, but at his age, with his body fighting off the lymphoma, that was probably normal anyway. He also took Gabapentin.

When I was a kid we used to add sand to the paint on the back porch to give a better grip during winter months. Worked pretty well.

Continued good days to Joker


----------



## Doug

Having other options is a wonderful discovery!

When Tia had slipping issues we used artificial grass as a runner along our deck. To this day we still use some of it with our outdoor furniture lounge as a rug. It turned out to be a great modern addition to our deck which the dogs really appreciated.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Excellent update! You go, old man!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Great update! Joker really is a super senior  wishing you a lovely weekend.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

What a week we have had. We took the dogs with us to Bethany Beach, where we rented a dog-friendly house with wrap around decks. The fur kids spent happy hours watching people and dogs come and go along the beach access path. They also enjoyed even more service than usual, with frequent walks and opportunities to run on the beach. 

Joker had a great time dabbling his toes in the waves, though he learned quickly that his hind legs are no match for them. Even so, his eyes were bright with joy and his whole body wagged with delight at being at the beach again. Sunny was not so fond of the ocean, but she loved romping on the sand with her dad in tow. 

We had the joy of watching and hearing a furious nor'easter that raged for almost 48 hours. My BF and I loved watching the ocean's attacks on the beach, grateful for the dune that protected the house. The dogs were a bit nervous about the howling winds and the creaking of the house, so I slept on the sofa to be near them during the worst of it. During ventures outdoors, Joker paid keen attention to the sounds and smells of the storm, though happily he didn't encourage us to take him out in the deluge.

As recommended by our vet, we gave Sunny 20 mg of acepromazine before the long trips to and from the beach. She is such a ball of energy that the calming effects were wearing off by the time we were half way home. Taking both of our vehicles served us well, making it much easier to load and unload but also giving each dog a full back seat to stretch out on. Sunny doesn't share space well, so Joker definitely benefited from this solution.

This morning's veterinary visit went pretty well, despite the fact that we got the substitute vet again. She was not very skilled with the blood pressure machine, so the results were not impressive. However, she called to let me know that she had mis-read the machine and that Joker's mean arterial pressure is down a bit more, which should have a positive effect on his proteinuria. We discussed increasing his Enalapril, which I have been holding off on. We agreed to wait at least another week since we are seeing increasing benefits from the dose he is taking. He also got is weekly Adequan injection and the vet shaved the area around his newest hot spot. My poor boy, who is The Licker in Chief, is wearing his cone again since he won't let the hot spot dry out otherwise.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like you all had a lovely time at the beach, especially Joker


----------



## hubbub

It sounds like your time was ideal, despite the storm coming through. I'm so glad to hear that you all had such a good time  I hope Joker's hotspot clears quickly!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker and Sunny*



HolDaisy said:


> Sounds like you all had a lovely time at the beach, especially Joker


Sounds like your kids had a great time!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Great updates on Joker and Sunny! Those pesky hot spots should get better as the weather cools down. I can not say it enough, you are a great mom! I know Joker and Sunny both know this too..The beach stay sounded wonderful - including the Nor' easter! We experienced one in Portsmouth, NH and York's Beach, Maine a few years back this same time, 2001. I thought Michigan blizzards were tough. A Nor' Eastern in the winter would be a blizzard I wouldn't want to reckon with! I'm sure the winds were scarey. Give Joker and Miss Sunny a big ol hug for me. Waiting for some pictures Joker - maybe a selfie or two?? ????


----------



## dborgers

> Joker had a great time dabbling his toes in the waves, though he learned quickly that his hind legs are no match for them. Even so, his eyes were bright with joy and his whole body wagged with delight at being at the beach again.


That's what it's all about!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for all your kind words of encouragement, friends.

We continue to enjoy our vacation, refusing to let it end until we must. The weekend has been spectacular, with mild temperatures and low humidity. We have spent long hours on the back deck, enjoying the gentle breeze with dogs close by. This time is especially precious to Joker, who can have his cone off when we are close enough to move his muzzle away from the infernal hot spot. It is looking much better, but it won't for long if he gets to work on it. :uhoh: Silly boy!

Yesterday the substitute veterinarian mentioned the possibility of having a diet created especially for Joker, so we can get him off the hated UD and on a food that doesn't contain corn. I have been doing research, of course, and find that the Virginia Tech vet med school offers such a program. The forms are daunting, but I am mustering my courage to tackle them. Since the prescription foods are mostly carbohydrate, I can't see why mixing rice with a canned food that Joker likes wouldn't do the trick, especially with the addition of a vitamin and mineral supplement. More to think about and discuss with our regular vet.

Thanks for your continued support. :wavey:


----------



## caseypooh

I'm so happy to see you all took some time away and that Joker and Sunny are doing good. My Casey would get hot spots every spring and fall, luckily none so far with Jessie or Jacob. Samantha is on the kitty science diet for bladder stones and so far so good. She's a little overweight though. We love Bethany, I've researched dog friendly homes but would like to know how you like your rental. Give them a hug from me.


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> We love Bethany, I've researched dog friendly homes but would like to know how you like your rental. Give them a hug from me.


It's good to hear from you again. 

All hugs and cuddles happily delivered and received! :wavey:

We like the rental house well enough that we have reserved it again for a week next fall.  By this late in the season, the properties are a bit beat up, but we have found the property management companies very quick to respond to worrisome issues.

We found this place from the local Long and Foster: Vacation Rentals Search for Bethany Beach, Ocean City, Rehoboth Beach, Ocean Pines, Dewey Beach, Lewes and Fenwick Island. If you click on the Vacation Rental Search in the yellow bar, a menu drops down that has at the bottom a choice for Pet Friendly Rentals. That's how we found the house this year. Another place that handles a lot of Bethany properties is Sandcastle Realty: Sandcastle Realty Sales at Delaware Beaches. We have also had good luck with Vacation Rentals by Owner, including renting a dog-friendly condo on very short notice after a hurricane wrecked our plans to go to Rodanthe one fall: VRBO - The Most Popular Vacation Rental Site in the US. We always invest in the hurricane insurance, which has paid for itself several times over.


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like a wonderful vacation. Just don't let it end 

I have no idea what the lyrics are (below), but I think we get the gist


----------



## lhowemt

GoldensGirl said:


> Since the prescription foods are mostly carbohydrate, I can't see why mixing rice with a canned food that Joker likes wouldn't do the trick, especially with the addition of a vitamin and mineral supplement.


I am thinking the same thing, and you might be able to use brown rice which is so much more nutritious than white. Organic may even help more too, with an older and more sensitive constitution.

I have found our girls go wild for home cooked organs too.


----------



## caseypooh

Lucy, you are so wonderful, thank you for your information. 

I've been thinking about writing Dr. fox about Samantha's food. He writes a great article for the Washington Post and seems to know a lot about home-made diets. I like his philosophy.

Have a great day today Lucy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

This morning Joker finally condescended to go outdoors and do his business, afterwards bouncing up the stairs and into the kitchen. He ate his breakfast with enthusiasm, which hasn't been the norm lately. It's good see him handle the stairs without difficulty and even better that he wanted his breakfast and perhaps asked for more. :appl: :appl: :appl:

With renal issues, nothing worries me more than refusing a meal, especially with Joker. I breathe a bit easier when he eats with gusto.

Part of his enthusiasm may relate to having his cone off. He still wants to gnaw the part of his thigh where the hot spot is, so more meds and the cone are in order. We will be so very glad when that sore heals.

Sunny continues to be her adorable self, putting her nose across my keyboard to remind me that present Golden girls are more important than the virtual world. Live in the here and now, Mom!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> This morning Joker finally condescended to go outdoors and do his business, afterwards bouncing up the stairs and into the kitchen. He ate his breakfast with enthusiasm, which hasn't been the norm lately. It's good see him handle the stairs without difficulty and even better that he wanted his breakfast and perhaps asked for more. :appl: :appl: :appl:
> 
> With renal issues, nothing worries me more than refusing a meal, especially with Joker. I breathe a bit easier when he eats with gusto.
> 
> Part of his enthusiasm may relate to having his cone off. He still wants to gnaw the part of his thigh where the hot spot is, so more meds and the cone are in order. We will be so very glad when that sore heals.
> 
> Sunny continues to be her adorable self, putting her nose across my keyboard to remind me that present Golden girls are more important than the virtual world. Live in the here and now, Mom!
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


It warms my heart to read that Joker is doing so well and couldn't agree more that there is nothing better than seeing our lovely Golden Oldies eat with enthusiasm. What fun our two boys would have together!!


----------



## hubbub

Hooray for continued adventures in life, learning and golden love! Keep it up fur-pups!


----------



## Cuddysmom

So glad he's munching! It's do worrisome when they stop 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy weekend, everyone!

We are just back from Joker’s weekly visit to his veterinarian, which turned out to be more involved than usual. The first order of business was checking my boy’s blood pressure, which is slightly improved from last week. We are pleased to see that it is still coming down, especially the mean arterial pressure that impacts his kidney function. 

After that came the weekly Adequan injection, along with a dose of Cerenia to control the acute nausea that the injection causes my boy. He was, as always, The Best Dog in the World.

Finally our good doctor turned his attention to the hot spot that Joker attends to at every opportunity. My boy now has a really weird haircut, with a large area of his thigh and abdomen clipped close so that air can get to the wound. On the bright side, it does not look as bad as the vet expected when he began to clip. He treated the whole area with an antimicrobial soap, leaving it to dry in hopes that the bitterness will deter licking, as well as giving the active ingredient more time to work. We also have amoxicillin to give Joker twice daily, a medicated bitter-tasting spray to apply in the morning when we have to leave the cone off, and more Animax to apply at night when the cone goes on. We _are_ going to get the best of this!

When we came home, Joker wanted to out for business and afterwards came bouncing up the stairs like a youngster! His eyes are bright and he has resumed his practice of greeting me at the door when I come home, tail wagging and dancing for cuddles. What makes my heart sing is that Joker is again able to jump on and off his sofa, celebrating being back in his favorite spot. Life is good!

As always, thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Happy weekend, everyone!
> 
> We are just back from Joker’s weekly visit to his veterinarian, which turned out to be more involved than usual. The first order of business was checking my boy’s blood pressure, which is slightly improved from last week. We are pleased to see that it is still coming down, especially the mean arterial pressure that impacts his kidney function.
> 
> After that came the weekly Adequan injection, along with a dose of Cerenia to control the acute nausea that the injection causes my boy. He was, as always, The Best Dog in the World.
> 
> Finally our good doctor turned his attention to the hot spot that Joker attends to at every opportunity. My boy now has a really weird haircut, with a large area of his thigh and abdomen clipped close so that air can get to the wound. On the bright side, it does not look as bad as the vet expected when he began to clip. He treated the whole area with an antimicrobial soap, leaving it to dry in hopes that the bitterness will deter licking, as well as giving the active ingredient more time to work. We also have amoxicillin to give Joker twice daily, a medicated bitter-tasting spray to apply in the morning when we have to leave the cone off, and more Animax to apply at night when the cone goes on. We _are_ going to get the best of this!
> 
> When we came home, Joker wanted to out for business and afterwards came bouncing up the stairs like a youngster! His eyes are bright and he has resumed his practice of greeting me at the door when I come home, tail wagging and dancing for cuddles. What makes my heart sing is that Joker is again able to jump on and off his sofa, celebrating being back in his favorite spot. Life is good!
> 
> As always, thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Glad that Joker can jump on the sofa!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I read often, but don't post often. Glad to hear that SS Joker is doing so well!
Just a thought, ask your vet about Domeboro for the hot spots. It's available over the counter at Walgreens. Used it recently and was SHOCKED at how well it worked!!! My vet says it's an "old time remedy" that they used to use all the time in vet school, not really sure why they don't use it so much anymore considering how well it works.
Domeboro Astringent Solution Powder Packets | Walgreens


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I read often, but don't post often. Glad to hear that SS Joker is doing so well!
> Just a thought, ask your vet about Domeboro for the hot spots. It's available over the counter at Walgreens. Used it recently and was SHOCKED at how well it worked!!! My vet says it's an "old time remedy" that they used to use all the time in vet school, not really sure why they don't use it so much anymore considering how well it works.
> Domeboro Astringent Solution Powder Packets | Walgreens


Thanks for the suggestion, Barb. It's always good to hear from you. 

Joker's hot spot already looks much better this morning and he seems to rest comfortably now. Fulfilling his role as our Licker in Chief, he keeps us ever watchful for new skin irritations, though, and adding to the collection of treatments that work is a very good thing.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I need a pic of the haircut!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> I need a pic of the haircut!!


I'll try. For now and your imagination: His right thigh is not quite clean shaven down to the knee and almost up to the hip, wrapping around to the belly. If it were hot weather, he would enjoy it. With evening temperatures in the 30's...well...maybe not quite so much.

He is, however, happy and enthusiastic about life, though not as much so about food as I would like him to be. He does not like the UD food. Period. No doubt about it. I am not willing to insist that he must eat food he dislikes... not at this point in his life. Food is a major pleasure for every being in this household and we will let it be so for Joker. He will eat the KD food with pleasure and that will have to do... at least until I experiment with rice and canned food that he likes.

Cooler weather suits us all well. Joker keeps telling me that I should sleep on the back deck, so he and Sunny can stay there, too. I'm thinking the low in the 30's suits him a lot better than it does me.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of hugs to your special boy (and Sunny), so glad to hear that he's been able to get on his sofa and that his hot spot is already starting to look a little better.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Joker is enjoying the cooler weather. I can't believe you didn't want to camp out on the back deck!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cooler weather helps everything! We are happy to know your skin is healing Joker! I bet the cooler weather is mak8ng lots of pretty leaves for you and Sunny to play in! Brie and I send you hugs and nose kisses! ???


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear that Joker is enjoying the cooler temperatures. Sending a hug to your senior boy from mine!


----------



## Cuddysmom

You probably mentioned this, but what does he eat?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> You probably mentioned this, but what does he eat?


He's eating a mix of 2/3 K/D and 1/3 UD, with about a tablespoon of TOTW Pacific Stream canned food. My boy says plainly that he would rather go hungry than eat the U/D, so we may have to drop that. At his age, he should get to enjoy his food, IMHO.


----------



## GoldensGirl

JeanieBeth said:


> ...We are happy to know your skin is healing Joker! ...???


How I wish this were still true. The Licker in Chief has been gnawing on himself, creating all sorts of new raw looking places. :uhoh: This morning I treated them with Douxo Mousse in hopes that it will help to clear up whatever is going on there besides his tongue. His vet will not be happy.

Joker has become a master of figuring out ways to make me take his cone off. First he tries to crash through the dog door and then he tells me that he urgently needs to go out. Odd since he came in 10 minutes before. But I'm a softie so I let him out and occasionally he actually does have more business to do. But afterwards he doesn't want to come inside, knowing the evil cone awaits him. And he truly does enjoy being outdoors, whether he is lying in the sun at the head of the stairs or walking his fence line with great seriousness.

He has also figured out that pill pockets have pills in them and he has begun to refuse them. This is new and unwelcome behavior from the dog who has never refused anything from my hands. Maybe he just refuses them from my BF? I guess we're going to find out soon. He has become quite the coot!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Will he catch a pill pocket if you toss it? That worked with Tiny (for a very short time...).


----------



## dborgers

> He has also figured out that pill pockets have pills in them and he has begun to refuse them.


Boy, does that ring a bell.  Andy also figured it out, so I started taking a glob of peanut butter on my finger, inserting the pill, and placing that on the back of his tongue where he'd lick and lick, but couldn't spit out the pill.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> Will he catch a pill pocket if you toss it? That worked with Tiny (for a very short time...).


Thanks for the suggestion. It's worth a try, but I don't think he sees well enough to catch anything smaller than a softball. His nose works overtime, though, so that might be all he needs to catch something in the kitchen.


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> Boy, does that ring a bell.  Andy also figured it out, so I started taking a glob of peanut butter on my finger, inserting the pill, and placing that on the back of his tongue where he'd lick and lick, but couldn't spit out the pill.


Thank, Danny. I'm allergic to peanuts and can't try it, but this might work with cream cheese.

A bigger worry today is that my boy didn't finish his breakfast or dinner yesterday. He simply doesn't like the UD food, which my BF keeps trying to include...silly man. :uhoh: Joker is as stubborn as any very senior male I have ever seen and there is no getting him to eat what he doesn't like. We are reaching a point where I know that extra pounds will buy him precious time, so I'm going to find a better way.


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you guys  I know you'll find a solution for Joker that keeps him happy - funny how when an undesired food is included it's as if the entire bowl is contaminated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I remember all too well how incredibly stubborn these Seniors can be, my Bridge boy was a prime example of it.

Since his nose is putting in over time, you might try using Braunschweiger if you haven't already. Do you know if it's available in your area? I had a really hard time finding it here when I moved to NC.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker didn't want his breakfast this morning, even though it had none of the despited UD kibble in it. And he sniffed each pill pocket suspiciously, though he did take them and I didn't find any pills on the floor. I think I'm going to try changing the order of things, so that pills come last in hopes that having them first is putting him off his food. I so hope that's the problem.

When we see the vet later this morning, we will have to discuss the diet issues. The Licker in Chief has another hot spot, this time on the other thigh, and I think the corn-based prescription foods are at the heart of the problem, aside from the fact that he dislikes them. 

We will also have yet another urinalysis done and I really fear what this one will tell me. I have already been down the path of kidney failure with a beloved dog and it is not something I want to do again. 

Prayers for Joker. Please.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prayers Joker's Vet visit goes well today, will be thinking about you and your very special boy.


----------



## hubbub

Fingers and toes crossed :crossfing

A candle lit for Joker

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all, special prayers said for your special boy and am on my way to light a candle. Come on Joker sweetie, I can hear your tummy rumbling x


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for your thoughts, prayers, and candles, friends.

I finally got Joker to eat about half a can of Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream blend, a grain-free food that he likes. I kept adding a bit more until he walked away and left a bite for Sunny. Not enough breakfast for a big dog, but better than none.

We are just back from the vet, where Joker got another new haircut. Now his left thigh has been shaved to match the right and the shaving extends around to his groin. Bless the good doctor who always makes time to care for my boy with loving compassion. We will continue with Douxo Mousse and the GenOne spray, as well as Animax and amoxicillin. I ache when the vet talks about how much he will miss Joker...some day. It is so hard to hold that thought at bay, but I try to live in the present like my boy does.

Joker is also to take Benadryl twice a day and have a cold compress every few hours. I'm a bit concerned about how the Benadryl may interact with the Enalapril and the potential for dropping his blood pressure too far, but I guess we have to give it a try and just keep close watch.

The Best Dog in the World was true to form through all of the procedures, lying quietly while the vet shaved and medicated him. He did, of course, begin trying to lick himself the minute he lay down at home. On went the cone, so he immediately headed for the dog door, telling me plainly that he was in distress. Cone off...out to poop...back inside and cone on...back to the dog door... Do we see a pattern here or what? :doh: Now a new trick. I took the cone off again and he dashed out the dog door, only to rush over to the sliding door and ask to come in again. And then dance to go back out. Silly boy!

Last night we ordered a new cone alternative, the stiff BiteNot collar that is 7 inches wide and wraps around the dog's neck, with a strap that goes around the chest behind the front legs to keep it in place. It should let my boy use the dog door, get safely up and down the stairs, and drink water to his heart's content. We just hope it also keeps him from gnawing his back end and groin. Fingers crossed! :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing

Thanks for being with us.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, silly boy indeed  Sending gobs of super positive vibes for Joker's quick recovery


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Joker's such a character, prayers his hot spots heal quickly.

Hope his new collar works out well and he's able to enjoy moving around much easier.


----------



## hubbub

Friends used the Bite Not collar with great success after their boy's surgery. I'm hoping the same for your boy and also that his appetite improves day by day.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping Joker is eating better today. Barnaby says he can share his Roast Beef and Yorkshire Pudding!. Prayers continuing for your gorgeous boy x


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today Joker has been pigging out on wet food. The current favorite is a mix of TOTW Pacific Stream canned and Science Diet U/D canned...I think we're doing about 50-50 and Joker is gobbling it down. Anything dry...not so much. Our vet has agreed with me that anything he will eat is better than doing without and mixing the regular canned food with rice is fine, especially since he gets a vitamin and mineral supplement. Alas, he tossed about 1/3 of his breakfast this morning and I'm not sure what is going on there. Maybe just too many pills...he does take a lot now, what with soloxine, Rimadyl, Enalapril, antibiotics, and potassium citrate. I have decided to hold off on potassium citrate for a while to let his tummy settle. The others seem crucial.

I need to get a look at his teeth and see if he has broken one, but it may just be sheer cootiness.  This evening he has been in full blown cycle-the-people mode - in and out and in and out and in and out... He is such a charmer that I can't be angry with him, but he has worn us out.

My boy's right hind leg is not serving him well. When I take Sunny in for her annual exam tomorrow (with 25 mg of acepromazine beforehand so she will be merely energetic :uhoh, I will mention this to our vet and ask whether a chiropractor or acupuncture might help.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hope you have a good vet check up!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are home from Sunny's annual exam. Despite 25 mg of Acepromazine given 3 hours beforehand, she put on quite a display of Excessive Greeting Disorder. She kept us all laughing, as she managed to wrap her leash around the vet's legs twice before I could get to her. :uhoh: Her check-up was clean, though we will keep watch on her elbows for an occasional limp, with x-rays in her future sometime soon.

The news for Joker was not so good.  The latest urinalyses showed that his protein is back in the ominous 3+ range after having dropped to 2.6 in August. We will increase his Enalapril to 15 mg twice daily, since his blood pressure remains higher than it should be and the proteinuria has worsened again. We are also switching him from amoxicillin to Keflex, since the former doesn't seem to have made much difference with the hot spots. Our vet agreed with me that the most important thing is to keep my boy eating and enjoying life.

We have a rainy Columbus Day holiday, so I get to stay home and watch over my Dynamic Duo and provide the very high level of service that they demand. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny and Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> We are home from Sunny's annual exam. Despite 25 mg of Acepromazine given 3 hours beforehand, she put on quite a display of Excessive Greeting Disorder. She kept us all laughing, as she managed to wrap her leash around the vet's legs twice before I could get to her. :uhoh: Her check-up was clean, though we will keep watch on her elbows for an occasional limp, with x-rays in her future sometime soon.
> 
> The news for Joker was not so good.  The latest urinalyses showed that his protein is back in the ominous 3+ range after having dropped to 2.6 in August. We will increase his Enalapril to 15 mg twice daily, since his blood pressure remains higher than it should be and the proteinuria has worsened again. We are also switching him from amoxicillin to Keflex, since the former doesn't seem to have made much difference with the hot spots. Our vet agreed with me that the most important thing is to keep my boy eating and enjoying life.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Thanks for the update on the Dynamic Duo, Joker and Sunny! They sure have a Dynamic Mom, TOo!!

We have a rainy Columbus Day holiday, so I get to stay home and watch over my Dynamic Duo and provide the very high level of service that they demand.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Joker! Fannin has been keeping me busy so I'm sorry I haven't come to check on you. I will be better I promise. Sending you lots of hugs and kisses from Atlanta. :smooch:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Many prayers...


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sending healing energy, love and prayers to sweet Joker boy.
Feel better buddy! Maybe it's time for chicken stew??


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry if this is redundant, but does Joker take a baby aspirin a day? My Toby was given one per day because of the protein in his urine. Supposed to help in some way that I can't recall.
Wish I had some amazing words of wisdom for you, but I don't. Just been there, done that, know how much it sucks. <<hugs>>


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that you've been having some extra worries with Joker lately, it does sink you heart a little when they start leaving food. It sounds like he's managing to pick out what he likes though, which is good and I'm really glad to hear that he's on top form asking to go in and outisde frequently  I'm also used to providing a similar service for Sammy. I think on average the front door must open at least 50 times a day while he decides what he wants to do! They do make you smile though dont they? Sending lots of positive vibes Joker's way and glad to hear that Sunny's annual exam went well!


----------



## Doug

Just wanted you guys to know that we have been thinking of you and have been sending you all warm fuzzies.


----------



## caseypooh

I'm here Lucy, sending you a big hug and a bigger hug to Joker. He has such a wonderful mom.


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> We are home from Sunny's annual exam. Despite 25 mg of Acepromazine given 3 hours beforehand, she put on quite a display of Excessive Greeting Disorder. She kept us all laughing, as she managed to wrap her leash around the vet's legs twice before I could get to her. :uhoh: Her check-up was clean, though we will keep watch on her elbows for an occasional limp, with x-rays in her future sometime soon.
> 
> The news for Joker was not so good.  The latest urinalyses showed that his protein is back in the ominous 3+ range after having dropped to 2.6 in August. We will increase his Enalapril to 15 mg twice daily, since his blood pressure remains higher than it should be and the proteinuria has worsened again. We are also switching him from amoxicillin to Keflex, since the former doesn't seem to have made much difference with the hot spots. Our vet agreed with me that the most important thing is to keep my boy eating and enjoying life.
> 
> We have a rainy Columbus Day holiday, so I get to stay home and watch over my Dynamic Duo and provide the very high level of service that they demand.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


I'm so glad you got to spend the holiday together. Sending you lots of hugs and hope Joker feels better with the new antibiotic.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hugs to Joker and hope that he's having a good day.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Joker update, please


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, hoping that Joker is ok and eating a little better. Wishing you all a lovely weekend!


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> Thinking of you, hoping that Joker is ok and eating a little better. Wishing you all a lovely weekend!


After being away most of this week, I look forward to a lovely weekend, thanks! We have sunshine and cool weather, in the upper 60s...just chilly enough to want a jacket when we go out. 

Joker adores fall! He wants to lie on the back deck and watch the squirrels cavort as the leaves drop around him. In about an hour we go for his next Adequan injection and a recheck of the hot spots that are slowly drying up. The new BiteNot collar works! it keeps my boy from chewing his back legs and nether regions while allowing him to use the dog door and steps and also get to water without difficulty. The one we have is a bit too wide for real comfort, so we have ordered another. When it gets here, I'll probably offer the wider one to our vet, either to use or to pass to someone who needs it.

My boy continues to eat well, provided we offer him canned food. That's best for preventing bladder stones, though not so good for his teeth. What matters most is his continued joy in life. Last night he made it clear that my ice cream bowl was properly his and he cleaned it thoroughly. Happy boy!

We made the decision to have the ramp on the back stairs taken down. It is too steep and Joker has told us that he won't use it in any case...just like he won't use the steps to get on his sofa. He will do things his way, as a male dog should. We know the time is coming when he will need help on the stairs and the HelpEmUp harness is ready when we need it. It will be easier to work with him on the stairs when the ramp isn't there, too. This is an expensive lesson, but it was worth trying.

I'll update again after we see the vet. Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

I can so relate to what you are going through. We had a ramp for the car and little stairs for the sofa but Barnaby simply refused to use either. We give him a little assistance walking up the stairs now, but like Joker he likes to do things his own way!. Am glad to hear he is enjoying his canned food and hope that your vets appointment goes well!.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is on his sofa! It makes my heart sing to see him there with his head resting on the arm, reclaiming the place that has long been his. Sunny is curled up beside him, sound asleep. All must be right with the world now.

Our vet agreed with me that we have turned the corner on the infernal hot spots. I think Keflex made the biggest difference, but there is also no question that Douxo Mousse and the BiteNot collar have made major contributions. After I took him a printout on it last week, the good veterinarian ordered some of the collars to keep in stock. This is good news for other dogs with similar issues, of whom there must be dozens in this area alone.

Joker has finally sorted out that going to see our vet is a good thing...that everyone there loves him and wants to help. Today he actually relaxed in the waiting area...for the first time that I can recall in all the years we have been going there. Silly sweet boy! :smooch:

We have to figure out some way to get more food into Joker. There is simply no cushion at all over his ribs. We are giving him about a full can of food twice a day, but he often leaves a bit. Maybe we will adding some smaller meals. Or some bowls of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sorry if this is redundant, but does Joker take a baby aspirin a day? My Toby was given one per day because of the protein in his urine. Supposed to help in some way that I can't recall.
> Wish I had some amazing words of wisdom for you, but I don't. Just been there, done that, know how much it sucks. <<hugs>>


Thanks for the tip about the baby aspirin, Barb. I'll do a bit of research and discuss this with our vet. It may be that taking Rimadyl makes this not a good option for Joker, but we'll sort that out.

I hope that all is well with you, your family, and Tito. I think of you often as we brace ourselves for the hospice days that are probably coming our way soon. Because of the example you set with HRH and Tiny, my dogs have fared much better as they age. We are all grateful. 

:wavey:


----------



## dborgers

> Or some bowls of vanilla ice cream.


Ice cream, a comfy couch, a mama and brother who love him like crazy? That's the ticket!!!

I'm so happy you're enjoying these days with Joker. Carpe diem


----------



## hockeybelle31

GoldensGirl said:


> Or some bowls of vanilla ice cream.


Fannin says only the very BEST for our super seniors!!! Lead the way Joker!  Of course, everyone in this senior section has set the bar very high for the rest of us someday


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hello Lucy, Joker and Sunny!!  
I'm glad to hear the Keflex and Bite Not helped that pesky hot spot. I recently read a study which stated canned food is not bad for their teeth. :what: contrary to what we've all been told. Have you thought about adding organic chicken to Joker's food. Maybe with a couple of yams, and zucchini thrown in? Dancer would moow that down with her soaked kibble. Ice cream and hamburgers always were another Dancer fav. Just a thought. We use the Help em up harness for Chipper for outings. I don't keep it on him though as it was irritating his skin. It's easier to get off than put on. :
I would love to see pictures of Joker on his couch. 
Hint hint! 
Hugs to you all Lucy! ??


----------



## Cuddysmom

Glad to hear this!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yes, I second the picture request!!!


----------



## california gold

Awwww, joker you're such a character! But I have to agree about the ice cream and couch. Nothing says happy days then eating ice cream on a soft couch. Not that I would know this first hand mind you. Haha. I'm so happy to hear he enjoying the lovely fall days. I think of you guys everyday. Big Hugs, Mary


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker and I are back from his weekly visit with our vet. He had his Adequan injection and a check of his blood pressure, which is not responding as well as we'd hoped to the increased dose of Enalapril. We took in a urine sample for testing, but I do not expect improvement in the proteinuria, given the recalcitrant blood pressure. We will repeat the test in two weeks and probably increase the Enalapril again, this time to 20 mg twice daily.

My boy remains reluctant to eat breakfast, though dinner remains popular. he is so thin, but I remind myself that thinner is better for his hind legs. His suspicion about pills has made him wary of treats...unless he watches while we take them from the bag or jar, so he knows they have not been contaminated with meds. It was great while pill pockets worked, but I think we're soon going back to pushing the pills. 

Through it all, Joker's eyes and smile tell me that he thinks life is good. He loves lounging on the deck in a sunny spot. He is perfectly capable of using the dog door, but he prefers to use it to signal us that we should come open the door for him, sometimes opening the dog door multiple times without passing through it. He has high expectations of service and we usually meet his expectations.  

My boy asked me to explain that he has been camera shy while his haircut has been so strange. He is still a little vain and prefers you to see him in his curly glory. The hot spots are finally healing and we will try for photos this weekend. Promise!

Joker is still Joker, a happy dog who is devoted to his Sunshine Girl and loves to play with her. He has become a bit more of a velcro Golden than he used to be, eager for cuddles and happy to be close to his mom. We treasure these moments, trying to stay in the present with him.

Thanks for being with us and for all your prayers and good thoughts for Joker. 
:wavey:


----------



## dborgers

<i>My boy remains reluctant to eat breakfast, though dinner remains popular. he is so thin, but I remind myself that thinner is better for his hind legs. His suspicion about pills has made him wary of treats...unless he watches while we take them from the bag or jar, so he knows they have not been contaminated with meds. It was great while pill pockets worked, but I think we're soon going back to pushing the pills.</I>

They sure catch on quickly, don't they?  Andy's vet gave us a tip when we had a golden with leukemia when he wouldn't take pills if he spotted them going into food:

He gave us a large syringe and told us to take the plunger out and while holding the squirting end, fill it with warm water and drop the pill in. Put the plunger back in and shake. Vet called it a 'slucie'. I'd simply open Andy's mouth and squirt it down the back of his throat.

Continued good times to you and Joker


----------



## GoldensGirl

He just won't eat much tonight. Sigh. Not even when I offer it to him from my fingers. I think he believes there is some of the hated U/D in the mixture, even when there isn't. I think we're done with U/D; it does no good if he won't eat it. Tomorrow I will try a different canned food. What he really wants, of course, is whatever I'm having for dinner. :uhoh:

Thanks for the tip, Danny. The pill pockets are also useless now. We're back to pushing pills the old-fashioned way, at least for now. If I give them after he eats, maybe I can get him to eat more.


----------



## dborgers

> What he really wants, of course, is whatever I'm having for dinner. :uhoh:


Nothing wrong with that if that's what he'll eat


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to let you know that I'm thinking of your sweet boy. Sorry to hear that he's not managing all of his meals, it can be such a worry. My old gsd boy has a sneaky habit of finding the pills out from his food and leaving them...even when I've done a great job of hiding them. Hope he has a better day with his food tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glad to hear Joker's hot spots are healing up so well.

I'm sorry to hear he's not eating much, I remember the challenges of trying to get my Old Gold to eat. It got to the point where if he would eat something regardless of whether it was good for him or not, I considered it to be a win.

It's heartwarming to hear about him wanting you to open the door for him to go out, how he's enjoying basking in the warmth of the sun, and the spark in his eyes and his never ending smile. These are all signs that life is good for this special Senior boy.


----------



## swishywagga

I am sorry to hear that Joker isn't eating much and that his blood pressure is still a concern. Hoping that today is a better one for you, hugs to you both from me and Barnaby, you are always in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> He just won't eat much tonight. Sigh. Not even when I offer it to him from my fingers. I think he believes there is some of the hated U/D in the mixture, even when there isn't. I think we're done with U/D; it does no good if he won't eat it. Tomorrow I will try a different canned food. What he really wants, of course, is whatever I'm having for dinner. :uhoh:
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Danny. The pill pockets are also useless now. We're back to pushing pills the old-fashioned way, at least for now. If I give them after he eats, maybe I can get him to eat more.


Praying for sweet Joker!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

My sweet BF complained that Joker had eaten only about half of his breakfast this morning. I looked at what remained in the bowl and choked back a gasp of amazement. If Joker ate an amount equal to what was left, he had a huge breakfast! It's all a matter of perspective. 

Sunny and Joker are asleep on their sofa, in similar poses so they are like bookends. They both agreed to be photographed a little while ago, so I hope to post the pix tonight, when i can get them to the computer. The problem with photographs of Sunny is they show her being still, which is seldom the way my energetic little gal really is.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tonight we have moved into new territory. Joker was reluctant to eat again, even from my fingers. We must try a new food. Plainly he has associated the TOTW with the prescription foods that were mixed with it before. Others have warned about this kind of association and now Joker is showing that he has been reading the GRF, too. :uhoh:

For the first time in his life, Joker ejected pills that I pushed, having given up on pill pockets. He worked very hard to get one capsule out a third time... an antibiotic that he needs to fight off the hot spots. Then he ejected his blood pressure med, too. :doh: I am stubborn and ultimately prevailed...at least I think I did, since he ate a couple of treats afterwards...but we all know there might be a pile of pills somewhere under a rug or in a hole outdoors. He seems hungry, but there is a lot of anxiety around eating now. We are trying to understand why...fearful of a blockage or some other problem we can't see. I just wish he could talk to me and tell me what he's feeling.

Thanks for being with us. I don't know what I'd do without your support.


----------



## lhowemt

Not sure if you have tried this, but how about keeping a container of liver in the fridge, and putting the pills in there so they get infused? You wouldn't want each pill in there long, maybe just the timing between doses. I would still push them but he may not fight as hard. Another option would be to have a compounding pharmacy make a flavored liquid that you just squirt in his mouth. Come on Joker!


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!*



lhowemt said:


> Not sure if you have tried this, but how about keeping a container of liver in the fridge, and putting the pills in there so they get infused? You wouldn't want each pill in there long, maybe just the timing between doses. I would still push them but he may not fight as hard. Another option would be to have a compounding pharmacy make a flavored liquid that you just squirt in his mouth. Come on Joker!


That sounds like an excellent idea, lhowemt!
Praying that Joker takes his pills, GoldensGirl!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I understand being camera shy!

How is he today? Tell me he's eating like a fool??!!


----------



## SandyK

Hoping Joker starts eating more. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that his eating starts to pick up. Try and take your pills Joker, they will help you!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking and praying for you both, hoping that Joker has eaten a bit better today x


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker remained reluctant to eat yesterday, but he did polish off half a can of a grain-free Verus Chicken & Salmon blend for dinner. He had the rest of that this morning. We couldn't get more of that particular food, but he devoured a whole can of Verus grain-free Duck and Potatoes for dinner. Hurray!

When we got more food for him, we got three different kinds and also a can of Tripett for when we are simply desperate to get him to eat. I'm hoping that we can keep him eating and avoid tummy and bowel upsets. In any case, he seemed quite pleased with this evening's offering.

We are still waiting for the latest test results. I think I'll call tomorrow and ask about those, as well as requesting a new prescription for his Enalapril. I'll probably suggest going ahead and raising the Enalapril to 20 mg twice daily. He has finished almost a month on 15 mg per day and his blood pressure was still too high Saturday. 

We are so happy to be done with hot spots and to have Joker exploring the world on terms that please him. He has high standards for service and we aim to please.

For those who have waited so long, I can finally post two new photos. Joker was too sleepy to smile for the camera, but you can see his sweet sugar face in the first photo. The second shows Joker and Sunny at rest on their very own sofa.

Thanks for all your suggestions and for being with us, friends. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker remained reluctant to eat yesterday, but he did polish off half a can of a grain-free Verus Chicken & Salmon blend for dinner. He had the rest of that this morning. We couldn't get more of that particular food, but he devoured a whole can of Verus grain-free Duck and Potatoes for dinner. Hurray!
> 
> When we got more food for him, we got three different kinds and also a can of Tripett for when we are simply desperate to get him to eat. I'm hoping that we can keep him eating and avoid tummy and bowel upsets. In any case, he seemed quite pleased with this evening's offering.
> 
> We are still waiting for the latest test results. I think I'll call tomorrow and ask about those, as well as requesting a new prescription for his Enalapril. I'll probably suggest going ahead and raising the Enalapril to 20 mg twice daily. He has finished almost a month on 15 mg per day and his blood pressure was still too high Saturday.
> 
> We are so happy to be done with hot spots and to have Joker exploring the world on terms that please him. He has high standards for service and we aim to please.
> 
> For those who have waited so long, I can finally post two new photos. Joker was too sleepy to smile for the camera, but you can see his sweet sugar face in the first photo. The second shows Joker and Sunny at rest on their very own sofa.
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions and for being with us, friends. :wavey:


Glad Joker ate something. Love the pictures-they are just wonderful.
Praying for good news, please let us know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful sweet sugar face Joker, love it!

I hope he continues to eat for you without any problems and you're able to get his BP at a good level. Prayers for good test results.

Great picture of him and Sunny.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photo's, am so glad that sweet Joker enjoyed his meals. Hoping and praying for good results x


----------



## *Laura*

Oh that face melts my heart  Keep eating Joker!!


----------



## lhowemt

Thank you for the photo, he sure is a handsome guy, and sunny is pretty sweet herself. I love the steps up to the couch for Mr. SS Joker, it is so nice to have your very own spot at home :--heart:


----------



## dborgers

I'm so happy to read Joker's appetite is back! Yeah! 

They're livin' the life! Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are celebrating that Joker ate a can and a half of a new food this morning! He was dancing for his breakfast, which I offered a little at a time, starting a leftover half can that I warmed a bit. He kept looking for more and I kept providing it until both cans were empty. This afternoon I bought a case of that food, in hopes that our luck holds. 

I hope to have more photos to share soon. 

Thanks for your continued thoughts and prayers for Joker. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful news, good boy Joker!. Looking forward to seeing more photo's x


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for the photos, your sweet sugar faced boy is so precious. I love the one of them both relaxing, 2 of the happiest goldens in the world 
Really glad to hear that he's been eating a little better, keep it up Joker.


----------



## dborgers

> Thanks for your continued thoughts and prayers for Joker. :wavey:


It's an honor. Joker's family 'round these here parts!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> We are celebrating that Joker ate a can and a half of a new food this morning! He was dancing for his breakfast, which I offered a little at a time, starting a leftover half can that I warmed a bit. He kept looking for more and I kept providing it until both cans were empty. This afternoon I bought a case of that food, in hopes that our luck holds.
> 
> I hope to have more photos to share soon.
> 
> Thanks for your continued thoughts and prayers for Joker. :wavey:


Celebrating with you that Joker ate a can and a half!
We WANT more pictures!
Good Boy, Joker!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldensGirl said:


> We are celebrating that Joker ate a can and a half of a new food this morning! He was dancing for his breakfast, which I offered a little at a time, starting a leftover half can that I warmed a bit. He kept looking for more and I kept providing it until both cans were empty. This afternoon I bought a case of that food, in hopes that our luck holds.
> 
> I hope to have more photos to share soon.
> 
> Thanks for your continued thoughts and prayers for Joker. :wavey:


Atta boy Joker, great to hear, keep it up.

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Y'all have a great weekend and ROLLLLLL TIDE!
Looks like they're off this weekend..........


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that you all have a great weekend, and that Joker continues to eat well!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker continues to eat reasonably well, polishing of 7/8 of a can last night and full can this morning. We hope he continues to like the new food. 

This morning's visit with the vet went well, at least in the sense that Joker had his Adequan and we agreed to increase the Enalapril to 20 mg. We will also get Joker back on Tramadol, which helped him get through last winter so we hope it will work again as the weather gets colder here. Not so good is the news that the proteinuria is still going strong. The pathologist believes he may have glomular disease, perhaps as a result of several bouts with Lyme disease over the years. We will do a full blood work-up next week, as well as checking his blood pressure again.

What matters most is that my boy seems happy. He has done several joyful back dances in the last few days, complete with crooning. Today, what he wants most is to lie on the back deck, catching rays and sniffing the news. I don't think he sees or hears well, but there is nothing wrong with his busy nose.  Sunny is torn between being with her Joker and being with me. For now, she is outside with our boy. Good girl!

Thanks for being with us. We love you! :wavey:


----------



## Mel

Way to go Joker! Back dancing with crooning! Keep up the good job.
Lots of love.


----------



## lhowemt

I love it, "sniffing the news"! Glad to hear he is staying informed!


----------



## Doug

Sending love and light to Joker and Sunny. 
So happy to hear that you continue to enjoy happy times together


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker continues to eat reasonably well, polishing of 7/8 of a can last night and full can this morning. We hope he continues to like the new food.
> 
> This morning's visit with the vet went well, at least in the sense that Joker had his Adequan and we agreed to increase the Enalapril to 20 mg. We will also get Joker back on Tramadol, which helped him get through last winter so we hope it will work again as the weather gets colder here. Not so good is the news that the proteinuria is still going strong. The pathologist believes he may have glomular disease, perhaps as a result of several bouts with Lyme disease over the years. We will do a full blood work-up next week, as well as checking his blood pressure again.
> 
> What matters most is that my boy seems happy. He has done several joyful back dances in the last few days, complete with crooning. Today, what he wants most is to lie on the back deck, catching rays and sniffing the news. I don't think he sees or hears well, but there is nothing wrong with his busy nose.  Sunny is torn between being with her Joker and being with me. For now, she is outside with our boy. Good girl!
> 
> Thanks for being with us. We love you! :wavey:


Glad Joker is enjoying the deck and keeping up with the news. Good Girl, Sunny, for staying with Joker!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is on his sofa with his chin on the arm...his favorite place...with Sunny asleep beside him. All is right with our world.

My boy continues to eat carefully, checking every morsel to make sure it is not contaminated with a pill or a bit of prescription food. But he eats! The average is one can in the morning and one in the evening, with sometimes a little extra if he will take it. We have learned to offer a little at a time, knowing he will tell us when he has had enough. Sunny is happy to scour the bowl for any that he leaves behind. She is really being very good about the special treats and care that he requires, as if she understands that he needs these extras...and perhaps sensing that she can count on the same as she ages.

We have also learned to push the pills _after_ food, not before it, so that the inevitable pouting won't interfere with the important business...and pleasure... of eating.

The addition of Tramadol has already made a difference in Joker's ability to move and especially to jump onto his sofa. Sunny uses the steps often, though she is capable of leaping over Joker onto the sofa. Joker, on the other hand, makes it clear most of the time that using the steps is beneath him. He is a stubborn senior male...and I love him dearly.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww what a great update!


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful update, so glad to hear that Joker is doing well, I hope you enjoy the remainder of your weekend together!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Joker is doing so well.

Hope you all are staying warm (I am guessing since it's cold down here, it must be cold up your way too) and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## dborgers

Great update. When Joker's happy and eating we're happy too


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker ate a whole can of food and half of another for dinner. Yippeeee!!!!!! He was dancing for it, ears up and eyes bright with anticipation. He eagerly polished off every bite and left the bowl spotless.  Of course that didn't make it any easier getting the evening pills down. He has gotten clever about finding ways to spit them out when he thinks I'm not looking. Silly boy!

The wind has been blowing almost non-stop since Friday and we have been blowing leaves off the deck every day, lest they get tracked in on dog feet, if not carried in by mouth. :yuck: We are under freeze warning tonight, but Joker loves the cold. His thick curls keep him toasty.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy I am so pleased to hear that Joker is eating so well, there must something in the air as Barnaby has taken a huge fancy to canned food too, he also polished off a full bowl this evening. It's wonderful to see our senior's devouring their food like they did in their younger years, wishing you all a wonderful week ahead x


----------



## dborgers

> Joker ate a whole can of food and half of another for dinner. Yippeeee!!!!!! He was dancing for it, ears up and eyes bright with anticipation. He eagerly polished off every bite and left the bowl spotless.


 Yee Haaaaaaw!! I know that makes you feel so much better 


> Of course that didn't make it any easier getting the evening pills down. He has gotten clever about finding ways to spit them out when he thinks I'm not looking. Silly boy!


How do they know there are pills in, say, the middle of a glob of braunschweiger? Amazing ability!

Continued good days to Joker and your entire crew


----------



## KKaren

Nice to read happy news about your Joker.


----------



## california gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker ate a whole can of food and half of another for dinner. Yippeeee!!!!!! He was dancing for it, ears up and eyes bright with anticipation. He eagerly polished off every bite and left the bowl spotless.  Of course that didn't make it any easier getting the evening pills down. He has gotten clever about finding ways to spit them out when he thinks I'm not looking. Silly boy!
> 
> The wind has been blowing almost non-stop since Friday and we have been blowing leaves off the deck every day, lest they get tracked in on dog feet, if not carried in by mouth. :yuck: We are under freeze warning tonight, but Joker loves the cold. His thick curls keep him toasty.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


I love hearing our boy joker is chowing down food. Way to go!! Something I used to do to help get the pills into Bridgette was roll them in coconut oil. She liked the taste and they went down easier. Plus she smelled of delicious coconut. ;-). Thinking of you guys everyday.


----------



## Sweet Girl

SO good to read such amazing updates about Joker - and Barnaby, too!! Give your guys an extra hug from me today! These sweet old Goldens just melt my heart.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great update!


----------



## Karen519

*I agree*



Sweet Girl said:


> SO good to read such amazing updates about Joker - and Barnaby, too!! Give your guys an extra hug from me today! These sweet old Goldens just melt my heart.


Thanks for the updates on Barnaby and Joker!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great updates on the handsome senior boys


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker continues to eat the new canned foods eagerly and often does happy back-dances for me. He tells me in many ways that he is a happy dog, loving life and simply enjoying the privileges of being the super-senior that he is. Good dog!

Thanks for your many suggestions, good wishes, and simply for being with us.

:wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Super duper update!!  I'm so happy he's doing so well right now and dancing like Ginger Rogers (_twice_ the accomplishment: everything Fred Astair did, she did _backwards_ )

Continued happy, healthy, fun filled days to you all


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear our boy is doing so well!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Great to read of these happy updates !!


----------



## swishywagga

It's wonderful to read that Joker is eating well and enjoying life. I hope you all have a great weekend together, Barnaby and I send you all a hug and belly rubs for your gorgeous goldens!.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Yippeeeee!!!!! Last night Joker pigged out on two whole cans of his favorite food! And he danced for his breakfast this morning, which got my weekend off to a wonderful start! :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun

We are back from the weekly visit to our vet for Joker's Adequan injection. They also checked his blood pressure, which is down a bit but still not where we want it to be. I hope that another two weeks on the higher dose of Enalapril will bring more improvement. :crossfing

They also drew blood for a "total body function" panel, for which I should hear the results Monday or Tuesday. The cost of all the tests and meds blows my mind. I think we're pushing $1,000 this month, and this is not the only month with multiple tests. :uhoh: I need to file the claims with Trupanion and hope they cover most of this. 

My boy's weight is down almost 5 pounds from the days of not eating well. I hope we can have more days when he eats two cans for dinner.

Joker is in his favorite spot on the sofa, licking everything he can get his tongue on. He smiles and tells me all is right with the world. That's what really matters.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

What great news! 

Yowsa that is an expensive vet bill. It makes me so happy I got insurance for Pearl, and will for our upcoming pup.


----------



## GoldensGirl

lhowemt said:


> What great news!
> 
> Yowsa that is an expensive vet bill. It makes me so happy I got insurance for Pearl, and will for our upcoming pup.


The total does make me cringe, but it covers multiple visits since Joker sees his vet every week. Today was $254, covering the injection, blood pressure check, blood draw, and the cost of the tests. Add in meds (Enalapril for blood pressure, soloxine for thyroid, potassium citrate to control stone formation, Tramadol and Rimadyl for arthritis) and the fact that my boy will only eat canned food now. The total each month is up there. That's why I strongly encourage people to get insurance for their dogs while they are pups, so that these conditions are covered. I have learned that lesson the hard way. :doh:


----------



## caseypooh

Yippeeeeeeeeeee Mr. Joker!!!! You made my whole day!!! 

( Us too Lucy, we have insurance on all three and so glad we do.)


----------



## california gold

Yay Joker! You are an amazing pup!! You keep on pigging out and dancing. I'm so happy he's doing good. Hope you all had a fantastic weekend. Thinking of you. Hugs, Mary


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Always great to read how well Joker is doing.

Prayers his results are good.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker has decided that a can to a can and a half of his favorite foods will suffice most of the time. Now and then he will polish off all of a second can. It is truly a joy to see him dancing for food again. I hope he will gain back a few of the pounds he lost when he was refusing to eat. 

My BF and I have developed routines to make sure he swallows his pills instead of hiding them to spit out. Our latest trick is giving him half a can of food, pushing the pills, and then following with more food. But I'd rather have him eat, even if we have a harder time with the pills.

We are going to try a new flavor of pill pockets, in hopes that we can use them for the small tablets...soloxine, Tramadol, and Enalapril. He was fine with the duck pill pockets until he discovered Keflex in one and then he decided those are all toxic. 

My boy has gone outdoors now to enjoy the morning sunshine, truly enjoying being a dog. He enjoys his independence, but he and Sunny will be glad that I have taken today off and will be here to provide service up to their standards. Hmmm. _Almost_ up to their standards. I do insist on a few moments to myself now and then, and there are leaves that must be blown. Sunny will love romping in the leaves. She loves to tunnel through them at high speed, sometimes arrooing as she goes.

Life is good. Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Joker is eating happily again!! I hope you enjoyed your day off with Joker and Sunny!!


----------



## dborgers

Always happy to read the great updates, Lucy  Wish I could send you a truckful of our leaves. I literally have to rent a U-Haul to take them to the city compost facility. We lave lots of tall deciduous trees, so this time of year it's like a leaf blizzard. They aren't even half done falling yet and I have enough already to fill one truckful. 

I'll think of Sunny and Joker when I'm gathering up the next lot in a few days. Leaves are fun for kids and goldens alike


----------



## GoldensGirl

We got a lot of good news from our vet this morning. First, Joker's blood pressure was down significantly...almost to normal. :banana: That's after only two weeks on the higher dose of Enalapril, which seems to be working well now.

We also went over the results of the "total body function" blood panel. To use his word, our vet was "delighted!" with the results. :rockon: The values were mostly in the normal range, with just a few that varied slightly from the normal range. The changes are such that the vet attributes them to Joker's age, rather than to disease. That's especially important with the liver and kidney values. The good doctor sees no evidence that we are on any kind of countdown.

Time to party! :jamming::drummer:

Joker continues to eat well. He averages 1.5 cans for breakfast and for dinner, gobbling the food eagerly and dancing while it is prepared. He leaps onto his sofa when it pleases him to do so. And he uses the dog door easily, except when he stands beside making sad eyes at me get me to provide door service. Such a beloved coot! 

Today we are having some large trees taken down in the back yard, so the dogs are a bit nervous. I am at home to provide walks and a soothing touch and voice when needed. I'll be glad to have those trees gone. One was rotting from the bottom and threatened the house, while three others dropped branches now and then, creating a hazard for the dogs. We are also having other trees pruned and a dead one taken down by the driveway. We will be safer this winter with the trees gone. I hope to plant some new ones next year. I must owe Mother Nature at least a dozen now.

Sunny sends pogo dances and kisses to all, and Joker offers abundant dog hair and nuzzles.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

GRRRREAT news! So happy to hear his seniorhighnessness is perky and happy. What a wonderful way to start the weekend. 

Good luck with the trees, Pearl would like you to send some of those down branches please. She loves to have Ninja warrior with whatever pruning I toss out in the field. They eventually make it to the dog door, only to get returned to the field. Every once in a while she gets lucky and can get one in the house. Oh they are so silly.

It is dog hair season, isn't it?!?


----------



## GoldensGirl

lhowemt said:


> GRRRREAT news! So happy to hear his seniorhighnessness is perky and happy. What a wonderful way to start the weekend.
> 
> Good luck with the trees, Pearl would like you to send some of those down branches please. She loves to have Ninja warrior with whatever pruning I toss out in the field. They eventually make it to the dog door, only to get returned to the field. Every once in a while she gets lucky and can get one in the house. Oh they are so silly.
> 
> It is dog hair season, isn't it?!?


With Goldens, is it ever _not_ dog hair season? 

Sunny also carries branches and tries to bring them into the house. She has even been known to grab small logs from the wood rack on the hearth. Why do dogs gnaw on wood, instead of their many toys and chews? :doh:


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> We got a lot of good news from our vet this morning. First, Joker's blood pressure was down significantly...almost to normal. :banana: That's after only two weeks on the higher dose of Enalapril, which seems to be working well now.
> 
> We also went over the results of the "total body function" blood panel. To use his word, our vet was "delighted!" with the results. :rockon: The values were mostly in the normal range, with just a few that varied slightly from the normal range. The changes are such that the vet attributes them to Joker's age, rather than to disease. That's especially important with the liver and kidney values. The good doctor sees no evidence that we are on any kind of countdown.
> 
> Time to party! :jamming::drummer:
> 
> Joker continues to eat well. He averages 1.5 cans for breakfast and for dinner, gobbling the food eagerly and dancing while it is prepared. He leaps onto his sofa when it pleases him to do so. And he uses the dog door easily, except when he stands beside making sad eyes at me get me to provide door service. Such a beloved coot!
> 
> Today we are having some large trees taken down in the back yard, so the dogs are a bit nervous. I am at home to provide walks and a soothing touch and voice when needed. I'll be glad to have those trees gone. One was rotting from the bottom and threatened the house, while three others dropped branches now and then, creating a hazard for the dogs. We are also having other trees pruned and a dead one taken down by the driveway. We will be safer this winter with the trees gone. I hope to plant some new ones next year. I must owe Mother Nature at least a dozen now.
> 
> Sunny sends pogo dances and kisses to all, and Joker offers abundant dog hair and nuzzles.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


I am ecstatic for you and Joker and his good news. Love to see all of the HAPPY EMOTICONS!!:wavey::wave:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Karen519 said:


> I am ecstatic for you and Joker and his good news. Love to see all of the HAPPY EMOTICONS!!:wavey::wave:


Thanks, Karen. I was practically floating when I left the vet's office this morning, filled with so much joy! I have been bracing myself for bad news and got exactly the opposite. All the good thoughts and prayers from this community make a difference. I'm convinced of it. :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

What a wonderful report! Don' the Happy Dance for you.

Oh, that's just great!!  :artydude

TIME TO CELEBRATE!!!​


----------



## KKaren

GoldensGirl said:


> We got a lot of good news from our vet this morning. First, Joker's blood pressure was down significantly...almost to normal. :banana: That's after only two weeks on the higher dose of Enalapril, which seems to be working well now.
> 
> We also went over the results of the "total body function" blood panel. To use his word, our vet was "delighted!" with the results. :rockon:
> 
> Time to party! :jamming::drummer:


Your post lighted my day, I love senior goldies and hoping it's Ok but, I'm going live a bit vicariously through you and Joker


----------



## caseypooh

HOW AWESOME is this news!!!! what a nice way to start the rest of my day Lucy, I'm so happy to hear about Joker, when they are good....we are good. 

Have a wonderful weekend and tell Sunny that Jacob will help her out with those logs. Casey used to do this so she must be telling them secrets


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy that is wonderful news, am so happy for you and Joker. Big hugs sent to you all from me and Mr B x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldensGirl said:


> With Goldens, is it ever _not_ dog hair season?
> 
> Sunny also carries branches and tries to bring them into the house. She has even been known to grab small logs from the wood rack on the hearth. Why do dogs gnaw on wood, instead of their many toys and chews? :doh:


Fantastic news about Joker, woo hoo!

Remy will take kindling and small branches right out of the fireplace when my DH is building a fire. DH will go out to the garage to get logs, only to come back in to find Remy has taken part of it out and is chewing on it.


----------



## HolDaisy

Briliant news! Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

*Here is the Good News about Joker!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/241746-super-senior-joker-85.html*


----------



## california gold

Joker, you're our hero! You continue to amaze all of us and make your mommy so happy. I'm so happy you are doing well. Keep it up you awesome guy! Big hugs to you and your mom. Mary and Gentry.


----------



## *Laura*

Yayy Joker. Such an amazing update. and keep up all that eating


----------



## Cuddysmom

He's a freaking rock star!!!


----------



## tikiandme

What a great update on Joker! Way to go, Joker!!!!!


----------



## B and G Mom

Yayyyyyyyy!!!!! Happy dances all around!!! 

So wonderful to hear such wonderful news!!!!!!!


----------



## hubbub

Sharing your joy in Joker's test results and lust for life! Go JOKER!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Joker has a way of making me smile all the time. Thinking of you guys!


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that you all had a good week and that you have an even better weekend!


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Escape Artist!*

After a very long week at a conference, I got home last night around midnight. While I was away, Joker had a great adventure. :uhoh: Someone working in our yard left a gate open and Joker made a prompt exit. My BF saw him just as he was vanishing into the wood and went in pursuit. What a game my furry sweetheart played with my human one! When my BF would speed up, Joker would speed up. If the man stopped, the dog stopped. Joker matched my BF’s speed, keeping a constant distance between them for several minutes. : Eventually Joker found something wonderful to smell and my BF put on a burst of speed that allowed him to catch our boy and bring him safely inside, with no harm done except to exhaust them both. Who would think a super-senior dog would have such fun practicing his escape artist act? What a dog! 

This morning, barely awake, I noticed a wet spot at the base of Joker’s tail. Further investigation showed it to be a place he had been gnawing. :doh: Luckily we had an appointment with our vet to get Joker’s weekly Adequan injection. The good doctor promptly attended to Joker’s tail, shaving a large area, cleaning gently and then applying an anti-microbial solution. As usual, Joker was an absolute gentleman, though he obviously didn’t enjoy the process. The raw area on his tail is awful looking and it's a good thing that we were able to get prompt treatment. Afterwards Joker had his Cerenia and Adequan injection and I got a bottle of Keflex to treat the infection causing the hot spot. We were going to check Joker’s blood pressure today, but the cuff would go right where the hot spot is, so that test is postponed for at least a week while we wait for the hot spot to heal. This episode provides further confirmation that Joker seeing our vet every week is a good thing.

My boy looks very strange now, with shaven tail and his BiteNot collar. He has demonstrated that he is still able to leap on and off his sofa and demands frequent door service. 

It’s good to be home, back to providing dogly services and receiving Sunny’s gentle toe jobs, not to mention snuggling with my guy. We are going to take it easy this weekend, watching football and providing lots of ear and belly rubs.

Thanks for being with us. Happy Weekend, friends! :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

Glad to see that Joker's still up for a quick escape, BUT more thankful that your BF was about to sneak up on him during Joker's sniff-session


----------



## swishywagga

Ha ha Joker, congratulations on your 'Great Escape'!. I hope you like the tune and by some strange coincidence it was put on by Joker Recordings!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, I know it put a scare into you, but his ability to 'pace the chase' made me smile. It's a happy experience for me to read about Joker and how well he's doing at the super senior age  

(PSST: Joker, check out this escape artist. BTW, he didn't get any treats ):


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Joker you cheeky boy  Glad that you got back home safe after your fun little adventure out. Hope that you have had a nice weekend.


----------



## lhowemt

He's such a joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> Aw, I know it put a scare into you, but his ability to 'pace the chase' made me smile. It's a happy experience for me to read about Joker and how well he's doing at the super senior age  ...


Danny, I was away when Joker had this great adventure and I have to admit that I laughed out loud when my dear BF told me about it. I am simply thrilled that Joker continues to assert his dogliness in every way that he can, including teasing his humans. He has always had a streak of mischief in him...about as wide as he is long... hence his name... and I am delighted that his spirit is still so strong.

He is dreaming near me, legs pumping as he chases something. 

Go, Joker, go!!!!


----------



## Mel

Dear Joker,
I had to laugh. I can just see it, you waiting in the woods keeping your human on his toes, just close enough for you to turn around and shuffle into the bushes. Great sense of humour. Loved it.


----------



## Cuddysmom

OMG. I would have been a panicky mess!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> OMG. I would have been a panicky mess!


Happily for me, I didn't know about this until Joker was safely back at home. 

The first time Joker got out and ran into the woods, I worried a lot, but no more. The last time he ran off was about a year ago. My daughter and her beau were here for Christmas and he gleefully dashed out the front door while we were bringing in their luggage, ignoring every call and offer of cookies. We searched and searched for hours, but no Joker. My family couldn't quite believe it when I insisted that we keep our dinner reservations that night, confident that my boy would be fine. Sure enough, we were returning home after dinner when my cell phone rang. The call was from a neighbor whose home Joker had gone to seeking help. They had found the tag on his collar that said "Joker - Call Lucy" and gave my phone number. They assured me was okay, said they had given him water, and told me how to get to their home. We promptly went to get him, of course, and he was very glad to see us. He was limping, having pushed his arthritic legs too far. I took him to the vet the next day to be sure the limp was nothing serious and we tested for TBD a couple of months later to be on the safe side. I thought my silly boy might have learned something from that misadventure, but evidently not. :uhoh:

A large part of me delights in the fact that Joker still has the will and spirit to enjoy a run in the woods at his age. And he did _let_ himself be caught in his own front yard. Such a dawg!


----------



## dborgers

Give that boy an extra helpin' of turkey today 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Joker you are such a silly boy, what a character you are. 
There's nothing better than a good romp but you have no idea how much it worries your humans. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker continues to eat well, provided we offer the canned food of his choice. He has decided that we must rotate the flavors and if he gets one flavor too many times in a row, he give me "The Look" and acts martyred :uhoh:, though he does eat the meal. He had his Adequan injection Friday and has been jumping onto and off of "his" sofa like a youngster, which makes my heart sing.

My boy never used to demand attention, but now he has become quite insistent about getting his share of cuddles. I, for one, am delighted by his nuzzles and head-bumps asking for strokes, though I have to admit that he has become insatiable!  Seeing him get attention makes the very jealous Sunny go a little nuts, but we remind them both that there is plenty of love to go around, including their obvious love for one another. 

Thanks for being with us, friends. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear Joket continues to do well. I think he has been talking to Barnaby as he likes to rotate his canned food as well!


----------



## dborgers

> Seeing him get attention makes the very jealous Sunny go a little nuts, but we remind them both that there is plenty of love to go around, including their obvious love for one another.


That's why God made us with two hands


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh yes. The old "hey! Pay attention to me" head bump! Hope you had a good holiday!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are celebrating after Joker's weekly visit to the vet. My boy's blood pressure was the lowest it has been since we began checking it in June. It looks like the enalapril has worked its magic. Hurray!!! 
arty2: :jamming: :drummer: arty2:

Next week we will do another urinalysis, hoping that the reduction in his blood pressure has also triggered an improvement in his proteinuria. 
:crossfing :crossfing :crossfing

The good Dr. C. was delighted with Joker's health overall. The hot spot on his tail has healed and Joker continues to eat well, though he is very particular about which flavor of his food he wants for any given meal. Such a coot!  He weighed in at 74 pounds, so we have managed to stop the weight loss and add back a couple of pounds. We don't want him to gain too much because that would cause more problems with his arthritis, but we definitely don't want him to be skinnier than he is.

We are enjoying a rainy Saturday at home and looking forward to watching the Alabama football game later. Roll, Tide, Roll!!!!

Thanks for being with us, friends. Happy weekend to all! :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Way to go, Joker!


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, that is just wonderful news, please pass on a double hug and rub to Joker and have a great weekend together!


----------



## lhowemt

Thanks for sharing great news today. Dance Joker dance!


----------



## dborgers

What a great report!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Keep it up Joker! Glad to hear that you're doing so well. Hope that you're all having a nice weekend


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update and news about Joker, he's an amazing Senior boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are back from Joker's weekly visit to the vet for his Adequan injection. Alas, he has chewed at the scab on his tail where the hot spot was, leaving a spot that requires protection and further watching. :doh: How I wish he wouldn't lick and gnaw at himself!

Other than the spot on his tail, which will further delay the bath that he needs, Joker is doing very well indeed. He is still King of the Sofa and does happy back-dances frequently. He continues to demand cuddles, which is a joy.  

He is eating well, though sometimes he asserts his right to choose what he eats. His favorite remains whatever I leave in my ice cream bowl.  To my surprise, he has decided that pill pockets are once an acceptable way to receive small pills, though we still have to push larger caplets and capsules. Now that he is off antibiotics :crossfing , he seems to accept the idea that other meds are good for him. 

Sunny continues to protest that she should get to eat duck pill pockets, too, though she takes no meds. She also wants the same canned food and tries to steal it from Joker if we don't pull her away. :nono: Obedience is not her best thing. But she remains my little charmer and Joker adores her. She is The Little Queen of this home and asserts her prerogatives when it suits her. 

This morning my sweet BF brought home lovely pink roses that have the sweet smell of old roses. :kiss: I'm feeling quite spoiled. Our major project for the rest of the weekend is putting up decorations. I love Christmas! :rockon:

Thanks for being with us, friends. :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Your post made my day. So glad to hear Joker continues to do well, hugs and good thoughts always coming your way from me.


----------



## swishywagga

Mr J you made my day!. I'm so glad you continue to do well, keep the flag flying for the seniors and have a fun filled weekend. x


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that Joker is doing well. It sounds like Sunny is keeping you entertained too wanting everything that Joker has


----------



## dborgers

Senior Power!!  I was happy to read Joker is still eating well ... and even being less picky about taking pills.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ... and diving into the Christmas Spirit


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are back from our weekly visit with the Dr. C., the family vet. He is very pleased with Joker's condition, saying everything looks good. Joker has lost 2 pounds since the last time we weighed him, so he had B-12 injection and we will boost his food a bit. I'm sure he will hate that. 

My boy is eating well, accepting his meds with some grace, and ruling the sofa, as well as my heart. He will enjoy having me at home for the next two weeks to provide constant service. I want to make a quilt and do some cooking during this vacation, so he might not get 100% of what he wants, but we will enjoy this time together.

Happy Holidays! :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

Woohoo! Mom is home for the holidays. Lucky boy and girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear Joker is doing so well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Joker is doing so well. 
Enjoy your time at home and with Sunny and Joker. 

Merry Christmas to you all, enjoy the Holidays.


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear that Joker continues to do well, I hope that you all have a wonderful Christmas holiday together!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, what a great update  Please give Joker a nice scritch from us. What a good boy


----------



## hubbub

So glad to see a nice update on Joker. Tis the season for adding a few holiday pounds


----------



## GoldensGirl

We hope everyone else had as merry a Christmas as we did! After a Christmas Eve dinner with family, we stayed home and enjoyed a day of peace and reflection, not to mention some really fine turkey. 

This week has been full of celebrations for us: my BF's birthday, the joy if his having a four-day weekend, and the anniversary of our first date. I baked his favorite birthday cake to accompany dinner at home (his choice) and we went out for lovely anniversary duck dinner. He brought me six red roses last weekend and a full dozen sweetly fragrant pink one for our anniversary. They are nearby where I can see them every time I look up. I like being spoiled this way.  

Joker and I have completed our weekly visit with the family vet, who remains delighted with my boy's condition. Joker has added almost half a pound in the last week and continues to dance for his food. We decided to give him another B-12 injection this week, along with his Adequan. We will also resume the potassium citrate, which we stopped when Joker was refusing to eat. Fingers crossed for continued progress and good outcomes for the urinalysis that is due next week. I hope that having his blood pressure down will have reduced the level of proteinuria. Our vet has come to regard Joker as almost his own dog...a member of the family...given how frequently he sees us. We feel that way about him, too. 

Sunny and Joker are napping now after a long romp in the family room. It is wonderful that he still invites the wild child to play, though I always worry that she will hurt him. He seems to have found strategies to deal with her pouncing, though. And he simply adores her.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you all had a nice Christmas and yay for joking getting on well at the vets!


----------



## dborgers

The vet report was such a nice Christmas gift!  Happy to read he's doing SO well!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is napping with a full tummy, while Sunny chews a bully stick with joy. Happy dogs!

As we reflect on the close of 2014, I offer two pieces worth a read. First, if you thought the year was terrible, this piece might change your mind: Congratulations, 2014! You could’ve been a lot worse. - The Washington Post

Then, if you really need a good laugh, read Dave Barry's assessment of the year:
Dave Barry’s Year in Review: There’s just no explaining 2014 | The Washington Post 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is once again wearing his BiteNot collar while we treat yet another hot spot on the base of his tail.  I think we caught this one early, treating it with close clipping and Douxo Mousse. All of us are tired of this drill and I so hope to avoid another vet bill.

My boy is napping on his sofa and Sunny is under my footrest. She alternates between charmingly angelic and utterly devilish. Her talent for making me laugh is matchless and I remind myself that we will miss her crazy puppy antics - if she ever outgrows them! 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Sorry to that Joker has another hot spot, paws crossed it clears up soon. Wishing you all a very Happy New Year!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Joker has a hot spot, hope it heals up quickly.

Happy New Year to you all, hoping 2015 is a great year!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Another massive hot spot on Joker's tail, another trip to our family vet, another round of antibiotics. My poor boy's tail has a poodles' pom-pom look.  I tease him that this is not the way one becomes a golden-doodle. :doh:

He was such a good dog today while I clipped what hair I could and later while our vet took clippers to his whole rear end, sensitive though it is. We are once again grateful that the BiteNot cone-alternative gives him some freedom while also protecting him from himself.

On the bright side, having an ailing dog has given us the perfect excuse to cancel our plans to party at the club and stay home by a roaring fire, drinking our own bubbly in peace and the quiet joy of our fur-filled home. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Doug

Oh no not another hot spot!  I hope that this one heals extra quickly Joker!

Wishing you all a fabulous new year full of joy, love and healing 
Thank you for sharing your precious goldens with us 

Cheers!


----------



## hubbub

Sending wishes for a hot spot free 2015


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Another massive hot spot on Joker's tail, another trip to our family vet, another round of antibiotics. My poor boy's tail has a poodles' pom-pom look.  I tease him that this is not the way one becomes a golden-doodle. :doh:
> 
> He was such a good dog today while I clipped what hair I could and later while our vet took clippers to his whole rear end, sensitive though it is. We are once again grateful that the BiteNot cone-alternative gives him some freedom while also protecting him from himself.
> 
> On the bright side, having an ailing dog has given us the perfect excuse to cancel our plans to party at the club and stay home by a roaring fire, drinking our own bubbly in peace and the quiet joy of our fur-filled home.
> 
> Happy New Year!


So sorry about your hot spot, Joker, but it sounds like you and your family will all have a great day sitting by the fire and relaxing!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw hope the hot spot heals soon. Happy new year to you all, hope that it's a great one for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker and I are home from our weekly Adequan injection at the vet's office. My boy is so good about this process. The hot spot is healing and the good doctor is very pleased that Joker's immune system is still strong. 

We also took in a urine sample for testing, with hopes that the proteinuria is improved now that Joker's blood pressure is better under control. The tests will also give us an update on bladder stone formation. Fingers crossed for good results. :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing

Cold rain is making this a good day to be indoors, though tomorrow will be unseasonably warm with highs in the mid 60's. This is nature toying with us, since next week will bring highs in the low 20's. I'm glad we have a good supply of firewood.

Monday I return to work after a lovely 2 weeks of vacation. Joker and Sunny have enjoyed having full-time door service and cuddle sessions throughout the day. We will all miss those.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prayers Joker's results are good.
Great to hear his hot spot is healing. 

Your two weeks sure went by fast-at least for me, probably even quicker for you. 
Doesn't seem like you should be going back already.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Praying hard!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

This week Joker seized an opportunity while we were out to dinner and licked away the hair on a region of his thigh that's about the size of Delaware. :doh: Really. it looked like a raw pork chop.  We treated this new hot spot as best we could. However, during today's weekly visit to the vet, Joker got a new haircut. His left thigh is shaved from his hipbone down almost to his knee and all the way around to his belly. The skin there is red and angry looking, even where it isn't broken, and feels decidedly warm. There's a reason why it's called a hot spot, after all. His tail also got shaved again, so now it looks like a lion's tail. 

Shaving was followed by treatment with an antimicrobial solution and an injection of an antibiotic, as well as the usual Adequan injection. We brought home oral antibiotics, a large tube of Animax, and two tubes of the antimicrobial solution. Unless we see dramatic improvement by tomorrow, Joker will see his vet again on Monday morning.

We wonder what brought this on.  I think it's because I returned to work this week after two lovely vacation weeks at home. My boy did enjoy having me here for long cuddles and mid-day door service, so this week has been hard for him. He will be further displeased since I have to travel tomorrow and will be away until next Friday. My BF has already decided that Joker must wear his BiteNot collar every minute except when he is eating. Joker will hate that. :uhoh:

We also finally had a chance to discuss the results of the latest urinalysis. The news there is mixed. On the very happy side, there is no sign of new bladder stone formation of any kind. We celebrate this! The new food seems to be working, at least on that front. But the proteinuria persists and a new worry is an increase in my boy's bun/creatinine level, which usually signals renal disease. And his weight was down again, despite his good appetite.

We had planned another check of his blood pressure today, but the newly expanded hot spot made that impossible. If it still where it has been next time we check, we may increase his Enalapril, in hopes that bringing down his blood pressure will reduce the proteinuria.

Through all of the day's veterinary drama, Joker was his own charming, well-behaved self. He gave his good doctor kisses and left abundant dog hair on the floor as a gift.

My BF will be in charge this week while I'm away. He is a good nurse to ailing dogs, but not especially observant. Nasty weather in the forecast won't help either. We will all be glad when I get home again.

Thanks for all your healing thoughts and prayers. Joker can really use them.

:wavey:


----------



## hubbub

Oh, I understand the frustrations! It's almost maddening at times. At least your BF will be the bad guy in putting the Bite Not collar on...

I'm sending wagon loads of positivity to you guys :crossfing


----------



## lhowemt

Sending joker calm and cooling thoughts!


----------



## Doug

Oh Joker I feel your pain! It must be so hard to be without Lucy, she is indeed very special. Sending intense healing prayers to Joker and also to Sunny who I'm sure is also missing her mom


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Joker sorry you are having these awful hot spots. Help yourself to some extra treats sweetie. Big hugs sent from me and your senior buddy Barnaby x


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Checking in on Joker and his hot spot!


----------



## california gold

Thinking of you guys and hoping Joker is leaving his hot spots alone. My first girl was plagued by them. Until I found something called sulfodene that I would put On Them and she thought the stuff smelled and tasted too bad to continue working on them. It was a godsend, I tell you. And she was thrilled not to have to wear the dreaded collar of shame. In those days they only had the big hard ones...


----------



## Cuddysmom

Serious prayers heading your way


----------



## dborgers

I have the Super Positive Vibes Machine turned up to 120%


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers, friends. :smooch:

I am home after a week of business travel. In my absence, my sweet BF took excellent care of Joker and Sunny. He cleaned and medicated Joker's infernal hot spots and gave the meds diligently, difficult though it is to get capsules into Joker these days. The result is that the hot spots have cooled off and they are healing nicely. However, we are keeping the BiteNot collar on the Licker in Chief so that he doesn't go after himself again. :doh:

While we were waiting to see the vet yesterday, a man in a wheel chair came out holding a baby Golden girl, who was perhaps eight weeks old. When they first approached, Joker - who doesn't see and hear as well as he used to - was startled and growled at them, scaring the little one badly. Once he realized that she was a Golden puppy, he was wagging all over, kissing her and trying to make up for his rudeness. He still likes puppies!

Joker gained a whopping tenth of a pound this week. I guess I should celebrate that his weight is stable. He is eating with enthusiasm, but I sure wish we could get at least five more pounds on him. Being this thin is easier on his arthritic legs, but there is just so little cushion on those bones...so little to tide him through a bad spell.

We saw the substitute vet for the weekly Adequan injection. Among other things, we discussed Joker's blood pressure meds. He is on the upper end of the safe dosage for Enalapril, so we may need to try something else or in addition, since hypertension is evidently contributing to the proteinuria. The vet commented that this will take some thought, since Joker's "kidneys are compromised." I knew this, of course, but it hurts to have the words so bluntly before me. Last time we saw our regular vet, he suggested that a referral to a specialist in internal medicine might be in order. I am debating this. No matter what I do, we can't escape the reality that Joker is approaching 15 years old and no medical miracle can make him younger. I want my boy to continue enjoying his life while we have him and I'm not yet convinced that another consultation is in his best interests.

Meanwhile, I am enjoying the beauty and sweet fragrance of the lovely pink roses my BF brought home to me yesterday. I enjoy being spoiled this way. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

Glad to hear Joker's hotspots are healing nicely and that his appetite is still good - no doubt having his mom return home brings him lots of joy too!


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear Joker continues to do well and that his hot spots are getting better. Hope he is still enjoying his canned food and all the little extras that I know he gets and deserves as a Super Senior, please pass on hugs and rubs to both Joker and Sunny, and hope you all have a good week.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Our dear family vet just gave me a call to check on Joker and to follow up on a conversation that I had with the substitute on Saturday. He is such a good, loving man. 

We agreed that Joker's blood pressure is doing well and that he is on the max dosage of Enalapril. Going over recent test results, we are no longer concerned about stone formation. Hurray for that! The remaining issue is kidney function, as the proteinuria remains high and the BUN/creatinine is creeping up. The next step is that our vet will call to consult an internal medicine specialist about what might be going on and what to do. We also discussed whether it is time to try a new pain medication and perhaps get my boy off Rimadyl. We will see what the specialist says. I think we are nearing the point where we accept that Joker's age is what it is and he is doing amazingly well for a super-senior Golden. No matter what the test results say, life is good around here.

Joker is happily asleep at my feet, after lots of cuddles and ear rubs. He is quite a pig about those.  

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

> ...he is doing amazingly well for a super-senior Golden


That's the truth!! You're such an amazing mom


----------



## Cuddysmom

How long have you been going to this vet? He sounds fantastic!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> How long have you been going to this vet? He sounds fantastic!


We have been going to him for almost 11 years now. He is a wonderful human being and his relationship with my dogs has always been incredible.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We had a period of snow today...not much, but enough that we were allowed to work from home. I'm glad that I could be here to provide extra cuddles and door service for my dogs.

Tonight Joker got to his tail again. He had a BiteNot collar on, but it was narrow enough that he defeated it for a few seconds before we stopped him. Long enough to wet his poor tail. When I looked closely, the skin on the underside was red and raw...another hot spot forming...no wonder he wanted to lick it. After we put a wider collar on Joker, I applied the antiseptic, antimicrobial Douxo Mousse to the raw area on his tail and then gave him Benadryl to help him rest. I wish that I could stay home again tomorrow to be with him and supervise him on the steps if they are slippery. 

I don't like the recurrent hot spots. This reminds me too much of the continual hot spots that my dear Charlie endured during the last months of his life. Not happy memories. I know how the story ends. We all do. And we are never ready. Nor is Joker at this point.

Worry seldom helps, but my dogs have not yet broken me of the habit. 

My loving super-senior clock dog is telling me that I should go to bed. He has patrolled the back yard again and asserted his dogliness. All must be right with the world. The tail will not wag this dog. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see super-senior Joker is doing pretty well. You are an awesome mom and he knows it!!! I hope his new hot spot dries up soon.


----------



## KKaren

I'm always inspired by the love in this thread and careful decisions you make for Joker. His spirit and personality shine through. Hope those darn hot spots clear up soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I may have mentioned this before, but you might want to ask your vet about using Domeboro (Domeboro Powder Packets - CVS.com) for the hot spots.
When I was at a hunt test this summer, Tito had a nasty hot spot/raw area/whatever by his boy parts. He was on cephalexin for it, and I was spraying it with veteracin. There was a vet there, and she looked at it, told me to stop at Walgreens and get some Domeboro and put it on as a compress for about 10 minutes. It's a powder you have to mix with warm water. 
Anyway, by the next morning it was about 75% better!! I was totally shocked! 
I asked my vet about it and he said, "yes, we used to use it all the time, not sure why we don't too much any more, it's great stuff".
So now I have some onhand all the time. I've recommended it to several people, with outstanding results for each one.
Anyway, just a thought.
Glad to hear he's doing so well!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Hugs and kisses to Joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Another Saturday, another visit with our dear vet. The news is mostly good. Joker's weight was up a bit, which reflects his continued good appetite. The hot spots are healing, though there is still a tender spot on the under side of his tail that we will continue to medicate for a few more days. His blood pressure was up a bit, but we think that's because we had been fooling with his tail to be sure it would tolerate the blood pressure cuff. We also took in urine for further testing and I'll get the results next week. All in all, our vet says Joker is "amazing" and gives him a B+ to A- on overall health. We both hope that we will be doing half as well at the human equivalent of Joker's age.

We discussed the pros and cons of another ultrasound and/or visits to specialists. I asked what we hoped to accomplish with these things, which would be very stressful for my boy. I am game to change meds, but I am not willing to put Joker through further tests to satisfy medical curiosity. The good doctor agreed and said he would have a phone consultation with the specialists and get back to me with their recommendations, but that we will rule out office visits with them unless we see a clearcut gain for Joker in seeing them. These discussions are not easy, but I owe it to Joker to protect him and his quality of life for as long as he is with us.

Joker is lying nearby, happy to have his BiteNot collar off for a while. Last night he went out in the slushy rain and snow and enjoyed his time outdoors, as he always has. He came in sufficiently wet that the collar had to stay off for while to let his neck dry. Clever boy that he is, I think Joker might find more excuses to get wet soon.  He did a few happy back dances last night and enjoyed his games with Sunny. Life is good!

Thanks for being with us again. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I may have mentioned this before, but you might want to ask your vet about using Domeboro (Domeboro Powder Packets - CVS.com) for the hot spots.
> When I was at a hunt test this summer, Tito had a nasty hot spot/raw area/whatever by his boy parts. He was on cephalexin for it, and I was spraying it with veteracin. There was a vet there, and she looked at it, told me to stop at Walgreens and get some Domeboro and put it on as a compress for about 10 minutes. It's a powder you have to mix with warm water.
> Anyway, by the next morning it was about 75% better!! I was totally shocked!
> I asked my vet about it and he said, "yes, we used to use it all the time, not sure why we don't too much any more, it's great stuff".
> So now I have some onhand all the time. I've recommended it to several people, with outstanding results for each one.
> Anyway, just a thought.
> Glad to hear he's doing so well!


Thanks for the suggestion about Domeboro, Barb. I will pick some up when we go to the drug store this afternoon for Joke's Enalapril. The more ways we have to treat hot spots the better!


----------



## GoldensGirl

As usual on a Saturday morning, Joker reminded me that it was time to visit his vet. He is very much a clock dog and likes to stick to routines. 

The visit today was longer than usual because we took Joker's blood pressure a couple of different ways, first on his tail and then on his front leg. We were trying a new use of the machine, which as set to "non-optimizing," whatever that means. The doctor had called the manufacturer to discuss Joker's case and they suggested this method instead of the usual one, saying it might give a more accurate reading. Joker is always anxious at the vet's and his systolic reading remained stubbornly high, but the diastolic and the mean arterial pressure were in the good range. My boy also had his Adequan injection, as well as a distemper shot. He also had blood drawn for yet another round of tests.

We have an appointment on Monday morning to do an abdominal ultrasound, which was recommended by an veterinary specialist in internal medicine whom our vet had consulted. I have very mixed feelings about this. With each new procedure now I ask, "What would we do differently based on what we learn?" I still don't really know the answer for this ultrasound. The vet wants to be sure that Joker is not about to "crash" from renal failure, but I don't see how an ultrasound will tell us that. The surgeon who performed the surgery on Joker last April told me that one of his kidneys is relatively small and oddly shaped, though he didn't know why. Most importantly, Joker still pees normally and without straining.

I guess when I come right down to it, I'm afraid of bad news. Joker is almost 15 and something will take him from me eventually, but I'm in no hurry for a prognosis. Scientist though I am, I have no curiosity about this. Joker and I just want to enjoy our time together. We will get through this, as we have before. I pray for a happy outcome.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Doug

The medical world is so complex. It does seem like a big ask for your boy but it seems that your medical team are trying their best to figure out exactly what they are dealing with. 
We need to trust our gut at times like these. It always helps me to think about what I would want done for me if the situation was reversed. Only you know him well enough.
I wish you the very best in working out what is best for Joker.


----------



## hubbub

For me, I looked at Hannah's tests to give me another clue to keeping her as happy and comfortable as possible. That didn't keep me from being wound tightly during each test though. 

Wishing Joker an enjoyable weekend with his family


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoy the rest of your weekend with Joker.
Hope the ultrasound results provide you with more information.
My thoughts are with you and your Special boy Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I have been thinking about posting here since Monday, but I just couldn't bring myself to write. It is as if putting the words down makes things somehow more real. 

Monday's ultrasound went well and Joker was a very good boy - good as Golden.  He amazed the team working with him. 

The news from the test was not so good. Joker's bladder has a lot of very fine stones and one that's too large for him to pass it. Recent urinalyses have shown no trace of crystal formation, so his vet and I have to sort this out and figure out what to do next. The other bad news was that my boy has an enlarged adrenal gland. It also has a nodule on it, which the specialist said is probably an adenoma. I'm still researching exactly what that means. We will do further testing to determine whether it is "functional" and perhaps contributing to Joker's hypertension and proteinuria. Our vet is also going to chat with a specialist in veterinary internal medicine and oncology to determine whether a formal consultation with him is in order. I hold to my stance that Joker has endured enough surgeries in his life, so I hope that isn't the next recommendation. I don't know whether an adenoma is likely to be or become malignant or whether chemo would be an option, but I know that the quality of Joker's life is what matters most.

This is not the result I was hoping for, but I guess informed decisions are better than the bliss of ignorance. 

Prayers for Joker, who remains a happy dog, dancing for his dinner and playing with Sunny. For him, ignorance is indeed bliss. Ah, to be a Golden.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending hugs and special prayers for you and beautiful Joker, I am so sorry that the news wasn't better x


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> I have been thinking about posting here since Monday, but I just couldn't bring myself to write. It is as if putting the words down makes things somehow more real.
> 
> Monday's ultrasound went well and Joker was a very good boy - good as Golden.  He amazed the team working with him.
> 
> The news from the test was not so good. Joker's bladder has a lot of very fine stones and one that's too large for him to pass it. Recent urinalyses have shown no trace of crystal formation, so his vet and I have to sort this out and figure out what to do next. The other bad news was that my boy has an enlarged adrenal gland. It also has a nodule on it, which the specialist said is probably an adenoma. I'm still researching exactly what that means. We will do further testing to determine whether it is "functional" and perhaps contributing to Joker's hypertension and proteinuria. Our vet is also going to chat with a specialist in veterinary internal medicine and oncology to determine whether a formal consultation with him is in order. I hold to my stance that Joker has endured enough surgeries in his life, so I hope that isn't the next recommendation. I don't know whether an adenoma is likely to be or become malignant or whether chemo would be an option, but I know that the quality of Joker's life is what matters most.
> 
> This is not the result I was hoping for, but I guess informed decisions are better than the bliss of ignorance.
> 
> Prayers for Joker, who remains a happy dog, dancing for his dinner and playing with Sunny. For him, ignorance is indeed bliss. Ah, to be a Golden.


Lucy: Thanks for updating us on Joker. I completely agree that his quality of life is the most important thing! Give him big kisses for me!


----------



## caseypooh

Lucy, you are doing the right things for Joker, you need to research and know what's going on with Joker. At least to know, is a good thing for some of us. Maybe there are non surgery ways to help him, they can do a lot with lasers these days. That was an option for Sam and her bladder stones. I'm sending a hug to you and Joker. Knowledge helps us cope with things I believe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thoughts and prayers for you and Joker.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my. Prayers, indeed! This boy is a rock star! He's beaten the odds and HE'LL DO IT AGAIN! He's got a golden mommy who will do all she can. I wish I could help or give you a hug. We'll get through it together. Please update when you know


----------



## tikiandme

Positive thoughts are being sent out to sweet Joker....


----------



## dborgers

:crossfing:crossfing it turns out to be nothing too serious. We'll send loads of super positive vibes your way


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you this morning, hoping that you and gorgeous Joker have a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers, friends. We need them. 

I see growing evidence that Joker's kidneys are failing. He is drinking less and his appetite is not so good. But perhaps our veterinary team will come up with a way to treat the adrenal disease and buy us more time. I hope so.

Meanwhile, Joker's eyes are bright, he is eager to go out and play with Sunny, and this morning he did a happy back dance after his breakfast. He is plainly NOT a dog ready to let go of life. Sunny remains my energetic whirly girl, practicing her physics experiments and making me laugh. She has gotten to be expert at stealing Joker's food, so I have to sit with her and hold her collar and give extra strokes while he finishes his food at a leisurely pace, hoping cuddles provide some compensation for not having the tasty canned food that Joker needs. She is a very dogly girl. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

My heart aches with the news from the appt. I'm literally wiping tears from my eyes to see the screen. But, I smile that he's still greeting the day and his family with a zest for life. Many good thoughts headed your way.


----------



## lhowemt

I am so sorry to hear of the news. I love to hear he is happy and enjoying life. That is what matters. Healing powers sent from our pack to yours!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hopefully the vets can still provide Joker with whatever he may need to give you some more quality time together.


----------



## dborgers

We'll pray for the two of you. Andy and others are proof that just when we think the worst is right around the corner we can be proven wrong over and over. Like Rob said, hopefully the docs will come up with a plan .. In the meantime, as always, Carpe Diem (and Joker, also seize as many tasty treats as you can access )


----------



## GoldensGirl

Danny, you are so right. 

What an amazing man our veterinarian is! Today he spent over an hour with Joker and me, but didn’t charge any consultation fee at all. We went over a lot of test results and the first news thrilled me: the ultrasound specialist noted that the adrenal adenoma is _*benign*_. There’s that most lovely of words again. :appl: :appl: :appl: She also observed that the crystalline objects in his bladder are probably embedded in the bladder lining, which is common in large dogs and especially Goldens, and require no further action. :rockon:

Joker still has proteinuria and elevated cholesterol, both likely caused by the enlarged adrenal gland. He also has a high BUN/creatinine level and other results that suggest kidney issues. His blood pressure also remains high, despite months on Enalapril. :banghead: We are going to do another urine test on Monday that is specific to the adrenal function and then consult an internal medicine specialist when we have all of the relevant test results he will need. Joker’s vet assures me that there are medications that help control the overactive adrenal gland and get this under control and see if that improves his kidney and liver test results.

Coot that he is, Joker objected to the food we offered most of this week and managed to lose over a pound in about four days. :uhoh: However, he was very pleased with last night’s offering and ate two whole cans of the Verus chicken and rice blend! Hurray!!!! This morning's turkey and veggie blend was not as welcome, but he still ate a bit more than one can. Our vet suggests adding more rice to his food to help my boy gain some weight and freezing Gatorade or something of the sort for Joker since he seems to like frozen things. Hmmm. Maybe I’ll try putting some in the blender to give him a frozen treat that’s easy to eat...akin to the snow and sleet that he enjoys outdoors. We will also give him a mix of chicken broth and water with each meal to get some extra fluid into him. 

I am relieved that our dear vet remains optimistic and confident that Joker is nowhere near ready to leave us. He observed that Joker is keeping him on his toes and making him think a lot about how to manage my boy's assorted conditions. After all, he doesn’t see a great many Goldens of Joker’s age. We are so grateful for his constant care and obvious love for my boy.

Joker is still a happy dog, deeply engaged in life and determined to live on his own terms. *Live* is the operative word. And Sunny will see to it that the whole experience is full of fun. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

WaaaaahOOOOOOOOO! Now, Joker keep up the eating - please!!


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to read your latest update, do you like canned tripe Joker, it really gets Barnabys nose twitching!. Definitely an occasion for some dancing bananas :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## caseypooh

Yahoooooo!!!!! Hugs to you Lucy, Joker and happy Sunny. What a wonderful name for her!


----------



## Harleysmum

I saw this today and thought of Joker.

Healing Marrow Broth
You will need a 1-1.5kg free range or organic chicken. Cook the chicken and make your favourite chicken recipe. Take the leftover chook and debone the carcass. Take the bones and snap the larger ones in half. Put the bones in a pot or crockpot and just cover the bones in water. Add 1-2 Tablespoons vinegar or lemon juice and a few cups of chopped carrots, celery, squash and/ or beetroot. The acid from the vinegar or lemon juice helps extract the marrow from the bones. This is brought to a boil and then simmered for many hours – the longer the better. Add more water as needed. Try for 4-8 hours in a pot or 12-16 hours in a crockpot. After cooking strain out the vegetables and bones. Serve up to your debilitated pet in small frequent servings. These simple ingredients are easy to digest and increased amounts of chicken and vegetables can be added as the appetite returns.


----------



## dborgers

Yahoo!!!! What a great report. Someone also recommended canned tripe when Andy would eat, and it was just as described to him: "crack for dogs." Guess it has a smell that appeals when nothing else will.

We're super happy for you!! Yahoo!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for your suggestions, friends.

Believe it or not, Joker doesn't like tripe! We offered it a time or two and he would have none of it.

Today he has been reluctant to eat. My BF fed the dogs their breakfast and Joker ate about half of what he needs to maintain his weight. Tonight he came to kitchen looking expectant, but then sniffed his bowl and gave me The Look. :uhoh: Desperate to keep him from losing more weight, I fed him from my fingers and was thrilled to get a normal meal into him. Such a coot!

I made some chicken broth for the dogs and Sunny laps it up with a passion. Joker has to be coaxed to drink even half.

We seem to be on a see-saw, designed to make me insane! Everyone who has cared for a very senior dog who is ailing knows this pattern. If he will keep it up for a another year or two, I will happily cope with the ups and downs.

Thanks for being along for the ride. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Keep eating the best that you can Joker, you're doing so well and have lots of fans here on the forum!


----------



## swishywagga

Come on Joker your mom tells me you have a great nose, so you go and sniff out all those tasty meals and treats!


----------



## GoldensGirl

After a couple of off days, I am happy to report that Joker has once again decided food is wonderful and chicken broth is a treat! He is also appreciative of ear rubs and neck scratches, especially when his BiteNot collar first comes off. The last of the infernal hot spots are finally drying up and I hope our boy can be free of the plastic collar by next week.He did a lovely back dance this evening, making my heart sing.

Sunny asleep under my feet. Literally under them, since I have my recliner footrest up and she likes to hide under it. Such a snuggly girl.

We are bracing for another round of severe cold. For me, that means it's time to light a fire. For Joker, it's time to luxuriate in being outdoors. Silly boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update, so glad to hear that Joker continues to do so well!


----------



## Tripp43

Happy to hear that your sweet Joker is doing well and back to eating. 
I'm new to the forum and not sure if Joker likes yogurt; but when we had an older dog who was picky about her food plain unsweetened yogurt usually got her started.


----------



## swishywagga

Really glad to read your latest update. Give that gorgeous boy a hug and a rub from me!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Joker is eating and enjoying life.
He's such a special boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker went in this morning for his weekly Adequan injection and dose of Cerenia. He is so very good, not even flinching when he has the shot. I think he knows it makes him feel better. He was quite frisky, wanting to explore the parking lot and leave some news, then trotting to catch up with me.

He and Sunny have both decided that diluted chicken broth is a very good thing! It is my secret weapon to keep his kidneys flushed.

We continue to fight minor hot spots. I think the Licker in Chief simply enjoys attending to himself and doesn't understand the consequences for his skin. Silly boy!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, sounds like Joker is livin' large. We're all so happy he's doing so well


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay, J!! You're the best! He's truly unbelievable!!!


----------



## SandyK

So very glad to see the great updates on Joker!! Stay warm this weekend and enjoy cuddles by the fire!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

My BF and I are home after spending Valentine's weekend with my daughter and her beau at an ocean-front hotel. We had a lovely time, despite the bitter cold. We spent a lot of time in one very good restaurant, being thoroughly spoiled. I probably need to fast for a week to compensate for all those calories! :uhoh: 

Much to my surprise, we had only been home for about 30 minutes yesterday when I got a call from our dear vet, checking on Joker. The sweet man had minor eye surgery Thursday and was out of the office Friday when we took Joker in for his Adequan shot before our departure. Having missed our weekly visit, Dr. C. was calling to be sure his favorite patient was doing well. We have an amazing, caring vet!

Joker and Sunny did well in our absence. Both met us at the door with bouncy greetings and demands for cuddles. What a delightful homecoming! The Licker in Chief is still having to wear his BiteNot collar to keep him from gnawing on himself. I keep checking his skin to make sure it is healed and not inspiring further licking. So far, it's looking good.

The bitter cold persists. We had lows in single digits the last couple of nights and more are forecast. A significant snowstorm is expected tonight into tomorrow and we are on the lookout for as much as 8 inches of snow. I hope they are wrong :crossfing, but it isn't looking that way. I'll be lighting a fire soon, grateful for the extra heat source. Then I need to go out and shovel off the 2-3 inches of snow that linger on the deck from Saturday's snowfall. 

The highlights of the day include having my car in the shop for repairs and the need to go check on the boat to be sure ice isn't forming close to it. We may need to install the bubbler today, which offers not exactly ideal weather for working outdoors. I'd much rather read by the fire. :curtain: Joker and Sunny, on the other hand, like to roll around in snow and then feast upon it. Both are sleeping near me now, glad to have us home.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear you had a nice weekend, please give your two beautiful golds a hug and rub from me and stay safe in the snow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sounds like a lovely weekend for you all. 

Stay safe and warm!


----------



## *Laura*

Sounds like you had a special Valentines and even better coming home to your sweeties. I hope Joker continues with his eating and that those hotspots are gone for good. Enjoy relaxing by the fire. It IS SO COLD OUT!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Snow. Again. With freezing rain to follow. This is not the weather we like to see on a Saturday. Or any other day, for that matter. The snow is beautiful, but there are reports of many accidents. It is forecast to switch to freezing rain tonight and that may bring power outages. I am grateful that we have plenty of dry, seasoned firewood.

Joker and I went for his weekly Adequan injection this morning. Our dear vet gave him a thorough checking over, as he always does. Joker's weight is up about a pound after a week of adding rice cooked in broth to his meals. I am concerned that the increased carbohydrate will make his urine more acid and thus promote formation of calcium oxalate stones again, but we will try this for a while longer in hopes that it will help his weight and also reduce the proteinuria. His hot spots are healing at last, though he still "works" on the underside of his tail. We will clean him again and apply Animax, which has helped him to heal in the past. I hope that I can get my boy bathed this week. He sorely needs a good bath and haircut, but we didn't want to put him through that while fighting hot spots. Fingers crossed that we are past that, at least for a while.

We were in the veterinary hospital for all of 45 minutes this morning and came out to two inches of snow on the car. It was coming down so fast that I could barely clear the car, having to re-do the windshield a couple of times. The place is only a mile from home, but the roads were so slippery that I wasn't sure we were going to make it safely back to the house. This looks to be a perfect afternoon to stay at home, close to a fire.

Sunny and Joker are sleeping peacefully in their chosen spots. Despite the snow, all is right with our world.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Old Man Winter ... you suck eggs!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update, I'm so glad to hear he's continuing to do well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Joker is doing well and has gained some weight. 

Glad you made it home safely.
Enjoy sitting by the fire and the rest of your weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

Really pleased to hear that Mr J is doing well. Stay safe and warm!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Weekend, friends!

Joker and Sunny are keeping me company while my BF sleeps in this morning. We are all settled down after breakfast, trips outdoors, and an early morning romp. Sunny's joyful bounciness was almost too much for Joker, much as he adores her and benefits from her playfulness.

The Super Senior and I made our way to the vet yesterday for his weekly Adequan injection and one of the regular vaccines that we are spreading out over a few weeks. Joker's blood pressure remains disturbingly high, but he seems to feel no ill effects from it. Next week we will try giving him a bit of acepromazine before we see his doctor, in hopes that we can get a better blood pressure reading when my boy is not so excited. 

The good Dr. C. continues to be amazed by Joker's happy engagement with life and his ability to bounce back. The infernal hot spots are finally gone and I hope to get my boy groomed this week. His curls are out of control and his smells a tad ripe. :uhoh: 

We are bracing for yet another winter storm, expecting a couple of inches of snow, topped off by sleet and freezing rain. None of us look forward to the ice, though Joker and Sunny adore snow. They are doing their best to remove it from the back yard, one bite at a time.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Overall Mr. Joker sounds like he is doing really well, sorry to hear his BP is still high. 
He sure is one amazing Sr. boy so very much full of life. 

Yes, our dogs certainly enjoy the snow so much more than we do. Of course they get to enjoy it and don't have to remove it from the sidewalk, driveway, nor drive in it. 

Enjoy your weekend, stay warm, and I hope it doesn't get too slippery up your way.


----------



## hubbub

At least with the snow eating you know he's keeping up his water intake


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ah, Tiny was an incorrigible snow eater. The problem was, it recycled quickly and she wanted to go outside a million times a day.
So glad to hear Joker continues to do well!


----------



## swishywagga

Really glad to hear that Joker is doing so well. Give that gorgeous boy a hug from me!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have a splendid sunny Friday in the wake of the latest snowstorm. It was quite spectacular outside this morning, with ice-coated tree branches glittering in the sunlight like crystal and the snow clinging to shrubs like big balls of cotton. Despite the day's sunshine, the temperature is still well be low freezing and snow still coats the tree branches and trunks. 

This storm left us with about 10 inches of snow, which fell on top of an inch of sleet and the snow left from the previous storm. We were grateful this morning to have the lawn service crew show up to plow the driveway, having dealt with the large front and back decks on our own. Bless my sweet BF! :smooch:

Joker and Sunny are in absolute heaven with the snow! Both of them like to eat it, dig in it, roll in it and just lie in it. :uhoh: They romp and then bring the snow indoors, waiting for me to towel them off before they settle in for a good nap.

The best thing I can say about this storm, besides the fact that it is over, is that we got to stay home and telework instead of attempting what would have been a very dangerous commute. Work is much nicer when I can do it in my jeans and sweatshirt. 

TGIF! And thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Really glad that your two lovely golds are enjoying the snow and even better that you get to be at home with them. Have a great weekend together!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Saturday! The sun is shining and I am so enjoying the dripping sound of snow melting away. 

Sunny is sprawled on the sofa in the most amazing position. I can't believe she is comfortable but it is one of her favorite poses for a good nap.

Joker is sleeping soundly, thanks to the acepromazine he had this morning before we went to see Dr. C. for the weekly Adequan injection. We planned a blood pressure check and the doctor wanted to see if Joker's results would be different with the ace. We did two rounds of blood pressure checks, one when we first got there and before the ace had really taken effect and another at the end of the visit, when Joker was close to dozing and no longer panting heavily. The second readings were much better, which convinced Dr. C. that we should leave the Enalapril dosage where it is at 15 mg twice daily.

Dr. C. continues to donate time and services to Joker's care. The blood pressure checks today were free since the good man wants to send his machine back to the manufacturer for calibration and he will send several sets of Joker's results with it. He wants the company to make sure the equipment is operating properly and help him make sense of my boy's readings. Each week he checks Joker over carefully and lovingly, commenting that my Super Senior is almost like his own pet. :heartbeat Our vet bills are high... sometimes over $1,000 per month...but that's not because of consultation fees. 

Forecasts indicate that we have had our last snow for the season. Hurray!!! :yipee: Joker likes eating the snow, but we worry so much about the injuries he might sustain if he slips and falls awkwardly. We will welcome Spring with open arms and joyful hearts. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope the forecast is right that you have received the last snowfall and ice of the season.
Bring on spring......

Everything always looks so fresh and beautiful after a snowfall. Our Goldens always enjoy the snow so much more than we do. You must enjoy watching Joker and Sunny playing in the snow. 

Always great to hear how well Joker is doing, he's a very special senior boy.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Cuddysmom

L- you could seriously be a writer. So eloquent with your words!


----------



## dborgers

Joker, thinking about you, buddy. You have a wonderful mom


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have had a rainy, sleepy Saturday that made me nap soundly this afternoon. Of course the nap had nothing to do with a couple of mimosas that I sipped with brunch. 

Joker was his usual smiling self when we visited Dr. C. for the weekly Adequan injection. The latest urinalysis told us that the PH of my boy's urine is back down to 6, which is the very acidic stone-forming range. We will have to eliminate the rice from his diet, though it has helped to maintain his weight and Joker does love it. The test still shows proteinuria and some other kidney issues. Next week we will order blood tests again and then I think it may be time to consult a specialist in internal medicine. Meanwhile, Dr. C. remains happily amazed that Joker is doing so well after a wicked hard winter.

It finally feels like the brutal cold is over and summer might be on its way. Finally! We look forward to long evenings on the back deck with Sunny and Joker, to throwing tennis balls and taking the walks that all of us need.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Drip. Drip. Drippety drip drip. Ah, the sweet music of snow melting!:appl::appl::appl: Yesterday we got Winter's Last Hurrah snowfall of about two inches. At least we hope it's the last. :crossfing With today's forecast high in the 50s, we hope it will be gone by nightfall.

Joker, on the other hand, thinks snow on the deck is a good excuse to do his business there, so he doesn't have to deal with the stairs. We agree with him. When the stairs are slippery, it's better to clean up after him than risk an injury.

Yesterday I signed Joker up for the Golden Years Study ( https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CQ326RM). I suspect they won't have many dogs of his age and we hope to be answering their online survey for a long time to come.

My boy and I made our weekly trek to the vet this morning for his Adequan injection and a quick check-up. Joker's weight was down a pound from last week :uhoh:, but maybe that's just all the hair he left at the Groomery yesterday. Good Dr. C. continues to regard Joker as an absolutely amazing Super Senior. He gave my boy a thorough exam and was pleased to see my boy's lovely hair cut. We hope the de-thatching will help avoid hot spots and allow Joker to enjoy the warmer weather that is creeping into our forecasts.

We went over Joker's latest urinalysis results. His urine PH is back down to 6, which is on the stone-forming range. We still see persistent proteinuria and some albumin in his urine, but his temperature is normal and there is no evidence of infection. We will continue to monitor and perhaps see a specialist in internal medicine after we get the next round of blood tests done.

Meanwhile, we celebrate the imminent arrival of Spring! 

Thanks for being with us.:wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Really pleased to read your latest update, so glad that Joker continues to do well!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay Joker!


----------



## Harleysmum

I love the fact that spring can give older animals such a new lease of life. Bring on the sunshine for Joker!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear this wonderful update about Joker.

Enjoy your weekend and spring........


----------



## Cuddysmom

Melting snow!!! Ahhhh

Hugs to my J dawg!


----------



## dborgers

What a great update! He's an amazing boy, that's for sure


----------



## lhowemt

So happy to hear how well he continues to do. But is the ph of 6 good or bad?


----------



## Sweet Girl

I haven't been in this section much since Tesia died (I found it very hard to come here for a long time). But I wanted to see how some of my favourite seniors are doing, and I am so happy to see your Super Senior is still so super. Warmed my heart.


----------



## GoldensGirl

lhowemt said:


> So happy to hear how well he continues to do. But is the ph of 6 good or bad?


Good catch! I'll fix the problem post.

Any PH below 7 is acidic, and 6.0 is the worst we have seen for Joker. We had his urine PH up to 7.5 on a food with a low glycemic index. He was losing weight, so our vet recommended adding rice to his food, which drove the PH down again. That 6.0 is definitely in the range that causes calcium oxalate stones to form, so we have to take corrective action. We tried taking Joker off the rice that acidified his urine, but he has lost weight steadily since then. As of tonight, we have given him rice again and a potassium citrate caplet that will "capture" the oxalates and get them out of his system without forming stones. It's always an adventure.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today is Saturday, so of course we saw our vet today for Joker's Adequan injection. And we found 4 (yes, FOUR) hotspots beginning to form. :doh:

My boy was groomed last week and he looked so gorgeous! I was planning to take photos today to post, but after this morning's shaving, his haircut is far from lovely. But that's really not the point. My boy is once again on antibiotics, Benadryl, and a topical treatment. And he is back in his BiteNot collar. Again. Since this outbreak began within a week after his latest grooming, as did the last round, I suspect that products used at the groomer are causing allergic reactions in Joker. We will provide a medicated shampoo in the future.

All of that said, Joker ate well tonight and his happy smile is as wonderful as ever. He enjoys playing and is spending more time outdoors now that the days are longer.

Now if only this winter would _end_! Thursday the high was around 70 degrees and my BF and I sat on the deck after work, soaking up the rays. It didn't last long, though. The low last night was in the 20's and we will reach the teens tonight. Go away, winter. We have had enough of you!

Thanks for being with us, friends. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Yesterday afternoon Joker experienced a minute or so of what I can only describe as violent shivering throughout his body. A bit of research tells me this is a type of focal seizure. Prior to this, he has sometimes done some odd jerking, but nothing quite like what happened yesterday. 

Seizures. My heart sinks at the very thought. Given our experience with Charlie, we know what lies ahead. Charlie had the good fortune to spend his last year with us when my BF was enjoying retirement and was able to be with our boy nearly all day every day. With both of us working now, I fear it will be harder to care well for Joker. Anyway, I will make an appointment with our veterinary neurologist and figure out what we need to do. I suspect that Joker will be on zonisamide or something of the sort. But first we will see if dietary changes help and also try to identify other triggers. All the familiar practices begin again. 

For those who followed my Charlie, I will probably follow Joker's seizure developments in that thread. It's where I collected all of the research and so much experience with this awful condition.

My big, gentle Golden sweetheart has become more clingy than he used to be. Perhaps this is why. 

Prayers for Joker.


----------



## Doug

Oh no Lucy this cannot be  I hope that this is a once off situation brought on by the incompatibility of the groomer's shampoo. 

Sending much love and light to your wonderful boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor Joker. I hope you can figure out what is going on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to read your latest news, I hope the appointment with the Neurologist goes well and you get the answers and help you need for Joker.

Sending prayers for sweet Joker.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Poor Joker...I hope you are able to help him.
A thought about the hot spots, is he maybe not drying completely when he's groomed? Just an idea.
Sending you many good thoughts.


----------



## caseypooh

Lucy, I just had a sinking feeling too. With all that you know though, Joker is in the best of care. Please give him an extra long kiss for me.


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, am sending special prayers and thoughts across. Please give Joker an extra special cuddle from me x


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Lucy
I am thinking of you and Joker .
Sending positives thoughts and hugs 
Barbara (Sheldon's Mom)


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of positive vibes and hugs to your handsome senior from me and Sammy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today Joker saw his veterinary neurologist and we got the best possible news: there is *no evidence* that the violent tremors my boy experienced Saturday are caused by anything in his brain! He passed his very thorough, very physical neurologic exam with flying colors! 

arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun

:banana::rockon::banana::rockon::banana:

Can you tell that the weight of the world slid off my shoulders? 

The neurologist observed that tremor disorders can be very difficult to diagnose and encouraged me to capture video if it happens again. Meanwhile, he prescribes absolutely nothing except the usual TLC that my Super Senior Coot expects.

Many thanks for your thoughts, prayers, hugs, kisses, cuddles and other ways of caring.:thanks::thanks::thanks:

We are so grateful for your support. :You_Rock_


----------



## tikiandme

I'm glad Joker's neuro exam went so well!


----------



## lhowemt

Yay! he is such a joker......


----------



## Harleysmum

Such great news!


----------



## dborgers

> Meanwhile, he prescribes absolutely nothing except the usual TLC that my Super Senior Coot expects.


Rumors have it chicken nuggets are good medicine


----------



## HolDaisy

Brilliant news!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Awesome !!!!!


----------



## SandyK

Very glad to read the good news!!!! More TLC for Joker!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful news, definitely an occasion for Dancing Bananas! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Karen519

*So Happy*



GoldensGirl said:


> Today Joker saw his veterinary neurologist and we got the best possible news: there is *no evidence* that the violent tremors my boy experienced Saturday are caused by anything in his brain! He passed his very thorough, very physical neurologic exam with flying colors!
> 
> arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:
> 
> :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun
> 
> :banana::rockon::banana::rockon::banana:
> 
> Can you tell that the weight of the world slid off my shoulders?
> 
> The neurologist observed that tremor disorders can be very difficult to diagnose and encouraged me to capture video if it happens again. Meanwhile, he prescribes absolutely nothing except the usual TLC that my Super Senior Coot expects.
> 
> Many thanks for your thoughts, prayers, hugs, kisses, cuddles and other ways of caring.:thanks::thanks::thanks:
> 
> We are so grateful for your support. :You_Rock_


So Happy for you and Joker!


----------



## KKaren

GoldensGirl said:


> Today Joker saw his veterinary neurologist and we got the best possible news: there is *no evidence* that the violent tremors my boy experienced Saturday are caused by anything in his brain! He passed his very thorough, very physical neurologic exam with flying colors!
> 
> Meanwhile, he prescribes absolutely nothing except the usual TLC that my Super Senior Coot expects.
> 
> _


TLC and you, that's the magic mix. So glad to read this. Joker you are awesome.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have a gray, rainy Friday, but I have a day off today and I'm happily surrounded by Goldens at rest. 

Joker was an utter coot this morning, refusing to eat most of his breakfast and giving me the look that says, "That's not the preferred flavor today." He wouldn't even eat it from my fingers :uhoh:, so I am letting him get a bit hungry today. Sunny tried to steal his food, but she's a little lardette who mustn't have her way on this point.

I am feeling a bit silly for last weekend's panic about Joker's tremors, but I can't really be sorry for having taken him to the neurologist. For those who wonder, the cost of that exam was $150.00, not bad for 45 minutes with a specialist here. The peace of heart and mind that the trip bought for me is priceless.

We continue to fight the latest round of hot spots. Joker tells me that life is good, walking the back fence line, enjoying hours in the sun on the back deck, and doing vigorous back dances. He tries to snag part of my dinner and dances for me to finish ice cream so he can lick the bowl. His bright eyes and wagging tail make my heart sing.

Thanks for all your support and simply for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Doug

So happy to hear that the specialist remarked that Joker is doing exceptionally well for his age 

I remember all too well having warning signs pop up which set my heart racing for my sugar babes, they are just to precious to ignore any signs. I think that it is all apart of the process for those things that we treasure the most. You are right, getting it checked out and the feeling of relief is priceless. There is nothing silly about that 

Wishing your crew a very happy Easter together which brings many blessings and wonderful miracles


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Best news ever, great to hear!

Enjoy your Easter weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you all a wonderful Easter, so glad Joker is doing well, please pass on a big hug to the Super Senior!


----------



## dborgers

> He tries to snag part of my dinner and dances for me to finish ice cream so he can lick the bowl. His bright eyes and wagging tail make my heart sing.


Aw, that paints such a lovely picture 

Happy Easter to you and your family


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Easter!


----------



## hubbub

I'm so happy to hear that Joker's shaking was not neurologically related. 

Hannah had similar episodes - what I called extreme shivering - which were also not neurological. I'll try to look back in her paperwork to see if I can find out more.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear the good news!
This is probably not the case with Joker, but low blood sugar can cause the tremors. Just a thought, did it happen on a day when he hadn't eaten well? 
If so, a spoonful of Karo syrup might be just the fix. Most dogs are rather fond it it, too!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Easter, friends. And a joyful Passover to those who celebrate it.

This marks day 4 when Joker has refused most food...at least 3 or 4 different meat-based dog foods. My sweet BF just got him to eat almost 2 cups of rice that was cooked in chicken broth, though. I am glad to have calories in him but ever so worried about what the rejection of protein portends. 

Saturday our vet drew blood for a "full body function" panel of tests and we should have the results soon. I will call him tomorrow and hope for good news.

Prayers for Joker. Please.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> So glad to hear the good news!
> This is probably not the case with Joker, but low blood sugar can cause the tremors. Just a thought, did it happen on a day when he hadn't eaten well?
> If so, a spoonful of Karo syrup might be just the fix. Most dogs are rather fond it it, too!


You might be right about the cause. Joker is rejecting food a lot of the time now. I'm not sure if we have Karo, but we certainly have maple syrup. We can give that a try if it happens again.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's so hard when they won't eat. Sometimes sweets will appeal to them, like pound cake or powdered donuts. At this point, any calories are good calories.
Maple might be a taste he doesn't like. Or maybe I'm just projecting my own tastes onto him when it comes to maple :yuck:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barb, I think of you every time he refuses food (and lots of other times, too).

This just makes me crazy. I lost my Sabrina to renal failure and cardiac hemangiosarcoma less than a week after she stopped eating. That was almost a decade ago, but the memories are vivid right now.

Joker is happy...eyes bright, ears up, and tail wagging. He just came in after walking "the 40" along the back fence. He has enjoyed this fine spring day and tells me that I am a silly, silly Mom to worry about him. But I do. You understand.


----------



## Doug

We totally understand and walk this journey with you Lucy as it brings back memories of our own in a flash. Joker is one tough cookie, sending you all continued positive vibrations


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking positive thoughts for Joker....


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Joker's appetite improves. I know you went through renal failure with your girl like we did with Daisy, so it must be bringing it back for you when he's refusing food. It sounds like he's feeling content in himself otherwise and glad to hear that he's been enjoying the nice spring weather. Now try and eat a little something for your Mom Joker, we'd love to hear that you've had something lovely to eat


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Joker is not eating much. Glad he enjoyed the nice Spring day! Hoping he starts eating more.:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh yes, totally understand. Been there, done that, and it sucks. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending positive thoughts and prayers across to Joker x


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensgirl*



GoldensGirl said:


> Barb, I think of you every time he refuses food (and lots of other times, too).
> 
> This just makes me crazy. I lost my Sabrina to renal failure and cardiac hemangiosarcoma less than a week after she stopped eating. That was almost a decade ago, but the memories are vivid right now.
> 
> Joker is happy...eyes bright, ears up, and tail wagging. He just came in after walking "the 40" along the back fence. He has enjoyed this fine spring day and tells me that I am a silly, silly Mom to worry about him. But I do. You understand.


Praying for sweet Joker and you. I, too, know what it's like when they don't want to eat. We worry so much!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

This morning I had a message from our vet, calling with the results of Joker's blood tests. I held my breath while I listened to what proved to be all good news: Joker's liver function is normal, his thyroid results are perfect, his BUN is slightly improved and the creatinine is about the same. There is nothing in these results that accounts for his finicky eating. Nothing except sheer cootliness. 

Last night my wonderful BF persuaded Joker to eat almost 3 cups of rice cooked in broth. The Super Senior Coot wouldn't touch dog food, but he loved his rice. This morning he condescended to eat still more rice. And this evening he ate about 3/4 of can of dog food (yep, _dog food_!) mixed with a couple of cups of rice. He ate with gusto!

We had pasta for dinner and Joker did his best to get to mine. He pants like a locomotive when he want something and drooled all over my lap desk. :uhoh: Nothing doing, given mushrooms and onions in the pasta sauce. But oh how bright his eyes are, how perky those ears, and how wide that grin!

I guess we are at the point where every day will be an adventure, as we explore the new territory of Super Seniordom. :

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

So glad to hear that Joker's test results were full of good news!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker and I are back from our weekly visit with his vet, which went well. My Super Senior Coot has been refusing to eat anything except rice for most meals this week and his weight is down to 65 pounds, which is quite low for a big dog who was healthy at 85 pounds. 

The lymphoma study for which Joker is now a control sent the results of his blood tests to Dr. C. Some of the tests were not familiar to him, so he will give them a call next week and ask a few questions. The results he does understand are a bit different from the results he got for Joker from the local lab with blood drawn at the same time as the sample sent to the study. The university lab's results show low levels of a number of cell types, which I suspect is because our Super Senior hasn't been eating enough of the right foods. Job 1 is now getting him to eat.

With the temperatures now mostly very pleasant, we decided to skip the Adequan injection this week and gave my boy a shot of B-12 instead. In the past that has worked as a good appetite stimulant and I hope it works again. Dr. C. also suggested that we try prescription A/D food, so I brought 6 cans home. Joker promptly gobbled down 2 of the small cans. Hurray!!!! So I raced back before they closed and got a whole case of 24 cans of this miracle food.

We also decided to stop the Keflex that Joker has been taking for hot spots, since that tends to upset the tummy. He has one area that is still warm and irritated that the Licker in Chief attends to far too much, despite wearing his BiteNot collar most of the time now. I hope he doesn't have another nasty flare-up.

Joker just came inside with his usual bright eyes, happy smile and wagging tail. He seems to be saying, "Put down that laptop and come outside, silly woman! Spring is here and we have to celebrate!" He's right, as usual. We have spectacular weather this weekend - sunny and pleasant with gentle breezes. We will doubtless spend a lot of time on the back deck with the dogs.

Happy weekend and thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Sorry to hear that Joker's weight is down, but pleased that the B12 shot has helped and that he enjoyed his canned food. The fact that that he is bright eyed and swishy tailed is good and he is obviously in good spirits. He is right, you must put down the computer and enjoy your weekend together!. Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for your sweet boy.


----------



## hubbub

Enjoy the beautiful day! So glad to hear Joker continues to thrive


----------



## Tripp43

I've enjoyed reading Joker's thread, he sounds like one very special Golden boy with a heart of gold. Glad to hear he is doing well and eating his dog food again. Keep on smiling Joker. :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. Joker sounds like he's living and enjoying life on his own terms. 
It's always wonderful to hear how happy he is.

Enjoy the new dog food Joker, got to keep your strength up. 

Hope you all have had a fun and relaxing weekend.


----------



## dborgers

> Joker just came inside with his usual bright eyes, happy smile and wagging tail. He seems to be saying, "Put down that laptop and come outside, silly woman! Spring is here and we have to celebrate!"


That made me grin from ear to ear  Ya, those B-12 shots can be miracle workers. Great to read his appetite is back


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Joker is feeling good and hope that he enjoys the new food!


----------



## GoldensGirl

The Super Senior Coot has eaten well today. He put away 2 cups of rice, broth and raw egg this morning. For dinner he greedily consumed 3 (yep, three) of the small cans of AD and then polished off a cup or so of rice with broth. He at with rare gusto tonight and he continues to tell me that life is good.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Joker!


----------



## dborgers

Great news  He's loaded with nutrition 

I found a trick I'm using with Katie. You may recall how Andy quickly figured out how to separate pills from treats (14+ pills a day. Well, I started using the mortar and pestal to grind her three twice-daily pills and mix them with a little beef gravy Kroger sells in a glass jar. Then I mix the food in. 

I wonder if when Joker's appetite is low if adding some store-bought gravy would tickle his appetite.

So happy to continue reading how well he's doing  And that's all because of you


----------



## swishywagga

Yay Mr J, so glad to hear you're enjoying your food, keep it up sweet boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> The Super Senior Coot has eaten well today. He put away 2 cups of rice, broth and raw egg this morning. For dinner he greedily consumed 3 (yep, three) of the small cans of AD and then polished off a cup or so of rice with broth. He at with rare gusto tonight and he continues to tell me that life is good.


So glad that Joker ate. When Smooch wouldn't eat, I would put a little of the Pedigree canned meat with gravy on her kibble, and many times it did the trick.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay! He deserves to be given whatever he wants to eat!! Give him 5 treats from aunt Karen, please!


----------



## CobaltRose

I feel very fortunate that our Golden boy remained in excellent health (besides arthritis in his hips) until just a few days before he passed. He passed on July 14th 2013, aged 18 years, nine months. We feel so fortunate that he lived to such a great age. 

He was such a cheeky bugger though. When we gave him his pills, he would pretend that he'd swallowed them, but as soon as you turned your back he'd spit them out! *shakes head*


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Friday, everyone!

Joker continues to eat with enthusiasm. This morning he put away three cans of the AD food. I cooked more rice for him and it is still cooling down. I won't be surprised if he packs away a cup or more of that.

What he doesn't want today is his pill pockets. :uhoh: All suggestions about how to deal with this are most welcome. I used to put his soloxine in his food, but we stopped doing that when he decided not to finish some meals and Sunny tried to clean his dish. Joker is now taking two Tramadol tablets with his meals and I've been told those are very bitter. He also takes coated aspirin and blood pressure meds. This morning I was reduced to old-fashioned pill-pushing, which he seems to find preferable to eating the pill pockets. I can't say that I agree, but at least I know the pills went in. Since he gets a mix of broth and water right after that, I have some confidence that the pills went down. And I keep looking for them on the floor, just in case. Coot! 

We are expecting a splendid spring day and I look forward to time outdoors with my two Golden friends.

Thanks for being with us and Happy Weekend! :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Can Joker have Braunschweiger, it's liver?
I use to give it to one of my bridge girls, she was a handful when it came time to give her tablets. She would spit them out no matter what I used until I tired the Braunschweiger. 

Really great to hear he's eating so well, keep it up Joker!
Hope you all have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## HolDaisy

Keep it up Joker, so glad to hear that you're enjoying your food


----------



## GoldensGirl

My sweet Super Coot has eaten well today. He has also been firm in his expectation that we belong out on the back deck, where he can have the best of both worlds: being close to us and also keeping close watch on the deer and squirrels, all while enjoying the cool breeze. He is pretty irresistible.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I love these great updates. Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## dborgers

> What he doesn't want today is his pill pockets. :uhoh: All suggestions about how to deal with this are most welcome.


I wish I'd have thought of this when Andy was alive:

Katie has to take three heart medications, twice a day, and she quickly caught on to spitting out the pills and eating what surrounded them. Needed a new idea to get 6 daily pills in her. Jane or I grind the pills up in her dish using the mortar from a mortar & pestle before anything else is added (the bottom of a tablespoon will work in a pinch). We add a little bit of bottled beef or chicken gravy from Kroger (two or three tablespoons), stir it up, then mix in the rest of the food and stir. She cleans the bowl shiny without a clue she just had her meds too. 

Maybe give that a try? Our boys and girls are so smart they seem to figure out any other methods and defeat them pronto, don't they? LOL


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Sunday!

Our weekly trek to the vet went well, though Joker has once again lost the pound that he gained last week.  My Super Coot eats what and when he feels like it and turns his nose up if the offering doesn't suit. When in the mood, he will eat 2-3 cans of A/D, but even his favorite Soft Savory treats don't appeal sometimes. I think I'm going to try cooking hamburger and/or chicken for him. And we can try sardines, which Charlie adored. 

Pill pockets have been put on the don't-eat list again, after being acceptable for a few days. One consequence is that pills are going down with the old-fashioned push method, which none of us enjoy, especially with the number of meds my beloved boy is on now.

These are my worries; Joker has none.  He enjoys the sunshine, the occasional bath courtesy of the clouds, and yesterday he found a scent in the backyard that kept him joyfully occupied for quite a while, nose twitching and tail wagging. This is what it's all about. He is happy and enjoying life, and I tell myself that's all that really matters.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear Joker is doing well. I think that with his mom giving him the pick of the menu he'll be gaining a bit of weight in no time. Hugs to your senior boy from me and mine!


----------



## dborgers

Not sure if I've mentioned this before ... please excuse me if I have :

Our Katie has to take three heart meds 2X daily. By the 2nd day she'd displayed the same oral dexterity Andy exhibited in being able to pluck out a small pill from an entire meal or Pill Pocket used to disguise the pills.

I started crushing Katie's pills in her dish, then adding some Campbell's soup concentrate (cream of chicken, beef et al), stirring it up and adding her J/D. Just to keep it interesting, I'll use some egg drop soup or gravy. 2 months on now and Katie has eaten every pill without knowing it.

I find that sometimes when she seems a little picky about food/pills I warm it in the microwave for 20 or 25 seconds to get the aromas wafting from the food. That seems to work when nothing else will.


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> ...I started crushing Katie's pills in her dish, then adding some Campbell's soup concentrate (cream of chicken, beef et al), stirring it up and adding her J/D. Just to keep it interesting, I'll use some egg drop soup or gravy. 2 months on now and Katie has eaten every pill without knowing it.
> 
> I find that sometimes when she seems a little picky about food/pills I warm it in the microwave for 20 or 25 seconds to get the aromas wafting from the food. That seems to work when nothing else will.


Thanks, Danny. We cook Joker's rice in chicken broth and then add more when we warm it in the microwave at meal time. We also give both dogs warm broth diluted with water to keep them hydrated, since they tend to not drink enough otherwise. And the liquid last course gives me more confidence that Joker's pill have gone down. 

The canned cream soup sounds like an excellent addition to our array of tricks. I also need to pick up some cream cheese and maybe some peanut butter as added "distractions" to the mighty Golden nose. Alas, I'm told that Tramadol is quite bitter, so crushing it probably wouldn't work. :yuck: Joker used to refuse his food if we put a Tramadol tablet in it and he doesn't need more reasons to turn up his nose at meal time. :doh:

My latest inspiration is to try hiding pills in vienna sausage. Wish me luck!


----------



## dborgers

> My latest inspiration is to try hiding pills in vienna sausage. Wish me luck!


Wishing you lots of luck!  It should work. Braunschweiger works great too. When Andy was taking Tramadol (and lots of other pills) I had to mix up my tricks


----------



## hotel4dogs

Will Joker catch food if you toss it? Sometimes that works, if you toss a "blank", followed by the piece with the pill, followed by another "blank". They are so interested in catching the food, as a game, they forget the pill. (It didn't work with Tiny).


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Praying you find a trick that works for Joker. We used to buy these smoked chicken slices in a package to put on salads. I know that my Smooch and Snobear loved them, when they refused everything else.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Any Joker update? Thinking of you all!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of sweet Joker and hope that he is doing okay. It's so heartbreaking when they refuse food, really hope that he's picked up a little and asked for something nice from his Mom,


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Weekend!

I was away on business travel for much of this week, which didn't amuse my beloved Super Coot. However, he welcomed me home with enthusiastic wagging and demands for non-stop head rubs.  

I am glad to be home. It has been a week of violence in Baltimore, which is not far from us. I grieve for the city and everyone who has been hurt there.

Whether missing me interfered with his eating or it's just sheer pickiness, my boy has lost another pound - a pound he could ill afford to shed. I'm thinking about high-calorie things to tempt him with now. We even added butter to his rice this weekend. Bacon? Peanut butter? Sardines? Maybe some hamburger. He loves ice cream, so maybe it's time for his own Hagen Daz vanilla, which we know is free of the additives that can be harmful to dogs. 

On the bright side, Joker's blood pressure check this week was pretty good. Still higher than I'd like it to be, but stable and the all-important mean arterial pressure - the pressure reaching his organs - is in a good place.

I have mastered the trick of slitting vienna sausages and tucking pills into them in a way that Joker doesn't detect. Hurray!!! That's another source of calories tucked away. And we're already thinking of other ploys. We have to be careful that the pills go into Joker and not Sunny, who loves to steal edibles from him. Silly girl.

We have a lovely spring day, with bright sunshine and temperatures aiming for around 80 degrees. Yesterday was similar and Joker was literally dancing for us to go outside with him. He hasn't begun dancing this morning, but I bet that's coming soon. He knows I can't resist him, especially when something so simple makes him so happy. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

I love reading your updates of Joker. You boy is so special to all of us.
Enjoy this beautiful weekend .
Hugs from Sheldon and Mom


----------



## hubbub

I'm glad Joker's doing well overall. No doubt having his Mom home will be good medicine


----------



## Cuddysmom

Me too. Very happy he's doing good! Keep spoiling him!


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad that he is still enjoying life and that you are one step ahead of him when it comes to his pills.


----------



## dborgers

> He loves ice cream, so maybe it's time for his own Hagen Daz vanilla, which we know is free of the additives that can be harmful to dogs.


Hear hear!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy weekend!

Super Coot Joker is enjoying having me at home today. We will both have the luxury of a few extra days together while I work from home next week, overseeing some contractors doing maintenance on the house. Of course the most important "oversight" is providing door service for Joker and Sunny. 

Joker continues to assess the worthiness of every bite offered to him. Hot dogs ceased to be acceptable after he found Tramadol in one. :uhoh: He has decided the A/D food is edible only in small portions, so his main meal now is rice. I added butter to the last batch just to get more calories into him. While running errands this afternoon, I picked up a new flavor of pill pockets and also a couple of cans of gourmet (as in almost all meat) dog food. I'm also going to the grocery store tomorrow in search of edible treasures for his Cootliness. :

It just breaks my heart to feel his ribs and bony hips. 

We fought off another hot spot this week. I found a spot the size of a quarter amid fur that Joker had been licking. He got Benadryl immediately and had to wear his Bite-Not collar over night. The next morning we saw the good Dr. C. and neither of us could find the hot spot! :doh: I felt so silly. But Dr. C. assured me that TLC and Benadryl might have caused the place to subside that quickly. Anyway, my boy got is B-12 and Adequan injections. He was, as always, good as Golden.

Sunny is quite indignant that Joker gets goodies that she can't have. Of course, she is a bit of lardette and doubtless outweighs Joker now, despite his greater height and bone mass. She tries to steal his meals and treats, so that my BF and I have to position ourselves to protect Joker while he lingers over food. The dog meals that used to take us 10 minutes have stretched to half an hour. Impatient though we both can be, I feed Joker from my fingers if that's what it takes to get food into him. :smooch:

Summer has come upon us suddenly, with high humidity and temperatures in the low to mid 80's. We may even reach the low 90's Tuesday. But it is so lovely to settle outside in the evening with the dogs close by. We turn on a fan if there isn't enough breeze to discourage insects, though we also have a mosquito netting that goes over the patio umbrella, allowing us to be comfortable and also to bring the dogs inside if it's buggy.

Joker enjoys his games with Sunny, cuddles and ear rubs that are never long enough, and cleaning my ice cream bowl. His happy back dances tell me that he is still glad to be with us. We are surely glad to have him.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> Super Coot Joker is enjoying having me at home today. We will both have the luxury of a few extra days together while I work from home next week, overseeing some contractors doing maintenance on the house. Of course the most important "oversight" is providing door service for Joker and Sunny.
> 
> Joker continues to assess the worthiness of every bite offered to him. Hot dogs ceased to be acceptable after he found Tramadol in one. :uhoh: He has decided the A/D food is edible only in small portions, so his main meal now is rice. I added butter to the last batch just to get more calories into him. While running errands this afternoon, I picked up a new flavor of pill pockets and also a couple of cans of gourmet (as in almost all meat) dog food. I'm also going to the grocery store tomorrow in search of edible treasures for his Cootliness. :
> 
> It just breaks my heart to feel his ribs and bony hips.
> 
> We fought off another hot spot this week. I found a spot the size of a quarter amid fur that Joker had been licking. He got Benadryl immediately and had to wear his Bite-Not collar over night. The next morning we saw the good Dr. C. and neither of us could find the hot spot! :doh: I felt so silly. But Dr. C. assured me that TLC and Benadryl might have caused the place to subside that quickly. Anyway, my boy got is B-12 and Adequan injections. He was, as always, good as Golden.
> 
> Sunny is quite indignant that Joker gets goodies that she can't have. Of course, she is a bit of lardette and doubtless outweighs Joker now, despite his greater height and bone mass. She tries to steal his meals and treats, so that my BF and I have to position ourselves to protect Joker while he lingers over food. The dog meals that used to take us 10 minutes have stretched to half an hour. Impatient though we both can be, I feed Joker from my fingers if that's what it takes to get food into him. :smooch:
> 
> Summer has come upon us suddenly, with high humidity and temperatures in the low to mid 80's. We may even reach the low 90's Tuesday. But it is so lovely to settle outside in the evening with the dogs close by. We turn on a fan if there isn't enough breeze to discourage insects, though we also have a mosquito netting that goes over the patio umbrella, allowing us to be comfortable and also to bring the dogs inside if it's buggy.
> 
> Joker enjoys his games with Sunny, cuddles and ear rubs that are never long enough, and cleaning my ice cream bowl. His happy back dances tell me that he is still glad to be with us. We are surely glad to have him.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Thanks for the update on sweet Joker. Glad he still enjoys his games with Sunny. Have you tried putting any gravy from the dog food meat on his rice? Will he eat liver sausage with the pills? Some dogs love liver sausage.


----------



## swishywagga

Karen519 said:


> Thanks for the update on sweet Joker. Glad he still enjoys his games with Sunny. Have you tried putting any gravy from the dog food meat on his rice? Will he eat liver sausage with the pills? Some dogs love liver sausage.


I second what Karen suggests, Liver Sausage is a favourite of Mr B's. So glad to hear that Joker is still doing his wonderful golden dances for you, big hugs sent across from me and my senior to yours x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending you many good thoughts. I know how hard it is when they just won't eat. Tiny would sometimes agree to eat fish, either baked cod, or canned salmon or tuna. Maybe a little of that could be mixed in his rice?


----------



## hubbub

I read and relish in Joker's lust for life and his people's care for him. Remembering how Hannah's meals quickly stretched from just a few moments to 30 minutes and then an hour. Time is a precious commodity and we so often rush about and forget that. 

Scratches for Joker and Sunny


----------



## Bree's Mom

This is the first time I've seen this thread. And as I sit here with my very best friend, ...my sugar face BB, we're reading about the love of your life. She looks at me with the eyes that follow me constantly and we know that soon we will be in your place but we also know that no matter where it takes us we will always be there for each other. From Bree an me, best wishes Joker an GoldensGirl.....


----------



## dborgers

Not sure if I mentioned this before, but I've found a way to get pills in a finicky dog:

Grind the pills up in their dish (using the bottom of a spoon or a mortar & pestle) Then add a few teaspoons of chicken or beef gravy you can buy at Kroger. Stir and warm for 10 seconds and add their regular food. Sometimes, warming up their regular food before adding it to the pill/gravy mix will get the aromas going, which makes it more tempting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Joker I hope you and your mom had a great weekend and your Mom had a wonderful Mother's Day.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Yesterday afternoon I made a run to a nearby pet shop, where I stocked up on chicken pill pockets and some meaty bones to amuse the dogs when we’re on the deck at night. And then I hit the grocery store for all sorts of Joker temptations: hot dogs, pasteurized eggs, American cheese, Vienna sausages, sardines, Braunschweiger, and vanilla ice cream, along with more of the rice that has become a staple of my boy’s diet.

Braunschweiger wins! Joker gobbled it down before dinner, with pills hidden in the second piece of four. He was wagging all over and so eager to swallow it that I don’t think he chewed at all – so no pills found! And another Braunschweiger victory this morning! Hurray! arty: arty: arty: And many thanks to everyone who suggested this magical substance!

We add all sorts of things to his rice – a pasteurized raw egg in the morning; some canned chicken, salmon or duck; sliced up hot dogs or Vienna sausages… Sardines and tuna fish are on the latest list. He still looks at me as if to ask why he can’t have fillet mignon, though I suspect he would turn up his nose at that after two or three days. Coot! 

We have another summery day, with a high near 90 degrees and a chance of thundershowers. Tired as I was of winter, I look forward to tomorrow’s 20 degree cooler temperatures. When my BF and I sat outside last night, the dogs used their door to go inside, where they would lie against the glass of the patio door, watching us as if questioning our sanity for being out in the heat.

After it cooled off a bit, I gave them a special treat from the pet shop – a tasty bone with a bit of meat on it. They both partied in fine style, gnawing and nuzzling and generally celebrating the splendor of being Golden. 

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear the Braunschweiger won, it always worked with my guys.

Sunny and Joker enjoy the special yummy treats mom got for you.


----------



## Karen519

*So glad*



GoldensGirl said:


> Yesterday afternoon I made a run to a nearby pet shop, where I stocked up on chicken pill pockets and some meaty bones to amuse the dogs when we’re on the deck at night. And then I hit the grocery store for all sorts of Joker temptations: hot dogs, pasteurized eggs, American cheese, Vienna sausages, sardines, Braunschweiger, and vanilla ice cream, along with more of the rice that has become a staple of my boy’s diet.
> 
> Braunschweiger wins! Joker gobbled it down before dinner, with pills hidden in the second piece of four. He was wagging all over and so eager to swallow it that I don’t think he chewed at all – so no pills found! And another Braunschweiger victory this morning! Hurray! arty: arty: arty: And many thanks to everyone who suggested this magical substance!
> 
> We add all sorts of things to his rice – a pasteurized raw egg in the morning; some canned chicken, salmon or duck; sliced up hot dogs or Vienna sausages… Sardines and tuna fish are on the latest list. He still looks at me as if to ask why he can’t have fillet mignon, though I suspect he would turn up his nose at that after two or three days. Coot!
> 
> We have another summery day, with a high near 90 degrees and a chance of thundershowers. Tired as I was of winter, I look forward to tomorrow’s 20 degree cooler temperatures. When my BF and I sat outside last night, the dogs used their door to go inside, where they would lie against the glass of the patio door, watching us as if questioning our sanity for being out in the heat.
> 
> After it cooled off a bit, I gave them a special treat from the pet shop – a tasty bone with a bit of meat on it. They both partied in fine style, gnawing and nuzzling and generally celebrating the splendor of being Golden.
> 
> Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


So glad that the braunschweiger worked. You eat now, Joker!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Good updates! Give him some rubbies for me!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great update, keep it up Joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker continues to celebrate life in his own way, with happy back dances and big smiles. He has become quite insistent about cuddles and ear rubs, too. This give me joy!  

My beloved Super Coot remains very persnickety about his food, but his weight was stable this week for the first time in weeks. We are glad the steady decline is at least on hold, though I'd love to get a few pounds back on him again. We continue to cook rice in chicken broth for him, topping it with whatever we think might be tempting. He has given the nose down to sardines, which Charlie loved, but vienna sausages remain popular and he still condescends to eat the A/D food at dinner time. We ran out of Braunschweiger, which has not amused Joker at all. :uhoh: A trip to the grocery store is definitely in order before dinner time!

Sunny does not have any respect for Joker's seniority and is inclined to be a bit rougher with him than I'd like, but he plainly adores her. She is being fairly patient about the special treats he gets, though sometimes she is clearly annoyed that she isn't getting the same things. They both surprised us last night by treating steamed broccoli as a gourmet offering. Ice cream remains the household favorite, though. 

Joker is lying near my feet and we both enjoy the breeze from a fan. Sunny and my BF are outdoors, but it's too muggy for me. Summer is clearly upon us!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker saw the vet today for B-12 injection. Joker's weight is up! Hurray!!!

arty::greenboun :banana::greenboun :banana: :greenbounarty:

Okay, it's only 2/10ths of a pound, but that seems huge right now, simply because it's _up_ and after such a long decline. We welcome any occasion for celebration. 

Joker's favored foods continue to be rice, Vienna sausages, and raw pasteurized eggs, with Braunschweiger as the _only_ acceptable carrier for pills. In the evening, we can usually persuade the Super Coot to eat two cans of A/D...if we're lucky and patient. We have learned to start his meals with the Braunschweiger/pills course because that gets him excited about eating. 

Joker and Sunny continue to be fond of steamed broccoli. Their latest surprise for me was their fondness for asparagus. Who would have thought it? I think they like it better than I do. 

We have a cool damp day today, but the holiday weekend promises to be lovely, with low humidity and pleasant temperatures. We will all enjoy!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## tikiandme

I'm glad Joker has gained a little weight and is doing well!


----------



## dborgers

Yeah! Nothing like watching a finicky eater gobble up a meal they really need


----------



## swishywagga

So happy to hear that Joker is doing well and is enjoying his specially prepared senior menu!.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So happy to read this! He's truly amazing. Go Jokes!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Last weekend my sweet BF and I escaped to the beach for a long weekend. It was splendid! Not so splendid was the fact that Joker essentially went on a hunger strike with the pet sitter, losing the precious ounces that he had gained. :doh:

However, after we were home for a night, he resumed his usual ways, taking pills embedded in Braunschweiger, eating some (but not enough) of his A/D, and making rice the main staple of his diet. He also approves of the new canned food that I found to top Sunny's kibble with, happy to have it on his rice. It looks like a good chicken stew for people, full of shredded chicken, peas and carrots. Joker also did his best to create a new hot spot while we were away, but I was able to defeat it with Douxo Mousse and Joker's Bite-Not collar.

We saw our vet yesterday for the weekly B-12 and Adequan injections. Joker's temperature was normal and the warm places were deemed to be under control.

My sweet Super Coot continues to charm everyone he meets, with big smile and wagging tail. Our vet is amazed by his energy and engagement with the world, as if to deny his age. Or at least defy it. I love his back dances, prancing for his food, and smiling demands for attention. It is clear that he still knows that life is good.

It is hot this weekend, with temperatures in the upper 80's and fairly high humidity. My BF and I enjoy being on the back deck with a big fan aimed at us, but the dogs are certain that we have lost our minds. They lie by the air conditioning vents, noses pressed against the glass to watch their foolish humans outdoors.

The heat has driven me indoors and I glance up now and then to see the lovely red roses that my BF brought me, as he usually does on Saturdays. I am happily spoiled.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Yesterday Joker and I paid our weekly visit to the family vet, where Joker had his routine injections of Adequan and B-12. He has a wicked hot spot just under his right ear and the good Dr. C. shaved and cleaned that area, as well as a warm suspicious area on Joker's abdomen. Hot spots are the bane of existence!

My beloved Super Coot is down to 62.3 pounds, a good 20 pounds less than he ought to weigh. It breaks my heart to see him wasting away before my eyes. But he ate well this morning, gobbling his Braunschweiger, A/D, and rice with a chicken topping.

My boy tells me that I worry too much. He still smiles a lot, does his happy back dances, patrols the back yard and dances for his food...except when he doesn't. He reminds me that at his age he is allowed to be persnickety. He still loves attention and mostly wants to be with us.

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update. I think of you guys often and send many good thoughts to you and Joker.


----------



## Doug

Sending a whole bunch of healing vibes and love to you Joker and your beautiful family  I hope that you enjoy the most fabulous weekend together!


----------



## Cuddysmom

So glad you enjoyed your much-deserved vacation!!! Give J 6 treats from me, please!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Yesterday Joker and I paid our weekly visit to the family vet, where Joker had his routine injections of Adequan and B-12. He has a wicked hot spot just under his right ear and the good Dr. C. shaved and cleaned that area, as well as a warm suspicious area on Joker's abdomen. Hot spots are the bane of existence!
> 
> My beloved Super Coot is down to 62.3 pounds, a good 20 pounds less than he ought to weigh. It breaks my heart to see him wasting away before my eyes. But he ate well this morning, gobbling his Braunschweiger, A/D, and rice with a chicken topping.
> 
> My boy tells me that I worry too much. He still smiles a lot, does his happy back dances, patrols the back yard and dances for his food...except when he doesn't. He reminds me that at his age he is allowed to be persnickety. He still loves attention and mostly wants to be with us.
> 
> Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


Yes , Joker is allowed to be persnickety. Glad he ate well this morning!


----------



## dborgers

> They lie by the air conditioning vents, noses pressed against the glass to watch their foolish humans outdoors.


If we had that much fur we'd probably want to lay on AC vents too. Glad Joker continues to do well


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am home again after almost a week of business travel. These times are always hard on my sweet Super Senior. Joker did not eat well while I was away and he continues to look at food as some noxious substance. He had lost almost a pound by last Friday, when my dear BF took him in for the weekly vet visit, and I dread to think what the scales will tell us this week. My boy wouldn't touch his breakfast this morning, but I was working at home today and he finally ate some rice with an egg mixed in around my lunchtime. He did eat some dinner, though not as much as we hoped. Perhaps it's time for those chicken nuggets!

Joker is so very frail now. He probably weighs less than Sunny, though he is taller by inches. He falls over sometimes and it just breaks my heart. He struggles to squat for pooping and climbing the stairs to the deck is never easy for him.

But still he smiles, craves his cuddles, and does his happy back dances. Still.

I will fight for my beloved boy as long as he fights to stay with us. He has not given up yet and neither will I.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

I was thinking of you guys this morning as I took in the heat wave we're experiencing - specifically the picture of Charlie, Joker and Sunny lounging on your deck from what seems like ages ago  

Hannah, like Joker, loved living and life's experiences which made her physical decline so difficult. Joker's so fortunate to have you as his advocate.


----------



## KKaren

GoldensGirl said:


> ....
> But still he smiles, craves his cuddles, and does his happy back dances. Still.


Joker, he is a super senior! Sending all positive thoughts your way. You keep up your happy back dances Mr. Joker. You have many fans here on GRF. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Positive thoughts, hugs and rubs sent over to beautiful Joker. Hoping he starts to eat a bit better, great idea about the nuggets or any other special senior delicacies you know he will enjoy. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> I am home again after almost a week of business travel. These times are always hard on my sweet Super Senior. Joker did not eat well while I was away and he continues to look at food as some noxious substance. He had lost almost a pound by last Friday, when my dear BF took him in for the weekly vet visit, and I dread to think what the scales will tell us this week. My boy wouldn't touch his breakfast this morning, but I was working at home today and he finally ate some rice with an egg mixed in around my lunchtime. He did eat some dinner, though not as much as we hoped. Perhaps it's time for those chicken nuggets!
> 
> Joker is so very frail now. He probably weighs less than Sunny, though he is taller by inches. He falls over sometimes and it just breaks my heart. He struggles to squat for pooping and climbing the stairs to the deck is never easy for him.
> 
> But still he smiles, craves his cuddles, and does his happy back dances. Still.
> 
> I will fight for my beloved boy as long as he fights to stay with us. He has not given up yet and neither will I.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Thinking of sweet Joker and you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sending good thoughts and wishes your way for Joker.


----------



## tikiandme

Sending positive thoughts and hugs to Joker and you.....


----------



## Daisy123

Golden kisses and snuggles for Mr. Joker.


----------



## caseypooh

Thinking about you and sweet Joker Lucy, I'm sending a big hug to him. I think I would be persnickety too, only cookies and ice cream for me after 85. If I have teeth that is...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker sends his thanks and lots of dog hair to all his fans. He really loves those extra cuddles and says to keep 'em coming.

My boy is increasingly fragile, but his determination to enjoy every second his life remains strong. He has been panting a lot today, testing my psychic powers to figure out what he wants or needs. Bites of the very nice steak we had for dinner were clearly on that list, so I dutifully saved some for him and Sunny. 

Eating continues to be a challenge for my boy and I have begun to suspect that he has some acid reflux issues. That will be on my list for discussion when we see our vet this week.

Joker also has another evil hot spot on the under side of his tail. We found it yesterday and did a close trim, followed by medicated cleaner and Animax. He is wearing his Bite-Not collar again and the hot spot looks much better today. Happily, the hot spot behind his ear has healed enough that the Bite-Not is not causing problems with it, though I have to keep an eye on it.

We are in the throes of full-blown summer weather, with high humidity and thunderstorms nearly every evening. Joker and Sunny like to stay close to Mom when the thunder boomers are shaking the world. We have a bit of a break this evening and we are all enjoying a little time on the back deck, listening to birds and crickets. This year's cicadas have not begun their song, so it is quieter than usual for a summer night.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending hugs and positive vibes to beautiful Joker.


----------



## SandyK

Hugs and kisses to sweet Joker!!


----------



## dborgers

Sending loads of super positive vibes to Joker


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Grand mal seizure*

Joker had a grand mal seizure a few minutes ago, around the same late-night hour when Charlie used to have them. So far as I know, this was his first. I guess the good news is that I witnessed it and was here for him in the aftermath. 

Seizures at this age almost always result from a brain tumor or lesion of some variety. That said, there is only one thing I am sure of: I will not put Joker through what my Charlie endured. As long as Joker enjoys life, we will be here for him. But I fear that will not be as long as I had hoped. It is very hard to give him the care he will need when we both have to work full time. We will do what we can and my boy will always know that he is loved.

Tears stream as I know this path too well. I didn't expect to walk it again...so soon. Oh my sweet, sweet boy.

Prayers for Joker. Please.


----------



## hubbub

Sending loads of positivity and good will your way. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## hubbub

I've lit a candle for Joker and his family. The site has changed, but if you search for GRF, you will see it's light.

Light a Candle


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so, so sorry to see this news. Sending all the prayers in the world for you and your sweet boy. Always here for you if you need me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending many prayers and good vibes for sweet Joker.


----------



## Doug

Oh sweet heart I am so very sorry to see this :'(
Sending you mega healing vibes.
Candle lit.


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, I am so very sorry, sending prayers to you and beautiful Joker. I will be thinking of you all, candle lit.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so so sorry to hear this. Joker is so special to all of us. Sending many good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Best wishes for Joker - and, of course, for his humans.May his fighting spirit keep on shining through.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker had a grand mal seizure a few minutes ago, around the same late-night hour when Charlie used to have them. So far as I know, this was his first. I guess the good news is that I witnessed it and was here for him in the aftermath.
> 
> Seizures at this age almost always result from a brain tumor or lesion of some variety. That said, there is only one thing I am sure of: I will not put Joker through what my Charlie endured. As long as Joker enjoys life, we will be here for him. But I fear that will not be as long as I had hoped. It is very hard to give him the care he will need when we both have to work full time. We will do what we can and my boy will always know that he is loved.
> 
> Tears stream as I know this path too well. I didn't expect to walk it again...so soon. Oh my sweet, sweet boy.
> 
> Prayers for Joker. Please.


Praying very hard for sweet Joker! Joker is special to so many!


----------



## caseypooh

Oh Lucy, please hug him for me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so very sorry to hear this about Joker. 

I lit a candle for him, my thoughts and prayers are with you and this special boy of yours.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry to see this. Sending you both lots of positive thoughts. Big hugs to your boy.


----------



## Mayve

Oh Lucy....I am sorry to hear this news. I'm not here much anymore but when I am i like to read about sweet Joker. Hugs to you and your sweet boy....


----------



## Max's Dad

So sad to hear about Joker. Please take care.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm sorry to read about Joker. Sending prayers for him and for you also.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very sorry to hear this update, I hope he continue to love life in his Jokeresque way. You are in my thoughts, hugs Lucy!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers, strength and positive thoughts sent your way.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Joker! Hugs from us!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Sending thoughts annd prayers for Joker!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to read this update, sending hugs and positive vibes to beautiful Joker.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry, Lucy. Sending good thoughts for wonderful Joker and you. Hugs...


----------



## dborgers

Aw, so sorry to read this update. Hope this is the one and only seizure ...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today has been a very long day, but it is finally the part of the evening that is quiet time. My sweet BF has gone to bed and Joker is asleep nearby...where I can watch his breaths come and go.

I stayed downstairs with my boy last night, so I would hear him (or Sunshine Girl) if he had another seizure. I woke around 5 AM...too early, but that's just the way it was. Joker was ready to go outdoors...bright-eyed and bouncy, which was good to see. He has been a very hungry boy today, eating a big breakfast and a huge dinner...at least by Joker standards. I came home from work early so that I could check on him. There was no evidence of another seizure and he has been fine thus far this evening. I will feel better if we make it another hour without a seizure, since late evening is a common time for them and the first one was late last night.

I called our vet's office today, asking the staff to let the doctors know about Joker's seizure. Notes were made to his file, but I also asked to have Joker's regular vet notified about the seizure, especially since his substitute will see Joker tomorrow. The dear man called me back this afternoon and we talked at some length...about Joker's hot spots, the character and duration of the seizure, how he has been since, and next steps. We agreed to a "full body function" blood test that will include a thyroid work-up. I think this one will be sent to a university lab rather than to the local commercial one. We also discussed diet and other meds. This gentle man loves my boy and will see that the right things are done tomorrow morning.

I am glad that I get to work from home tomorrow and Friday and then we have the weekend...four days that I can be here to watch over Joker. Of course my sweet super-senior would assert that he is watching over me, not the other way around. This evening he has shown every sign that he is back to normal, playing with Sunny, patrolling his back yard, and supervising humans as we do our chores. Go Joker!

I worry...that's what us mere humans do...sometimes to the point of being frantic. And Joker brings me back to living in the moment, celebrating the time we share. We sat on the back deck for a few hours after I got home and just enjoyed a day with low humidity, a gentle breeze, and time together. That's really what it's all about.

Thanks so much for your support. You make a world of difference. :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry to hear about Joker's seizure. Hoping for more good days still to come.


----------



## hubbub

I'm glad to hear Joker's doing well today and that you were able to speak with the Dr. He's been so wonderful with Joker, I imagine it brought a lot of comfort to discuss it with him. Good thoughts and prayers continue  Scritches to Joker and Sunny


----------



## SandyK

Just reading about Joker's seizure. I am sorry and hope it is the only one. Glad to see he had a good day eating and playing...enjoying life...Joker style!!


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, I am so glad to hear that Joker had a better day. We are keeping everything crossed for you both and send you lots of rubs and hugs, prayers and positive thoughts flying across too!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear you and Joker had such a good day together. 
Prayers the blood work brings good news. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your special boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Joker has had a better day, you're in our thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for all your positive thoughts, candles and prayers, friends.

I slept on the loveseat last night to be near Joker in case he had another seizure. He rewarded me by waking me up every hour or so, asking to go out. I finally gave up at 5 AM and just stayed awake, getting some work done. To say that I have been sleepy today would be a serious understatement.

I arranged to work from home today, and Joker and I saw the substitute vet this morning. She gave my boy a very thorough examination. Joker now weighs a bit less than 60 pounds, compared to the healthy 85 pounds that he weighed in his prime. He has lost about 6 pounds just since April. I guess the good news is that he is now eating with gusto and is putting away an amazing quantity of food...the A/D canned food, rice, a canned chicken stew dog food that he loves, Braunschweiger to hide his meds, and a raw pasteurized egg with his breakfast. This doesn't keep him from trying to get to my dinner. Such a mooch! :uhoh: He proved again this evening that he likes asparagus better than I do!

The vet drew blood for a "full body function" test, including extra tests for thyroid function. We should have at least some of the results tomorrow and the rest by Monday. She suggested arranging for Joker to have imaging done, but I pointed out that I know very well what seizures in a dog this age indicate. We don't need the MRI to know that. 

We discussed pain medications, since we have taken Joker off of Rimadyl because of suspected acid reflux issues and Joker is apparently not comfortable. Most categories of analgesics have warnings about renal insufficiency (that's Joker for sure) and/or cardiac insufficiency (this might be Joker). We talked at some length and agreed to try gabapentin (generic Neurontin) , which is active against the neurologic pain that Joker probably has as a result of issues at the base of his spine and it's also active in raising the seizure threshold. One of the issues is side effects and potential renal damage, but I pointed out that the goal now is the best possible quality of life for my boy, not increasing the duration. That is so very hard to write, but I know that it is the right choice for The Best Dog In The World (TBDITW). Following recommendations, the gabapentin prescription is for a low dose and only twice a day instead of three times per day. It will take a week or two to know if this med is helping We will follow up with urine tests for renal function, among other things. 

Joker has continued to lick and bite at his tail and the surrounding areas for a few weeks now. I guess the good news is that the substitute vet found that he had a very full anal gland and expressed it. Joker has not bitten at that region since, so maybe this was the source of the problem.

I am very tired after missing a lot of sleep last night and the night before. And I don't regret for a minute that I stayed with Joker. We do look forward to a long weekend together.

Thank you again for your support, in all its many forms. And, as always, thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## PrincessDi

Lucy, I rarely get on much these days, but am very sad with what you and your dear Joker are going thru. Am on my way to light a candle for you both - as you have done for so many. Please know that we're keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that Joker will enjoy many more meals and will never have another seizure and still has more sweet time to enjoy with you.


----------



## Claire's Friend

*gabapentin was the one drug that controlled Morgan's seizures, so we will pray it works well for your sweet boy! Always in our thoughts XXOO
*


----------



## Doug

Ah sweet pain relief and lowering the seizure threshold, feels like a huge improvement already 
I always remember you telling me that Joker was the best boy in the whole entire universe. I always think about it when I tell Hudsie that he is the best boy in the whole entire world which is quite often. 

As challenging as it is I know that you know the importance of pure positive thoughts and taking care of yourself is so I wish you great success with this new healing medicine (as we had with T) and may you feel replenished now knowing that you are on back on a good path.

Blessings and love to you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy and Joker*

Lucy: Holding you and Joker in my thoughts and prayers.

I remember sleeping on the couch when Smooch was ill.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending good thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## swishywagga

Sending lots more hugs and positive thoughts, keeping everything crossed for Joker and that you all have a wonderful weekend together!.


----------



## swishywagga

How is Joker doing this morning, hope he had a good day yesterday and has an even better weekend!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My continued thoughts and prayers for sweet Joker.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hoping Joker is doing well today.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for all your continued healing thoughts and prayers, friends.

Dr. S, the substitute vet, called this morning with Joker’s blood test results. The news is not good. Several different test results indicate that his kidney failure is worsening: higher creatinine, hypercalcemia (which can also be caused by cancer, as well as renal failure), and anemia. Worsening proteinuria is causing his body to destroy muscle tissue to get the protein he needs and can’t get from his diet, while his kidneys are not producing a chemical that signals his bone marrow to produce more red blood cells. His T4 and free T4 thyroxine levels were also too high.

We do have a plan of action. First, we are going to try a prescription diet that is from Royal Canin. The last time we had Joker on a prescription renal diet, he simply stopped eating, so I am not optimistic about this. But we will try. To address the anemia, we are also going to give him an ounce or so of liver with each meal. I hope that mixing that into the prescription food will make it more appealing to my boy.

Finally, we are reducing Joker’s soloxine. After his T4 results were too low in April, his regular vet, Dr. C., increased the dosage by 50%. As I feared, that was too much, so we are moving from 1.5 mg twice a day down to 1.2 mg twice a day.

With Rimadyl now off the meds list and gabapentin added, I hope all of these changes will improve things for Joker. Even so, Dr. S. said there is simply nothing we can do to stop his weight loss. 

I guess the short version of this is that my boy’s body is failing him, as is inevitable at some point. The end of this dog story is probably not too far in the future. Meanwhile, my focus is going to be on maintaining and improving Joker’s quality of life as much as we can. And enjoying every moment that we have with The Best Dog in the World.

Prayers for Joker. Please.


----------



## GoldenCamper

More prayers sent your way. You're such a great dog mom!

You and your vets obviously know your stuff. I'm not a vet but wanted to share a thought on the hypercalcemia and I don't know if what I'm typing might help or not. 

It could be a type of Hyperparathyroidism which does not always mean cancer. Did they test for Parathyroid hormone (PTH) and find it elevated? Treatments for it besides dietary modification that you are trying include phosphate binders and calcitriol.

A few links that might help. 

Hyperparathyroidism in Dogs

DogAware.com Health: Medical Treatment for Dogs with Kidney Disease


----------



## Mayve

Hugs and prayers being sent!


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers flying across to precious Joker x


----------



## GoldensGirl

GoldenCamper said:


> More prayers sent your way. You're such a great dog mom!
> 
> You and your vets obviously know your stuff. I'm not a vet but wanted to share a thought on the hypercalcemia and I don't know if what I'm typing might help or not.
> 
> It could be a type of Hyperparathyroidism which does not always mean cancer. Did they test for Parathyroid hormone (PTH) and find it elevated? Treatments for it besides dietary modification that you are trying include phosphate binders and calcitriol.
> 
> A few links that might help.
> 
> Hyperparathyroidism in Dogs
> 
> DogAware.com Health: Medical Treatment for Dogs with Kidney Disease


Thanks for the information and links. I will ask about this when I speak with our regular vet next week.

The sad reality is that Joker's kidneys have been slowly failing over the last year. When he had abdominal surgery in April 2014 to remove bladder stones and a mass (benign!), the surgeon observed that one of his kidneys was small and malformed. Renal failure never ends well, as I know from experience with my Sabrina. At this point, we're fighting for a little more time and mostly for the quality of Joker's life.

Thanks again for being with us.


----------



## GoldenMum

My thoughts are with you guys, belly rubs to Joker and Sunny!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Sending hugs and kisses to Joker and Sunny!!


----------



## caseypooh

Bless you Lucy, you are doing everything humanly possible for sweet Joker, keeping him comfortable and all the love you can, being with him, these are what means the most.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have a little good news to share: Joker *likes* the new prescription dog food! He gobbled down a whole can for dinner and then ate a lot of rice, along with the liquid vitamin/iron supplement Dr. S. sent home today. After his dinner, he came to see me with bright eyes, big smile and wagging tail. Hurray! 

Dr. S. warned me that it takes a week or more before the effects of gabapentin are obvious. However, I think I already see a reduction in the frequency of the focal seizures Joker has been having. It might be wishful thinking, but I so want him to feel more comfortable in his own skin than he has seemed over the past week.

Researcher that I am, I continue to investigate renal disease and treatment alternatives. Tonight, though, I'm celebrating having my boy on a better path.

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenMum

Good job Mom, good boy Joker!


----------



## caseypooh

Yay Joker!!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Anything that brings joy to Joker and you is well worth it. I'm so pleased for even a little good news for you both!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very happy to hear that he likes the new food! I very much remember how hard it is to see them lose weight and have no appetite. Continuing to send prayers for you both.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry about Joker's bloodwork results. Very happy to see he likes his new food. You are a great mom and will no doubt continue to allow Joker to have the best care, happiness and love that he deserves!! Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to read your latest update, well done Joker, keep smiling precious boy x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful news, really glad to read this. 

Great job Mom, Joker keep it up sweet boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear that you're dealing with renal failure, after going through it with Daisy I know how you must be feeling (as it's a road you've walked before with Sabrina). I'm glad to hear that he enjoyed the new prescription food, take it a day at a time and when he's feeling good just enjoy the moment. He's such a precious boy, give him a gentle hug from me and Sammy.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy to read he is loving his new food and the supplement (Pet-tinic I assume) as I gave that to Tucker for his anemia, he loved it.


----------



## dborgers

Happy to read the positive direction Joker's taking


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping Joker is still eating well, sending hugs and kisses across to your sweet boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> We have a little good news to share: Joker *likes* the new prescription dog food! He gobbled down a whole can for dinner and then ate a lot of rice, along with the liquid vitamin/iron supplement Dr. S. sent home today. After his dinner, he came to see me with bright eyes, big smile and wagging tail. Hurray!
> 
> Dr. S. warned me that it takes a week or more before the effects of gabapentin are obvious. However, I think I already see a reduction in the frequency of the focal seizures Joker has been having. It might be wishful thinking, but I so want him to feel more comfortable in his own skin than he has seemed over the past week.
> 
> Researcher that I am, I continue to investigate renal disease and treatment alternatives. Tonight, though, I'm celebrating having my boy on a better path.
> 
> Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


So happy to hear that Joker likes the prescription dog food-is it I.D., Intestinal Diet, by any chance? My dogs loved it, too!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker continues to eat well and there have been no more seizures, thank heavens! Tonight he made it very clear that my ice cream was really his, though he had to settle for licking the bowl. Bright eyes, wagging all over, dancing for his dinner...that's my boy!

Dear Dr. C. and I spoke today and agreed that it is time to consult a veterinary specialist in internal medicine. I will get that set up for next week. Meanwhile the changes to meds and diet appear to be serving us well.

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that Joker is continuing to enjoy his food and do better! Hope that an internist will make an even bigger improvement!


----------



## swishywagga

Really great to hear that Joker is still eating well. Keep that tail wagging gorgeous boy, more hugs and kisses flying across to you x


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that sweet Joker is eating well.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker and I saw Dr. S., the substitute vet, again today. My boy gained three - yes 3! - whole pounds since last Thursday!

:greenboun :greenboun :greenboun :greenboun :greenboun

His blood pressure was high, but we were running late and he always gets anxious when I hurry, so the blood pressure readings didn't surprise me.

Most importantly, he seems happy. Yesterday he gave me an extra special bouncy greeting when I got home from work. Such a thrill! 

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenMum

What a wonderful update, good boy Joker!


----------



## Harleysmum

That is such great news. Good boy, Joker!


----------



## caseypooh

Yahooooooo!


----------



## PrincessDi

That's AWESOME news!! Hope the trend continues up! Your boy is a fighter!


----------



## KKaren

Joker, you rock! Enjoy your weekend.. That's very good news. PS. Joker, we always have ice cream on the 4th...


----------



## SandyK

Awesome news!!! Extra hugs and belly scratches to you Joker!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yay Team Joker, great news!

Have a great 4th of July weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

That's so great, Mr J keep eating well and swishing your beautiful tail, have a lovely weekend x


----------



## dborgers

> My boy gained three - yes 3! - whole pounds since last Thursday!


Woo HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

This weekend Joker has been showing me that he is still a Super Coot, feeling quite entitled to be picky about everything. Breakfast was an adventure this morning. He went out before breakfast. Then he came in and stared at his first course, looking back and forth between the food and me as if I were trying to poison him. He eventually ate a bit and then went out in the middle of the first course. His rice also got the stink eye and he had to go out again before he would finish it. Each trip out was productive - he really did need to go - but so many separate trips? :doh:

The good news in all of this is that he actually ate pretty well. I am reminded of the words of Gibran: "Work is love made visible." And I do love my boy!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

So glad that Joker is doing well, love the fact that he just has to go out so many times.!. I think our senior boys have definitely been comparing notes over the Internet. Hope you all have a lovely Sunday together.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> This weekend Joker has been showing me that he is still a Super Coot, feeling quite entitled to be picky about everything. Breakfast was an adventure this morning. He went out before breakfast. Then he came in and stared at his first course, looking back and forth between the food and me as if I were trying to poison him. He eventually ate a bit and then went out in the middle of the first course. His rice also got the stink eye and he had to go out again before he would finish it. Each trip out was productive - he really did need to go - but so many separate trips? :doh:
> 
> The good news in all of this is that he actually ate pretty well. I am reminded of the words of Gibran: "Work is love made visible." And I do love my boy!
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Love to hear Joker's stories!! He is quite the character!!


----------



## dborgers

It is something how they become Sorbonne-worthy connoisseurs with age


----------



## Pipsqueak

Oh Lucy I am so very sorry to read this about Joker. I don't check into the seizure thread that often these days but I noticed a comment on one of your posts and thought I had better check things out further.

Joker's first seizure must have brought back painful memories for you. You have devoted so much time to giving advice and support to so many on the seizure thread, myself included. It seems so unfair that you are having to face this again.

Take care and thinking of you and Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pipsqueak said:


> Oh Lucy I am so very sorry to read this about Joker. I don't check into the seizure thread that often these days but I noticed a comment on one of your posts and thought I had better check things out further.
> 
> Joker's first seizure must have brought back painful memories for you. You have devoted so much time to giving advice and support to so many on the seizure thread, myself included. It seems so unfair that you are having to face this again.
> 
> Take care and thinking of you and Joker.


Thanks you for your note and thoughts, my friend.

Joker's first - and hopefully last - grand mal seizure most certainly made my heart leap. Mostly, though, I was glad that I had stayed up late so I was there to see it and comfort him. It had the beneficial consequence of making us get a full blood work-up done and that revealed a number of things that were out of kilter. I am trying to think of that seizure as a blessing in disguise, helping us recognize the need to reduce his thyroid meds, change his diet, look for better ways to control pain, and treat his anemia before it got too severe. Guess I still look for silver linings.

Charlie was mostly healthy when his seizures began and they stole him from me. He lived a bit over a year after his first grand mal seizure and by the end he was a shadow of the dog he had been. I think renal failure will claim Joker before another year passes. I will not push him to stay beyond his time, as I fear that I did with Charlie.

For now, Joker is very thin and not so very strong, but his eyes shine with love and laughter and he still trots around the back yard when he goes out to do his business or just patrol the fence line. He does joyous back dances and plays with his beloved Sunshine Girl. He still gives very clear orders, as he did this morning when his heavy panting woke me from downstairs, demanding to be let out to do business at the crack of dawn. This afternoon he told me firmly that I needed to get out of my big chair and move out onto the back deck, so the family could be united there. I am mostly obedient to his gentle commands, of course. I cherish every opportunity to rub his ears and kiss the top of his head, scratch his neck and rub his sides and belly, and share offer my empty ice cream bowl for him to lick with the most incredible enthusiasm. 

All dog stories have sad endings, but this one isn't over yet. I am so grateful that Joker fights to stick around! :smooch:


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, GoldensGirl, every time I read about Joker (or Barnaby, too) I get quite tearful remembering my old Pilgrim.
Yet, I am so glad he has somedog and someone to love, reasons to do back dances, and, most of all, someone who loves him back so wholeheartedly. Thank you for taking us all on this journey with you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks you for your note and thoughts, my friend.
> 
> Joker's first - and hopefully last - grand mal seizure most certainly made my heart leap. Mostly, though, I was glad that I had stayed up late so I was there to see it and comfort him. It had the beneficial consequence of making us get a full blood work-up done and that revealed a number of things that were out of kilter. I am trying to think of that seizure as a blessing in disguise, helping us recognize the need to reduce his thyroid meds, change his diet, look for better ways to control pain, and treat his anemia before it got too severe. Guess I still look for silver linings.
> 
> Charlie was mostly healthy when his seizures began and they stole him from me. He lived a bit over a year after his first grand mal seizure and by the end he was a shadow of the dog he had been. I think renal failure will claim Joker before another year passes. I will not push him to stay beyond his time, as I fear that I did with Charlie.
> 
> For now, Joker is very thin and not so very strong, but his eyes shine with love and laughter and he still trots around the back yard when he goes out to do his business or just patrol the fence line. He does joyous back dances and plays with his beloved Sunshine Girl. He still gives very clear orders, as he did this morning when his heavy panting woke me from downstairs, demanding to be let out to do business at the crack of dawn. This afternoon he told me firmly that I needed to get out of my big chair and move out onto the back deck, so the family could be united there. I am mostly obedient to his gentle commands, of course. I cherish every opportunity to rub his ears and kiss the top of his head, scratch his neck and rub his sides and belly, and share offer my empty ice cream bowl for him to lick with the most incredible enthusiasm.
> 
> All dog stories have sad endings, but this one isn't over yet. I am so grateful that Joker fights to stick around! :smooch:


I, too, am so happy that you and Joker have one another.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that your kids story goes on and on and on! So glad he's eating and feels well enough to give Mom direction!


----------



## Harleysmum

You are an example to everyone to "enjoy each moment".


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my! I've been away too long. Please give me some good news!


----------



## dborgers

Go Joker!!


----------



## swishywagga

Sending positive thoughts and hugs to you all, hoping that Mr J continues to do well!.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Just sending my love and kisses to Joker!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Sending hugs and kisses!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

While I sat at an airport yesterday afternoon, waiting for the plane that would bring me home after a short business trip, I got an unexpected call from our housekeeping service. The news was not good: Joker had a grand mal seizure while the cleaning crew was at the house. I got home 6 hours later to find my boy in classic postictal mode: pacing, thirsty and somewhat agitated.

Today I took Joker for our regular weekly visit with Dr. C. While there, my boy had so many focal seizures that Dr. C. sent me home to get his gabapentin while arrangements were made to have Joker admitted at the Emergency Veterinary Clinic (EVC), where Dr. K. would see him. I spent most of the afternoon prowling around the waiting room, waiting to talk with Dr. K. The news was not good. She was fairly certain that we are dealing with a brain tumor and possibly hemangiosarcoma, since a bleed would trigger seizures. We agreed to have chest and abdominal x-rays done, checking especially for cardiac hemangio. 

My sweet Super Senior remains at the EVC tonight, where he is receiving prednisone to reduce swelling in his brain and possibly valium to stop the seizures. He will come home only when he goes 24 hours without a seizure. The bright spot in all of this is that Dr. K. and I agreed that Phenobarbital would not be an option since the side effects would destroy Joker’s quality of life. She also said that we can forget about the special diet for renal failure; that is no longer our real concern. My boy can have anything he wants to eat…absolutely anything. She especially recommended rice and chicken or pork and said that eggs would be very good for him, since he needs high-quality protein.

I will call late tonight to see how The Best Dog in the World is doing and again tomorrow morning after 9, when I can talk with Dr. K. again. We hope that Joker can come home tomorrow, but that is not certain. I will share the news when I can.

Prayers for Joker. Please.


----------



## SheetsSM

I'm so sorry for the news. I do pray your boy rallies once more.


----------



## Doug

Sending you both much healing love and light. 
May he be immersed your and our abundant love and admiration of him right now.

Gratefulness candle lit.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, Lucy, so sorry to read your latest news. Prayers being said and fingers and toes crossed he rallies


----------



## Claire's Friend

As always, thinking of you and Joker XXOO


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending many, many prayers.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Lucy, what dreadful news! Just wanted you to know there are people in the most unlikely places wishing you and Joker the best possible outcome for you both.


----------



## 1oldparson

Praying for you both!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for all your support, friends.

I am emotionally exhausted, or I would have remembered to share the good news of the day - and there is some. Joker has basically maintained the weight he gained last week, holding almost steady. Dr. C. commented that he was alert, with tail wagging and behaving normally, except when a focal seizure struck. When it was time to get into the car and head to the EVC, Joker did his best to climb into the car by himself. In short, he is still my beloved Joker in every way.

It may seem heartless, but in some ways our current path is easier than dealing with renal failure. I write those words having held two beloved Goldens through end-stage renal disease. The simple truth about seizures and brain tumors is that nobody will try to talk me into holding on a bit longer. Instead, there will be no argument when I say the time has come. Joker will tell me very clearly when that time is and I will not argue with him.

My boy _will_ come home. We will spoil him even more than we did before (if that's possible), take a lot of photos, soak up the smell and texture of him, and make as many memories as we can in the time we have left. When I told Dr. K. that my best guess after his first seizure was 5 or 6 months, she nodded. That's well past his next birthday and after our vacation at the dog-friendly ocean-front rental house that Joker loves, but before the dark coldness of another winter.

We also have to think of Sunny, who has been so deeply depressed this evening that I barely recognize my whirly girl. She clearly misses Joker and will not be happy alone. My BF and I have already begun discussing whether to get a puppy for her to raise (my preference - the Tito X Abby thread really has me yearning) or to look for an older dog, either a rescue or a dog ready for retirement from a breeder (my BF's preference). Either way, we will remain a multi-Golden household, a reality that I'm sure Joker would approve of since nobody loves Sunny more than he does. Every dog I've had has stretched my heart a little larger, so we know there will be room for the ones to come.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldenMum

I truly admire your outlook, and wish you lots of time to spoil your boy rotten. Please give that sweet boy a smooch from me, and hugs to you!


----------



## Doug

Yes although it does not seem like it right now, you have many happy times ahead of you with Joker and you are right to focus on these. Your love of each other shines so brightly through this thread. 

I wish you a very peaceful and replenishing rest so that Joker can be home with you and sweet Sunny girl asap. May the sun shine brightly for you all tomorrow :')


----------



## caseypooh

I'm sending a special hug to you dear Lucy and a prayer for your boy, I know this night oh so well. Joker will come home Lucy for you to love him and cherish and watch over him. He's not going to go just yet, he has to make sure you are ok..just like my Casey. Tears are coming for you and him.


----------



## Harleysmum

Hoping for Joker to come home as soon as possible to be spoilt rotten.


----------



## KKaren

GoldensGirl said:


> In short, he is still my beloved Joker in every way.
> ...


Sending love to you Lucy and Joker.... his spirit shines through your words. Rest a bit if you can, praying he'll be home soon.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending love and special hugs to your beautiful boy, I am so very sorry that the news isn't better. I will be thinking of you all today and beyond x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending hugs to you and Joker...


----------



## GoldensGirl

My late-night call to the EVC brought the news that Joker was resting peacefully. It will be about two more hours before I can speak with Dr. K. again. I hope she will tell me that Joker can come home this evening and that we have a bit more time with him. I remind myself that at this point we aim for quality time, not quantity. He has had a very long life already and we will not ask more of him than he has to give.

Thanks for being with us.


----------



## hubbub

I can barely respond, but wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you guys.


----------



## Mayve

Sending prayers and hugs to you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I woke up early this morning and couldn’t go back to sleep, as my mind started to race about what today will bring. Finally I decided to get up and come downstairs, letting my BF sleep in. 

Clearly knowing that it is her Job #1, Sunny has been doing her best this morning to make me laugh. She spent a long time with her muzzle across my laptop, demanding that I be present in the moment with her. She got ear rubs, belly scratches, and the massage at the base of her tail that always makes her wriggle ecstatically. She is in the kitchen with my BF now, probably lying across his feet as he tries to cook breakfast. 

I finally got to speak with Dr. K., who had the best possible news for me: Joker can come home later this morning. He has had no more seizures since late yesterday. X-rays of his chest and abdomen are clear, so whatever is causing his seizures is apparently confined to his brain. They have increased his gabapentin to 300mg given 3 times daily, noting that this will help with pain as well as seizures. I also spoke with Dr. C. a few minutes ago. He called the EVC last night and the doctor on duty mentioned that they might put Joker on an additional anticonvulsant. I will ask Dr. K. about that when I see her today.

No amount of love and/or veterinary care can make my boy immortal, but we look forward to having him home again and we are so glad to have more time with him.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## SheetsSM

Wonderful news!


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad Joker is coming home, please give him a big cuddle and an extra special treat from me x


----------



## caseypooh

hugs to you Lucy, please hold his paws for me and give him a hug.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prayers you have many days to come to share with Joker.


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending hugs and good thoughts


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad he is coming home.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker has been ravenous since he got home. He danced in the kitchen and persuaded me that he had to have food right after he got here. That was maybe 1:00 PM. He ate most of a can of his Welruva chicken stew and then settled down to sleep. At the end of this post is a photo of him that I managed to snag as he rested nearby.

When we went into the kitchen to start our dinner preparations this evening, Joker came and lay down in the middle of the room beside Sunny. He _never_ does this! He has always been the one to lie quietly at the kitchen door and wait to be summoned to eat. But not tonight. He had rice and more of the chicken stew, then Braunschweiger laced with pills. We listened to Dr. K. and bought chicken livers for our boy. I sautéed three of them in a bit of butter tonight and he finished his dinner with the chicken livers mixed with rice. Happy dog! Tomorrow we will roast a pork tenderloin for him.

But all is not well. He still has the odd tremors that start in his head and neck and cause him to fall over. Dr. K. thinks they are not focal seizures but something akin to palsy - a central nervous system disorder of some kind. I think they represent brain damage from the violent grand mal seizures. And he just had what I believe is a genuine focal seizure, complete with jerking of his legs. If this continues, we will take him back to the EVC and I will surely make an appointment with Dr. G., the neurologist.

It comes down to the reality that I can't let him go on this way for much longer. He deserves better from me than that. So we will spoil him absolutely rotten in the time we have left. I think it is days, not weeks or months. I have been bracing myself for the decision that lies ahead, but it is so very hard to face the reality. I love The Best Dog in the World. So much.

Prayers for Joker.


----------



## jennretz

Prayers. Your love for Joker is so wonderful to hear. My prayers to you and Joker that you are able to spend some quality time together. Hugs.


----------



## Doug

Awh hello beautiful boy. I am so happy to see that you are home!! 

I wonder if Pheno will help the tremors? I remember the neck and head tremors so well that caused the tipping. We could not stand to see the side effects of Pheno but we gave Tia such a low amount that it was enough to reduce the tremors significantly. I think that we only gave her a half of a tiny tablet but the effect was very much appreciated without any significant side effects. It just might be the top up he needs??

I wish you great peace, strength and clarity for when the time comes for you to make that loving decision. Nothing is easy about it but it gets to the point where you just love them too much to see them carry on. I hope that you have way longer than you expect.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Many prayers.


----------



## 1oldparson

Praying you and Joker build more wonderful memories in however much time you have together.


----------



## caseypooh

Sending prayers for you and sweet sweet Joker, you are a great mom Lucy.


----------



## love never dies

Sending hugs & prayers for you and Joker.


----------



## dborgers

Like Doug said, a small amount of Pheno might help a whole lot.

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga

Hugs and prayers for beautiful Joker x


----------



## KKaren

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker has been ravenous since he got home. He danced in the kitchen and persuaded me that he had to have food right after he got here. ...
> , Joker came and lay down in the middle of the room beside Sunny. He _never_ does this!
> 
> .. Happy dog! Tomorrow we will roast a pork tenderloin for him.
> 
> .. I love The Best Dog in the World. So much.
> 
> Prayers for Joker.


Beautiful picture of Joker, I'm glad he's home and I bet his snuggle with Sunny and being with you and your BF and all the special and tasty food made his day.

I hope you have a wonderful Sunday with Joker, many prayers are coming your way


----------



## GoldensGirl

Morning has come. Joker is lying near me trying to rest, but the frequent tremors make it hard for him to relax. I keep hoping the increased dosage of gabapentin will kick in and give him some peace.

Tomorrow morning Dr. C. and I will talk again. I'm debating trying a low dose of Pheno, but I'm not sure that Joker can handle the ataxia. His back legs are already weak.

On the bright side, he ate well this morning. I think he's glad the prescription foods are gone forever. We will be cooking for him again today. Funny how we will cook for the dogs when we won't bother for ourselves. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you and Joker this morning...


----------



## caseypooh

We are all right here with you both.


----------



## Daisy123

That's good he is eating better. Sending golden hugs and kisses to Joker. Enjoy every moment with him. Sounds like he is extremely well taken care of!


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> We are all right here with you both.


I know and count on this. When there is news, I reach for my laptop because I know you and others here will help me process the information and make good decisions for Joker. Bless you and all the other readers of this thread for that. It makes an enormous difference for me, giving me a safe place to share.

I have learned so much from so many GRF members...you, Barb, Danny, hubbub, Claire's Friend, DG... the list goes on and on. Joker fares as well as he does because of this community and the examples provided here.

My Super Senior is resting nearby, in the deep sleep that gabapentin induces. I am trying not to wake him, but he stirs now and then despite my best efforts. The constant tremors must be exhausting for him. When I went into the kitchen to fill my water glass around 5 PM, he followed me and licked his bowl, strongly suggesting that having dinner early would be entirely appropriate. That's a switch! And of course we obliged him.

I have to go to my office tomorrow, having been away since Tuesday afternoon. But my manager has already agreed that I can come home early, so I'll be here to give Joker his afternoon dose of gabapentin and supervise his outings. By then I will have chatted with Dr. C. and perhaps with Dr. K. to sort out next steps. 

I have been taking photos last night and today. At some point soon, I will post the best of them.

Thanks so much for your caring and support, :wavey:

Lucy


----------



## Mayve

Hugs and prayers to you and Joker......


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all this morning, sending hugs and prayers x


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> I know and count on this. When there is news, I reach for my laptop because I know you and others here will help me process the information and make good decisions for Joker. Bless you and all the other readers of this thread for that. It makes an enormous difference for me, giving me a safe place to share.
> 
> I have learned so much from so many GRF members...you, Barb, Danny, hubbub, Claire's Friend, DG... the list goes on and on. Joker fares as well as he does because of this community and the examples provided here.
> 
> My Super Senior is resting nearby, in the deep sleep that gabapentin induces. I am trying not to wake him, but he stirs now and then despite my best efforts. The constant tremors must be exhausting for him. When I went into the kitchen to fill my water glass around 5 PM, he followed me and licked his bowl, strongly suggesting that having dinner early would be entirely appropriate. That's a switch! And of course we obliged him.
> 
> I have to go to my office tomorrow, having been away since Tuesday afternoon. But my manager has already agreed that I can come home early, so I'll be here to give Joker his afternoon dose of gabapentin and supervise his outings. By then I will have chatted with Dr. C. and perhaps with Dr. K. to sort out next steps.
> 
> I have been taking photos last night and today. At some point soon, I will post the best of them.
> 
> Thanks so much for your caring and support, :wavey:
> 
> Lucy


Lucy: We are all here for you and Joker. Praying for you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joker.


----------



## GoldenMum

Smooches from Sky and Breeze, keep on fighting buddy!


----------



## caseypooh

Love from us too, you will be home soon Lucy to check on him.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you this evening Lucy. Sending hugs and special prayers to beautiful Joker x


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lucy, sorry you and Joker are suffering so much now. Hopefully you will have more quality time with him and that the drugs will kick in and ease the focal seizures.

Thoughts are with you.

Take care


----------



## GoldensGirl

I made it home this afternoon with just a few minutes to spare before Joker's afternoon meds were due. He accepted the meds and then settled down near me while I worked for the rest of the afternoon.

Dr. C. and I spoke twice today. Between those calls, he talked with a doctor at the EVC. We agreed to try a low dose of Pheno in addition to the gabapentin. The first dose was with Joker's dinner and we will just have to see how it goes.

Joker was absolutely piggy at dinner, eating two whole cans of his chicken stew, along with a good serving of rice. For dessert just now, he celebrated his supreme dogliness by wolfing down some very special treats sent by Danny. Joker sends lots of kisses and dog hair to you, Danny. 

Research has always been my habit and I have found another treatment to suggest to our vets. It seems that many canine brain tumors produce swelling that contributes to pain and to seizures. Studies show that prednisone reduces the swelling and thus reduces both pain and seizures. I will share the evidence with Dr. C. when we seem him on Friday.

Joker has been happy this evening, playing with Sunny. He is alert and asking for attention, which we are delighted to provide. This is the goal, after all.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So glad he's eating!


----------



## PrincessDi

Glad Joker had a good day and add our prayers to those of so many for more time with your beautiful boy Joker. Pray that the prednisone can also give Joker more time as well.


----------



## Harleysmum

Loving to hear about 'piggy' joker!


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear that Joker is eating so well, wishing you a special day together!.


----------



## hubbub

Happy to know Joker's enjoying himself and spreading golden joy


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

So glad that Joker is enjoying himself!


----------



## caseypooh

Yay Joker!!!! you are truly a wonderful boy!

Mamma, keep on researching!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all, hoping that Joker is still enjoying his senior menu. Prayers and hugs sent across x


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of you XXOO


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thinking of you and Joker.


----------



## GoldenMum

Just stopping by to let you know I am thinking of you and Joker, hoping he is still being a piggy!


----------



## hubbub

I'm also thinking of Joker and his family today


----------



## swishywagga

Me too, sending hugs and prayers x


----------



## hotel4dogs

I, too, am holding you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brave

Thinking of you and Joker. 

Xoxoxoxoxo from Bear and the gang.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you...


----------



## GoldensGirl

This has been a difficult week in multiple ways, but I think we have a happy ending in sight. I am up to my eyebrows in a major, high-profile project at work, so my hours have been long and demanding, though exciting. My BF also has had major deadlines and has had to work late every day this week. My manager has been blessedly generous in allowing me to come in early and leave early, so that I'm home to give the afternoon meds and then finish my work day from home. I also have the late night med shift. Combine our work schedules and the need to give Joker meds 3 times each day and...well...I'm running short of sleep.

We gave Pheno a try and it seemed to calm Joker's focal seizures, but it also took away his ability to control his back legs. My sweet senior was reduced to dragging himself across the floor with his front legs, which is simply not acceptable. Right now, he is wearing the HelpEmUp harness that we got for Charlie. It has a hip harness with a handle over his rump that lets us give Joker some support when getting up, crossing a slippery surface, or moving up or down stairs. More importantly, Dr. C. and I agreed to cut the Pheno dose in half yesterday and stop it completely tonight. Hurray! Just cutting the dose has already made a difference in Joker's level of awareness and his ability to stay upright once he's standing. I am optimistic that getting off Pheno will restore his ability to move about with more confidence.

The next step in the journey will be giving Joker a low dose of prednisone - 5 mg every other day. We hope that will bring down swelling in his brain and thus reduce pain and seizures. It may also help with his back legs, at least to the extent that inflamed nerves contribute to his loss of control.

This morning Joker weighed in at 60.5 pounds. That's very thin for him, but at least the scales are moving in the right direction now. He has become quite piggy, eating a cup or more of rice, a can (sometimes 2!) of his Welruva chicken stew, Braunschweiger, and anything else we offer him. Following Dr. K.'s orders, he has his own supply of freshly roasted chicken and I will cook more chicken livers for him tonight. He is also absolutely wild about some special treats that Danny sent for him. (Thank you, Danny!)

This afternoon Joker's eyes are bright, his smile is back, and he is enjoying a little time on the back deck with me. I look forward to the weekend at home with him.

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, I am so glad to read your update tonight, Joker has so many fans all over the world and like me have been stopping by to check his thread. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend filled with special golden moments. Please pass on a big cuddle to your beautiful boy x


----------



## Pilgrim123

I was so pleased to read this post and I am very glad Joker is eating so well. Just don't forget to take care of yourself, too - though the oldies are worth all the love and time you can give them, aren't they?!


----------



## GoldenMum

May you and Joker have a glorious weekend! I have tears remembering the love and care I shared with my two Golen Oldies! I miss them soo when I read this thread......hugs to you all.


----------



## hubbub

Fingers crossed that removing the pheno gets Joker back on his feet. I wish you all a wonderfully golden weekend  <hugs to all>


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, you are always on my mind. We all are so lucky you are here, Charlie and now Joker are helping all of us. Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## PrincessDi

Awesome news! Hope he has a great weekend!


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad to have a good report on Joker.


----------



## 1oldparson

Praying for Joker and you. This is what helps me when I start to worry. 

Philippians 4:6-7 Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Was so sad to see your post in the cancer section. Sending all my positive thoughts to you and Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker is back! With the Pheno leaving his system, his eyes sparkle again and his smile has returned. So have his demands for attention. 

My boy is still a bit unsteady on his back legs, but that has been the case for a while now. He benefits from a little help on stairs, but he is again able to stroll around the back yard on his own and sometimes breaks into a trot. Last night he even engaged in rough play with Sunny! I am optimistic that we will be able to remove the HelpEmUp harness this afternoon.

Joker's appetite is strong and I think he will continue to gain some weight, which is a very good thing. I am not deluding myself that he is recovering, but it is so good to see him enjoying himself again. The decision to take him off Pheno was clearly the right one.

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like things are headed in the right direction. He's so lucky to have a mom like you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful news, really glad to hear taking him off the Pheno has made such a huge difference. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## caseypooh

Yay!! We are all trotting around right with you Joker!


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to read your update. Good boy Joker, I'm so glad you're enjoying your very special senior menu and keeping your mom on her toes!.


----------



## hotel4dogs

what awesome news!!! Happy dance!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

On a lark, I posted the photos below in this month's "Then and Now" photo contest. Thought it would be good to have these images here, too. The recent photo from my phone doesn't compare with the one taken with my good camera, but the beloved face is captured nonetheless.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful photos of a beautiful boy!.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I see why you fight his ailments so hard - he still has that unmistakable Goldie spark in those eyes. He is a beautiful example of an older gentleman. Thank you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a handsome guy! So glad his spark has returned!


----------



## PrincessDi

Joker is a sweet and handsome boy! One look into those beautiful brown eyes and you can see he very much still has the gleam to be with you!


----------



## dborgers

Joker, you're a handsome guy


----------



## GoldenMum

Awww Joker, so glad to hear you've got that spark back and are back to your old Sugar face self! Hoping he continues to do well!


----------



## swishywagga

Sending hugs and positive thoughts to you and Joker x


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Love your pictures, Joker!!


----------



## caseypooh

Thank you Lucy, he's such a sweet boy


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Friday, friends!

The news this morning is mixed. Joker woke me at 3:15 this morning, having another grand mal seizure. He recovered pretty quickly and gobbled a bowl of rice with broth. He ate a hearty breakfast an hour ago and now he seems to be back to normal.

Joker's new normal is a very good place. The combination of gabapentin and prednisone has restored his mobility in a way that hard to believe. He moves like he did 2 or 3 years ago, with his legs under much better control. The prednisone must have reduced inflammation in the nerves where they exit the spine, so there is less pain and his muscles get the signals they need to function correctly. My boy moves up and down the stairs with confidence again. He even runs now and then! His appetite remains strong and he is clearly happy, from the smile on his fact to the back dances he does frequently.

We have our weekly appointment with Dr. C. this morning. It's time for blood tests to check the level of gabapentin. We will also discuss whether we need to add another med. Time-release Keppra would be a good option, I think. It has fewer side effects than the alternatives and it's a primary anti-convulsant that can be used alone, unlike gabapentin. In any case, we are not going back to Pheno. Joker's quality of life is very good right now and we will not do anything that changes that for the worse.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry for the bad news, but love the good news! His quality of life seems much improved by the drug combination.
Sending hugs.


----------



## Harleysmum

It's all about the quality of life and that news is GREAT!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dr. C. is simply amazing. He spent close to an hour with us today and didn't charge me a dime for the visit. While we were there he examined Joker carefully and researched Keppra, which he has not prescribed before. After doing that research, he agreed with me that we should give timed-release Keppra a try for Joker and had his assistant call in the prescription. We will ease my boy onto this new med and see the good Dr. C. again next week. I know from more than a decade of experience that he is only a phone call away if we need him before then. He was so thrilled with Joker's improved mobility, observing that it is almost like moving back in time 2 or 3 years.

Joker continues to celebrate regained control over his back legs. He did his best to climb into the car today without waiting for my help, though I stopped him out of fear that he would injure himself. His joy in moving confidently is so obvious that it makes me smile just to see him walk.

Thanks again for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## caseypooh

We think YOU and Joker are amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

What a great report!! :You_Rock_

Joker's fans here in Nashville


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks, friends.

I forgot to mention some of the best news: Joker gained 2 whole pounds since last week!

arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:


----------



## Pilgrim123

Now, that's worth celebrating!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fabulous update, what a wonderful Vet Dr. C is.


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy I am so glad to hear that Joker is enjoying life and eating well, wishing you all a wonderful weekend together!.


----------



## GoldenMum

That boy is a fighter, good boy Joker!


----------



## dborgers

> I forgot to mention some of the best news: Joker gained 2 whole pounds since last week!


Woo Hoooooooooo!!! That is GREAT news!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just stopped by to see how your sweet Joker is doing. Sorry to hear about another seizure, but it sounds like there is lots of positive going on, too! yay for two pounds! Give him an extra hug from me today. What a special boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Joker!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that Joker is enjoying life and he's gained weight! Holding you both in our thoughts that he continues to do well!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by with a hi and a hug for Joker, hope he is still doing well!.


----------



## caseypooh

Just checking in on you, sending a big hug


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just checking in....


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing you, Joker, and Sunny a wonderful weekend!


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Happy Birthday, Joker!*

Thanks for your continued good thoughts and prayers, friends. :wavey:

Today we celebrate Joker's 15th birthday! He will get lots of treats and spoiling for sure. I think his very own bowl of ice cream might be in order. I bet he will get an extra portion of the special treats that Uncle Danny sent, too. Sunny, of course, gets her share of his treats, so it will be quite a party. 

Joker continues to eat with gusto and has begun telling us quite insistently when he thinks it's time for a meal. He is alert, happy to play with his Sunshine Girl, and moving reasonably well. There have been no more seizures and the focal seizures have stopped, but I worry a bit about how much water he is drinking and the load it puts on his kidneys. When I speak with Dr. C. again, we may consider reducing a med. Meanwhile, we are grateful that The Best Dog in the World continues to enjoy life. 

Happy Birthday, sweetheart! 

arty: arty: arty:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 15th Birthday Joker!
Great to hear he's doing so well. 

Have fun celebrating your special day, enjoy your treats and the ice cream. 

Hope we get to see lots of pictures.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Beautiful Boy, have a lovely day and weekend, I'm so glad you're doing well. Big hugs and kisses sent over to you xxxx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 15th Birthday, Joker!


----------



## Doug

Whoohoo! 
HAPPY birthday wonderful Joker!!
We hope that you have the most fabulous time celebrating together


----------



## Pilgrim123

15! What a special boy to have such a special birthday! And, with that health report, may you enjoy all the ice cream you can handle. Girlie may even join you at a distance in dessert after her meal tonight so the party spreads worldwide.


----------



## hubbub

Happy Happy Birthday Joker!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy every moment


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy, happy birthday!! Fifteen is such an achievement!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Fifteenth Birthday, Joker! I hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Joker, I am sure it was some special celebration! I know your mom celebrates you every day, and she is so lucky to have such a sweet sugar face in her life. Happy, Happy Birthday sweet Joker!


----------



## KKaren

Happy Birthday Joker, Enjoy the ice cream and tell your mom that it really should be a birthday weekend!! Ice cream on Sunday too.


----------



## jennretz

Happy 15th birthday sweet Joker. I hope it was a fabulous day filled with ear scratches, belly rubs and ice-cream!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope you had a wonderful birthday Joker! I know that it was a glorious celebration!


----------



## Harleysmum

Goodness Joker - 15 is a huge milestone! Happy birthday darling. I hope you enjoyed every minute as I am sure your mum and family did. A very special day being celebrated all over the world.


----------



## Mayve

Happy Birthday Joker. So glad you're enjoying life.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow! Happy Happy Birthday, Joker!! I hope you had a wonderful day! 15 is truly amazing!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Happy Birthday, Joker!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy belated 15th birthday beautiful Joker, I hope that you had a very special day. What a fantastic milestone!


----------



## caseypooh

Happy birthday Joker! i hope your day was extra special, sending love to you.


----------



## SandyK

Happy Belated Birthday Joker!! I agree with the suggestion that you get to celebrate all weekend!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker asked me to let all of you know how much he appreciates your birthday wishes, especially the part about making it an extended celebration. He really enjoyed several days of extra treats, though spoiling him is the norm around here. 

We saw Dr. C. again yesterday, having missed the week before because of my work schedule. I made appointments for the next four weeks, since I think my boy does better with weekly visits. It's expensive, but it's only money, right?

Joker seemed tired yesterday. Dr. C. agreed with me that treating him for the very loose poops and increasing the dose of prednisone was in order, in hopes of making him more comfortable and easing the neurological issues Joker is having with his back legs. Blood was drawn for "full body function test," as well as tests to check my boy's blood levels of Keppra and gabapentin. I should have those results early next week.

Meanwhile, Joker's weight is stable at around 63 pounds, still light for him but at least not dropping. He is eating well. My dear BF has been cooking pork tenderloin for Joker, a practice that clearly meets with our boy's approval. As it should - that's mighty fine pork! I have to laugh at how much we cook for Joker in comparison to how little we cook for ourselves. Obviously we have our priorities in the right place. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Always with you, in thought and prayer.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker asked me to let all of you know how much he appreciates your birthday wishes, especially the part about making it an extended celebration. He really enjoyed several days of extra treats, though spoiling him is the norm around here.
> 
> We saw Dr. C. again yesterday, having missed the week before because of my work schedule. I made appointments for the next four weeks, since I think my boy does better with weekly visits. It's expensive, but it's only money, right?
> 
> Joker seemed tired yesterday. Dr. C. agreed with me that treating him for the very loose poops and increasing the dose of prednisone was in order, in hopes of making him more comfortable easing the neurological issues Joker is having with his back legs. Blood was drawn for "full body function test," as well as tests to check my boy's blood levels of Keppra and gabapentin. I should have those results early next week.
> 
> Meanwhile, Joker's weight is stable at around 63 pounds, still light for him but at least not dropping. He is eating well. My dear BF has been cooking pork tenderloin for Joker, a practice that clearly meets with our boy's approval. As it should - that's mighty fine pork! I have to laugh at how much we cook for Joker in comparison to how little we cook for ourselves. Obviously we have our priorities in the right place.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


You and Joker are in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I had to laugh at the part where you talk about "how much you cook for your boy when you cook so little for yourselves, it brought back so memories of when I was going through a similar situation with my Bridge boy and I was cooking for him. 

I've always said my house was not a restaurant, meaning, whatever I cooked was what you ate for dinner regardless if you liked it or wanted it. I wasn't about to cook different things for everyone, but I had no problem cooking whatever I thought my Bridge boy would eat a particular night. 

Good to hear Joker is maintaining his weight, I hope his blood work results are good. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you both. 

Enjoy the weekend with this special boy of yours.


----------



## dborgers

Joker, I was traveling and missed your birthday. We'll extend it if that's OK 

Happy Birthday!! 

You're amazing and we love you


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear that Joker is doing well, sending hugs and keeping your gorgeous boy in my prayers.


----------



## california gold

Happy, Happy Birthday Dear Joker. Thinking of you always.


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to see how are favourite senior golden is doing!.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker sends his greetings, with a big smile and wagging tail. :smooch: He has had a good weekend, enjoying walking his trails in the back yard and mostly staying indoors in air conditioned comfort.

We saw Dr. C. again on Friday. He tended to an emerging hot spot on Joker's back leg and we think we got it early enough to keep it from fully forming and spreading. Joker's weight held even and Dr. C. was pleased with his mobility and alertness. He also showed me the latest test results, which are good except for the BUN and creatinine. His blood calcium level is down some, which is good, and his blood cell counts are in the normal range. The Keppra and gabapentin test results are at a good level, so we will leave those meds where they are. Joker has had no more seizures since we added the Keppra and he has gotten past the side effects, so I'm happy that we don't need to make changes now.

We talked about chronic loose poops, which are probably linked to the fact that Joker takes so many meds. We don't want to give another drug, so we chuckled as we agreed that feeding him cheese seems like a good option. Joker loves it! Dr. C. gave my boy injections of B-12 and a mixed B vitamin blend, as well as drawing blood to test BUN and creatinine levels. We are both worried about the strain that all the meds are putting on Joker's kidneys, which have not been in good shape for a while now. This was one of those veterinary days that made my plastic melt, hitting a total of over $550 for assorted tests and treating the hot spot. It's a mighty fine thing that I have a good budget for veterinary bills.

Joker continues to exert his super-senior Super Coot privileges, turning up his nose at assorted foods. This morning he was happy to eat his rice with a couple of raw pasteurized eggs mixed in. My wonderful BF cooked two pork tenderloins last night and Joker is doubtless enjoying that with his dinner tonight. We ate some of it last night and probably will again, but we both know they were purchased and cooked for the Super Coot. :uhoh: 

I am settled on the back deck sipping a mimosa (who says they are only for morning?!) and listening to the cicada song that is synonymous with summer to me. They are in fine form tonight. Soon I'll have two dogs within reach and my BF at the table beside me. What better way to spend a summer Sunday evening?

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so glad Joker is holding his own, despite all the drugs.
Can I come and join Joker in the pork tenderloins? Sounds like his meals are more interesting than mine, And he doesn't have to wash dishes afterward!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pilgrim123 said:


> I'm so glad Joker is holding his own, despite all the drugs.
> Can I come and join Joker in the pork tenderloins? Sounds like his meals are more interesting than mine, And he doesn't have to wash dishes afterward!


Actually, he washes all of his dishes and ours, too, given a chance. Especially ice cream bowls.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad Joker is doing so well!


----------



## GoldenMum

Well Joker I hope you are washing dishes for a long time to come. You deserve your Super Coot status, enjoy your week!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, I love reading how well Joker is doing 

Been a little short on time (working like crazy after my trip), but when I'm on GRF I never fail to stop by and check on your amazing and adorable boy. Can't tell ya how happy I am to read how well he's doing. 

A bit of canned pumpkin is one thing that was recommended to me to help Andy's movements solidify. Seemed to work pretty well. Continued happy and healthy days to you all


----------



## swishywagga

So very pleased to hear that Joker continues to do well. Sending hugs and three cheers for our wonderful seniors!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update, prayers Joker continues to do well and enjoys all these special moments.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also just stopped by to see how your sweet boy is doing. Very happy to hear he is continuing to do well. What a strong boy. Continued positive thoughts for him!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I misses Joker's big day, too?! Oh no! Please forgive me, Joker! I hope you had a super day! 15 treats from Aunt Karen! Xo


----------



## PrincessDi

Great update on Joker! So glad to read that he's doing well and cleaning all the dishes!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi, hope that you all have a great weekend and that Joker is doing well x


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker reminded me this afternoon that all our Forum friends should have an update about him. I confess that new duties at work have made me present in this present less often than I would like to be.

The Super Senior and I saw Dr. C. again today for our weekly visit. Our boy's weight is up to 64 pounds, a full pound increase since last week. His eyes are bright and he has actually been trotting around the back yard, showing that his back legs are under better control than before. And this afternoon I actually saw poops that fell as plops, not streams, for the first time in weeks. The speaks to the magical powers of pumpkin and cheese!  The nasty looking spot on his back leg now looks totally healed, thank heavens. We believe we have the meds right now and the diet is coming under control, thanks to wonderful guidance from the GRF and continued research on my part.

Joker asked me to tell everyone that he is enjoying his life and really appreciates being adored from afar. He would prefer to eat more of my dinner, but...well... he reluctantly admits that I have to eat, too. This morning Dr. C. gave him a boost of electrolytes via sub-Q, and our boy is feeling mighty fine. He got maybe a dozen treats in the process, not to mention a gift bag of special treats brought home. Dr. C. was so pleased by the Super Senior's playing with a dental chew while on the table for sub-Q fluids that he stepped aside to take photos of our boy. We hope to post some soon!

Dr. C. and all of his staff clearly adore Joker (as well they should, he reminds me) and welcome us each week. When we talked this morning about whether to come next week, I pointed out that weekly visit seems to serve my boy well and I expect to continue them for the rest of his life. I hope those weekly vet bills go right through the roof because he thrives for so long!

This afternoon has been absolutely splendid, spent entirely on the back deck with Joker and Sunny close by. I couldn't imagine a more perfect day.

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum

Always great to get a good report on Joker. Enjoy the rest of your weekend on the deck!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Made my day, thanks !! XXOO


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great update!


----------



## hubbub

Hooooraaaay - - - Go Joker!!!! 

I absolutely understand what you mean about the weekly visits.


----------



## swishywagga

What a wonderful update, I'm so glad that Joker continues to do well. Please pass on a big hug from me and tell him how much he is adored by his International Fan Club!.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update, what awesome news!


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a perfect report of a perfect day. Thank you for my taste of old gold.


----------



## Mayve

So happy to read this uodate.


----------



## PrincessDi

That's awesome!! So glad to read that Joker is doing well and enjoying life!


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Joker is doing so well. Very happy for both of you!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sunny, Joker and I are once again settled on the back deck, enjoying a fabulous late summer/early autumn day with mild temperatures and low humidity. I don't know which of us is happiest! 

Joker and I saw the good Dr. C. again this morning. I am delighted to report that my boy weighed in at almost 66 pounds, up almost two pounds since last week. He continues to eat with enthusiasm and trot around in the back yard now and then. Thanks to canned pumpkin, his bowels are functioning better - not completely normal, but so much better than before. There has been no trace of another seizure, so he is holding his own there, too. Prednisone continues to help reduce neural swelling that impacts his back legs, so his mobility continues to be good.

The only bit of trouble today is that the Licker in Chief has given himself another touch of moist-skin dermatitis. :doh: He got a shave this morning, along with a good cleaning and some antibiotics. Afterwards, he teased Dr. C. and his assistant into giving him almost a dozen treats - and got more when we reached home. :uhoh: We will follow up with Douxo Mousse in the version that contains chlorhexidine. And of course we'll see Dr. C. again next week, as always.

Thanks for being with us. We wish everyone a glorious weekend. :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum

Wonderful news. Enjoy your week-end.


----------



## swishywagga

That's wonderful news, Joker and Barnaby have definitely been talking!. I'm delighted to hear that Joker is doing so well, wishing you all a great weekend together, please give that beautiful senior boy a dozen treats and tummy rubs from me x


----------



## lhowemt

Super awesome!


----------



## hotel4dogs

makes my day to hear how well he's doing!!! continued good thoughts to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great as always to hear how well Joker is doing and how much he is enjoying life. 
Wishing you many days to come with this special boy of yours. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker continues to do well, maintaining his weight and mobility. He still trots around the back yard and dances for food and treats, making it clear that life is good.

Today I went to fill a new 90-day prescription for Joker's generic Keppra extended-release formula. Luckily I checked online and found a GoodRx (Prices, Coupons and Information - GoodRx) coupon that cut the price of this medication almost in half! I called GoodRx before I took the coupon to the pharmacy so I'd know in advance whether they would apply the coupon for a pet. It seems that almost all participating pharmacies do so. We are at the point where Joker's medications would run over $300 per month without such discounts and I am enormously relieved to find this alternative.

We wish everyone in the USA a joyful holiday weekend. For everyone else, Happy Weekend! :wavey:


----------



## jennretz

What a wonderful update! So glad he is continuing to do well.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank you for letting us know how Joker is doing. Have a great weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

That's absolutely wonderful, I'm so pleased to hear that Joker continues to do well. Hoping you all have a great weekend together, hugs and rubs sent to your beautiful boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update, always great to hear how wonderful Joker is doing and how much he's enjoying life. 

GoodRx is a great site, glad you were able to take advantage of the savings for his meds.

Happy Labor Day to you all, hope it's a fun filled and a relaxing weekend.


----------



## hubbub

Your post makes my heart smile


----------



## caseypooh

I check in to see how you all are doing, what a wonderful way to start my day today! Joker is so amazing as are you Lucy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today has been the most incredibly splendid day! The sun is shining, the humidity is low, and temperatures are pleasant. A gentle breeze has made it absolutely perfect on the back deck, where we have spent most of the day with dogs. I was a little late coming outside and Joker came in to insist that I move to the deck. He can be quite stubborn about these things, but I am lucky that he made me move outside.

It's hard to believe that leaves are already falling. But then it's hard to believe that it is already September, too. What happened to summer?! I shouldn't complain, especially since autumn is my second favorite season of the year...right behind spring. In younger days I would have been energized by a day like today, but after intense weeks at work, it has felt like a perfect day to relax. There will always be chores to do, but there will rarely be such perfect days to just rub dog heads and bellies and celebrate each moment.

Joker is napping nearby, cool enough that he isn't even panting. The silly Sunshine Girl is indoors, lying against the glass with her belly to the air. Perhaps she'll come out when my sweet BF goes in to make another round of mimosas. 

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker and I went to see Dr. C. today, as we do nearly every week. My boy's weight was down a bit, which is consistent with his appetite having been a bit off. He has also been telling me that he has a headache, rubbing his face and the top of his head against the sofa frequently. The good news is that the places around his groin are healing nicely, though not as fast as I would like.

Dr. C. and I talked at length about how to proceed. We agreed to increase Joker's dose of prednisone by half a tablet each day, putting the total at 7.5 mg. That's still a low dose for a dog of Joker's weight, so we have some room to work with in the months ahead. We also agreed to try a low dose of Benadryl to help control itching and skin irritation. Finally, Dr. C. gave my boy injections of B-12 and multi-B mix, which should improve his appetite and overall sense of well being.

Joker was patient with the examination, as he always is. He was also clearly greedy for cookies, which always makes his humans happy. Dr. C. continues to be amazed by his ability to bounce back and his continued interest in life. Joker is such a love!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## SandyK

Love reading good updates for Joker and his love for life!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker continues to celebrate life with happy back dances, wagging tail, big smiles and bright eyes. He tosses in occasional trotting in the back yard, where he continues to patrol the fence line a couple of times each day and evening. He also begs for my dinner and especially for tomatoes.

We saw Dr. C. yesterday for the weekly check-up. Joker's weight is up slightly and the inflamed areas on his belly are mostly healed. Dr. C. was delighted by Joker's mobility and the stability of his back legs. With normal temperature and good appetite, all seems to be well. We work to keep it that way!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, that's so great to hear. Have a great weekend and hug your boy for me!.


----------



## caseypooh

How wonderful Lucy!!!
Please give Joker and Sunny too, a kiss from me.


----------



## Pilgrim123

It's always great to hear that such a wonderful old dog is doing so well. Long may he repel those pesky border-hoppers! (And include an ear-rub from me in his daily quota.)


----------



## dborgers

Joker, I'm a happy camper reading how well you're doing. Bet you're glad it's getting cooler now.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that Joker is doing well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Always great to hear how wonderful Joker is doing. 
He's certainly a very special senior boy.


----------



## tikiandme

Glad to hear your doing well, Joker. Keep it up!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

So glad to read that Joker is doing well!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just stopping by to remind you that I think constantly of you and Joker,and hope all's well.


----------



## lhowemt

Tomatoes! He is channeling sweet Tiny!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Weekend, everyone!

We are back from a splendid week at the beach, where we spent a lot of time doing nothing much - except watching the ocean and providing service and attention to Joker and Sunny, of course.  My BF took me out for an incredible birthday dinner at a favorite restaurant called Blue Moon and he gave me a dozen sweet-scented roses, as he does often. I like being spoiled! 

Nature blessed us with a stormy sea that put on quite a show. In this off season, we had the place mostly to ourselves. The only neighbors we saw were dog people whose beagles talked to Sunny whenever she spoke to them. She is quite the Golden watch dog, so her comments were frequent. She also drew admirers whenever we stopped for potty breaks. People saw her first and then invariably commented on Joker's wonderfully expressive face. We even took pictures, which I hope to post sometime soon.

Like many others, we mourn the passing of Barnaby, who has shared the super-senior journey with us. We will miss his mischief and celebration of being Old Gold.

This morning Joker and I paid our weekly visit to Dr. C., who pronounced our boy to be "amazing!" His temperature is normal, ears are clear, and we have no sign of hot spots or other dermatological issues. We took in a "triple catch" urine sample and Dr. C. drew blood so that we can continue to monitor Joker's body functions. We agreed that all meds will remain the same, pending test results. As Dr. C. put it, "don't mess with success!"

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sounds like you all had a wonderful week at the beach. The "Off" Season is my favorite time of the year here. I know how wonderful and peaceful it was having the beach all to yourselves. 

Great vet visit, hope Joker's test results are good. 

Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## swishywagga

Although I am so very sad at the moment I am so happy to read that Joker continues to do well, please give him a big hug from me.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have so much good news from our two visits with Dr. C. that I almost feel like I should have a party to celebrate!

arty2: :drummer: arty2: :drummer: arty2:

Sunny had her annual exam this morning, which was quite an adventure. Despite being given 25 m.g. of acepromazine two hours earlier, she put on quite a display of Excessive Greeting Disorder for Dr. C. and his assistant. My little gal bounced and whirled and talked and talked and wriggled for most of her 20 minute visit, which simply amazed everyone except me.  The news was all good: her weight is down about 5 pounds and is now "just about perfect," she is free of heart worm and tick-borne diseases, and her check-up was all good, despite the energy expended. She is now current on her vaccines, too. The follow-up she needs is to get a bit of tartar off her teeth - when we feel brave enough for another visit. 

arty: arty: arty:

I brought Sunny home and then went right back with Joker. The first thing we did was check Joker's weight, which was up a bit from last week. :dblthumb2 Then Dr. C. checked his blood pressure, which was the best it has been since we began periodic monitoring and put him on Enalapril 18 months ago. This has tremendously positive implications for the continued healthy functioning of his organs.

Then we went over his blood test results, which Dr. C. pronounced to be "Fantastic!" The good doctor actually said that he was "ecstatic!" when he first went over the results, which almost all moved in the right directions. We saw improved renal function and good liver function, which is amazing given Joker's age and the number of medications that he takes.

:greenboun :banana: :greenboun :banana: :greenboun

The two not-so-good test results were his T4, which is low, and he is somewhat more anemic than he was last time we did blood work in August. Dr. C. and I agreed that my boy's soloxine was cut too far during the summer and we will raise it back to 1 mg. morning and evening, which is still a bit lower than it was before the emergency clinic vet recommended cutting the dose in half. Joker will really like the treatment for anemia, which involves mom cooking liver for him on regular basis...this despite the fact that I cook _nothing_ on a regular basis for the human members of the household. 

So now we are at home and my fur kids are sleeping off the morning's excitement. My bank card may have finally cooled off from paying the $800+ vet bill. And I'm reflecting on the joys of having happy, thriving dogs who are such excellent companions.

We are also feeling grateful that the category 4 Hurricane Joaquin is now forecast to move out to sea without making landfall. At one point it was expected to take dead aim straight at us, potentially doing to D.C. what Sandy did to New Jersey and New York and wreaking havoc on the Bay. If the new forecasts are right, we will have truly dodged the bullet.

Thanks for being with us and enjoying all the good news! :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy that's just wonderful news. Hug the pups for me and have a great weekend together!.


----------



## GoldenSkies

I'm just catching up on your thread but wanted to say how great it is to read the good news from your latest vet visit.


----------



## Harleysmum

Always pleased to hear good news about Joker.


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a brilliant update! I'd join you in the party, but you don't want to see me dance!


----------



## KKaren

Enjoy your weekend!! Great news on both of your luvs, Sunny and Joker. Alway so happy to read uplifting posts. As one of your Maryland neighbors, I am also very glad that Hurricane Joaquin is now forecasted to move out to sea without making landfall. Although I did stop last night, on the way home from work, to get several bottles of wine and some nice cheese, just in case.


----------



## GoldensGirl

KKaren said:


> Enjoy your weekend!! Great news on both of your luvs, Sunny and Joker. Alway so happy to read uplifting posts. As one of your Maryland neighbors, I am also very glad that Hurricane Joaquin is now forecasted to move out to sea without making landfall. Although I did stop last night, on the way home from work, to get several bottles of wine and some nice cheese, just in case.


We stocked up on red wine, dog food, and bottled water. The bottled water will probably be with us for the next storm prep, but not the wine.


----------



## Pilgrim123

At least you've got your priorities straight!!!


----------



## Doug

Oh Joker (and Sunny) we are oh so proud of you and your team
Congrats on your success!
Sending much love, healing and happiness to you and your family


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker reminded me this morning that he is still a Super Coot.  He was dancing for his breakfast, with ears up and eyes bright...until I put his bowl down in front of him. He looked at the bowl and looked at me, sniffed the bowl and looked at me...as if to say, "You really expect me to eat _that_? Really?! Please try again." Nope, I said, that's what you like every morning. So he ate about half of it and then announced that he had business to do outdoors, as he does in the middle of nearly every meal. So out we went. When he came back in, I added a second pasteurized raw egg to his food and gave it back to him. He licked a bit more and then gave me to understand that he was done with this swill. :uhoh: That swill now awaits him for dinner tonight. But I do think that I'll pick up some chicken livers today and sauté some to add to his dinner.

Last night the boy was eager to have my pasta dinner, drooling on my knee in happy anticipation. Of course tomato sauce with garlic, onions, mushrooms and other seasonings is not appropriate for Joker, no matter what he thinks, but that didn't keep him from trying to get his tongue onto my plate. He understands the word No, but he believes it can't possibly apply to him and that he can change my mind by gazing at me with those huge brown eyes and dripping tongue. Such a dawg!


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, your post made laugh, I how I miss those dark eyes and slobber moments. Please administer two hugs and maybe just a little of bit of dog friendly pasta for medicinal purposes!.


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> Haha, your post made laugh, I how I miss those dark eyes and slobber moments. Please administer two hugs and maybe just a little of bit of dog friendly pasta for medicinal purposes!.


Glad to share the laughter that is so frequent around here. 

I often remember my last moments with Charlie, who had the most beautiful eyes of all. I will never forget gazing into them before they closed for the last time. He was ready and told me that plainly, but his place in my heart is forever his. As it should be.

Joker really appreciates extra hugs and ear rubs, while any food that Mom eats must be worthy of him. Doubtless including the pork chops that Dad bought for tonight. And Joker's favorite - broccoli! I have to save some for him.


----------



## SandyK

I am so happy to read Joker's visit to the vet was a good one!!! Also laughing at his antics to try to get you to give in to his wants.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Chicken livers, broccoli and ear rubs from round the world. What more could a senior statesman ask for! 
It's always a pleasure to hear good reports about our seniors.


----------



## hotel4dogs

As always, thinking of you guys and sending much love.


----------



## Mel

So happy to read good news about Joker keeping his mom on her toes. Mel does the same with her food. I put her food down, she comes happily to eat, smells, looks at my face with that are you sure this is it face, turns around and lies down with her back towards me. I´m not giving her much varieties but she´s not eating well this week so I made some minced meat and carrots now to see if she´ll eat. We´ll see how that goes. Have a happy week ahead.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This morning brought great excitement when a technician came to upgrade our internet service. Sunny gave him a full-blown display of Excessive Greeting Disorder, which he seemed to enjoy. After she settled down a bit, she supervised and inspected his work, dogging his footsteps. What a whirly girl! 

Later this morning Joker and I headed out for our weekly visit with the gentle Dr. C. This week's news is not so good, as my boy has lost 3 pounds since last week. That isn't really a surprise because his appetite has not been good this week. He has also been a bit wobbly on his back legs and he has been more clingy than usual, which tells me he is probably in pain. 

Luckily Dr. C. and I quickly agreed that we need to increase Joker's prednisone a bit, having seen rapid improvement in his stability, mobility, and appetite after previous increases. We also agreed to reduce his soloxine a bit since I'm convinced that we took it up too far a week ago; that would contribute to the weight loss and could also increase his blood pressure. We left with a clear plan for Joker's meds, so I hope to have him feeling better again in a few days and add back a few pounds by next week.

My dear BF is enjoying a weekend away, so I have welcome time to myself. One of the things I will do is cook for Joker - his very own fresh chicken soup and some sautéed chicken livers to help with anemia. I'm pretty sure that Joker will enjoy this part of his treatment. 

After days of rain, this weekend is sunny and the temperatures are relatively mild. Tomorrow will be an excellent day to relax on the back deck with Joker and Sunny. I have some special bones for them and I look forward to watching the feast.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Home after a couple of days of travel, I am very worried about Joker. His appetite is very poor - to the point that he won't eat fresh chicken that I cooked for him. An he is having trouble with his back legs. This morning I had to help him stand up and then he fell going down the steps from the back deck to the yard, as one back leg basically didn't move properly. I think he's in pain and the joy is gone from his eyes.

We see Dr. C. again tomorrow and we will try to figure out a new plan. Meanwhile, I will tempt him with some ice cream, popcorn, and other goodies that he adores. I'll also come up with other foods to tempt him...maybe some of the Verus canned foods that he likes now and then...maybe more liver...maybe even chicken McNuggets. I think he's also due a gentle massage of his thighs and hips. 

Prayers for Joker. Please.


----------



## Harleysmum

Hoping that Joker rallies with all your cooking and food gathering activities. Special treats are certainly in order.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending prayers, hugs and a million positive thoughts to beautiful Joker x


----------



## Doug

Sending you mega doses of love and light.
It is so hard to see our loved ones go through this, may he improve with every second now that he is back with you. You are such an amazing team


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending hugs and positive vibes to you and Joker...


----------



## Pilgrim123

Sending you all the prayers and best wishes I can give.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending so many good wishes your way.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for your support, friends.

Joker continues to live life on his own terms. He and Sunny found a possum in the back yard a couple of days ago and my BF pulled them away from it, giving it a chance to hide. Yesterday evening he found the dogs playing with the possum on the back deck and we are quite sure that Joker was the captor since he continued to search even when we couldn't find the critter. For sure there is nothing wrong with his nose! He continues to patrol his back yard, even if he is a bit wobbly at times. 

Last night Joker was eager to clean my ice cream bowl, which is always a good sign.  And a dose of Tramadol last night seems to have helped our boy's mobility, since he is able to stand without help and navigates the stairs alone, though cautiously. The Super Coot is definitely taking advantage of his super-senior status: this morning my dear BF fed Joker from his fingers, which is what it took to get chicken and rice into the Coot. :uhoh:

This morning we saw Dr. C., who checked Joker over carefully. His weight is not down as much as I feared, his temperature is normal, he is well hydrated and his color is good. Examination of his back legs didn't reveal any serious injury. Dr. C. agreed with me that Joker is probably a bit sore from the fall on Thursday and we think that pain is suppressing his appetite. The plan now is regular doses of Tramadol for a few days and a possible increase in prednisone later in the week. 

My BF is cooking steaks for dinner tonight and I am quite certain that big brown eyes and a very expressive sugar face will tell me that should be Joker's dinner, too. I bet he'll get some bites, but so will I.  Tomorrow I'll go in search of new foods to tempt the cootly palate.

After years of Golden lessons about living in the moment, I try not to worry about what lies ahead but I'm still not very good at it. :doh: We celebrate Joker's back dances and enjoy his demands for door service and ear rubs. When I cook for him, I know that I am blessed to have the privilege of his gentle company and I'm honored by his love. 

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Your update made my day. Hugs to you and belly rubs to Joker!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so glad the vet visit went better than expected. Hugs to all.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad to read your update. Please pass on special hugs and kiss to Joker from me.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Prayers for sweet Joker and his Mom that loves him so much XXOO


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww sweet Joker, I can see him now playing with the opossum on your deck, gave me a smile. 

My continued thoughts to sweet Joker, prayers you have many days to come with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thank you for your support, friends.
> 
> Joker continues to live life on his own terms. He and Sunny found a possum in the back yard a couple of days ago and my BF pulled them away from it, giving it a chance to hide. Yesterday evening he found the dogs playing with the possum on the back deck and we are quite sure that Joker was the captor since he continued to search even when we couldn't find the critter. For sure there is nothing wrong with his nose! He continues to patrol his back yard, even if he is a bit wobbly at times.
> 
> Last night Joker was eager to clean my ice cream bowl, which is always a good sign.  And a dose of Tramadol last night seems to have helped our boy's mobility, since he is able to stand without help and navigates the stairs alone, though cautiously. The Super Coot is definitely taking advantage of his super-senior status: this morning my dear BF fed Joker from his fingers, which is what it took to get chicken and rice into the Coot. :uhoh:
> 
> This morning we saw Dr. C., who checked Joker over carefully. His weight is not down as much as I feared, his temperature is normal, he is well hydrated and his color is good. Examination of his back legs didn't reveal any serious injury. Dr. C. agreed with me that Joker is probably a bit sore from the fall on Thursday and we think that pain is suppressing his appetite. The plan now is regular doses of Tramadol for a few days and a possible increase in prednisone later in the week.
> 
> My BF is cooking steaks for dinner tonight and I am quite certain that big brown eyes and a very expressive sugar face will tell me that should be Joker's dinner, too. I bet he'll get some bites, but so will I.  Tomorrow I'll go in search of new foods to tempt the cootly palate.
> 
> After years of Golden lessons about living in the moment, I try not to worry about what lies ahead but I'm still not very good at it. :doh: We celebrate Joker's back dances and enjoy his demands for door service and ear rubs. When I cook for him, I know that I am blessed to have the privilege of his gentle company and I'm honored by his love.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Kisses and hugs to Joker and Sunny!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love reading your Joker updates. This one made my day. Sending you both big hugs.


----------



## lhowemt

Sending Joker lots of love, ear rubs, and healing thoughts. Dancing is good exercise Sir!


----------



## GoldensGirl

There is a lovely column in the Washington Post today that is headlined, "An old dog teaches you more than you'd like to know about mortality": https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...5990ea-7420-11e5-8248-98e0f5a2e830_story.html. I recognize Joker and myself in this piece, sometimes with a smile and sometimes with a blush.

The SuperCoot remains reluctant to eat. I finally managed to persuade him to eat a can of A/D from my fingers this morning. He took his Braunschweiger from me, but wouldn't sniff it when offered by my BF. Offered rice mixed with chicken cooked just for him, he rolled his eyes at me and made it clear that this stuff was not today's food at all. Might have been great two days ago, but that was then and this is now. Coot! Beloved coot. :smooch:

Yesterday my dear BF bought a pork loin to cook for Joker. If he doesn't like it, we'll feast on it. I have mixed feelings about this.  We do need to get rice and pumpkin into the super senior - rice for the calories and pumpkin to keep his stools somewhere close to normal. :crossfing

He is so bony now, from the top of his head to the ribs that are too obvious. There is no fat to cushion him when he settles too quickly to the floor, let alone when he falls. We try to be there to prevent the falls, but sometimes we don't make it. I surprise myself when I can lift him from awkward places, but he no longer weighs the 80+ pounds that he carried in his prime. Comparisons are hard.

We have a crisp autumn day, with brilliant sunshine and the remnants of last night's frost in the air. Joker likes to go outdoors on days like this. He spent a while this morning supervising the landscaping service folks who were blowing leaves. They have to be patient as he takes his time to move out of their way, making it clear that this is _his_ domain. As is my heart.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Strength and prayers to you. I enjoyed reading the article you linked to, so much of it all to familiar to those of us blessed with a elderly pup.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldensGirl said:


> There is a lovely column in the Washington Post today that is headlined, "An old dog teaches you more than you'd like to know about mortality": https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...5990ea-7420-11e5-8248-98e0f5a2e830_story.html. I recognize Joker and myself in this piece, sometimes with a smile and sometimes with a blush.
> 
> The SuperCoot remains reluctant to eat. I finally managed to persuade him to eat a can of A/D from my fingers this morning. He took his Braunschweiger from me, but wouldn't sniff it when offered by my BF. Offered rice mixed with chicken cooked just for him, he rolled his eyes at me and made it clear that this stuff was not today's food at all. Might have been great two days ago, but that was then and this is now. Coot! Beloved coot. :smooch:
> 
> Yesterday my dear BF bought a pork loin to cook for Joker. If he doesn't like it, we'll feast on it. I have mixed feelings about this.  We do need to get rice and pumpkin into the super senior - rice for the calories and pumpkin to keep his stools somewhere close to normal. :crossfing
> 
> He is so bony now, from the top of his head to the ribs that are too obvious. There is no fat to cushion him when he settles too quickly to the floor, let alone when he falls. We try to be there to prevent the falls, but sometimes we don't make it. I surprise myself when I can lift him from awkward places, but he no longer weighs the 80+ pounds that he carried in his prime. Comparisons are hard.
> 
> We have a crisp autumn day, with brilliant sunshine and the remnants of last night's frost in the air. Joker likes to go outdoors on days like this. He spent a while this morning supervising the landscaping service folks who were blowing leaves. They have to be patient as he takes his time to move out of their way, making it clear that this is _his_ domain. As is my heart.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Have you tried feeding him a special wet food for nursing bitches? It is usually really calorie-dense, and very soft. I fed it to Tesia when she first started to go off her food. They don't need to chew - they can just lick it off your fingers. I wish I could remember then name of it - but I know your vet or local pet food store would have it. Liverwurst was also a big hit. Good caloric punch and they usually love it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pilgrim123

That is a lovely description of Joker in all his super-cootness insisting on claiming his realm and his right to be where he wants to be. Pats for Joker and hugs for you for doing such a good job of caring for him.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This morning Joker is in full-blown Super Coot mode. First he didn't want to go out, though I know his bladder must have been ready to pop, and then he didn't want to come in. :doh: Admittedly this was from the front yard, where I took him on leash so he could avoid extra stairs. 

Once in, he refused his (med-laden) Braunschweiger until after Sunny took a few (plain) bites and I had pushed his seizure meds down his throat the old-fashioned way. After yet another trip outdoors, he turned up his nose at roasted pork tenderloin. :uhoh: Just now, after a ramble in the back yard, he condescended to eat the pork tenderloin from my fingers, but not the rice and pumpkin in his dish. Maybe he's just increasingly like me - not interested in food until I've been up for a while and only interested in the foods I really want. Takes one to know one? 

My boy is unsteady on his back legs...still...again... and I upped his prednisone by 2.5 mg this morning, as Dr. C. suggested last weekend. I hope this helps. :crossfing

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Keeping everything crossed for Joker and sending special cuddles to such an amazing senior boy x


----------



## GoldensGirl

How my heart is aching. This has been a tough week for Joker, who showed little interest in food and spent most of his time just lying quietly. Too quietly. I don't remember seeing him wag his tail in the last several days, which is so unlike him. No back dances. No games with Sunny. 

This morning I took him to the groomer for a bath and cleaning up, returning about 3 hours later to claim Joker and take him for the weekly visit to Dr. C. When I came for him, I learned that he had a brief _grand mal_ seizure while on the table...only a few seconds, but a full-blown seizure that including urinating all over the place. Luckily the groomer had seen seizures before and stayed calm, holding my boy close until he was in control again.

When we got to Dr. C., the seizure and the fact that Joker is down to 57 pounds were our first topics of conversation. Dr. C. had never seen my boy so lethargic, nor been greeted without a wag of that lovely tail. Until today. Even an offering of excellent treats didn't get a wag, though my boy did gulp them down and looked for more...which he got in several rounds. Dr. C. drew blood to check levels of Keppra and gabapentin, along with T4. It will be a week before we have the results. Joker was dehydrated, so he got IV fluids. While the drip ran, Dr. C. fixed a can of the A/D food that Joker likes and added lots of treats to it. To our delight, that food tempted him to eat and he made quick work of it. Through all of this, he was good as gold...good as Golden...cooperative and quiet.

Near the end of the visit, Dr. C. eased into the conversation all of us dread. He spoke of Joker's dignity and courage... and things we shouldn't as him to endure. In a way I was relieved, having feared that I would have to push this issue; I'm glad that Dr. C. will make the decision easier. The time is coming soon. Not today. But soon. We hope for another rebound, but Joker's back legs are failing him and there is little joy in his eyes. He looks at me with love...sometimes with a plea for help. But even a bone doesn't make him happy.

I am not ready for this, but I guess I have to be. Not today. But soon.

Prayers for Joker. Please.


----------



## Harleysmum

The whole of GRF is walking this walk with you.


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldensGirl said:


> I am not ready for this, but I guess I have to be. Not today. But soon.
> 
> Prayers for Joker. Please.


We are never ready. You and your vets have done the best in his interest and continue to do so for his quality of life. Prayers to you and Joker.


----------



## Pilgrim123

This was a very hard post to read. All I can do is agree with Harleysmum and send you both many hugs (and continuing prayers, of course.)


----------



## KKaren

I am so very sad to read of how today was. It makes me cry because through your words I have come to love your Joker. Hold him close and take it easy tonight, and know that others are thinking of you and Joker with gentle prayers.


----------



## Jud

I have tears.....What a special handsome boy.....I am thinking of you


----------



## hotel4dogs

Many many thoughts and prayers to you and that very special boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

My heart hurts for you-hold that boy tight!


----------



## Tennyson

Never thought I could fall in love with a golden over the internet, but I did.
Sending positive thoughts to The Joker.


----------



## Doug

I have been sending extra prayers and love out your way lately. I remember all too well what these days are like, trying to carry on bravely with a heavy heart.
Oh Joker what a very amazing boy you are, I hope that you feel the love and sparkles around you at this time.

Candle lit.
Light a Candle


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you this morning, sending prayers and hugs to special Joker x


----------



## gold4me

I am so sad for you and know how hard this time is. I am sending you prayers and many hugs.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for all your good wishes and words, thoughts and prayers, friends. They make a difference. You make a difference.

Joker ate well last night and he is a bit better this morning...moving with a bit more confidence and I'd swear that I saw a wag when he first came to me, with eyes bright. He has not given up yet - that's clear. And we won't give up on him until he tells me it's time.

After more thought, I am going to talk with Dr. C. about increasing the prednisone a bit more and also about moving his soloxine back up to 1 mg, where it was last spring. I know from experience that low thyroid levels cause depression and lethargy, and that's something we know how to deal with. We are at the point where it can't hurt, given the alternatives. 

I have to travel today and updates may be slow this week, but I will do my best to keep you informed. We do so much appreciate it that you care.

Thanks for being with us.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

You and Joker are in my thoughts and prayers.
Love and hugs .


----------



## Jud

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for asking! I'm not much of a photographer nor very skilled at inserting them here, but I'll share a few favorites.
> 
> Joker's face is my avatar photo now, but that might change so here it is again, preceded by two photos of Joker with Sunny that are favorites. This reminds me that we urgently need to take more photos of my sweet boy!


 ((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Harleysmum

I am going to tell you a story which I hope won't offend at this somewhat sensitive time but sometimes people need a smile even when things are not so good. A friend of mine had a much beloved aunt who was nearing the end of her life and in a nursing home. The family all received a call that they did not expect her to get through the night and that they should all come to say their goodbyes. They arrived en masse only to be told by the nursing staff "Thank you all for coming but your aunt has rallied and eaten a custard tart". Good on you Joker, once again you have rallied and it is not time yet.


----------



## Sweet Girl

We are all here with you and Joker. Sending lots of good wishes to you both. I was so relieved to hear that he had rallied by the next day. One of my biggest fears with Tesia was that I would not "see" what was before me, and that I would not make the right decision when it was called for. My vet oncologist said, "that's what I'm here for. I'll help you if you can't - but I have a feeling you will." He was ultimately right. I know you will know. But for now, just take those photos and enjoy every moment. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sad to read your update and my heart aches for you. It's that time we all dread. But I'm glad Joker has rallied and I know you will enjoy every moment. Sending gentle hugs for Joker


----------



## Pilgrim123

It was heartening to read Joker had rallied today. Hugs to you both.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Joker this morning. Sending hugs and positive thoughts. You are such a special boy to so many of us on this forum sweet boy x


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and your handsome boy and sending lots of hugs.


----------



## Mel

Sending you lots of positive thoughts and good wishes, plus ear scratches, tummy rubs, hip & thigh massages as well as a big hug.


----------



## KKaren

Sending hugs to you and Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am happily home after a week of business travel and delighted to report that Joker has done well while I have been away. Sometimes he falters when I am gone, so I have been worried about him. It is good to see his tail wag, if only a little, and to have him come to me demanding ear rubs and cuddles with the most incredibly sweet look on his snowy face. Watching him walk the back fence line is also a treat, as he maintains habits that go back more than a dozen years.

We saw Dr. C. this morning for Joker's weekly check-up. My boy has gained a bit over 2 pounds, after steadily losing. He is still under 60 pounds, but every gain is a good one. This morning he ate two small cans of A/D from my fingers and then turned up his nose at an offering of pork tenderloin. At Dr. C's, he was insatiable for treats, which the good doctor and his assistant provided in abundance. Joker's temperature is normal and his mobility has improved, thanks to an increase in the prednisone that he takes twice daily. At this point, Dr. C. pretty much lets me call the shots about what to change and when. He is pleased with Joker's progress and knows that we make a good team. 

When we got home, Joker went to the kitchen and made it clear that he wanted more service. I offered him the pork tenderloin that he refused for breakfast and he gobbled it down. He really is quite the Super Coot. :uhoh: While I was away, he got my BF to share a T-bone steak, hamburgers, hot dogs, and other tasty delights. I have to laugh, knowing how recent my guy's conversion to Golden adoration has been. 

Joker spent a while this morning lying in the sun in his favorite place on the back deck, watching traffic on the street and critters in the woods. I'll try to get a photo or two this weekend.

Thank you for your continued good thoughts and prayers and for staying with us on this journey. :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so glad to hear things are going so well!


----------



## Harleysmum

Great that you are back with your boy and that he is eating well.


----------



## swishywagga

I can't tell you how pleased I am to read your update. I'm sending lots more hugs and positive thoughts over to your gorgeous super senior!


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a great update on Joker! I agree, there's something special about a tail wag from the Old Gold.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that your special boy is doing well and that's great to hear that he's been enjoying lots of extra special treats  Keep it up Joker!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That is a great update. So happy to read this. A/D was the food I was trying to think of in my earlier post! But sounds like he's also having a fine time with pork tenderloin! Good on him.


----------



## Mel

We might want to come and dine with Joker if he´s getting pork chops, T-bone steak, hot dogs and hamburgers. Good for you Joker. Keep munching away.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This evening has been one of mixed messages. After eagerly seeking his dinner, Joker ate well: 2 cans of A/D (okay, from my fingers), a hamburger patty, two all-beef hot dogs, Braunschweiger that contained his meds, and a variety of treats. That follows a hearty breakfast.

But he fell coming up the back steps after dinner and got himself into such a bind that I had to lift him to his feet. I can do that only because he is so very thin now. Later this evening I took him to the front yard, with fewer stairs, but he fell going down and rose only when I lifted him. Once in the grass, his knees were almost to the grass as he peed.

This is not what my valiant Super Senior wants. As Dr. C. pointed out, he has fought for the life he wants with courage and dignity. We owe it to him... to recognize the limits of what he wants to give. Our vet tech/pet sitter observes that he has continued to rally because he knows how much I love him. Now I have to love him enough to face reality. Very soon.

We will continue to spoil him in every way that we can, while we take a lot of pictures and brace ourselves for what lies ahead.

Thanks for being with us.


----------



## 1oldparson

Praying for you at this challenging time. Blessings.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you and Joker...


----------



## SheetsSM

You & Joker are in my thoughts--so hard to see these guys age, watching their bodies give out long before their mind is ready.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I can only hope you are granted the courage to face what needs to be done with the same love you have shown all through this thread. We will continue with you on this path for as long as you need us. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, my heart goes out to you, hugs and prayers are coming over to you and your most special super senior boy x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers to you and Joker, I know how difficult this is as I've been where you are right now with my previous Bridge boy.


----------



## KKaren

Sending my love and prayers to you. We are with you and Joker.


----------



## Sweet Girl

You are both in my thoughts everyday. Wishing you courage and strength.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for your continued support, friends. You mean the world to me, especially now.

This afternoon I spoke with Dr. C. and we agreed that he will come to the house Saturday afternoon. And we will keep our Friday appointment with him so that he can assess whether this is the right time. He also agreed that we should increase Joker's prednisone again. It isn't like there is much to lose and maybe a bit more good-quality time to gain.

Just when I think that the hardest decision is made and begin to brace myself, Joker reminds me that this is a roller coaster ride, not a stroll on a flat path. This morning and again this evening he was in the kitchen, tapping his foot and waiting impatiently for food to be prepared. To his standards, of course, which means at least four different offerings, only one of which might be mere dog food. Not ordinary dog food, mind you, but the liver-based A/D that he prefers to eat from our fingers. My dear BF says the sweet boy took him on quite a meander around the front yard before dinner, covering most of an acre with criss-cross trails. After dinner, having been helped down the steps off the back deck, he repeated this process in the back yard. And just now he came to me, smiling and insistent that he was overdue for ear rubs, which I happily delivered.

Is it time or not yet time? I hold in my heart the words that so many of us repeat: better a week too soon than a day too late. But it is hard to hold to that when he smiles and nuzzles my hands after pigging out.

I am glad the good Dr. C. will help me make the right choice for Joker.

Thanks for being with us.


----------



## SheetsSM

Continued prayers for you & Joker...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Whatever you decide, it will be the right thing. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank you for taking the time to update us, Lucy. I am so pleased to hear that you have been given some more time to enjoy your special senior. Please give him a couple of extra ear rubs from me.


----------



## gold4me

These decisions are the hardest ones we have to make but I know you will do what your boy tells you to do. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Doug

My heart aches for you Lucy. 

May you feel the angels lighting your way and granting you an extra dose of great peace, love and clarity during this tough time. "The older I get the more I realise that we are not running the show." In the meantime we wish you many more smiles and very special tender moments with your lovely boy.


----------



## Harleysmum

Whatever the time, it is never long enough. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thank you for your continued support, friends. You mean the world to me, especially now.
> 
> This afternoon I spoke with Dr. C. and we agreed that he will come to the house Saturday afternoon. And we will keep our Friday appointment with him so that he can assess whether this is the right time. He also agreed that we should increase Joker's prednisone again. It isn't like there is much to lose and maybe a bit more good-quality time to gain.
> 
> Just when I think that the hardest decision is made and begin to brace myself, Joker reminds me that this is a roller coaster ride, not a stroll on a flat path. This morning and again this evening he was in the kitchen, tapping his foot and waiting impatiently for food to be prepared. To his standards, of course, which means at least four different offerings, only one of which might be mere dog food. Not ordinary dog food, mind you, but the liver-based A/D that he prefers to eat from our fingers. My dear BF says the sweet boy took him on quite a meander around the front yard before dinner, covering most of an acre with criss-cross trails. After dinner, having been helped down the steps off the back deck, he repeated this process in the back yard. And just now he came to me, smiling and insistent that he was overdue for ear rubs, which I happily delivered.
> 
> Is it time or not yet time? I hold in my heart the words that so many of us repeat: better a week too soon than a day too late. But it is hard to hold to that when he smiles and nuzzles my hands after pigging out.
> 
> I am glad the good Dr. C. will help me make the right choice for Joker.
> 
> Thanks for being with us.


Lucy: I am glad that good Dr. C. will help you with your decision. Kisses and hugs to Joker! My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thinking of you and Joker, sending my prayers.


----------



## Mayve

Hugs and prayers to you and Joker.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Harleysmum said:


> Whatever the time, it is never long enough. Thinking of you all.


The truest words. 

You will know when it is time. Joker will tell you. And you will have no feeling of doubt. They just have a way of letting you know. 

Thinking of you everyday.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and your beautiful boy. Sending a million prayers and hugs x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you and Joker...


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Thinking of and praying for you and Joker.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just thinking of you all. Big gentle hug to Joker.


----------



## tikiandme

Good thoughts and lots of hugs being sent out to Joker and you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker and I are back from our weekly visit with Dr. C. and I am elated to share the best possible news: my amazing Super Senior has rebounded once again and we agreed to cancel tomorrow's "final" appointment! Hurray!

arty: arty2: arty: arty2: arty:

:greenboun :greenboun :greenboun :greenboun :greenboun

Dr. C.'s vet tech, who visits three afternoons each week to give Joker his gabapentin and take the dogs for walks, reported that yesterday our boy was literally pulling her around the front yard with tail wagging! She was startled by his strength and delighted by his recovery. I saw an echo of that this morning, when Joker walked down the stairs off the back deck without a wobble and came back up them without pausing, let alone taking them one slow step with a pause as he did last week.

We found some infected skin lesions on Joker Wednesday night and treated them as well as we could with clipping fur, a medicated wash, and then Animax. This morning Dr. C. improved on our work, clipping more fur and providing guidance about further cleaning and topical medication. Through all of the hour and twenty minute visit, Joker was bright-eyed, alert and cooperative...like the Joker of old.  If we don't see an improvement in his skin by Monday, we will start Joker on Keflex, but we agree that all of us deserve this weekend to celebrate Joker's returning joy in life. 

Before I left, Dr. C. "prescribed" a trip to McDonald's for Joker. My boy doesn't enjoy car rides, so I brought him home and then went out to follow the good doctor's "orders." Joker and Sunny just shared two plain cheeseburgers and an order of 10 chicken McNuggets. They like this kind of medicine. 

Thinking about the whole sequence of events, I believe this whole awful episode is the result of Joker's being left in the dryer for too long by his groomer. :doh: After that grooming, I took him straight to Dr. C., who found his skin to be leathery and then pronounced him to be severely dehydrated. Looking at my boy's skin and very thin coat, I think he was burned by the dryer ... not severely, but enough to cause him discomfort and make him vulnerable to the skin infection. I have decided that my boy will never be groomed again by anyone except me. I may not make him gorgeous, but I will not harm him.

I am deeply grateful for this turn of events ...this incredible reprieve... and for the support you have given us. I don't know long we have left with Joker, but he is clearly not ready to leave us yet.

Thanks so much for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## tikiandme

Way to go, Joker!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank you for the good news. It made me cry, because I'm so pleased to hear this report. Now I'm off to give Girly a piece of dried liver in Joker's honour. Hugs all round.


----------



## Harleysmum

One thing is becoming very clear. It will indeed be Joker who tells you when it is time - and it is not yet. Such great news!


----------



## GoldenMum

I am crying reading this, good boy Joker!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Crying happy tears here too !! Best news ever !! XXOO


----------



## swishywagga

Quite simply amazing, what a precious wonderful boy xxxx


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

I am just delighted and elated to hear that Joker has rebounded!!
So happy for you and Joker!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

misty eyes here, too, what awesome news!


----------



## Sweet Girl

He continues to be amazing! I am beyond happy to read this.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Woohoo Joker!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful news!


----------



## KKaren

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker and I are back from our weekly visit with Dr. C. and I am elated to share the best possible news: my amazing Super Senior has rebounded once again and we agreed to cancel tomorrow's "final" appointment! Hurray!
> .............
> 
> Before I left, Dr. C. "prescribed" a trip to McDonald's for Joker....


Best news ever!! And that is a great prescription. Enjoy your night with all of your luvs, It is magical outside with the warm weather we are having. I hope you have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Joker has rebounded!!! You have such an amazing boy!!


----------



## gold4me

Oh my your wonderful news has made my day


----------



## HolDaisy

Brilliant news, so happy for you and your lovely boy!


----------



## lhowemt

Sending ear scratches to SSJ! And a strong heart for you Lucy, Super mama.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Sending my love to you and Joker!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you both, sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts!.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker continues to amaze me! When I got home from work today, he greeted me with nuzzles and a wagging tail - the first such greeting in a couple of weeks, though this used to be the norm. 

After dancing for his dinner, Joker ate heartily - pork tenderloin, Braunschweiger laced with meds, two (yes 2!) cans of A/D, and a hot dog! My dear BF spoiled him last night with a whole filet mignon (hey, wasn't that _my_ leftover filet?)!  Gotta love this man, who never met a dog he liked before he met mine - and now spoils our Goldens like the royalty they are.

Joker's skin condition continues to give us pause, but we cancelled an appointment with Dr. C. today. We have another on Wednesday and I have to decide whether we have this under control or we need to keep the appointment. The good Dr. C. assures me that he is here for us, and I know this to be true. (For those who wonder, Joker ran up over $2,000 in vet bills in October. I am so glad that I have insurance on him, but now I actually have to file a claim. :uhoh: )

Meanwhile, my beloved Super Senior continues to tell us that he is glad to be alive. There is not much more that we can ask at this point.

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123

What wonderful news! I think many of us who follow this thread have - still are - concerned with the eating habits of Joker. You live in a house with leftover filet mignon? What a lucky dog he is to have a menu like that - and an owner who will give it to him! But it's nothing less than he deserves.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pilgrim123 said:


> What wonderful news! I think many of us who follow this thread have - still are - concerned with the eating habits of Joker. You live in a house with leftover filet mignon? What a lucky dog he is to have a menu like that - and an owner who will give it to him! But it's nothing less than he deserves.


My BF does the grocery shopping and most of the cooking. The absolute wonder is that he buys filet mignon with every intention of giving some to Joker (and Sunny get some bites)! The pork tenderloins he buys just for Joker (on advice of a vet, of course) and we humans get a few pieces now and then. Is this _sane_? Probably not. But I agree that Joker deserves the best! Happily we have figured out that we can eat filet at home for what it costs to eat hamburgers out.


----------



## Harleysmum

Every extra day you get with this special boy is something to be celebrated and we are all enjoying every minute. Enjoy your dinner darling.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very happy to read your update, this definitely calls for Dancing Bananas, sending lots of hugs to your gorgeous Joker :banana::banana::banana:
:You_Rock_


----------



## hotel4dogs

The updates just make my day!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jokrt*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker continues to amaze me! When I got home from work today, he greeted me with nuzzles and a wagging tail - the first such greeting in a couple of weeks, though this used to be the norm.
> 
> After dancing for his dinner, Joker ate heartily - pork tenderloin, Braunschweiger laced with meds, two (yes 2!) cans of A/D, and a hot dog! My dear BF spoiled him last night with a whole filet mignon (hey, wasn't that _my_ leftover filet?)!  Gotta love this man, who never met a dog he liked before he met mine - and now spoils our Goldens like the royalty they are.
> 
> Joker's skin condition continues to give us pause, but we cancelled an appointment with Dr. C. today. We have another on Wednesday and I have to decide whether we have this under control or we need to keep the appointment. The good Dr. C. assures me that he is here for us, and I know this to be true. (For those who wonder, Joker ran up over $2,000 in vet bills in October. I am so glad that I have insurance on him, but now I actually have to file a claim. :uhoh: )
> 
> Meanwhile, my beloved Super Senior continues to tell us that he is glad to be alive. There is not much more that we can ask at this point.
> 
> Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


Hope you and Joker have a wonderful day!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Everyday is a very special gift, I know you know this all too well. 
Whatever it takes, Joker is lucky to have such wonderful parents. 

My continued thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## lhowemt

Hey hey SSJ, I hope you've had some good dance moves today for your ma (and pa)!


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Stopping in to check on Joker and you!:wavey:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Love these posts !!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker has been something of a pig these last few days. He comes to the kitchen to supervise when he hears us working there. He is regularly putting away two cans of A/D and other offerings, including the Braunschweiger that holds his meds. He ate half a can of Grandma's Chicken Soup (dog food that has human-grade chicken in it) yesterday and a bit more this morning, but mostly he prefers hamburgers, hot dogs, and pork tenderloin - when he can't get steak. :uhoh: He also has strong preferences for broccoli and asparagus, though off-season tomatoes don't appeal to him.

We cancelled yesterday's appointment with Dr. C. Joker's skin still needs extra attention, but the lesions appear to be healing with routine care. We will see Dr. C. tomorrow to make sure that he agrees. We are trying to avoid putting Joker on antibiotics, which upset his stomach.

Joker and Sunny are fed up with rain. They both like to lie on the back deck and watch wildlife in the woods and traffic on the road, but even they are not willing to lounge outside in a torrent of rain. Smart dogs! We are also tired of leaves that make the decks slippery. My BF and I keep blowing them away, only to have surfaces covered again within 24 hours. I think they're mostly down now, though. :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing

The sun has begun to peak through at last and temperatures are dropping as the front passes. We look forward to a better day tomorrow.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yay! Atta boy Joker, really great to hear. 

Hope it stops raining soon so all of you can get outside and enjoy the wonderful fall weather and smells.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Another good report. Life doesn't get better than that!


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you for making me smile, although it's hard to come here after losing my boy it warms my heart to hear that Joker is doing so well. He really is the most incredible Super Senior!.


----------



## Harleysmum

Loving Piggy Joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> Thank you for making me smile, although it's hard to come here after losing my boy it warms my heart to hear that Joker is doing so well. He really is the most incredible Super Senior!.


I'm so glad that current posts here make you smile. I know how hard it is for me to visit Barnaby's threads and I can only imagine what it costs you to be here for us. I am so grateful that you make the effort.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Amazing update. I love it. You just made my day. He is just something else. Way to go, Joker! I hope you get to lie on the deck today with Sunny!


----------



## Karen519

*Awww*



GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so glad that current posts here make you smile. I know how hard it is for me to visit Barnaby's threads and I can only imagine what it costs you to be here for us. I am so grateful that you make the effort.


Awww-kisses to Joker!!


----------



## swishywagga

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to Joker, hoping he continues to do well and and is enjoying his fabulous home cooked meals x


----------



## gold4me

I am thinking of Joker this morning and sending good thoughts


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*

Thinking of Joker and you.


----------



## caseypooh

I'm checking in on you all, please give Joker a big hug from me. Stay dry tomorrow, I think it's going to rain all day.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for all your good thoughts and prayers, friends.

On business travel since Saturday, I am sorely missing my pack. The really good news is that my dear BF reports that Joker is eating well, moving well, wagging his tail, and doing dogly things. The sweet man lifted our boy onto the sofa last night, so Joker got to be in his favorite indoor spot again. I asked my BF to take lots of photos when that happens again. (Yes, I'm going to post a bunch soon. Promise.)

When we saw Dr. C. last Friday, Joker had gained 1.6 pounds. Hurray!!!! He still needs to gain 5 more pounds, but we take what we can get. His skin is healing, his infected eye is much better, and he is happily insistent on having things _his_ way. Dear sweet Super Coot! We see Dr. C. again on Saturday and I am confident that he will be pleased again.

It is hard for me to believe that Sunny's eyes are rimmed in white and her muzzle is showing some sugar. She is not 6 yet and I am nowhere near ready for her to be a senior. She still behaves like a 3-year-old and I love it.

I am so ready to go home...to rub ears and tummies, romp with Sunny and cuddle Joker...and snuggle up to my dear BF, who has become such a Golden lover.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, I am so thrilled to read your updates. Joker continues to show us all how amazing our beautiful seniors can be, please give him a really special hug from me. Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for your Super Senior x


----------



## Pilgrim123

It is always a thrill to have good news about Joker. Thank you for the update - and thank your BF for taking such care of him.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thank you for all your good thoughts and prayers, friends.
> 
> On business travel since Saturday, I am sorely missing my pack. The really good news is that my dear BF reports that Joker is eating well, moving well, wagging his tail, and doing dogly things. The sweet man lifted our boy onto the sofa last night, so Joker got to be in his favorite indoor spot again. I asked my BF to take lots of photos when that happens again. (Yes, I'm going to post a bunch soon. Promise.)
> 
> When we saw Dr. C. last Friday, Joker had gained 1.6 pounds. Hurray!!!! He still needs to gain 5 more pounds, but we take what we can get. His skin is healing, his infected eye is much better, and he is happily insistent on having things _his_ way. Dear sweet Super Coot! We see Dr. C. again on Saturday and I am confident that he will be pleased again.
> 
> It is hard for me to believe that Sunny's eyes are rimmed in white and her muzzle is showing some sugar. She is not 6 yet and I am nowhere near ready for her to be a senior. She still behaves like a 3-year-old and I love it.
> 
> I am so ready to go home...to rub ears and tummies, romp with Sunny and cuddle Joker...and snuggle up to my dear BF, who has become such a Golden lover.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


So glad to read the good news about Joker. Please give Joker and Sunny big hugs and kisses from me!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Home is the best place to be, especially when "home" means being greeted by Sunny and Joker, not to mention my dear BF. Having been away on business travel for a full week, I was so grateful to be with my pack again.

This morning Joker and I paid our weekly visit to Dr. C. My boy has lost more weight, but I'm trying to believe that's only because he didn't care for this morning's breakfast offering. On the bright side, the places on his side and back that were infected are healing nicely and scabs are dropping off. His right eye now needs treatment for the infection that struck his left eye, so we have more cleaning solution and drops. I note that Joker is a bit hesitant and wobbly in the knees, so we may boost the prednisone again soon; Dr. C. mostly lets me make these calls, though of course we follow his guidance.

Dr. C. and his staff are simply amazing. This morning they spent almost an hour with Joker, checking his temperature, cleaning his eyes, clipping his nails (which he won't let me do now), and washing his back end with loving care (another thing he won't let me do). We came home with a supply of prednisone and more medicated eyedrops. The bill? It covered the meds, but not a dime for the consultation and care. To say that I am thankful is such an understatement.

The good Dr. C.'s office will be closed for the long Thanksgiving weekend, but he told me, "If something happens, just have the girls give me a call." Every Super Senior should be so loved by his veterinary extended family.

We are staying home this weekend and I am off for most of next week, looking forward to abundant time for ear rubs and cuddling with my pack.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum

You are very lucky to have such excellent medical support for your dogs although it is no more than they deserve. Have a wonderful week off with your super senior and gorgeous girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a wonderful Vet and staff you have, they are truly amazing and so very caring, priceless in so many ways. I know you are truly grateful for them all. 

Wishing you a wonderful week with Joker and Sunny, Happy Thanksgiving to you all.


----------



## swishywagga

Such a good update, agree with the others it's so great that you have such an amazing vet. I can just see Jokers handsome sugar face waiting to see what's on the menu for dinner this evening. I hope you all have the best week ever together!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm pleased the two of you will be able to spend some time together this week. 
Please give him an extra ear rub from me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to Joker...


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



Pilgrim123 said:


> I'm pleased the two of you will be able to spend some time together this week.
> Please give him an extra ear rub from me.


I concur with what Pilgrim said. Have a wonderful week together!!


----------



## Doug

Yay Joker!!
Wishing you continued love, light and joy sweet boy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are cutting short a Thanksgiving trip to rush home Joker. Our pet sitter says he could not walk this morning and he refuses to eat. I am sick with worry and impatient with every delay.

Prayers for Joker...please.


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers said for amazing Joker.


----------



## 1oldparson

Praying for Joker and you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, nooo. I am sending all my best thoughts. Hopefully he will perk up when he sees you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Prayers for Joker.....


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers for Joker :heartbeat


----------



## Harleysmum

Thinking of you all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joker.


----------



## Pilgrim123

So many prayers for Joker, so many wishes...


----------



## GoldensGirl

*He is gone*

Dr. C. just left the house, having gently given Joker's last shots. My boy, Licker in Chief and The Best Dog in the World...the gentlest dog ever...breathes no more. Dr. C. observed that Joker seemed to be watching something distant as he lay quietly during the preparations, having given me clear orders about his wishes. Somehow I think that Charlie and Sabrina came to show him the way.

Rest in peace, sweetheart.


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh god, I am so sorry.


----------



## 1oldparson

Tears in my eyes as I pray for God's comfort for you.


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy, I am so very sorry to hear this. I am in tears, although I never met him I loved your boy so much. There was only ten days difference in our boys birthdays who were both Pure Millennium Gold. My thoughts and prayers are with you all this evening. Barnaby will be there to welcome his fellow Senior buddy. Take care, love and hugs, Nicky x


----------



## elly

My heart breaks for you. Im so terribly sorry. Beautiful Joker, a special boy, a special family. 
Run free sweet biy. This world is a better place for having had you on it and the Bridge will now glow golden with your presence xx


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sitting and sobbing shamelessly. I'm so, so sorry. Thank you for sharing Joker with us over the years. He will be sorely missed.
"Whisper my name in your heart and I will be there"


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, Lucy, I'm so sorry. He was loved by so many people - your posts about him made sure of that - and we will miss him.


----------



## SheetsSM

I'm so sorry. He may be gone but most certainly won't be forgotten--157 pages celebrating his time here with us.


----------



## love never dies

I am so sorry. Hugs


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwwwww I'm so sorry...we all loved Joker. Godspeed, sweet boy!


----------



## brianne

I'm so very sorry to hear about Joker. I just don't want to believe it...

So glad you were there with him surrounding him with love for his journey.

Sending prayers for comfort. Godspeed Joker.


----------



## Doug

Oh Joker we are oh so proud of you dear one. You brought so much love, light and joy to everyone. I'm so glad that you could go in peace. What great stories that you will have to share with Charlie and Sabrina. 

My heart goes out to Lucy, BF and beautiful Sunny girl. Why do these things happen so often close to such memorable holidays? I wish that I could hug you so tight to ease your pain.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry Lucy that it was Joker's time to join our Golden Angels at the Bridge. I know they were lined up waiting for him and welcomed him to the Group. He is whole again and enjoying life as he did when he was young. 

I know Joker has taken a piece of your heart with him, he will hold onto it until the time comes when you are reunited together. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you as you begin this journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed Joker, you are missed.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dawn is breaking on our first day without Joker. I slept downstairs last night, partly habit and partly comforting our little gal. Sunny seems to be looking for him, though she watched during and smelled him after yesterday's procedures. Our whirly girl has a lot to process. She will not do well alone and soon we must begin the search for a new companion for her. But not today.

The house is oddly still and I have a warm glow in my chest. A sense of peace and love returned. I am sad, but there is also a feeling of relief in this goodbye. Hospice care is never easy and we all knew that Joker was ready. He made it abundantly clear that he was done with this life and ready for the next. The gentlest, most loving of dogs did his best to make this transition easy for us. That won't stop my tears, but it does lessen the pain to know that he had a very long life and he surely knew that he was loved.

Dr. C. and I shared a hug before he left yesterday. He has been down this path with us before and I know it takes a toll on him. Joker and I have seen him nearly every week for at least the last two years and he came to love my boy as his own. I will see him again this week and the next, as I stop by to pay bills, retrieve Joker's ashes, return prescription meds we no longer need, and donate some other meds to the rescues that Dr. C. supports. He is like a member of our family, along with the people on his staff. We have been blessed by their support.

And blessed by your support, friends. I have many photos to share with you and a few more stories to tell. But probably not today.

Thanks for being with us. :sadwavey:


----------



## Capt Jack

Lucy I pray for your comfort in the knowledge that Joker is now pain free at the Rainbow Bridge & you both gave each other all you could give. Run free Joker Run free!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I kept hoping this news would not come. This one brought tears. I am so sorry, Lucy. I know how much you loved him. He was one of the great old timers here. So many of us came to love him. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Dawn is breaking on our first day without Joker. I slept downstairs last night, partly habit and partly comforting our little gal. Sunny seems to be looking for him, though she watched during and smelled him after yesterday's procedures. Our whirly girl has a lot to process. She will not do well alone and soon we must begin the search for a new companion for her. But not today.
> 
> The house is oddly still and I have a warm glow in my chest. A sense of peace and love returned. I am sad, but there is also a feeling of relief in this goodbye. Hospice care is never easy and we all knew that Joker was ready. He made it abundantly clear that he was done with this life and ready for the next. The gentlest, most loving of dogs did his best to make this transition easy for us. That won't stop my tears, but it does lessen the pain to know that he had a very long life and he surely knew that he was loved.
> 
> Dr. C. and I shared a hug before he left yesterday. He has been down this path with us before and I know it takes a toll on him. Joker and I have seen him nearly every week for at least the last two years and he came to love my boy as his own. I will see him again this week and the next, as I stop by to pay bills, retrieve Joker's ashes, return prescription meds we no longer need, and donate some other meds to the rescues that Dr. C. supports. He is like a member of our family, along with the people on his staff. We have been blessed by their support.
> 
> And blessed by your support, friends. I have many photos to share with you and a few more stories to tell. But probably not today.
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :sadwavey:


Rest in peace, sweet Joker! I added Joker to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-14.html#post6158362


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry. Joker was loved by so many people here because of your wonderful stories of him. He was such a wonderful boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Joker. I know that it had to be so hard to go down this familiar road with Joker. Even though your heart breaks, I hope that you can find some comfort in knowing that you gave your boy a wonderful life and the very best of care.


----------



## Mel

Dear Lucy,

Hugs. My thoughts are with you. Everybody on this page writes with tears. How wonderful you have been to love and take care of Joker and even have the time to let us all know how you were getting on. I hope you find peace in knowing that Joker moved on to his next path feeling your immence love.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hospice care for our precious Old Golds is usually quite draining on us both emotionally and physically. I also know how much our other Goldens grieve the loss of their buddies as much as we do as I've been through both. 

My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you today and sending hugs.


----------



## Helo's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss of the wonderful Joker.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so, so very sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful senior boy  I loved reading about what he had been up to and sounded like such a special boy. Thank you for sharing him with us and I am so glad that I got to know him through the forum. Give Sunny a little hug from me and Sammy and take care, you must be missing him so much.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry for not responding earlier Lucy. Hard with my girl going through similar circumstance, your boys passing hit me hard.

You gave Joker quality of life to the end. 

Until we see our bridge kids again their paw prints on our heart will remain. (((hugs)))

Cassandra and Debbie the Golden, 14.5 years old at the time.


----------



## GoldenCamper

This is Rachel Page Elliot's memorial but I think all of GRF sends the same tribute to Joker.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for your messages and support, friends. I know this news hits very close to home for some of you. As I struggle with what-if and if-only, I remind myself that no amount of love and veterinary care could make my beloved Super Senior immortal. He earned his wings and his freedom.

Today was hard. At work people wanted to share their happy Thanksgiving stories and I hated to be a downer, but shared my news with a few of them. Focusing on tasks at hand was not easy, as I was drawn to the photos of Joker and Sunny that adorn the wall by my computer. Coming down the driveway this evening, I glanced at the head of the stairs to the back deck, a favorite place where Joker often watched and waited when I came home, only to race indoors and greet me as I came in from the garage. It is hard to think that precious gentle greeting will never come again. You understand.

My BF teleworked today so that he could be here for Sunny. He doesn't usually let her into his office, but she was welcome there today. Mostly she stayed at the head of the stairs, on duty, I think. This is very hard for her, too. We have to figure out a plan that gives her a chance to play with other dogs. I'm working on it and solutions will be found that let our whirly girl enjoy her youth. I think I owe her a thread of her own soon, too. 

Thanks again for being with us.


----------



## GoldensGirl

GoldenCamper said:


> This is Rachel Page Elliot's memorial but I think all of GRF sends the same tribute to Joker.


How did you know that I am from Clan Campbell? 'Tis quite an honor guard you present.

But what do I do now with an ice cream bowl needing Joker to lick it? 

Tears for Joker and for you own sweet senior.

Thank you


----------



## GoldensGirl

GoldenCamper said:


> Sorry for not responding earlier Lucy. Hard with my girl going through similar circumstance, your boys passing hit me hard.
> 
> You gave Joker quality of life to the end.
> 
> Until we see our bridge kids again their paw prints on our heart will remain. (((hugs)))
> 
> Cassandra and Debbie the Golden, 14.5 years old at the time.


I so love this video and thank you so much for your messages. My heart is aching, as I know that yours must be. We give them all we can and then we keep our end of the bargain. It is not easy, but we have promises to keep.


----------



## caseypooh

You are in my thoughts dear Lucy, it's so very hard. Please give Sunny a hug and try to rest.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just stopping by to see how you're doing. Been thinking about you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

What?!? I have no words! I'm so very sad. I feel a hole in my heart. First Barnaby, now Joker. I can't even handle it. I'm so sorry! Hugs to you!!


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry it was time to say goodbye to Joker. Glad Dr. C could come out for you. Joker will live in your heart forever!!! Hugs being sent out to you, BF and Sunny. RIP sweet Joker...you will be missed!!


----------



## daisydogmom

I'm just so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Joker...


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Joker is home again*

Thanks for your continued thoughts, prayers and messages, friends. I read often, but writing has come a bit harder this week. 

This afternoon I picked up Joker's ashes from Dr. C. I took him a copy of _The Star_, the lovely memorial piece that Hank used to share. Dr. C. read it through and will add it to his file of comforting readings to share with others who grieve for a lost pet. I also took lot of Joker's medications and some food to donate, whether to a rescue Dr. C. works with or a client in need, depending on what is legal and Dr. C.'s preferences. I hope someone can use the meds, some of which were pretty expensive. The good doctor, his assistant and I had a long chat, remembering the events of last week and sharing stories about our dogs and families. I told the dear man that he has a fan club here and I think that baffled him a bit. 

I feel numb... deep in denial, I suppose, having yet to really cry for my sweet senior. This has been a week of "firsts" - the first ice cream bowl that Joker didn't polish for me, the first dog meals that took a fourth of the time they required last week, the first day that we didn't have to plan around Joker's medication schedule. This will be our first full weekend without him. Everyone who has lost a beloved dog knows these moments. There is an odd mixture of grief and relief, heart-wrenching pain and celebration of such a long life shared. Maybe numb is not so bad for now.

It finally dawned on me that my dear BF and I have been caring for our seniors for the last five years. First was Charlie, through the arthritis and the seizures that took him from us, and then for Joker, whose emergency splenectomy came only weeks after Charlie's passing. Afterwards came Joker's infected foot, originally thought to be cancerous; removal of Joker's bladder stones and the benign abdominal mass; and finally Joker's seizures. We have learned a lot along the way... far too much about canine seizures, but mostly about how much we loved them and how hard it is to find the best path for them.

Sunny has been sad this week, as she becomes accustomed to being alone during the day. We asked our pet sitter to keep coming in the afternoon this week and next to take our little gal for a walk and give her some extra attention. I have been checking on a doggy day-care center that we might take her to once or twice a week for a day of play. She needs that. Our whirly girl has discovered a few advantages to being the only dog in the house. For years now the stairs to the upper floor have had a gate closed across the top to keep our seniors off them. We have begun leaving that gate open at night and woke this morning to find Sunny asleep next to the bed. This morning when she realized that I was awake, she came pouncing onto the bed (and me!), crooning and wagging all over. She knows her primary job is to keep me laughing and she does it well. Even this week.

I have begun the search for another Golden to be Sunny's new companion and my next furry love. Ideally I'll find a pup between six months and 18 months old - young enough for us to feel like we have raised him/her and old enough that we are not dealing with midnight potty breaks and needle teeth. We both work full time and it wouldn't be fair for us to bring home a very young puppy right now, but Sunny will be a joyful playmate for an older pup. If anyone knows of a breeder looking to place such a pup, I'd really appreciate a PM about it. 

Meanwhile, we are trying to figure out the "new normal" - the normal that doesn't revolve around seizure medications, helping Joker off and back onto the deck multiple times each evening and morning, weekly visits to Dr. C., cooking pork tenderloins for our senior... We threw out the last pork tenderloin, feeling our throats tighten at the very idea of eating it.

This evening we are going out to dinner and to a live performance of Christmas music. I'd better stop writing and get myself ready to go.

Thanks for staying with us on this path, friends. You help more than you know.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Lucy, I remember how "real" everything became when I got the ashes back. It was so final, but I knew he was here where he belonged. It is not easy.
And I'm going to miss those pork tenderloins!
Enjoy your music.


----------



## Doug

Yes it is oh so surreal especially when you have been involved in such intense nursing for so long. The say that the angels surround us with protective cling wrap for a while which explains the numbness and feeling of shock even though we though that we had prepared ourselves as much as possible. It is extremely important to keep busy and let the love and light in just as Joker always wanted.

It is wonderful to be reminded that Joker is whole again and continues to pour his love out to you through this very tough time. How I wish that I could bring Huds and Lex over for a play date and bring you lots of good cheer Oh my what a whirl wind that would be!

It is great to hear that Charlie and Sabrina have been whispering in your ear about your new BFF. Sunny will be over the moon!! I loved hearing how she greeted you on your bed this morning.  Hudson was my healer when Henri "graduated". Oh what a precious gift he is as will be this chosen one who has been waiting to meet you for oh so long.

As always you continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Doug said:


> Yes it is oh so surreal especially when you have been involved in such intense nursing for so long. The say that the angels surround us with protective cling wrap for a while which explains the numbness and feeling of shock even though we though that we had prepared ourselves as much as possible. It is extremely important to keep busy and let the love and light in just as Joker always wanted.
> 
> It is wonderful to be reminded that Joker is whole again and continues to pour his love out to you through this very tough time. How I wish that I could bring Huds and Lex over for a play date and bring you lots of good cheer Oh my what a whirl wind that would be!
> 
> It is great to hear that Charlie and Sabrina have been whispering in your ear about your new BFF. Sunny will be over the moon!! I loved hearing how she greeted you on your bed this morning.  Hudson was my healer when Henri "graduated". Oh what a precious gift he is as will be this chosen one who has been waiting to meet you for oh so long.
> 
> As always you continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


Thanks so much for that welcome-to-heaven photo. I love the idea of angels protecting us during this time. When I saw Dr. C. yesterday and picked up the ashes, he told me that he thought my BF and I had been very strong while he was at the house to give those last shots. I know that I fought tears and tried to stay calm for Joker. Computer scientist that I am, I wrapped myself in logic and focused on the problem-solving aspect of the situation - how to make things better for Joker. The hardest time will come when I am not so busy with doing what must be done.

Oddly, I find comfort in holding the box of Joker's ashes and stroking it as I might stroke him. He seems very close in those moments.

Right now Sunny is beside me on the love seat, occupying my BF's place. I enjoy her company, though I'm sure that soon she will nuzzle me and then put her nose on my keyboard. She likes to remind me that I have a very present here-and-now Golden girl who wants attention and that I should let the virtual world wait. 

It would be such fun to get Sunny, Lexi-Mexi and Hudson together to play! Especially near the ocean...


----------



## Doug

That would be so much fun and so sweet at the same time! 

I can relate to the "being strong" when the moment comes feeling. It is as if something higher than me took over and reminds me of the Foot Prints in the Sand story.

https://taylormertins.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/footprints-in-the-sand.jpg

It is so nice to finally have them home, it is as if the healing can really begin.

Good girl Sunny, you are doing such a good job and knew how important you would be when this time came. 
Meanwhile I have my own little girl begging me to get off the computer...
http://smedley.id.au/Hudson&Lexi/#2015-12-05 06.01.54.jpg
Ha ha!

Peace to you all


----------



## caseypooh

Just checking in on you all Lucy, I smiled at Sunny jumping on you. What a wonderful name for her, she's bringing a little sunshine to you and to us too. I think a new love bug will be wonderful. After Casey passed, we would go to the dog park everyday. Someone gave me the best advice, he said "don't wait too long" to bring another into our lives. He was so right, I know Casey is happy that I'm happier. So Lucy, don't wait too long to meet another sweet soul.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy, I am soooo sorry Joker had to leave. I have not been on this site for a while and had no idea he was ill. My heart is heavy for you, I know how it feels. Sending big hugs and kisses from Japan. Run free Sweet Joker.

lucys mum


----------



## swishywagga

Lucy I just wanted to stop by and let you know that my thoughts are with you everyday. I also loved the photo of the dog arriving in heaven (thank you for posting it Julie). Hugs sent and I hope your days are full of wonderful memories of precious Joker, he was such a special boy who I will remember forever. Take care.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for your continued thoughts, prayers and messages, friends. I read often, but writing has come a bit harder this week.
> 
> This afternoon I picked up Joker's ashes from Dr. C. I took him a copy of _The Star_, the lovely memorial piece that Hank used to share. Dr. C. read it through and will add it to his file of comforting readings to share with others who grieve for a lost pet. I also took lot of Joker's medications and some food to donate, whether to a rescue Dr. C. works with or a client in need, depending on what is legal and Dr. C.'s preferences. I hope someone can use the meds, some of which were pretty expensive. The good doctor, his assistant and I had a long chat, remembering the events of last week and sharing stories about our dogs and families. I told the dear man that he has a fan club here and I think that baffled him a bit.
> 
> I feel numb... deep in denial, I suppose, having yet to really cry for my sweet senior. This has been a week of "firsts" - the first ice cream bowl that Joker didn't polish for me, the first dog meals that took a fourth of the time they required last week, the first day that we didn't have to plan around Joker's medication schedule. This will be our first full weekend without him. Everyone who has lost a beloved dog knows these moments. There is an odd mixture of grief and relief, heart-wrenching pain and celebration of such a long life shared. Maybe numb is not so bad for now.
> 
> It finally dawned on me that my dear BF and I have been caring for our seniors for the last five years. First was Charlie, through the arthritis and the seizures that took him from us, and then for Joker, whose emergency splenectomy came only weeks after Charlie's passing. Afterwards came Joker's infected foot, originally thought to be cancerous; removal of Joker's bladder stones and the benign abdominal mass; and finally Joker's seizures. We have learned a lot along the way... far too much about canine seizures, but mostly about how much we loved them and how hard it is to find the best path for them.
> 
> Sunny has been sad this week, as she becomes accustomed to being alone during the day. We asked our pet sitter to keep coming in the afternoon this week and next to take our little gal for a walk and give her some extra attention. I have been checking on a doggy day-care center that we might take her to once or twice a week for a day of play. She needs that. Our whirly girl has discovered a few advantages to being the only dog in the house. For years now the stairs to the upper floor have had a gate closed across the top to keep our seniors off them. We have begun leaving that gate open at night and woke this morning to find Sunny asleep next to the bed. This morning when she realized that I was awake, she came pouncing onto the bed (and me!), crooning and wagging all over. She knows her primary job is to keep me laughing and she does it well. Even this week.
> 
> I have begun the search for another Golden to be Sunny's new companion and my next furry love. Ideally I'll find a pup between six months and 18 months old - young enough for us to feel like we have raised him/her and old enough that we are not dealing with midnight potty breaks and needle teeth. We both work full time and it wouldn't be fair for us to bring home a very young puppy right now, but Sunny will be a joyful playmate for an older pup. If anyone knows of a breeder looking to place such a pup, I'd really appreciate a PM about it.
> 
> Meanwhile, we are trying to figure out the "new normal" - the normal that doesn't revolve around seizure medications, helping Joker off and back onto the deck multiple times each evening and morning, weekly visits to Dr. C., cooking pork tenderloins for our senior... We threw out the last pork tenderloin, feeling our throats tighten at the very idea of eating it.
> 
> This evening we are going out to dinner and to a live performance of Christmas music. I'd better stop writing and get myself ready to go.
> 
> Thanks for staying with us on this path, friends. You help more than you know.


Lucy: I am glad that Joker is home with you again. 
Love the picture of the dog arriving in heaven! 
I know what you mean about the midnight potty breaks. That's why when we got our Samoyed, Tonka, we were really happy that he was 8 months old. A Sammy Breeder was trying to find him a home on Facebook.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, hoping your doing OK and that you all have a good weekend.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for your continued support, friends.

This week has been tough, as you probably guessed. Yesterday marked two weeks since Joker left us. Two hard weeks. Last weekend I went through a lot of photos...remembering. There are many that I intend to share here, when I can wrap my mind and heart around the process and the stories to be told.

Sunny is enjoying new privileges as the only dog in the house now. For years we have kept gates closed across the stairs to keep senior dogs from climbing them. Now the gate upstairs stays open at night and Sunny delights in being with us. She's amazingly good, pouncing on us only when it really is [almost] time for us to get up. Her dad has also relented and allows her to get on the love seat for cuddles, something we all enjoy. She is doing her best to make me laugh and often succeeds.

Today we are starting to put up Christmas decorations, starting with a small tree in the family room. My heart isn't really in it, but maybe the process will take me there. I have always loved decorating and cooking for Christmas. A few weeks ago we invested in new pre-lit trees that have changeable LED lights - white for me and multi-colored for my BF. Even I like the colors that these lights produce, so we'll see how this works out.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

I hope you enjoyed your decorating. Big hugs and a smooch for sunny!


----------



## SandyK

I smile to know Sunny helps to make you smile!! Thoughts are with you through these tough times!!


----------



## dborgers

I am so sorry to read about Joker's passing. Awww. He had the best mom and the best life any boy could ever hope for. You know how I feel ... we will definitely see our Bridge boys and girls again. Man, we're going to need shades they shine so bright. Angels are like that.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Funny how the mind and heart play tricks on us. Pulling into the driveway in the evening, I often find my eyes drawn to the top of the stairs on the back deck, where Joker often watched for me to come home. When he saw me, he would run to the dog door and be waiting to greet me when I opened the door from the garage. That will never happen again. 

When I picked up prescription meds this week, I explained to the pharmacist that Joker's meds would not be needed again. But yesterday I got another automated call, asking if the gabapentin should be refilled. Instead of screaming, I just clicked the button to hang up.

I continue to make progress on insurance claims. Trupanion is processing them as fast as they get the paperwork. There is still a lot to do, but it is already clear that the insurance will more than pay for what it has cost. I also find the staff to be very helpful and kind...people who know what it is to love and lose a dog.

Sunny is a cuddly girl, staying close and snuggling... unless she's putting her nose across my keyboard and telling me that my dog at hand is more important than dogs I can't touch. When she thinks I need to laugh, she will make sure I'm watching her and then chase her tail, crab-walking sideways across the room when she has caught it. She is giving me a sad look now, so I have to break away and commune with her.

Back soon.....


----------



## GoldensGirl

Back again, after a games of tug-o-war and bitey face. I'm not nearly as good at these games as Joker was, but it's fun to see Sunny's eyes light up when I do my own version of play bowing and roooo at her. We both enjoy these times and she replaces the chill in my heart with a warm glow. Now she has begun the day's games of in-and-out-and-in-and-out... With the automatic dog door, she doesn't need human door service, but she still wants it. :doh:

Boxes of Christmas ornaments are everywhere except on the trees. Today promises blue skies and strong winds to match the chill in the air. It should be a good day for decorating the trees and dealing with clutter. I have always loved the lights and colors of Christmas and I'm hoping they will lift our spirits a bit.

My BF and I went to a jazz show last night and had a good time. I think we need to fill the house with music today. And tomorrow we have tickets to a comedy act... political humor that will probably have me laughing until tears run. They have so much to work with lately! 

Thanks for your continued support and for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## KKaren

GoldensGirl said:


> Back again, after a games of tug-o-war and bitey face. I'm not nearly as good at these games as Joker was, but it's fun to see Sunny's eyes light up when I do my own version of play bowing and roooo at her. ....


Sunny, her name is perfect, and I bet she is also thinking it's good to see our Lucy's eyes smile ... as she aroooo....s when we play. It is a really hard time, thinking of you and sending kind thoughts for comfort xx


----------



## Doug

MERRY Christmas GG! 
May this Christmas be extra special for you both and for beautiful Sunny girl. I hope that there will be lots of twirling, singing and dancing going on with quite a few yummy delights.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Merry Christmas, everyone!

Ornaments finally made their way onto our small Christmas tree and packages are wrapped. Hurray! I baked a birthday cake for my BF, whose birthday was earlier this week. I took him out for a very special birthday dinner, so we are stretching that event out over the whole week. Last night we celebrated Christmas Eve with his family, surrounded by loving people, good food, and nice red wines.

Through all of this, Sunny is enjoying having me at home this week. She continues to dog my footsteps, snuggling at every opportunity. I like this!

Yesterday I stopped by to visit friends at our dear vet's office. After going there at least once a week for more than a year now, they feel like family. I was greeted with hugs and we shared a few tears in memory of Joker. We all miss his gentle smiles and gallant spirit.

Today will be quiet...the way I like for Christmas to be. There will be a special Christmas breakfast, probably with a mimosa or two. I'll frost that birthday cake, make some chicken soup, and do a bit more decorating. We might go see the new Star Wars movie or perhaps spend more time with my BF's family. There will be abundant Christmas music and honoring the meaning of this day.

Wishing everyone peace, joy, and Golden appreciation! :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Merry Christmas Lucy to you and all your family, not forgetting beautiful Sunny, please give her a special hug from me. I hope you have a lovely time x


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy New Year!

Yesterday I came home from a wonderful visit with my daughter and her BF. While there, I got to meet the BF's "parental units," as we are referred to. I pointed out to my daughter that when a couple arranges for parents to meet, it can be quite significant and she assured me that this is indeed the case. It's a good thing the visit went well!

I also got to meet two dogs that my gal has rescued. Like many rescues, they are a bit uncertain with newcomers. However, after sniffing my sneakers and jeans, they determined that at least one dog owns me and I passed muster quickly.

This morning I went through dozens of email messages from Trupanion, which insured Joker. They have already paid me more than $1,000 for his veterinary expenses and it looks like I can expect almost $5,000 more...maybe more than that, since they couldn't finalize some claims without more information. The numbers simply astound me. To say that the Trupanion insurance has paid for itself is quite an understatement.

The simple reality that Joker will never nuzzle my hands again doesn't go away. Our pet sitter, who also works for our veterinarian, gave us a lovely gift - a mug that has photos of Joker and Sunny on it. She was here the morning before we came home to Joker and helped us contact Dr. C. on that holiday weekend. More than most people, she knows how hard we fought for our super senior and the hole in our lives that his passing left.

Sunny continues to work at her primary job: making me laugh. This morning she chased and caught her tail, doing the crab-walk across the room that always inspires laughter. She also sings and paws at me to provoke play. I'm not a good substitute for another dog, but we have fun together.

I return to work on Monday, after having most of two weeks off. A lot of plans have been ignored, as motivation failed me. The process of looking for another dog to share our lives has begun, but I am not going to rush. I want to welcome another dog when my heart is ready for another and not before then. You understand.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123

Happy New Year. May this year bring you joy, new beginnings and may Sunny keep bringing you many more Sunny smiles.
PS That insurance company sounds like its been a godsend. That's one good recommendation you've given it.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pilgrim123 said:


> Happy New Year. May this year bring you joy, new beginnings and may Sunny keep bringing you many more Sunny smiles.
> PS That insurance company sounds like its been a godsend. That's one good recommendation you've given it.


Thank you for the good wishes. 

Yes, Trupanion has done exactly what they promised to do and they do it with courtesy, compassion and grace. After Joker's last surgery, when bladder stones and an abdominal mass were removed, I was a bit disappointed when they determined that they would not cover expenses related to the mass. That's because the surgeon noted that it appeared to be splenic in nature. The claims people decided the mass was a complication from his splenectomy and thus a pre-existing condition that wasn't covered. Even then I could see their logic and they paid more than I had sent in premiums at that point.

With this latest claims process, I sent almost 70 pages in documentation to them via Priority Mail. They notified me when each item led to creation of a claim and then the disposition of every item on every invoice, including every prescription and refill. I had marked through items that already knew related to pre-existing conditions, but they processed those as claims, too. Now they need information from the Emergency Veterinary Clinic (EVC) that treated Joker last summer and they are sending updates about that. In fact, I will call the EVC tonight and encourage them to send what is needed.

When I bought insurance for Joker after reading a lot on the GRF, I chose Trupanion largely because it was one of the few companies that would insure a dog already 11 years old. Given the experience with them that I have had, I am simply delighted that Sunny is also insured by them. Guess this is not so much a recommendation as it is a review by a very happy customer.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Ah, Australian pet insurance doesn't allow you to sign up a dog who's 9, except for accident only cover. It's a real pain for those of us who have a tendency to adopt seniors, as the thought of expensive treatments really does weigh on the mind - especially of my Scottish husband! I wonder if Trupanion is thinking of starting an Australian branch?!
This New Year, I've been thinking a lot about Joker and Barnaby and all the other wonderful seniors we lost last year. I miss reading about them all. But I am determined I will enjoy each day as they did, and relish each treat that comes my way. It's not a bad legacy from some wonderful friends. And that is as much philosophy as I intend to write all year!


----------



## hubbub

My heartfelt condolences to you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Photos of Joker and Sunny*

I have been promising photos for a while now and it is time to deliver, though there will be more to come. The first few are of Joker with Sunny, taken soon after she came home to us. Joker so clearly adored his little girl, though she obviously believes that she owns him. The fourth photo was taken about 18 months ago; for some reason the system put it in the middle, though it was the last selected.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*More photos of Joker*

These are all of Joker, taken at different times. The first was taken during Snowmagedon in 2010, as Joker enjoyed a stroll. In the next, taken last summer, he is enjoying dozing in the sunlight. In the last shot, he is enjoying a bone on the back deck. There will be more of these, as I locate them. And soon Sunny will have a thread of her very own.


----------



## Pilgrim123

What wonderful photos.
PS I got a real giggle out of the second and third photos. You were prepared for a flood with the large-size stain remover. Now that's a sign of an experienced puppy owner


----------



## Harleysmum

Beautiful photos of Joker and Sunny. I am sure that Joker will take charge of your search for a new furry companion. You will be in good hands.


----------



## Mel

Thankyou for the photos! Yes, I too had a giggle looking at the stain remover and the sheet covered sofa. That´s how we live. I couldn´t wear black trousers because of the golden hair all over the place and I still have a roll of sticky paper in my car to remove hair off my clothes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful pictures of Joker and Sunny, such precious memories for you.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, really lovely photos of Joker and Sunny!.


----------



## Doug

Oh Joker what a sparkly handsome bear of a boy you are!
Keep up the good work Sunny Girl! 
HAPPY new year to you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pilgrim123 said:


> What wonderful photos.
> PS I got a real giggle out of the second and third photos. You were prepared for a flood with the large-size stain remover. Now that's a sign of an experienced puppy owner


Gosh, and to think that I thought about cropping those photos to hide unsightly things. But I decided to go for the reality of how we live. I tell people that our home is dog-centered, not decorator-centered.


----------



## Karen519

*Joker and Sunny*

I just love the pictures of Joker and Sunny. Our dogs run the house!


----------



## caseypooh

Lucy, our sofa is half gone . One day I received a text from our dog walker hoping it wasn't a family heirloom! Jacob Cooper had a lot of fun that day! Thank you for sharing Joker and Sunny with us, he was a real love bug and handsome too. Sunny is bringing sunshine to all of us, thank you for letting us get to know her too.


----------



## GoldensGirl

The last couple of weeks have been tough. It took a lot of time to get claims ready for Trupanion - sorting receipts and filling out forms. That was time reliving so many visits to veterinarians and remembering all that Joker went through. The pay-off - literally - came Friday when a thick envelope arrived, full of claim responses and checks from Trupanion. Yesterday I spent more than an hour preparing checks for deposit, filling front and back of four deposit slips with more than 50 entries. When I went to the bank, two tellers handled transactions that were worth more than $5,000. And another check came in the mail yesterday afternoon. I am so glad that I invested in this insurance. 

After the trip to the bank, I stopped by to visit with our dear veterinarian, Dr. C. Joker and I saw him nearly every weekend for the last year or so and it just felt right to drop by. The vet tech who was there always loved Joker and enjoyed our visit. She and Dr. C. shared stories and memories with me, as I told them both that they are part of our family now. Tears well up as I write this, of course.

Sunny continues to do her job of making me laugh. Yesterday morning I was trying to sleep late when I heard her racing up the stairs. Seconds later she leaped onto the bed and then pounced on me, eager for cuddles and games. I spent the next half hour laughing at her antics, as she burrowed under the comforter and did happy Golden back dances, wringling and demanding my hands. What a whirly girl she is!

This morning she did something for the first time, leaping onto the love seat where my BF and I were settled side by side. Of course she actually leaped onto our laps and then settled with her rump on my lap and her head on my BF's lap - until she wriggled over and presented her belly for rubs. The Little Queen is clearly aware that she rules the house. 

I keep thinking about our next Golden. Ideally that will be a dog 6-24 months old, perhaps one that didn't make the cut with a breeder. I watch the local rescues and also the web sites of breeders that are near here, but haven't had much luck so far. I have faith that I will find the right pup when the time is right. Meanwhile a pet sitter comes to walk Sunny on the days when we are not at home and I am investigating a local doggy day care that might give our whirly girl chances to play with other dogs until we find another Golden to share our home.

As he so often does, my BF brought me roses yesterday - long-stemmed red ones that sit where I can see them while we sit together on the love seat. They replaced last week's deep pink ones. I enjoy being spoiled this way!

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123

A BF who brings you roses AND a Sunny girl - you are truly blessed. You are right, a new member of your family will appear when the time is right.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pilgrim123 said:


> A BF who brings you roses AND a Sunny girl - you are truly blessed. You are right, a new member of your family will appear when the time is right.


Yes, I am truly blessed. My BF has been bringing me roses nearly every weekend since we met 9 years ago. Almost all of them have come from the same flower shop, where he is a legend.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Yours gives you roses - mine gives me his dirty underwear! (I love him to bits anyway!)


----------



## caseypooh

Just checking in on you Lucy, I was also wondering if you might know of someone that might want to help foster an 11 year old love bug named Sammy. Possibly even adopt him permanently. His owner has been in the hospital for awhile and we are not sure if she will be able to take care of him, we should know more this weekend. I've not met him but my coworker just loves him. Between my coworker and another neighbor, he is being taken care of right now. My husband would send me to the funny farm if I brought home another pet. For some reason you popped in my head.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



GoldensGirl said:


> The last couple of weeks have been tough. It took a lot of time to get claims ready for Trupanion - sorting receipts and filling out forms. That was time reliving so many visits to veterinarians and remembering all that Joker went through. The pay-off - literally - came Friday when a thick envelope arrived, full of claim responses and checks from Trupanion. Yesterday I spent more than an hour preparing checks for deposit, filling front and back of four deposit slips with more than 50 entries. When I went to the bank, two tellers handled transactions that were worth more than $5,000. And another check came in the mail yesterday afternoon. I am so glad that I invested in this insurance.
> 
> After the trip to the bank, I stopped by to visit with our dear veterinarian, Dr. C. Joker and I saw him nearly every weekend for the last year or so and it just felt right to drop by. The vet tech who was there always loved Joker and enjoyed our visit. She and Dr. C. shared stories and memories with me, as I told them both that they are part of our family now. Tears well up as I write this, of course.
> 
> Sunny continues to do her job of making me laugh. Yesterday morning I was trying to sleep late when I heard her racing up the stairs. Seconds later she leaped onto the bed and then pounced on me, eager for cuddles and games. I spent the next half hour laughing at her antics, as she burrowed under the comforter and did happy Golden back dances, wringling and demanding my hands. What a whirly girl she is!
> 
> This morning she did something for the first time, leaping onto the love seat where my BF and I were settled side by side. Of course she actually leaped onto our laps and then settled with her rump on my lap and her head on my BF's lap - until she wriggled over and presented her belly for rubs. The Little Queen is clearly aware that she rules the house.
> 
> I keep thinking about our next Golden. Ideally that will be a dog 6-24 months old, perhaps one that didn't make the cut with a breeder. I watch the local rescues and also the web sites of breeders that are near here, but haven't had much luck so far. I have faith that I will find the right pup when the time is right. Meanwhile a pet sitter comes to walk Sunny on the days when we are not at home and I am investigating a local doggy day care that might give our whirly girl chances to play with other dogs until we find another Golden to share our home.
> 
> As he so often does, my BF brought me roses yesterday - long-stemmed red ones that sit where I can see them while we sit together on the love seat. They replaced last week's deep pink ones. I enjoy being spoiled this way!
> 
> Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


Sunny sounds like a real sweetheart and she loves life! You deserve to be spoiled by your BF!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pilgrim123 said:


> Yours gives you roses - mine gives me his dirty underwear! (I love him to bits anyway!)


Our men are an interesting species, aren't they?  Mine does his own laundry, though he will sometimes let me add a few of his shirts to a load of my things.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for checking on us, friends. 

I haven't been on the board as much as usual this week because I've been working long hours. However, all is well with us at home. I still miss Joker, but the memories come with a smile more often than tears now. And Sunny sees to it that I stay present in the moment, giving me toe jobs and insisting that she is the proper center of my attention.

Sunny is a very energetic, strong-willed gal. She is loving having access to the whole house and especially having the opportunity to wake us up in the morning with her songs and wriggling on the bed. She is quite a snuggler. When my BF leaves his place on our two-seat sofa, she will often leap into his place and put her head on my lap - or over my keyboard if I don't close my laptop fast enough. :uhoh:

We have an appointment this afternoon for a "behavioral assessment" at Dogtopia, a nearby dog day-care center. Assuming everything works out as expected, we plan to take her there a couple of days each week so she can play with other dogs. 

I am looking for a young adult Golden, maybe 6-24 months old, but it may take a while to find one. If anyone knows of a breeder with a youngster that didn't make the breeding cut, I'd love to hear about him/her.

Thanks again for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> Just checking in on you Lucy, I was also wondering if you might know of someone that might want to help foster an 11 year old love bug named Sammy. Possibly even adopt him permanently. His owner has been in the hospital for awhile and we are not sure if she will be able to take care of him, we should know more this weekend. I've not met him but my coworker just loves him. Between my coworker and another neighbor, he is being taken care of right now. My husband would send me to the funny farm if I brought home another pet. For some reason you popped in my head.


Thanks for caring for Sammy and for thinking of us. I'm not sure we would be a good fit for him, though. I watched as Sunny tested Joker's limits every day and I'm not sure another senior would be happy with her. Joker raised her and adored her, but she was hard on him, despite our best efforts. That said, I will think about this and get back to you. :wavey:


----------



## caseypooh

I understand Lucy, it's a crazy situation to say the least. I don't know what's going to happen, the lady that is watching Sammy may take him to a shelter, how can someone take someone else's pup to a shelter? my friend contacted Grreat and they can't take him without the owners permission and the owner is still hospitalized. 

I think Sunny and you need a youngster, puppy breath will do wonders. I'm keeping and eye out for you at the breeders too. Sunny is a ball of sunshine isn't she  Have a nice weekend Lucy and give Sunny a big kiss from us.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Lucy, I think you're right about adopting a senior. You need a good dose of puppy craziness and enthusiasm - and Sunny will have her playmate. Good luck in your search.


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> I understand Lucy, it's a crazy situation to say the least. I don't know what's going to happen, the lady that is watching Sammy may take him to a shelter, how can someone take someone else's pup to a shelter? my friend contacted Grreat and they can't take him without the owners permission and the owner is still hospitalized.
> 
> I think Sunny and you need a youngster, puppy breath will do wonders. I'm keeping and eye out for you at the breeders too. Sunny is a ball of sunshine isn't she  Have a nice weekend Lucy and give Sunny a big kiss from us.


Thanks, Cindy. I can't stand the idea of a senior Golden being taken to a shelter because the owner is hospitalized. Can't the owner give permission for GRREAT to take him? Or do they not want to even ask? If I were that owner and my dog were sent to a shelter while I was ill, it would probably kill me. 

I just asked my BF how he would feel about fostering Sammy until the situation resolves itself. He needs to think about it for a while...and I probably should, too. Sammy and Sunny might have to spend too much time without us for it to be a good solution, but it would surely beat a shelter. Though I guess GRREAT would rescue him from the shelter?

We just got home from having Sunny evaluated at Dogtopia, where she passed easily. It was clear to them that she hasn't been around other dogs recently and that she really needs this kind of play time and socialization.


----------



## caseypooh

Thank you Lucy, It seems the owner is not good mentally right now, if I hear that Sammy has gone to a shelter we will do something for sure. I won't let him stay in a shelter, that's for sure. 
They have our hearts don't they, all of them.


----------



## caseypooh

Hi Lucy and Sunny too, I have good news about Sammy, the owner's son is taking care of him thank goodness. I was really worried about him. Thank you for being here Lucy and I have to thank Joker and Sunny too, this is one of his spots that he is sharing.


----------



## GoldensGirl

caseypooh said:


> Hi Lucy and Sunny too, I have good news about Sammy, the owner's son is taking care of him thank goodness. I was really worried about him. Thank you for being here Lucy and I have to thank Joker and Sunny too, this is one of his spots that he is sharing.


I'm so very glad that Sammy is being cared for by his owner's son. That bodes well for his future.

Tonight we celebrate that our furnace is working properly, after three days of repair efforts by a really fine HVAC technician. The problem was difficult to diagnose, but we think that it is finally fixed for the long haul.

Having the furnace fixed is especially important since we are forecast to get 24-35 inches of snow starting Friday and ending sometime on Sunday. Events like this make me really glad that we have a wood stove insert in the fireplace that can heat the whole house if we lose power...or the furnace. I have a few errands to run tomorrow to complete storm preparations, but we are most good to go. Of course dog food was the first supply my dear BF brought in. 

Sunny was clearly sad today when I got home. I want to follow through on getting her into doggy day care for at least a couple of hours tomorrow. The little gal needs real dog play, not just my pretenses at same.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Snow. And more snow. And more to come. My BF blew ~5 inches off the deck late last night. We woke this morning to find another 15-18 inches had fallen. Now it's coming down (or sideways) at 1-2 inches per hour and the forecast is for at least another 18 inches before Snowzilla passes and leaves us in peace. We may exceed 3 feet - more snow than I have ever seen from a single storm! I'll try to post some photos later.

We are well prepared for this - plenty of dog food, people food, firewood and other necessities. That's good since I doubt we will get out of the driveway before Wednesday at the earliest. We have our fingers crossed that today's high winds don't knock out the power, which would greatly complicate life.

Sunny is not sure what to make of the snow. She and Joker used to frolic in 6-12 inches, but now she looks at the snow and then looks back at me as if to ask why I have allowed this to happen. Then she comes up to snuggle with me, making both of us happy. My BF got our big snow blower going this morning and he is out clearing a trail for Sunny now. I'll join him outside in a few minutes to clear stairs otherwise help move snow that can't be moved with our blowers.

Stay safe and warm, everyone!


----------



## caseypooh

Just checking in on you and seeing how Sunny is doing, warmer weather I think tomorrow so lots of snow melting.


----------



## brianne

Hope you and Sunny are doing okay. Did she start doggy daycare?

Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hello, friends.

The last couple of weeks have been insanely busy. First there was Snowzilla, which left us with about 30 inches of snow. My BF and I had the dubious pleasure of removing it from our large front and back decks, as well clearing trails for Sunny. Happily the driveway was plowed by the guys who take care of the lawn, though we still had some work to do to make it really passable. When all was said and done, we were house-bound for about 6 days. A few photos are attached so you can see what it looked like and observe the Little Queen in her snowy element.

The first photo shows Sunny on the front deck, soon after my BF had cleared it. Snow was coming down at about 2 inches per hour then and Sunny loved it! The next shot shows her pushing her way through almost 2 feet of snow on the front steps to get to me before I could shovel a path for her. The last photo is just outside the front door, with about 2 feet of snow. We had cleared 6 inches from those surfaces the night before, but Snowzilla continued to blast away!

Sunny has been to Dogtopia for one long morning. When I picked her up, they reported that she seemed a bit anxious and made a run for the door whenever anyone opened it. When I got her home, she dashed for the back yard. I wonder if all that dashing for doors was because the gal needed to pee something fierce. :uhoh: I plan to take her there for a few hours this afternoon. She has been so visibly depressed lately, missing Joker and just not having enough fun. We enjoyed a walk together yesterday, but I'm just not a good substitute for doggy companionship.

All of us continue to miss Joker. My boy loved snow and in younger days he would have celebrated Snowzilla. The house is just so still and vacant without him. We are not supposed to be a one-Golden family.

My BF was on travel this week and Sunny has kept me company, taking his place on the loveseat at every opportunity. She missed him, though...wandering the house looking for him. You can imagine her display of Excessive Greeting Disorder when he got home last night. 

The dear man brought me a half-dozen long-stemmed red roses again this morning. They join the matching bouquet from last week, which still looks gorgeous. I do enjoy being spoiled this way!

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

Wow that is quite the snowpack! Hmmmm, is so Sunny ready for a new sibling?????? Getting a pup helped Lila immensely after Hazel died. Waves back!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Every time I see a golden in the snow, I think about how at home they look. Then I think of all the work of shovelling and clearing, and don't envy you at all! Sunny sounds like she is upholding her duty as chief cheerleader and face-licker. Thanks for the update.


----------



## dborgers

Wow!! That is SOME snowfall!! Looks like they had a great time playing in it, though. 

Our "Snowzilla" was only 7", which is a LOT for down here. Everybody had a great time. Rudy plopped down and buried his face in it every chance he got.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Amazing how our pups always enjoy the snow regardless of how little or how much it is.
Your area sure got a lot........


----------



## caseypooh

She's beautiful Lucy!! We vote for a sibling, all paws are up, I know Joker will help guide you to your next pup.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hi, friends.

How time flies! My BF and I went to the beach for the Valentine's weekend and then I came back to an incredibly intense work schedule this week. I don't have time to write much, but want to share a photo that our pet sitter took and sent to us while we were away. I hope you enjoy. Our Little Queen is reminding me that it is past time for her to have a thread of her own. Soon...

Thanks for being with us! :wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123

So good to hear from you again. Sunny certainly looks like a queen in that photo! And every time I hear about your wonderful BF, I get jealous. Then I look around and I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## Mel

Looking forward very much to Queen Sunny thread soon!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hello, friends. 

I can't believe how long it has been since I posted here. We have been crazy busy, but that's no excuse.

Sunny is now going to Dogtopia two days a week. She was very anxious there at first, but she has settled down and now races to join the other dogs. She has so much fun that sometimes she is reluctant to leave! Today a Golden puppy was in the room with Sunny and they played together. This is a good sign that she will accept a pup when we bring one home - not that I had any real doubts.

All of us still mourn the loss of Joker. I guess we always will. The stabbing heartache has eased, but there are times when the thought that I will never hold him again takes my breath away. You understand.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear that you are all OK, sounds like Sunny is having fun, she will make the perfect big golden sister when the time comes!. I think of Joker often but am comforted by the fact that he and Barnaby will be getting up to all sorts at the bridge!.


----------



## dborgers

Sunny ... sounds like Dogtopia is just what it is for her now that she's getting used to it 

I think of Joker often and completely understand where you're coming from ...


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Sunny is just beautiful! CAN'T wait for more pictures!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It has been much longer since I was on the GRF than I expected, thanks to a heavy travel schedule and a wicked bout with the flu. I have begun to catch up and look forward to knowing how everyone is doing.

Sunny is thoroughly enjoying her days at Dogtopia. She's going two days each week now. When I picked her up yesterday, the manager told me that she's a sweetheart and everyone there loves her. He also told me that she likes to find very small dogs to play with and romps with them all day. That bodes well for when we eventually bring a puppy home!

Today we finally have sunshine and pleasant temperatures, after days and days of rain. The infernal showers are in the forecast again for tomorrow and Sunday, so I took today off. I'm enjoying sitting on the back deck with Sunny at my feet. We might even have dinner on the deck this evening. Happy thought!

Thanks for being with us.:wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123

Hello, Lucy! Days of sunshine and happy dogs - now, that's a post that is always worth seeing! It was good to hear from you.


----------



## swishywagga

Really great to hear from you, sounds like your beautiful girl is enjoying herself. I hope that you're new pup will be with you soon, I'm certain he or she will be fit right in and bring you so much happiness. Have a great weekend!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Today I started a new thread about little Miss Molly (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-up-1-year/432777-meet-molly.html#post6821473), who came home to us on Sept. 29th. Since then I have been busy chasing after the little scamp, who stole my heart when I first laid eyes on her. Happily, Sunny was delighted to welcome the little gal and obviously adores her.

Sunny kept us busy in recent months, having dislocated her right hip in mid-July. It took longer than it should have to get a diagnosis. We finally got to the Veterinary Orthopedic and Sports Medicine (VOSM) center near here. After much discussion, we decided that the only reasonable path forward for our girl was a total hip replacement (THR). Given hip dysplasia, arthritis, and some unusual characteristics in her femur head, the good people at VOSM recommended that we take her to Ohio State University, where Dr. Dyce performs more canine THRs than anyone else in the country. So off we went to Columbus, with about two hours' notice before we hit the road.

Sunny was confined to on-leash walks for 8 weeks, with no running, jumping or playing. Thank heavens for a Trazodone prescription that helped to keep her calm! We are now 12 weeks later and Sunny is doing very well. She had sedated x-rays at 4 and 8 weeks post-surgery and has another round coming up. The last round of tests showed that her gait is back to normal and the hip implants are where the surgeon put them. I have faith that this next round will show the same.

It has been a very long, very difficult path for all of us, but we are almost back to normal. I am ever so glad that we have insurance that covered a lot of the cost, as it will continue to do for the annual exams that Sunny will need for the rest of her life. I have already insured Molly and will never have another Golden without insurance. 

We went for our September week at the beach, taking Sunny with us. We had a good time, but it was not the same without Joker. Never will be again. But next year Molly brighten the days for Sunny and for us. Joker would be pleased.

It is past time for me to start Sunny's very own thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/432785-sunshine-whirly-girl-tells-all.html.

Thanks for being with us. :wavey:


----------



## KKaren

I am so delighted to see your message and to see Joker's thread on the Active Topics list... We have missed you, and when I read Joker's name I miss him too. I'm glad that Sunny is doing better with her hip and I hope there are a bunch of pictures of Miss Molly. xx Karen & Glimmer


----------



## GoldensGirl

KKaren said:


> I am so delighted to see your message and to see Joker's thread on the Active Topics list... We have missed you, and when I read Joker's name I miss him too. I'm glad that Sunny is doing better with her hip and I hope there are a bunch of pictures of Miss Molly. xx Karen & Glimmer


Thanks so much for the warm welcome back, Karen and Glimmer. Molly's thread has several photos and there will be more to come. She finally motivated me to begin using the camera on my phone, which is always at hand. Can't say I'm a great photographer, but I figure taking a lot of shots means some are likely to be good. If nothing else, I capture precious memories.

Sunny's spirit is shining brightly again, thanks in large measure to Molly. Our Little Queen had a very hard time after Joker left us almost a year ago. We all did, actually. He was a wise, gentle, loving dog whose tail will always thump in my heart. I am glad that you miss him, too. Thank you for that.


----------

